# Dis / Dreams Viking Sea Cruise around Italy 3/24 - 3/31/2018



## DisneyKevin

The DIS and Dreams Unlimited Travel are going to sail aboard the Viking Sky March 24th - March 31st 2018.

The itinerary is the Italy Sojourn and it said from Rome to Venice.

If you are interested in joining us on this sailing, you can find itinerary, pricing and stateroom info here:

https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/Viking2018_01.cfm

You can submit your info for booking from this page as well.

If you have questions, you can write to Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com

*If you are considering going us on this cruise, the following categories are showing limited availability (as in single digits)..

DV3
DV1
PV3
PS3
PS2
ES3
ES2
ES1*

*Cruise Itinerary*

Day 1 - Rome
Day 2 - Naples
Day 3 - Sicily (Messina)
Day 4 - Crotone
Day 5 - Bari
Day 6 - Sibenik
Day 7 - Venice
Day 8 - Venice

*Fellow Travelers:*

John
Kevin K.
Pete
Sean
Jeff
Valerie
Kathy
Chandra
Patty
Karilyn
Joan
Will
Chris
Chuck
Jason
Kevin M.
Kate
Karen P
Bruce
Karen C
Jason
Michael
William
Mary Ann
Philip
Judith
Erin
Gretchen
Jason
Elizabeth
Tricia
Francis
Sondra
Christopher
Leilani
Dustin
Kristy
Elizabeth
Janet
Robert
Christy
Mike
Joyce
Joe
Tricia
John
Micki
Lauren
Jeri
Ellen
Andrea
Florence
Karen
Scott
Pam
Robert
Nancy
Doug
Candyce
Annette
Craig
Kiley
Ryno
Eli
Thomas
Cynthia
Tom
Rose
Carin
Darryl
Cathie
Steven
Nancy
John
Tina
John
Angela
Eva
Jolande
Jack
Gina
Stephen
Marilee
Dino
Robert
Karla
Donald
Paul
Mark
Samantha
Roger
Kathy
Janyne
Joseph
Jennifer
Kevin
June
Hahns

Are you going to be the next name on this list???

Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## Cousin Orville

Kate and I are looking forward to another amazing Dis-trip!  We're excited to see a lot of great, unique ports heading around Italy.  There are a couple of good youtube reviews of the ship that you can check out.  But most of all, we look forward to getting back together with good friends.


----------



## OKW Lover

Looks like a great crew of travelers!!!


----------



## christannj

I'm already looking forward to those after dinner gab sessions in the bar


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We would love to go, unfortunately we already have a Disney cruise booked for February 2018 and just can't do two big trips so close together.

But if you do another one like this in the future we would be interested  -my wife said to drop the hit that France would be really interested


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheMaxRebo said:


> We would love to go, unfortunately we already have a Disney cruise booked for February 2018 and just can't do two big trips so close together.
> 
> But if you do another one like this in the future we would be interested  -my wife said to drop the hit that France would be really interested



You can do a Disney cruise any time.

This may be a once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## kpiper

Soooo looking forward to travelling with this awesome group of people again!!


----------



## met19

hmmmm...this group of people looks familiar.  looks like there will be many hang out sessions at night.  possibly with a Spritz.  its looks like a good time


----------



## OKW Lover

met19 said:


> hmmmm...this group of people looks familiar.  looks like there will be many hang out sessions at night.  possibly with a Spritz.  its looks like a good time


Will, I'll bet you're also excited to be able to explore some more historic locations.


----------



## met19

OKW Lover said:


> Will, I'll bet you're also excited to be able to explore some more historic locations.


You know it.   The camera will get a workout.   As will my palate .   Already thinking of amazing Italian  wine and food


----------



## Jay1075

Looking forward to this! We did a Viking river cruise for our honeymoon last year and loved it. The Star looks like an amazing ship.


----------



## DisneyKevin

This cruise is aboard the Viking Sky.


----------



## Jay1075

Oh right! Thanks for the correction, still just as excited


----------



## DisneyKevin

Our group just got bigger!

Please welcome Karen, Jason, Michael, William and Mary Ann to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

Woo Hoo!!!!


----------



## christannj

Welcome everyone


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> You can do a Disney cruise any time.
> 
> This may be a once in a lifetime experience.



Ok, you convinced us ... just submitted a request   (works out the kids will be off for that week (week before Easter) and will go to "camp" at Nana and Grandpa's while we celebrate our 15th anniversary)


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, you convinced us ... just submitted a request   (works out the kids will be off for that week (week before Easter) and will go to "camp" at Nana and Grandpa's while we celebrate our 15th anniversary)


Wow - what an awesome way to celebrate your anniversary, so happy for you!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Philip and Judith to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

I know many of you are *PLANNERS* (note the capital letters) and for those people...I have some hard news to share.

Viking is offering a two night pre-stay in Rome at $849.00 per person and a two night post stay in Venice at $749.00 per person. This pre-night pricing includes transfers from the Rome hotel to the ship and the post night pricing includes transfers from the ship to the Venice hotel.

Viking does not know which hotel will be used in Rome or Venice. Anything I said previously was said in error. I repeated what I was told, but that's not currently accurate.

Other transfers are $60 per person per leg. They can be added at any time up until two weeks prior to departure.

Insurance is approximately 10% of your cruise cost. It must be paid at the time it is added. Adding and paying for insurance within 14 days of booking provides "cancel for any reason" coverage.

I mentioned two hotels on the Podcast.

Only the Westin Europa Regina has pricing available for March 2018.

Because of the options with views, layouts, bedding configurations, inclusion of breakfast etc....Dreams Unlimited Travel will not be creating any sort of group. There are just room many variables.

If these or other hotels interest you, you will need to make arrangements on your own.

Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Erin and Gretchen to our cruise!


----------



## Enorto1

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Erin and Gretchen to our cruise!



Yay! Mom and I can't wait!


----------



## OKW Lover

Welcome Erin & Gretchen!!!!


----------



## met19

welcome aboard


----------



## khertz

I reallllllllyyyyyy want to do this cruise!!!!


----------



## christannj

Welcome to the new members of the crew.

And Kristy....we would realllllllllllyyyyyy like to travel with you and Dustin and again


Chris


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> Welcome to the new members of the crew.
> 
> And Kristy....we would realllllllllllyyyyyy like to travel with you and Dustin and again
> 
> 
> Chris



We are going to do some research and budget planning today! It sounds awesome!! And of course we would love to travel with old friends & new again.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Jason and Elizabeth to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Jason and Elizabeth to our cruise!


Yay!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Erin and Gretchen to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Jason and Elizabeth to our cruise!


----------



## khertz

Can anyone speak to how well the wifi works onboard? Considering we will be leaving the kids at home if we join the cruise, we'd like to know what our communication options will be.

@DisneyKevin can the post nights in Venice be added later if we decide to add it on or will we need to know at the time of booking?


----------



## samsteele

SorcererHeidi said:


> Wow - what an awesome way to celebrate your anniversary, so happy for you!!


Great choice & news for you, Phil! What a wonderful way to celebrate.


----------



## DisneyKevin

khertz said:


> Can anyone speak to how well the wifi works onboard? Considering we will be leaving the kids at home if we join the cruise, we'd like to know what our communication options will be.
> 
> @DisneyKevin can the post nights in Venice be added later if we decide to add it on or will we need to know at the time of booking?



We did the Viking River cruise from Paris to Normandy and back and the wifi ran well.

Also, every day is a port day. Finding wifi should not be an issue.

Pre and post nights can be added at any time, as long as Viking has the two night packages available.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Christopher and Leilani and Francis and Sondra to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

We're going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Dustin and Kristy to our cruise!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Excited that @khertz and I have booked!!!


----------



## khertz

So excited!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Christopher and Leilani and Francis and Sondra to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Dustin and Kristy to our cruise!





DDuck4Life said:


> Excited that @khertz and I have booked!!!





khertz said:


> So excited!!!



Yeah!


----------



## christannj

What will Viking do if we take over the whole ship


----------



## DisneyKevin

christannj said:


> What will Viking do if we take over the whole ship



They will send me flowers.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Something has just been brought to my attention (thank you Elizabeth!!!) and it may affect your post cruise plans.

Easter 2018 is Sunday April 1st.

This also means we arrive in Venice on March 30th / Good Friday..

Just wanted you to know what I know.

Plan accordingly.


----------



## khertz

It will be tough to miss Easter morning with two small kids at home but now I can look into what church we can attend Easter mass at in Venice!


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> It will be tough to miss Easter morning with two small kids at home but now I can look into what church we can attend Easter mass at in Venice!



We did midnight Christmas mass at St Mark's. We had to line up for it but it was quite an experience.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> We did midnight Christmas mass at St Mark's. We had to line up for it but it was quite an experience.



Do you remember about how far in advance you got there?


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> Do you remember about how far in advance you got there?



We lined up an hour ahead and were close to the front of the line.  They had us line up right in front of the main doors in the square.  But it was midnight, Christmas time, and several years ago, so I'm not sure how applicable the info is.  It was a beautiful experience though.


----------



## khertz

Thanks for the info!! I'll do some more research on it before this trip.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Now all I keep thinking about is the reason I signed up for this trip Gelato!


----------



## khertz

@DisneyKevin was the glass blowing demonstration in Venice an ABD thing or something you & John set up for us? We would love to do that again if possible. Is it something we could do on our own or a group of us that are interested set up?


----------



## christannj

Just finished watching Inferno on DVD...yes not everyone watches that game everyone was talking about...the Florence and Venice scenes brought back such great memories and reinforced the need to return to Italy.

Chris


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> Just finished watching Inferno on DVD...yes not everyone watches that game everyone was talking about...the Florence and Venice scenes brought back such great memories and reinforced the need to return to Italy.
> 
> Chris



I still haven't seen it, but definitely need to now that I have Italy back on the brain!! And maybe watch Angels & Demons again...


----------



## bamagoofy

Chris, I can't believe you are not watching the commercials! They are the only reason I'm tuning in to the game. Inferno is on my list to watch at some point.

Chandra


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> Just finished watching Inferno on DVD...yes not everyone watches that game everyone was talking about...the Florence and Venice scenes brought back such great memories and reinforced the need to return to Italy.
> 
> Chris



What is this game of which you speak?


----------



## DisneyKevin

khertz said:


> @DisneyKevin was the glass blowing demonstration in Venice an ABD thing or something you & John set up for us? We would love to do that again if possible. Is it something we could do on our own or a group of us that are interested set up?



This was something ABD set up.

I believe the name of the place is Laguna Murano Glass Castello 4328

If you are standing in front of St Marks and walk down the left side...it is back there somewhere.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

um this trip kind of sounds AMAZING.


----------



## met19

DDuck4Life said:


> Now all I keep thinking about is the reason I signed up for this trip Gelato!
> View attachment 218806


don't forget the pasta, the wine


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Elizabeth to our cruise!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

CampbellzSoup said:


> um this trip kind of sounds AMAZING.


Yeah, I definitely need to hit the PowerBall!!


----------



## khertz

met19 said:


> don't forget the pasta, the wine



I'm kind of more excited about the food than anything else!!! Lol



DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Elizabeth to our cruise!



Welcome!!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Janet and Robert to our cruise!


----------



## christannj

I went on YouTube yesterday and although I have not found any videos regarding the Viking Sky there were several about the Viking Star and what I saw was very impressive.  One of them was an 18min review of a Caribbean cruise by some guy who apparently cruises all of the time.  He gave it a 9/10.  His main complaints were lack of good evening entertainment and the depth and temperature of the pools.  As I said to Chuck, we may be so tired at night we won't want any entertainment or we can relax in the bar area..... Do I see a trend here.... And just chat.  Unfortunately for the gamblers there was no casino on the Star.  Don't know if this applies to the Sky.

Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

Wow, this trip is on a roll!  We're going to take over the ship!  Wonder how often Viking sees a ship get booked up this quickly?


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> I went on YouTube yesterday ... there were several about the Viking Star and what I saw was very impressive.  ...His main complaints were lack of good evening entertainment...



Saw it!  Don't you worry.  We'll be brining our own entertainment!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Wow, this trip is on a roll!  We're going to take over the ship!  Wonder how often Viking sees a ship get booked up this quickly?



Viking is very surprised by this.

We received call from our Viking Sales rep regarding this sail date. She was shocked at how fast it was moving.

This call was a couple of days ago and at the point....we were the largest group ever on Viking Ocean Cruises. We have added several more cabins/people since that call.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Something I recently learned...

Electric scooters and electric wheelchairs are not allowed on Viking Ocean cruises.

Also, guests under 16 are not allowed.


----------



## DisneyKevin

One of our fellow travelers sent these to me (thank you again Elizabeth!!!!)

Here is the official Viking ad:






Here was  a very good review of the Viking Star:






Enjoy!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

christannj said:


> I went on YouTube yesterday and although I have not found any videos regarding the Viking Sky there were several about the Viking Star and what I saw was very impressive.  One of them was an 18min review of a Caribbean cruise by some guy who apparently cruises all of the time.  He gave it a 9/10.  His main complaints were lack of good evening entertainment and the depth and temperature of the pools.  As I said to Chuck, we may be so tired at night we won't want any entertainment or we can relax in the bar area..... Do I see a trend here.... And just chat.  Unfortunately for the gamblers there was no casino on the Star.  Don't know if this applies to the Sky.
> 
> Chris



From what I could find, the Sky has her maiden voyage on Feb 25th so that is probably why you haven't seen videos of her yet (but is nearly identical to the Star)

I also saw the same thing where the one complain was not the best on-board evening entertainment - but I think it is really about the ports and the people you are with so it will be great!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Elizabeth to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Janet and Robert to our cruise!



Welcome!


----------



## Cousin Orville

We could arrange our own Italian wine tasting aboard if anyone is interested.  I guess we'd need to ok it with Viking.  But everyone could bring a bottle purchased in Rome/Florence.  We could open them up and have our own little Italian wine mix and mingle some evening.  Let me know if there is interest.


----------



## christannj

The second video is the one that I was referring to giving the 9/10.  Thanks for imbedding this so that others won't have to search for it.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Janet and Robert to our cruise!



Thank you!  We are so excited!!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Wow-  our group is growing FAST!!!  What a party this will be!


----------



## bamagoofy

The wine tasting sounds fun. Remind me in China, lol.

Chandra


----------



## DisneyKevin

bamagoofy said:


> Remind me in China, lol.
> 
> Chandra



This makes me smile from ear to shining ear.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> I believe the name of the place is Laguna Murano Glass Castello 4328



That's the place.  We bought a rose glass candle holder there and I have the salesman's card.


----------



## Cousin Orville

bamagoofy said:


> The wine tasting sounds fun. Remind me in China, lol.
> 
> Chandra



No problem.  See you in Hong Kong.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Hello!  This is Beth (Elizabeth) and I will be joined by either my DH or my 18 yr old DD.  We're not sure at this point if my DH will be able to get away.  

If you search  Youtube for Viking Star or Viking Sea you'll see some great videos on the accommodations and will have a good idea on the differences between the classifications.  The best part is the description of how uncrowded the ship is compared to other cruise lines.  The only problem now is I really want to book _another_ Viking Cruise.

The wine tasting sounds great!


----------



## DisneyKevin

http://www.oldpicsarchive.com/rare-colour-pictures-of-venice-in-1890s-19-photochrom-photos/

These photos of Venice from the 1890s.

Except for the clothing...Venice still looks the same.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Huh!  No scaffolding St. Mark's Basilica.  It's been in a constant sate of refurb ever since.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Those chairs on the right hand side of that photo are in front of Cafe Florian.

I wonder if it was the MOST RIDICULOIUSLY EXPENSIVE dessert in the 1890s too?


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'll be talking about y'all on tomorrow's podcast.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Not sure if y'all saw the itinerary for when we should be arriving and departing each port but might help those looking to start some planning like me.


----------



## christannj

DisneyKevin said:


> I'll be talking about y'all on tomorrow's podcast.



Please be gentle, Kevin


----------



## Cousin Orville

DDuck4Life said:


> Not sure if y'all saw the itinerary for when we should be arriving and departing each port but might help those looking to start some planning like me.
> 
> View attachment 218972



Thanks, I didn't see that.  Interesting we don't leave Civitavecchia until 11:00pm and don't get to Naples until 12:00pm.  Oddly enough Naples is listed as a 6 hr port, but there are 3 shore excursions over 6 hrs.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks, I didn't see that.  Interesting we don't leave Civitavecchia until 11:00pm and don't get to Naples until 12:00pm.  Oddly enough Naples is listed as a 6 hr port, but there are 3 shore excursions over 6 hrs.



I read a disclaimer somewhere that not all excursions would be available, so I'm guessing those 6+ hour ones won't be for that port, which is disappointing. On other sailings that go Venice to Rome, I'm guessing those would be available as there is a full day in Naples on that itinerary.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks, I didn't see that.  Interesting we don't leave Civitavecchia until 11:00pm and don't get to Naples until 12:00pm.  Oddly enough Naples is listed as a 6 hr port, but there are 3 shore excursions over 6 hrs.



I know. I wish we would leave a little earlier and get to Naples sooner since we were really interested in some of the longer excursions. Hopefully this is just a tentative schedule that may change. Here is the link to the whole thing that shows the itinerary and the pre and post options they offer. Which apparently they also offer an Ultimate Italy add on for a 3 night in Tuscany, Florence & Siena

http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/PDF/Italian_Sojourn.pdf


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDuck4Life said:


> I know. I wish we would leave a little earlier and get to Naples sooner since we were really interested in some of the longer excursions. Hopefully this is just a tentative schedule that may change. Here is the link to the whole thing that shows the itinerary and the pre and post options they offer. Which apparently they also offer an Ultimate Italy add on for a 3 night in Tuscany, Florence & Siena
> 
> http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/PDF/Italian_Sojourn.pdf



Thanks for the link - very helpful

Also am disappointed not more time in Naples as that is one port I am most looking forward to - and concern won't have time to also fit in the Pizza excursion in


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the link - very helpful
> 
> Also am disappointed not more time in Naples as that is one port I am most looking forward to - and concern won't have time to also fit in the Pizza excursion in



I was eyeing that Pompeii and pizza excursion!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

If anyone is disappointed in the cruise schedule and wants to switch to a different itinerary...let me know and I will work with Viking to make that happen.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The three night Tuscany pre-stay has recently been added.

It's been listed for 2017, but hasn't been available for 2018.

Now that it's on the site, I'm guessing it's now ready to go.

The 2017 pricing is $1400 per person.

If interested, let me know and I can get 2018 pricing.


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> I went on YouTube yesterday and although I have not found any videos regarding the Viking Sky there were several about the Viking Star and what I saw was very impressive.  One of them was an 18min review of a Caribbean cruise by some guy who apparently cruises all of the time.  He gave it a 9/10.  His main complaints were lack of good evening entertainment and the depth and temperature of the pools.  As I said to Chuck, we may be so tired at night we won't want any entertainment or we can relax in the bar area..... Do I see a trend here.... And just chat.  Unfortunately for the gamblers there was no casino on the Star.  Don't know if this applies to the Sky.
> 
> Chris


bar relaxation with an aprel.......hmmmm.  this sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> We could arrange our own Italian wine tasting aboard if anyone is interested.  I guess we'd need to ok it with Viking.  But everyone could bring a bottle purchased in Rome/Florence.  We could open them up and have our own little Italian wine mix and mingle some evening.  Let me know if there is interest.



im in


----------



## met19

DDuck4Life said:


> I know. I wish we would leave a little earlier and get to Naples sooner since we were really interested in some of the longer excursions. Hopefully this is just a tentative schedule that may change. Here is the link to the whole thing that shows the itinerary and the pre and post options they offer. Which apparently they also offer an Ultimate Italy add on for a 3 night in Tuscany, Florence & Siena
> 
> http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/PDF/Italian_Sojourn.pdf


thanks for the link


----------



## DisneyKevin

Category V2 is sold out for this sailing.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome David and Colleen and Christy and Mike to our cruise!


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome David and Colleen and Christy and Mike to our cruise!



Welcome!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Joe and Tricia to our cruise!


----------



## Enorto1

This is going to be a great trip! Bring on the wine, pizza, and gelato!


----------



## met19

looking at all the shore excursions is exciting.....


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> The three night Tuscany pre-stay has recently been added.
> 
> It's been listed for 2017, but hasn't been available for 2018.
> 
> Now that it's on the site, I'm guessing it's now ready to go.
> 
> The 2017 pricing is $1400 per person.
> 
> If interested, let me know and I can get 2018 pricing.



Me! Me! Me!

Regarding the nighttime entertainment, I'm not there for that.  I'm expecting to be exhausted at the end of the day and sitting quietly with a glass of wine and talking about my day.


----------



## weatherboy80

Thanks Kevin!  I'm the Joe he just referred to in the above post.  Looks like my wife (Tricia) and I will now be joining you on this trip.  We are from Melbourne, FL.  Really looking forward to this, especially all the wine and pizza that is being discussed


----------



## khertz

weatherboy80 said:


> Thanks Kevin!  I'm the Joe he just referred to in the above post.  Looks like my wife (Tricia) and I will now be joining you on this trip.  We are from Melbourne, FL.  Really looking forward to this, especially all the wine and pizza that is being discussed



Welcome!!


----------



## christannj

I am going to officially welcome all of the new people joining the cruise and going forward here is a blanket welcome to cover everyone yet to sign up this will be too exhausting keeping up with all of the welcomes. 

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> Regarding the nighttime entertainment, I'm not there for that.  I'm expecting to be exhausted at the end of the day and sitting quietly with a glass of wine and talking about my day.



Email me.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> Me! Me! Me!
> 
> Regarding the nighttime entertainment, I'm not there for that.  I'm expecting to be exhausted at the end of the day and sitting quietly with a glass of wine and talking about my day.



I was thinking the same thing - they have a performance or two and mentioned like someone playing guitar in the lobby ... that is fine for me - more about the ports and hanging out with you all lovely people!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome David and Colleen and Christy and Mike to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Joe and Tricia to our cruise!


----------



## MinnieGarden

6 pages already?  Oh my!  I need to get caught up!  Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## WebmasterMike

Wait, there is a cruise?


----------



## WebmasterMike

So let's talk about power...110vac or 220vac and 50Hz or 60Hz on the ship?  (And Kristy and Dustin are not the right Hz)


----------



## khertz

WebmasterMike said:


> So let's talk about power...110vac or 220vac and 50Hz or 60Hz on the ship?  (And Kristy and Dustin are not the right Hz)



I thought we were always the right Hz?!?


----------



## DDuck4Life

Power!





Not this kind of Hertz?


----------



## DDuck4Life

For those that care about what is actually available on the ship.

From a review of the ships. Some of the quote is from the sister ship the Star.


> *Outlets are plentiful and range from 110 to 220 volts, including both European and American plug options.
> bedside charging via USB ports and outlets to quiet-closing drawers and cabinets that don't shake, even when the ship is sailing through rough waters.
> To save energy, power to each cabin requires a keycard (or any card) placed in a slot by the door, but outlets by the desk will provide power even if a card isn't in place, meaning you can charge devices while you're away.*


----------



## WebmasterMike

DDuck4Life said:


> For those that care about what is actually available on the ship.
> 
> From a review of the ships. Some of the quote is from the sister ship the Star.



A man after my own heart!


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterMike said:


> So let's talk about power...110vac or 220vac and 50Hz or 60Hz on the ship?


It appears that they have both 110 and 220 in the cabins, presumably 60 Hz (no, not Kristi or Dustin because that would make it 52 or 62 Hz which would really mess up the clocks) so we should be all set!


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> It appears that they have both 110 and 220 in the cabins, presumably 60 Hz (no, not Kristi or Dustin because that would make it 52 or 62 Hz which would really mess up the clocks) so we should be all set!



I sure don't want to be the reason people are late for their gelato & wine in the evening!


----------



## OKW Lover

Adding on to the power discussion, I'm still bringing the European plug adapters for a couple of reasons.  One is that we plan on some pre- and post-cruise nights so will need them for the hotels.  The second is that you can also use them on the ship if there aren't enough 110 outlets where you need them.


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Adding on to the power discussion, I'm still bringing the European plug adapters for a couple of reasons.  One is that we plan on some pre- and post-cruise nights so will need them for the hotels.  The second is that you can also use them on the ship if there aren't enough 110 outlets where you need them.



Good point, since at a minimum we are planning on some pre-nights in Rome. Now we just have to find where we put them...


----------



## OKW Lover

khertz said:


> Good point, since at a minimum we are planning on some pre-nights in Rome. Now we just have to find where we put them...


Also keep in mind that the sockets in Italy often need three-pronged plugs, unlike most of the rest of Europe.


----------



## met19

trying to decide pre-nights in Rome (on my own) or the Florence/Tuscany pre-nights or just Florence.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## DisneyKevin

met19 said:


> trying to decide pre-nights in Rome (on my own) or the Florence/Tuscany pre-nights or just Florence.  Decisions decisions.



Keep in mind that single travelers will pay almost double the per person price for any add on.

They do bring the price down a bit because of meals not being needed, but you are looking at somewhere between $2400 and $2800 for three nights.

For example....a party of two will pay $1698 for two pre-nights in Rome. A single will pay $1498.00

Not trying to talk you out of anything. Just making sure you have the info.


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Keep in mind that single travelers will pay almost double the per person price for any add on.
> 
> They do bring the price down a bit because of meals not being needed, but you are looking at somewhere between $2400 and $2800 for three nights.
> 
> For example....a party of two will pay $1698 for two pre-nights in Rome. A single will pay $1498.00
> 
> Not trying to talk you out of anything. Just making sure you have the info.




 probably do pre-nights on my own or with cool people but not thru viking   excellent info.  thanks for the share.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> trying to decide pre-nights in Rome (on my own) or the Florence/Tuscany pre-nights or just Florence.  Decisions decisions.



We will probably do Florence on our own.  Maybe get guides for the Uffizi/Academia or see what's doable there.  Amalfi Coast or Rome would be awesome to, but my boss pushing Florence.


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> my boss pushing Florence


Listen to Kate.  Florence is a beautiful city.  Be sure to get a hotel in the hart of the city though.  Most of the ABD trips that stop in Florence (but not the ones that @DisneyKevin organizes) stay at a hotel outside the city.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> We will probably do Florence on our own.  Maybe get guides for the Uffizi/Academia or see what's doable there.  Amalfi Coast or Rome would be awesome to, but my boss pushing Florence.



If you do Florence, we had our favorite meal in Italy at Acqua al 2!!!


----------



## DDuck4Life

khertz said:


> If you do Florence, we had our favorite meal in Italy at Acqua al 2!!!



Pasta Sampler and Balsamic Steak.


----------



## met19

OKW Lover said:


> Listen to Kate.  Florence is a beautiful city.  Be sure to get a hotel in the hart of the city though.  Most of the ABD trips that stop in Florence (but not the ones that @DisneyKevin organizes) stay at a hotel outside the city.




Rome v Florence is so difficult.  so much history, architecture, food in both.  I've know done a short Rome trip.  Now I'm trying to decide wether to do some more in Rome (things I haven't done) or now Florence.  I figure I can't go wrong with either and have time to decide.  What I really want is both 

@Cousin Orville : listen to the boss.

@OKW Lover : good advice to stay in center of the city.  I did that in both Milan and Rome.  My Rome hotel was right next to the Pantheon


----------



## khertz

DDuck4Life said:


> Pasta Sampler and Balsamic Steak.



I'm drooling just thinking about that meal.


----------



## Enorto1

I love Florence! If you are in the market for any leather goods Florence is the place to buy them. Seeing David is an out of body experience! That all being said I love the architecture of Rome. If you've never seen the colosseum, it just can't be missed. A visit to Vatican City is just incredible. Whether you are religious or not just being there is very unique and interesting.  I also have so much nostalgia there because I visited it when I was in high school and college.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We likely won't be able to do any of the official pre- or post- events due to when we can travel/be away but are hoping to do at least one night beforehand in Rome as we have never been and want to see what we can of the historical elements and see at least a bit of the Vatican (as we are Roman Catholic).

So any hotel recommendations would be appreciated  and if anyone else is thinking of doing the same and would want to coordinate that would be cool too!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> We likely won't be able to do any of the official pre- or post- events due to when we can travel/be away but are hoping to do at least one night beforehand in Rome as we have never been and want to see what we can of the historical elements and see at least a bit of the Vatican (as we are Roman Catholic).
> 
> So any hotel recommendations would be appreciated  and if anyone else is thinking of doing the same and would want to coordinate that would be cool too!



We were actually looking at the hotel Bernini Bristol in Rome which is where we stayed on our ABD. It was $540 for 2 nights including breakfast each morning. I think that might be what we end up booking for our pre nights. Still not sure about Venice but we are looking at options.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> We likely won't be able to do any of the official pre- or post- events due to when we can travel/be away but are hoping to do at least one night beforehand in Rome


We highly recommend getting to Rome the day before.  Val & I were on a Greek Isles cruise last year and didn't follow our own suggestion when flying to a cruise departure of getting there a day early.  We came THIS CLOSE to missing our flight from ATL to VCE because of weather conditions in Orlando.  Had we missed that flight it is likely that we would not have made it to Venice before the ship left.  



khertz said:


> We were actually looking at the hotel Bernini Bristol in Rome which is where we stayed on our ABD. It was $540 for 2 nights including breakfast each morning.


That doesn't sound like a bad rate for the Bernini.  We enjoyed that hotel (yes and the roof top bar) on that trip.  

Just keep in mind the need to get from Rome to the port while wrangling all your luggage.  We are waiting to see what hotels (and $) Viking offers pre-cruise just because of the transport/luggage logistics.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> We highly recommend getting to Rome the day before.  Val & I were on a Greek Isles cruise last year and didn't follow our own suggestion when flying to a cruise departure of getting there a day early.  We came THIS CLOSE to missing our flight from ATL to VCE because of weather conditions in Orlando.  Had we missed that flight it is likely that we would not have made it to Venice before the ship left.



Thanks!  Agree and we definitely plan to do all we can to get there the day before - i think still trying to figure out exactly when

My thought process now is to take an overnight flight Thursday into Friday and have Friday to explore Rome then have a hotel Friday night, do the early entry tour of the Vatican Saturday morning and then head to the port ... course with are over a year away so i am sure I will go through ~999 machinations of a plan



OKW Lover said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad rate for the Bernini.  We enjoyed that hotel (yes and the roof top bar) on that trip.
> 
> Just keep in mind the need to get from Rome to the port while wrangling all your luggage.  We are waiting to see what hotels (and $) Viking offers pre-cruise just because of the transport/luggage logistics.



I am interested in learning more about the transfers to the port from Viking or if other means are better if you don't do the official pre-cruise add-on.  Is the normal transfer just from the airport or can it be from a hotel in Rome, etc.?


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> Keep in mind that single travelers will pay almost double the per person price for any add on.
> 
> They do bring the price down a bit because of meals not being needed, but you are looking at somewhere between $2400 and $2800 for three nights.
> 
> For example....a party of two will pay $1698 for two pre-nights in Rome. A single will pay $1498.00
> 
> Not trying to talk you out of anything. Just making sure you have the info.


I hate single supplements.  That's what used to keep me from cruising in the past, if I couldn't twist somebody's arm.....I mean convince somebody to be my travel buddy.


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks!  Agree and we definitely plan to do all we can to get there the day before - i think still trying to figure out exactly when
> 
> My thought process now is to take an overnight flight Thursday into Friday and have Friday to explore Rome then have a hotel Friday night, do the early entry tour of the Vatican Saturday morning and then head to the port ... course with are over a year away so i am sure I will go through ~999 machinations of a plan
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested in learning more about the transfers to the port from Viking or if other means are better if you don't do the official pre-cruise add-on.  Is the normal transfer just from the airport or can it be from a hotel in Rome, etc.?



Viking transfers are from the airport to the ship.

Viking will not pick you up at a location in Rome unless you have the Viking add on.


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking transfers are from the airport to the ship.
> 
> Viking will not pick you up at a location in Rome unless you have the Viking add on.



If doing pre/post nights on your own and not through Viking is there another transfer company or service you know of that could be booked separately?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking transfers are from the airport to the ship.
> 
> Viking will not pick you up at a location in Rome unless you have the Viking add on.



Thanks Kevin - I was looking at the website for the Caravaggio Port under Viking Ocean Cruises and had a section for transfer from hotels to the port but wasn't clear if it was the regular viking transfer or something separate


----------



## DisneyKevin

Unfortunately, I do not.


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> If doing pre/post nights on your own and not through Viking is there another transfer company or service you know of that could be booked separately?



We have used Romeinlimo.com a couple of times for shore excursions, but they also do transfers.  They definitely know the way to Civitavecchia.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just double checked with Viking.

They offer arrival transfers from the airport and to guests that have booked the two or three night pre-stays.

They offer no other transfers from Rome or Florence.


----------



## met19

Still deciding between Florence and Rome.  making lists of to do items and dining for both.  Decisions at work easy- decisions regarding travel are very very difficult.  I just googled Acqua al 2.  Looks good.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Decisions at work easy- decisions regarding travel are very very difficult.



I agree 100%!


----------



## weatherboy80

Lots and lots of decisions.  That Tuscany pre-night package looks mighty tempting, especially visiting the Chianti wine region 

Although my DW's family is from a small village (Roccamorice) about 2 hours from Rome in the mountains (her Dad was even born there).  She's been once a long time ago, but I've never seen it.  Plus I've never been to Rome and would love to see the Vatican myself.

So what kind of timeline do we think we should have our pre or post cruise packages decided and sorted out?

Also regarding buying trip insurance will it or can it cover all the additional items like airfare and pre or post night type packages?


----------



## Cousin Orville

I saw our Viking cruise mentioned in a Conde Naste Traveler article, "Where to Cruise in 2017: 8 Lesser Known Ports"

4/8
*Kornati Islands, Croatia*

This dense archipelago of 140 islands off the coast of Zadar, Croatia, is mostly preserved as a national park. As such, it’s become a popular “scenic cruising” region for ships traveling down the Croatian coast toward popular ports Split and Hvar. Some ships, like those of* Viking Ocean Cruises, stop in nearby Šibenik*, Croatia’s oldest coastal town and a UNESCO World Heritage Site where the architecture, food, and music reflect multiple influences, from Byzantine to Venetian to the Habsburgs.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Busy day today!

Please help me welcome John, Micki, Richard, Laura, Wellington, Leigh and Tricia to our cruise!


----------



## met19

Welcome aboard!


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> Please help me welcome John, Micki, Richard, Laura, Wellington, Leigh and Tricia to our cruise!



Welcome friends old & new!


----------



## OKW Lover

Yay!  Some familiar names and some (apparently) new ones.  Looking forward to seeing everybody on board.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Busy day today!
> 
> Please help me welcome John, Micki, Richard, Laura, Wellington, Leigh and Tricia to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

There are over 50 of us....so far.

Is Viking ready for us?


----------



## SinceDay1

OKW Lover said:


> Yay!  Some familiar names and some (apparently) new ones.  Looking forward to seeing everybody on board.


Jeff, looking forward to seeing you in Val! I am sure we will see you guys before the cruise, but going to be great in Italy!


----------



## christannj

They may be getting worried that we will take over the ship...Can all of us fit into your room Kevin ...I heard that your stateroom is where the parties are


Chris


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

Okay, I am almost convinced. What are you guys thinking airfare wise, especially with Easter? 
   I have never flown to Europe before so the airfare barrier is my mental block.
Tracy


----------



## DisneyKevin

disneyland_is_magic said:


> Okay, I am almost convinced. What are you guys thinking airfare wise, especially with Easter?
> I have never flown to Europe before so the airfare barrier is my mental block.
> Tracy



Viking is offering an air promo of $895 per person for basic economy from major US cities.

This offer is only good for your Viking reservation (inc Viking additional nights).

If you plan anything in your own.... this won't work.


----------



## Enorto1

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking is offering an air promo of $895 per person for basic economy from major US cities.
> 
> This offer is only good for your Viking reservation (inc Viking additional nights).
> 
> If you plan anything in your own.... this won't work.



This seems like a really good price! Does the price include transfers? When does this offer expire?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Enorto1 said:


> This seems like a really good price! Does the price include transfers? When does this offer expire?



This is available through 2/28.

Keep in mind that you have no control with this airfare.

You have no control over carrier, schedule or seats unless you pay more.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Enorto1 said:


> This seems like a really good price! Does the price include transfers? When does this offer expire?



Air does not include transfers.

Transfers are $60 per person per leg.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Joyce to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

Joyce!


----------



## mattincanberra

I'm thinking of flying in and out of Milan, maybe some time in Como/Milan/Florence (or all of the above) and then catching the train down to the ship.

Oh, and hey everyone welcome aboard


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Joyce to our cruise!



Exciting to see more and more familiar names!!! (Assuming it's the same Joyce I am thinking of! Lol)


----------



## MinnieGarden

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Joyce to our cruise!



 Mom!


----------



## christannj

Welcome Joyce, it will be great traveling with you again


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me to welcome Tracey and Chris to our cruise.


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me to welcome Tracey and Chris to our cruise.



Looks like this is shaping up to a really big event!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Joyce to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me to welcome Tracey and Chris to our cruise.


----------



## SinceDay1

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me to welcome Tracey and Chris to our cruise.



This trip is going to be great!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Yay for Tracey & Chris!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

This isn't out ship, but its close:  The Viking Sky in Katakolo Greece 8/16/16



DSC_0020 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

We couldn't let you all have fun without us!!  Took us a while to decide as it meant replacing a previous really cool cruise we had planned for 2018...but this opportunity is quite unique!  And as the list of familiar names grew...the decision became easier.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Lauren, Jeri and Ellen to our cruise!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Lauren, Jeri and Ellen to our cruise!



Welcome!  This is going to be wonderful!

Kevin you may need to add a second sailing at this rate!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Lauren, Jeri and Ellen to our cruise!


Does that make today Boxx-ing day?


----------



## stenogoddess

Yes, yes it does!!!


----------



## suomyno

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking is offering an air promo of $895 per person for basic economy from major US cities.
> 
> This offer is only good for your Viking reservation (inc Viking additional nights).
> 
> If you plan anything in your own.... this won't work.



I suppose this is for those traveling from within the US only and there's no Canadian equivalent? (One can hope but us Canucks rarely seem to get that lucky  )


----------



## DisneyKevin

suomyno said:


> I suppose this is for those traveling from within the US only and there's no Canadian equivalent? (One can hope but us Canucks rarely seem to get that lucky  )



Unfortunately, this is for US residents only.


----------



## suomyno

DisneyKevin said:


> Unfortunately, this is for US residents only.



I figured as much... Seemed too good to be true  Thanks for the info and being as quick as ever to respond. We'll keep looking to see if we can swing it with the cost of flights.

If any other Canadians are going/considering the trip and have suggestions regarding cheap flights or deals, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Lesverts

suomyno said:


> I figured as much... Seemed too good to be true  Thanks for the info and being as quick as ever to respond. We'll keep looking to see if we can swing it with the cost of flights.
> 
> If any other Canadians are going/considering the trip and have suggestions regarding cheap flights or deals, feel free to let me know.



Rome in March should be around 800 CAD from Toronto. With the Rome/Venice split, it can get as high as 1000. So both prices would be better than 895 USD. 

I am going to Rome this March and paid 740 CAD on Air France. There was cheaper when I booked, but the extra 100 dollars to fly AF over Air Transat/Air Canada is well worth it given the service difference.


----------



## disneyholic family

i only just noticed this thread today and was all excited....for about 30 seconds, when i checked my calendar and noticed that passover is the evening of Friday March 30....so i'll have to pass....so near but not...

i know this will be a really wonderful cruise!! both the cruise itself and even more, all the wonderful people!!

coming back to edit this..
i just looked at the itinerary and i see that you overnight in venice at the end..
i wonder what time the ship arrives in venice on friday and whether you can disembark on friday rather than saturday.....if the ship gets into port early enough, i could possibly make it home in time...i think it's about a 4 hour flight home from venice...let's see....maybe...but probably not....i'd still have to drive north once i got home...oh well...it was worth a thought..


----------



## slapwhitey

I have a question for Kevin. In doing some research I see that Viking suggests "elegant casual" dress after 6:00 and in all dining venues. Basically no jeans. Kevin, would you happen to know if Viking has a trouser lending program similar to that of Disney Cruise Line? Shoes would be nice too.


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> I have a question for Kevin. In doing some research I see that Viking suggests "elegant casual" dress after 6:00 and in all dining venues. Basically no jeans. Kevin, would you happen to know if Viking has a trouser lending program similar to that of Disney Cruise Line? Shoes would be nice too.



Yes....but they're Scandinavian pants and shoes.


----------



## suomyno

Lesverts said:


> Rome in March should be around 800 CAD from Toronto. With the Rome/Venice split, it can get as high as 1000. So both prices would be better than 895 USD.
> 
> I am going to Rome this March and paid 740 CAD on Air France. There was cheaper when I booked, but the extra 100 dollars to fly AF over Air Transat/Air Canada is well worth it given the service difference.



Our major problem cost-wise is living north of the provinces, which virtually doubles the costs of flying out of somewhere like Toronto ($550-$1000 a person for flights depending on a variety of circumstances to get to Toronto, and often a hotel somewhere along the way is required.) I'll have to look at a variety of airlines out of either Edmonton or Toronto that would minimize the damage as much as possible.


----------



## stenogoddess

We have that same problem living in Savannah, Ga.  I always joke it's like living in Hotel California.  Once you get here, you can't get out!  It's an extra $300 pp just to get up to Atlanta to actually start our journey.  I was excited when we finally got JetBlue thinking we could get out of New York, way cheaper.  BUT JetBlue decided we only need one flight per day out of Savannah, and somehow the times never match up to what we need.  Especially for international.  Both United and American are a minimum of two stops to get out, which leaves Delta our normal airline.  They have the best schedule and great service overall, but the prices are such a killer!  I had to book our Hawaii trip in parts because I got one price for ATL to Hawaii and a significantly higher price for Savannah to Hawaii.  Getting anywhere is such a pain but it really seems like they make it harder on purpose


----------



## Lesverts

suomyno said:


> Our major problem cost-wise is living north of the provinces, which virtually doubles the costs of flying out of somewhere like Toronto ($550-$1000 a person for flights depending on a variety of circumstances to get to Toronto, and often a hotel somewhere along the way is required.) I'll have to look at a variety of airlines out of either Edmonton or Toronto that would minimize the damage as much as possible.



Yea that is a huge issue. I know Pete has said it a couple of times but checking a website like Kayak when we get into date range will help.


----------



## DisneyKevin

This can affect almost everyone that doesn't live in a major metropolitan area.

We are traveling to Las Vegas  and there is only one non-stop flight from Orlando to Las Vegas and it's on Southwest and that schedule doesn't work for us.

Everything else requires at least one stop.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

slapwhitey said:


> I have a question for Kevin. In doing some research I see that Viking suggests "elegant casual" dress after 6:00 and in all dining venues. Basically no jeans. Kevin, would you happen to know if Viking has a trouser lending program similar to that of Disney Cruise Line? Shoes would be nice too.



OMG...stop embarrassing me!!


----------



## slapwhitey

DSNYDREAMER said:


> OMG...stop embarrassing me!!



Nope, I've been googling Scandinavian pants and shoes. I think I can pull it off.


----------



## skunkvette

slapwhitey said:


> Nope, I've been googling Scandinavian pants and shoes. I think I can pull it off.




You could pull off clogs....and I would pay good money to see you dine wearing wooden shoes.


----------



## slapwhitey

skunkvette said:


> You could pull off clogs....and I would pay good money to see you dine wearing wooden shoes.



Hmmm. I'm always up for a good challenge Frank.


----------



## DisneyKevin

We can call you Chris the Red.

Or Leif Heinrichs.


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> We can call you Chris the Red.
> 
> Or Leif Heinrichs.


I like Leif Heinrichs myself


----------



## Enorto1

Lesverts said:


> checking a website like Kayak


Kayak is a good website for searching. I don't think you can look at March 2018 yet but I like the website skyscanner.com for looking up flights.


----------



## weatherboy80

How do most folks handle estimating total trip insurance?  I think Kevin mentioned that we have 14 days to book the cancel for any reason clause (10% of the total cost) so we need to do that quickly, but we haven't decided or booked all the pre/post packages or airfare options just yet.  Do we just estimate what that total cost might be then to ensure we get the cancel for any reason clause?


----------



## DisneyKevin

weatherboy80 said:


> How do most folks handle estimating total trip insurance?  I think Kevin mentioned that we have 14 days to book the cancel for any reason clause (10% of the total cost) so we need to do that quickly, but we haven't decided or booked all the pre/post packages or airfare options just yet.  Do we just estimate what that total cost might be then to ensure we get the cancel for any reason clause?



If you add and pay for insurance within 14 days of making your deposit, anything added later will be covered under the "cancel for any reason" provision.

There may be additional insurance charges, but you'd be covered.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Folks, if you have questions about your reservation or details of this trip, please email me.

I check my email dozens of times a day.

I check this thread occasionally.


----------



## slapwhitey

stenogoddess said:


> I like Leif Heinrichs myself


 
I'm leaning towards Leif myself. Working on the appropriate name changing paperwork.


----------



## DisneyKevin

slapwhitey said:


> I'm leaning towards Leif myself. Working on the appropriate name changing paperwork.



You should sign up for Pillaging and Marauding Classes.

Maybe there's a night school; nearby.


----------



## DisneyKevin

There are currently 58 of us.

This is awesome!


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> There are currently 58 of us.
> 
> This is awesome!


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> You should sign up for Pillaging and Marauding Classes.
> 
> Maybe there's a night school; nearby.



Who needs night school? We are going to Newfoundland this summer and I can actually visit the place in which he discovered North America before that Columbus fellow. I will be feverishly taking notes.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

DisneyKevin said:


> You should sign up for Pillaging and Marauding Classes.
> 
> Maybe there's a night school; nearby.



Stop encouraging him!!!


----------



## skunkvette

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Stop encouraging him!!!



Mrs. Leif Heinrichs.....You have to admit it has a nice "ring" to it!


----------



## stenogoddess

It really does. Tracey should start that paperwork right now!


----------



## met19

slapwhitey said:


> I'm leaning towards Leif myself. Working on the appropriate name changing paperwork.


Make sure you have a good working helmet for the complete costume .


----------



## Cousin Orville

Is Venice's hottest new attraction a department store???  Could be....

"But despite the architecture, events, brands and luxury fittings..., the Fondaco’s trump card is its rooftop balcony, an extension of the traditional wooden Venetian altana. Situated in a prime spot on the Grand Canal, at the Rialto bend, the views from the sixth story are possibly the best in the city."

http://www.cntraveler.com/story/is-...pJobID=1101356468&spReportId=MTEwMTM1NjQ2OAS2


----------



## slapwhitey

This may be of interest to some. Discovery channel (at least up here in Canada) will be highlighting The Viking Sea on Might Cruise Ships this upcoming Sunday. Not sure if that show or schedule is the same for those south of our border. Our programming may be slightly out of date. I have to go now. New episode of The Jeffersons tonight. Weezy gets amnesia after a bump to her head. Please no spoilers if you've already seen this episode.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Andrea and Florence to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

More victims...errr new friends!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Andrea and Florence!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

slapwhitey said:


> This may be of interest to some. Discovery channel (at least up here in Canada) will be highlighting The Viking Sea on Might Cruise Ships this upcoming Sunday. Not sure if that show or schedule is the same for those south of our border. Our programming may be slightly out of date. I have to go now. New episode of The Jeffersons tonight. Weezy gets amnesia after a bump to her head. Please no spoilers if you've already seen this episode.



Ok.  I googled around and couldn't find much other than it is a Canadian production shown on Discovery Canada.  Then  I asked my new Xfinity remote (where has this been all my life!) for "Mighty Cruises" and in the States it is shown on the Smithsonian channel but only repeats of Season One.  The Viking Ship is Season 2.  If I see it, I'll post.



DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Andrea and Florence to our cruise!



Welcome!


----------



## slapwhitey

MaryKatesMom said:


> Ok.  I googled around and couldn't find much other than it is a Canadian production shown on Discovery Canada.  Then  I asked my new Xfinity remote (where has this been all my life!) for "Mighty Cruises" and in the States it is shown on the Smithsonian channel but only repeats of Season One.  The Viking Ship is Season 2.  If I see it, I'll post.



So what you might be saying is that possibly for the first time in our 150 year existence we were able to get programming here before you could see it there. Thank you Justin Trudeau.


----------



## Cousin Orville

MaryKatesMom said:


> Ok.  I googled around and couldn't find much other than it is a Canadian production shown on Discovery Canada.  Then  I asked my new Xfinity remote (where has this been all my life!) for "Mighty Cruises" and in the States it is shown on the Smithsonian channel but only repeats of Season One.  The Viking Ship is Season 2.  If I see it, I'll post.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!



I couldn't find season 2 either.  I found a couple of ways to stream Mighty Cruises, but only Season 1.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Karen and Kaye to our cruise!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Andrea and Florence to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Karen and Kaye to our cruise!



 everyone!


----------



## slapwhitey

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Karen and Kaye to our cruise!



Welcome!! Will be great to see you again.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Karen and Kaye to our cruise!


Yay!!!  Its going to be a purple cruise!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Karen and Kaye!!  Yay!!!!!!


----------



## christannj

Welcome Karen and Kaye and everyone else that I have neglected 
By my calculations we are now 6.7% of the ship....let's go for an even 10%


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> Welcome Karen and Kaye and everyone else that I have neglected
> By my calculations we are now 6.7% of the ship....let's go for an even 10%



We're going to be the Viking crew's favorite group ever!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

christannj said:


> Welcome Karen and Kaye and everyone else that I have neglected
> By my calculations we are now 6.7% of the ship....let's go for an even 10%



That would be for a full sailing but I wonder what % of the current booking we are since I'm sure this far out it isn't full.  We may be much, much higher than that.  

Maybe the next time Kevin is talking to Viking he could casually ask how full is the sailing at the moment?  If it is only 50% full then we would be 13.4% of current bookings.


----------



## stenogoddess

I envy you all that are good with the math!


----------



## tardis1029

Cousin Orville said:


> We're going to be the Viking crew's favorite group ever!


favorite group or infamous . I'v seen us break rides in Disneyland and make tour guides cry.


----------



## stenogoddess

And I was there for both of those. Crazy!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Scott and Pam to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

Welcome Scott & Pam!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Yay Scott and Pam!!!!!


----------



## skunkvette

tardis1029 said:


> favorite group or infamous . I'v seen us break rides in Disneyland and make tour guides cry.



That was a ride to remember ...been back to Disneyland many times since, refuse to ever get back on that ride (20000 Leagues). 

Hope this ship sails smoother!


----------



## FastPass

Well... as a longtime listener to the podcast... I just submitted for a deposit!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Per the post just above this...

Please welcome Brian and Angela to our cruise>


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> Maybe the next time Kevin is talking to Viking he could casually ask how full is the sailing at the moment?  If it is only 50% full then we would be 13.4% of current bookings.



Viking said no.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Welcome Scott & Pam!!





DisneyKevin said:


> Per the post just above this...
> 
> Please welcome Brian and Angela to our cruise>



 Scott, Pam, Brian, and Angela!


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Brian and Angela!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

tardis1029 said:


> favorite group or infamous . I'v seen us break rides in Disneyland and make tour guides cry.


@tardis1029   ADORE your avatar!!


----------



## FastPass

Wooo hooo!!! Thanks all! (Brian speaking for Brian/Angela)


----------



## FastPass

mattincanberra said:


> I'm thinking of flying in and out of Milan, maybe some time in Como/Milan/Florence (or all of the above) and then catching the train down to the ship.
> 
> Oh, and hey everyone welcome aboard



Hmmmm - this might be a good idea.


----------



## FastPass

I'm assuming everyone saw the USA Today article right? http://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/cruises/2017/02/27/viking-sky-ocean-cruise/98216900/


----------



## OKW Lover

I hadn't seen that article.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## stenogoddess

The photos are so pretty!  It's a beautiful ship


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking said no.


  Thanks for asking.  It was just idle speculation considering how big a group we are.

I know a few of you are going to the 20th anniversary party.  I am, is anyone else?


----------



## OKW Lover

MaryKatesMom said:


> I know a few of you are going to the 20th anniversary party. I am, is anyone else?


Val & I will be there


----------



## Cousin Orville

I'll be there.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I'm thinking about it.


----------



## sshaw10060

MaryKatesMom said:


> Thanks for asking.  It was just idle speculation considering how big a group we are.
> 
> I know a few of you are going to the 20th anniversary party.  I am, is anyone else?



Pam and I (along with Otto) will be at the 20th Party!


----------



## khertz

We had already planned a trip to Disneyland for that week so we will miss the 20th anniversary events. Wish we could make it because we had so much fun at the DIS Unplugged 10th anniversary this past summer!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We too will not be able to make the 20th event as our kids are still in school and with the main event being mid-week, just would be too much to take them out - will be enjoying it remotely though, seems like it will be a blast!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Chris and I will be at the 20th Party!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Categories V1 and V2 are sold out.

The first available stateroom category is DV6 and they are limited.

If you are thinking of joining us...now's the time to do it.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Christy to our cruise1


----------



## Chropistopy

Thanks, Kevin!  Excited to join the group!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Tom to our cruise!


----------



## stenogoddess

Yay Christy!!!!!!!  And Tom!!!!


----------



## Thomas Hamilton

This is Tom - I'm very happy to be joining the cruise.  This should be a blast!  The ship looks stunning - sort of like being in a floating IKEA!


----------



## FastPass

Welcome Christy!!!

Welcome Tom!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Thomas Hamilton said:


> This is Tom - I'm very happy to be joining the cruise.  This should be a blast!  The ship looks stunning - sort of like being in a floating IKEA!


I thought I wonder if they sell that rug at IKEA when I was looking at the photos!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Chropistopy said:


> Thanks, Kevin!  Excited to join the group!





Thomas Hamilton said:


> This is Tom - I'm very happy to be joining the cruise.  This should be a blast!  The ship looks stunning - sort of like being in a floating IKEA!



 Christy and Tom!

Tom - I thought the same thing, though obviously I shop at a IKEA wrong because my house doesn't look nearly as good as this ship!


----------



## met19

OKW Lover said:


> Val & I will be there




I'm going to try to make the 20th anniversary....I've booked a hotel (Coranado Springs) and made my Dis reservation for the event, but depending on whats going on I might have to cancel.  Hopefully not.


----------



## Circusgirl

Chropistopy said:


> Thanks, Kevin!  Excited to join the group!



Lucky Christy!!  So jealous, will have to travel vicariously this time. You guys are going to have some fun!


----------



## Chropistopy

Circusgirl said:


> Lucky Christy!!  So jealous, will have to travel vicariously this time. You guys are going to have some fun!


You will be missed, Heather!!


----------



## OKW Lover

Chropistopy said:


> Thanks, Kevin!  Excited to join the group!


Yay Christy.    Now there's one more missing....


Circusgirl said:


> Lucky Christy!!  So jealous, will have to travel vicariously this time. You guys are going to have some fun!


...that would be you Heather.


----------



## stenogoddess

We're all going to miss Heather for sure.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Robert and Nancy and Michael to our cruise!


----------



## Chropistopy

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Robert and Nancy and Michael to our cruise!


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Robert Nancy and Michael!!!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Robert and Nancy and Michael to our cruise!



 

We are really looking forward to this cruise!!!


----------



## christannj

Welcome to all the new travelers

As the self proclaimed statistician for the group we are now up to 7.7% of the ship!

Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> Welcome to all the new travelers
> 
> As the self proclaimed statistician for the group we are now up to 7.7% of the ship!
> 
> Chris



Looking good.  V1 and V2 are the only categories sold out, so as of now we're probably higher than 10% of the ship.


----------



## stenogoddess

christannj said:


> Welcome to all the new travelers
> 
> As the self proclaimed statistician for the group we are now up to 7.7% of the ship!
> 
> Chris





Cousin Orville said:


> Looking good.  V1 and V2 are the only categories sold out, so as of now we're probably higher than 10% of the ship.



Nice!!!


----------



## WDWGeek1971

TheMaxRebo said:


> From what I could find, the Sky has her maiden voyage on Feb 25th so that is probably why you haven't seen videos of her yet (but is nearly identical to the Star)



There are some great 360º videos of the Viking Sky on the Viking Ocean Cruises web site.  Just google Viking Sky.  We spent about an hour last night just watching the video tours and getting all excited about the ship.  Considering we were originally excited about the itinerary, this should prove to be a fabulous adventure!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Just had to do something with our group and the Viking agent I was speaking with has just returned from a Viking ocean cruise.

He told me that one of the things he loved was that the onboard bakery made fresh croissants each morning and that they were served warm out of the oven.

Got that image in your head?

Now we have to wait a YEAR!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> He told me that one of the things he loved was that the onboard bakery made fresh croissants each morning and that they were served warm out of the oven.


Love fresh baked croissants!!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

Yummy!  That's good to know!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

DisneyKevin said:


> Just had to do something with our group and the Viking agent I was speaking with has just returned from a Viking ocean cruise.
> 
> He told me that one of the things he loved was that the onboard bakery made fresh croissants each morning and that they were served warm out of the oven.
> 
> Got that image in your head?
> 
> Now we have to wait a YEAR!!!



You are killing me here...  sigh.


----------



## FastPass

DisneyKevin said:


> Just had to do something with our group and the Viking agent I was speaking with has just returned from a Viking ocean cruise.
> 
> He told me that one of the things he loved was that the onboard bakery made fresh croissants each morning and that they were served warm out of the oven.
> 
> Got that image in your head?
> 
> Now we have to wait a YEAR!!!



Ohhhh myyyyy.


----------



## Capwkidd

How do you decide which level of stateroom to go for? I like the idea of going for the cheapest, which would be V1 at this point, but the next step up DV6 has a couple of extra perks that may or maybe be worthwhile, that being the priority dining and shore excursions.... What do you all think?


----------



## khertz

Capwkidd said:


> How do you decide which level of stateroom to go for? I like the idea of going for the cheapest, which would be V1 at this point, but the next step up DV6 has a couple of extra perks that may or maybe be worthwhile, that being the priority dining and shore excursions.... What do you all think?



We picked the DV6 for just the reasons you listed. It was the cheapest option that included priority reservations for excursions and dining.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> How do you decide which level of stateroom to go for? I like the idea of going for the cheapest, which would be V1 at this point, but the next step up DV6 has a couple of extra perks that may or maybe be worthwhile, that being the priority dining and shore excursions.... What do you all think?



we did the same as @khertz - cheapest room that still guaranteed at least once in the specialty restaurants and and at least some priority for the excursions etc.  Also cheapest level that had a fridge in the room

We were debating going up to the next level as the room is larger but we figured we are relatively small, the room still seemed large enough, and the cost difference to the cheapest of the next level would cover at least one of our plane tickets over so decided against it.  But I can definitely see arguments both ways ... we'll find out in about a year if we made the right decision or not


----------



## DisneyKevin

Capwkidd said:


> How do you decide which level of stateroom to go for? I like the idea of going for the cheapest, which would be V1 at this point, but the next step up DV6 has a couple of extra perks that may or maybe be worthwhile, that being the priority dining and shore excursions.... What do you all think?



V1 and V2 are sold out.

DV6 is EXTREMELY limited

And DV5 is approaching limited status.


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Just had to do something with our group and the Viking agent I was speaking with has just returned from a Viking ocean cruise.
> 
> He told me that one of the things he loved was that the onboard bakery made fresh croissants each morning and that they were served warm out of the oven.
> 
> Got that image in your head?
> 
> Now we have to wait a YEAR!!!


 warm fresh croissants.....hmmm


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> warm fresh croissants.....hmmm



Yeah that sounds pretty good.  Those waffles with strawberry jam in the pictures look good too.


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Robert and Nancy and Michael to our cruise!


Thanks Kevin!   Looking forward to this trip and meeting everyone else who is going.


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

Geez,  just after I posted, I realized it might be good to introduce my wife and I to the group.  We are Bob and Nancy Ryan.  Recently moved to Florida in July of 2016.  I retired from a major electric utility in Va.  Managed to stay retired for a whole two weeks, back to work for Duke.  My wife transferred to Orlando from Tyson's corner Va.  She works for EY as an Executive Assistant.

We live in Groveland, Florida and so far have no regrets for moving south.   So that is a little background on us, as I said earlier, looking forward to getting to know everyone else on this cruise.  

Bob R.


----------



## OKW Lover

Oilheadbob2017 said:


> We are Bob and Nancy Ryan. Recently moved to Florida in July of 2016. I retired from a major electric utility in Va. Managed to stay retired for a whole two weeks, back to work for Duke.


Welcome Bob (and Nancy of course), we have a few things in common.  I moved to FL 3 years ago now after retiring.  Before that I worked for a major electric/gas utility in MA for 39 years.


----------



## Thomas Hamilton

I know many of you are doing a pre-trip in Rome and/or a post-trip in Venice, but I was thinking about doing a pre, pre trip in Paris at the Disneyland Paris resort.  After doing some digging I found an early booking promotion that you can reserve right now that is out of this world. 

You can get 4 nights at the Hotel New York or Newport Bay Club in a standard room for 2 adults plus 5 days of park hoppers for $492/person (including tax).  It's an early booking buy 2 nights get 2 nights free offer.  The Disneyland hotel is more expensive but also available.  You can book online and pay in full or call them and only put 15% down and then have up until early February to pay in full.    

I'm sure our pals at Dreams Unlimited Travel could book this offer for you.  I wanted to pass it along because I found the price so reasonable.  In fact, single pricing is also available and you would shave off about $225.  

Tom


----------



## Cousin Orville

Thomas Hamilton said:


> I know many of you are doing a pre-trip in Rome and/or a post-trip in Venice, but I was thinking about doing a pre, pre trip in Paris at the Disneyland Paris resort.  After doing some digging I found an early booking promotion that you can reserve right now that is out of this world.
> 
> You can get 4 nights at the Hotel New York or Newport Bay Club in a standard room for 2 adults plus 5 days of park hoppers for $492/person (including tax).  It's an early booking buy 2 nights get 2 nights free offer.  The Disneyland hotel is more expensive but also available.  You can book online and pay in full or call them and only put 15% down and then have up until early February to pay in full.
> 
> I'm sure our pals at Dreams Unlimited Travel could book this offer for you.  I wanted to pass it along because I found the price so reasonable.  In fact, single pricing is also available and you would shave off about $225.
> 
> Tom



Great deal!  It should be a good year to go being the 25th anniversary.  Last year they had just finished refurbishing a couple of rides including Peter Pan's Flight which looked amazing.  Big Thunder was under a massive refurb at the time, and I saw on Twitter recently they were starting to put up their 25th Silver decorations.


----------



## JWren1234

Oilheadbob2017 said:


> Geez,  just after I posted, I realized it might be good to introduce my wife and I to the group.  We are Bob and Nancy Ryan.  Recently moved to Florida in July of 2016.  I retired from a major electric utility in Va.  Managed to stay retired for a whole two weeks, back to work for Duke.  My wife transferred to Orlando from Tyson's corner Va.  She works for EY as an Executive Assistant.
> 
> We live in Groveland, Florida and so far have no regrets for moving south.   So that is a little background on us, as I said earlier, looking forward to getting to know everyone else on this cruise.
> 
> Bob R.



Hi Bob!

Looking forward to traveling with you and Nancy again!

Jason


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Doug to our cruise!


----------



## Lesverts

@DisneyKevin 

I will not be joining this cruise, but this got me to look into Viking more. Found this beauty of a cruise. I get to knock out 2 childhood dreams in one 3 week trip. 

http://www.vikingcruisescanada.com/...on/in-the-wake-of-vikings/index.html#noscroll


----------



## Capwkidd

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Doug to our cruise!



Thanks Kevin! Now, if I could just figure out what side of the ship I will be on, I know my stateroom number, so I know what deck.... do they have a floor map of each deck available?


----------



## Capwkidd

Found the answer to my own question....
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...gA&biw=414&bih=660&dpr=3#imgrc=S3UDDcIeMIa74M:


----------



## DisneyKevin

The deck plans for the Viking Sky can be found on the Viking site here:

http://www.vikingcruises.com/oceans/ships/viking-sky.html


----------



## Capwkidd

I would love to see the statue of David and the da Vinci last supper on this trip as well anyone know how to do that?  I know one is in Florence and the other one is in the Milan...


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> I would love to see the statue of David and the da Vinci last supper on this trip as well anyone know how to do that?  I know one is in Florence and the other one is in the Milan...


Those two cities are quite a bit north of the cruise departure point.  We've been to Florence and its a beautiful city.  Haven't been to Milan but understand its also very nice.  

You could consider flying into Milan (the furtherest north) before the cruise, stay a couple of days, then take the train to Florence for another couple of days.  After that take the train to Rome, or the port area, to catch the ship.  Just keep in mind that you'll need to wrangle your luggage during this part.


----------



## christannj

DisneyKevin said:


> The deck plans for the Viking Sky can be found on the Viking site here:
> 
> http://www.vikingcruises.com/oceans/ships/viking-sky.html



Alright I've found our cabin.....my goal is to end up having Viking put a plaque on the door recognizing that I have stayed there


----------



## Capwkidd

I wonder if Dreams could setup a private AVD for us before the cruise... Hitting Milan and Florence... What do you all think?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Capwkidd said:


> I wonder if Dreams could setup a private AVD for us before the cruise... Hitting Milan and Florence... What do you all think?



Dreams Unlimited Travel (well...me) will not be setting top pre-tours.

Milan and Florence would be on your own.

Milan is 200 miles from Florence and Florence is 170 miles from the cruise port.

Viking offers a 3 night Tuscan pre-stay. The cost is $1399 per person based on double occupancy. It does not visit Milan.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Capwkidd said:


> I wonder if Dreams could setup a private AVD for us before the cruise... Hitting Milan and Florence... What do you all think?



I think you might have enjoyed a land-based ABD trip more than this cruise, doing one of the itineraries that includes Florence and then adding some Milan days on your own at the end or beginning. 

I'm hoping you have realistic expectations for this trip-  it's a cruise that's being booked through Dreams, not an event that Dreams is hosting.


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> Those two cities are quite a bit north of the cruise departure point.  We've been to Florence and its a beautiful city.  Haven't been to Milan but understand its also very nice.
> 
> You could consider flying into Milan (the furtherest north) before the cruise, stay a couple of days, then take the train to Florence for another couple of days.  After that take the train to Rome, or the port area, to catch the ship.  Just keep in mind that you'll need to wrangle your luggage during this part.



I agree with this.

Milan is a bit far from Rome to be worthwhile IMO. Milan was great for shopping and eating, but I enjoyed Rome and Florence etc more.


----------



## mattincanberra

Capwkidd said:


> I would love to see the statue of David and the da Vinci last supper on this trip as well anyone know how to do that?  I know one is in Florence and the other one is in the Milan...



I actually think that is achievable and actually reasonably simple.  You are just adding in an extra bit of travel time - and you will need to be prepared to wrangle luggage - but probably no worse than any other pre trip scenario (although I find that provides inspiration not to overpack)

I think I said earlier I was thinking of flying in and out of MXP (Milan).  While it isn't anywhere the boat is going it has the benefit of being an easy (direct) fast train to/from Rome, Venice and Florence - actually Milan is probably the easiest Italian city to get to from most of the rest of Europe.  

You can have a look at train timetables and fares here http://www.trenitalia.com/tcom-en? Or check out http://seat61.com/international-trains/trains-from-Milan.htm#Milan-Italy for everything you could ever possibly ever want to know about catching a train in Italy (or anywhere else in the world in fact - it will even provide advice on getting to Europe by train from Asia - my advice, fly). 

It's about a 3 hour trip from Milan to Rome, or from Florence it's a 1½  hour journey to Rome.  It's 2½ hours from Venice to Milan.

Milan is a really well serviced hub airport with a good number of carriers flying in direct from the US/Europe/Asia.

From my side of the world I will fly Qantas/Emirates from here to Milan (interestingly the Dubai-Milan flight continues to New York for people looking for another option from NY), I'm thinking of spending a couple of days by the lake in Como, then catching the train down to Florence, then the train to Rome.

Then from Venice I will catch the train back to Milan for a couple of nights before flying home.

It's still a year away and that is all subject to change, but will try for a nice frequent flyer seat/suite so will probably book flights in the next month.

In most circumstances if paying cash I usually find that buying a return flight to a single destination is significantly cheaper than a open jaw (ie home-Rome; Venice-home) flight but YMMV and the pricing model for flights is just designed to be confusing anyway.

Just on the seeing of the last supper, I think Kevin and/or John mentioned in the Dreams podcast the other day that you need to book in advance - when we did it we worked with the hotel (the very very nice Park Hyatt) to arrange tickets. 

I just went and found the emails - we asked the hotel concierge in February for tickets and they were 100% booked out for the days we were in Milan in May (In addition Museums in Milan were closed every Monday).  We were only able to see it by booking into a city tour (which was a little bit weird but that's another story) which the hotel arranged for us.

If this is something you want to do (and I think it is a must if you are in Milan) my advice would be to book a hotel in Milan early and get the hotel concierge to do the work for you.

Matt


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

JWren1234 said:


> Hi Bob!
> 
> Looking forward to traveling with you and Nancy again!
> 
> Jason


Jason,  This is great!   Looking forward to exploring with some friends!

Bob


----------



## Enorto1

This year March 24-31 cruise to the Caribbean out of Miami. Next year Italy cruise! I could get used to this upward trajectory in cruise itineraries!


----------



## OKW Lover

Enorto1 said:


> I could get used to this upward trajectory in cruise itineraries!


Some of us find that trajectory just keeps increasing.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Enorto1 said:


> This year March 24-31 cruise to the Caribbean out of Miami. Next year Italy cruise! I could get used to this upward trajectory in cruise itineraries!





OKW Lover said:


> Some of us find that trajectory just keeps increasing.



I have nothing to do with this.....


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Candyce and Annette to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

Welcome Candyce and Annette!!!


----------



## Capwkidd

DisneyKevin said:


> I have nothing to do with this.....


Kevin the enabler


----------



## Capwkidd

Is anyone that is going to Italy going on the Alaskan cruise? I am.... I was also on the Podcast cruise and at the megameet... and at Diagon  Ally... Where are of you guys involved in those events as well?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Is anyone that is going to Italy going on the Alaskan cruise? I am.... I was also on the Podcast cruise and at the megameet... and at Diagon  Ally... Where are of you guys involved in those events as well?



I was at the Megameet ... I am sure others in this thread were only more things than I though


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Craig and Ryno to our cruise!

(Yes....that Craig and Ryno )


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Candyce and Annette to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Craig and Ryno to our cruise!
> 
> (Yes....that Craig and Ryno )



 to you all!

Hopefully we can do some sort of DISpop Italia style


----------



## DDuck4Life

DisneyKevin said:


> I have nothing to do with this.....



I'm pretty sure the most expensive vacations we have taken were all booked by Kevin. 



Capwkidd said:


> Is anyone that is going to Italy going on the Alaskan cruise? I am.... I was also on the Podcast cruise and at the megameet... and at Diagon  Ally... Where are of you guys involved in those events as well?



DW and I were also at the Megameet


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Craig and Ryno to our cruise!
> 
> (Yes....that Craig and Ryno )


Woo Hoo!


----------



## FastPass

Welcome all!


----------



## khertz

DDuck4Life said:


> I'm pretty sure the most expensive vacations we have taken were all booked by Kevin.



If by "pretty sure" you mean "absolutely positive"!!


----------



## christannj

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Craig and Ryno to our cruise!
> 
> (Yes....that Craig and Ryno )



Welcome to the latest cruisers 

 They are leaving their significant others at home?  Who will be holding down the fort if most of the team are partying with us around Italy? 

Chris


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> Welcome to the latest cruisers
> 
> They are leaving their significant others at home?  Who will be holding down the fort if most of the team are partying with us around Italy?
> 
> Chris



I was wondering the same thing!! Lol


----------



## DisneyKevin

christannj said:


> Welcome to the latest cruisers
> 
> They are leaving their significant others at home?  Who will be holding down the fort if most of the team are partying with us around Italy?
> 
> Chris





khertz said:


> I was wondering the same thing!! Lol



Don't know....(and don't care)....I'll be in Italy.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Thomas and Cynthia to our cruise!


----------



## FastPass

Welcome Thomas and Cynthia!!!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

christannj said:


> Welcome to the latest cruisers
> 
> They are leaving their significant others at home?  Who will be holding down the fort if most of the team are partying with us around Italy?
> 
> Chris



Hey somebody has to do the Daily Fix while they are off in Italy


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Craig and Ryno to our cruise!
> 
> (Yes....that Craig and Ryno )



Yea!  Although, Craig needs a hair cut before he goes!  (The Patreon release yesterday 3/28 for reference)


----------



## WDWGeek1971

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Craig and Ryno to our cruise!
> 
> (Yes....that Craig and Ryno )



Wow!  This is getting quite popular--even among the youngsters! ;-)


----------



## MaryKatesMom

WDWGeek1971 said:


> Wow!  This is getting quite popular--even among the youngsters! ;-)



Has anyone mentioned to them the average age of Viking Cruisers is around 70?!  They don't allow scooters or wheelchairs on board, there would be too many to handle.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> Thanks for asking.  It was just idle speculation considering how big a group we are.
> 
> I know a few of you are going to the 20th anniversary party.  I am, is anyone else?



just had a bit of an update and due to some negotiating with my wife I am now doing a quick solo trip and will be down for the party!  Would be great to say "hi" to you and any others from the cruise to put some faces to screen names


----------



## stenogoddess

The Dis parties are always fantastic!


----------



## DisneyKevin

please help me welcome Tom and Rose to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Category DV6 is now sold out.

This means V1, V2 and DV6 are gone.

DV5 is now limited.


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Tom and Rose!!!!!!!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> please help me welcome Tom and Rose to our cruise!



Welcome!!


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> please help me welcome Tom and Rose to our cruise!


Woo Hoo!!


----------



## stenogoddess

OKW Lover said:


> Woo Hoo!!


I got in ahead of Jeff. Totally taking the rest of the day off


----------



## christannj

Welcome Tom and Rose... By my calculations that makes us 80 and 8.6% of the ship

Chris


----------



## FastPass

Tom & Rose!!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please welcome Bobbi and Gene to our cruise!


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome Bobbi and Gene!!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Let's see if we can get 100 guests.


----------



## OKW Lover

Wow - we will have a very nice group on board.  Welcome Bobbi & Gene!


----------



## disneytized13

DisneyKevin said:


> Please welcome Bobbi and Gene to our cruise!


Thanks Kevin.  Gene and I are very excited for our first "dis" adventure.


----------



## OKW Lover

disneytized13 said:


> Thanks Kevin.  Gene and I are very excited for our first "dis" adventure.


Caution: these DIS adventures are addicting.  It likely won't be your last one.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Let's see if we can get 100 guests.



I'm trying....


----------



## stenogoddess

disneytized13 said:


> Thanks Kevin.  Gene and I are very excited for our first "dis" adventure.





OKW Lover said:


> Caution: these DIS adventures are addicting.  It likely won't be your last one.



I recommend starting a Travel with Kevin and John fund and just go ahead and add it to your budget.  That way you're always ready to go!


----------



## DisneyKevin

stenogoddess said:


> I recommend starting a Travel with Kevin and John fund and just go ahead and add it to your budget.  That way you're always ready to go!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Carin and Darryl to our cruise!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Carin and Darryl to our cruise!



Can't wait,  this is my dream itinerary.   17 years ago we sailed on the at-the-time  brand new but since defunct Renaissance "R2". It was our perfect cruise line,  700 pax, nonsmoking, no casino, no kids. Amazing ship (I think Oceania owns one or two of their ships now). They went under after 911.  When we heard of Viking Ocean,  it sounded just the same, right up our alley.


----------



## Cousin Orville

stenogoddess said:


> I recommend starting a Travel with Kevin and John fund and just go ahead and add it to your budget.  That way you're always ready to go!



Isn't this the truth!



Cackyschmackers said:


> It's me! Wheee! Can't wait,  this is my dream itinerary!   17 years ago we sailed on the  brand new but since defunct Renaissance "R5". It was our perfect cruise line,  700 pax, nonsmoking,  no kids. Amazing ship (I think Oceania owns one or two of their ships now). They went under after 911.  When we heard of Viking Ocean,  it sounded just the same, right up our alley.



17 yrs ago was the last time we cruised w/o kids.  We're definitely looking forward this.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Carin and Darryl to our cruise!


Wow, yet more people.  This is going to be a great cruise!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

So, I'm stuck on what we should do about air.   I'm pretty sure we want to arrive a day early to have more time in Rome. So if we do so, I think it means we can't do the Viking air.  Not really sure if we wanted to anyhow since I can't imagine not making my own travel arrangements esp air.  If anyone has any advice for me on flying from PHL I would appreciate it.   I've never made open jaw air plans before.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> So, I'm stuck on what we should do about air.   I'm pretty sure we want to arrive a day early to have more time in Rome. So if we do so, I think it means we can't do the Viking air.  Not really sure if we wanted to anyhow since I can't imagine not making my own travel arrangements esp air.  If anyone has any advice for me on flying from PHL I would appreciate it.   I've never made open jaw air plans before.



That is our plan too - we are thinking of flying overnight Thursday to arrive in Rome early Friday morning - then having Friday in Rome, possibly doing the early/pre-regular opening tour at Vatican and then going to the ship.

I like having more control over what flights we'd be on and looking I was see Flights not too much more $ from the Viking rate


----------



## Cousin Orville

Cackyschmackers said:


> So, I'm stuck on what we should do about air.   I'm pretty sure we want to arrive a day early to have more time in Rome. So if we do so, I think it means we can't do the Viking air.  Not really sure if we wanted to anyhow since I can't imagine not making my own travel arrangements esp air.  If anyone has any advice for me on flying from PHL I would appreciate it.   I've never made open jaw air plans before.



I can't specifically comment on flying out of PHL, but I wouldn't stress the open jaw flight.  That's usually cheaper than purchasing 2 one way flights.

We'll fly in early (not sure how much) and likely spend some time in Florence and take the train or a car to the port.


----------



## OKW Lover

We haven't made any plans yet (too many other trips before this one) but we will certainly arrive a few days early.  Wouldn't chance trying to arrive the day of departure.  Too many things can go wrong when traveling and we wouldn't want to miss the boat.  

Give a listen to the podcast where the team (John & Kevin) was relating their experience flying to Venice to catch the Greek Isles cruise.


----------



## skunkvette

Cackyschmackers said:


> So, I'm stuck on what we should do about air.   I'm pretty sure we want to arrive a day early to have more time in Rome. So if we do so, I think it means we can't do the Viking air.  Not really sure if we wanted to anyhow since I can't imagine not making my own travel arrangements esp air.  If anyone has any advice for me on flying from PHL I would appreciate it.   I've never made open jaw air plans before.



We have done various open jaw flights out of PHL to Europe, it can be easy, or challenging.

Good thing is that PHL- FCO (Rome) - VCE - PHL is relatively easy if you fly American Airlines.

Our last trip was through Milan and that was a pain as there were no direct flights and there were issues with the trip out and the connection.

American Airline flies non stop direct flights to Rome from Philadelphia , we usually fly the 6 PM out and there is a noon, non stop direct return from Venice. 

Last time we were in Venice, we took that return flight and it worked out great. I don't know how convenient that flight time would be if you were leaving directly from the ship.

Too early to check our dates, but keep an eye on them starting soon if you are interested.

Just booked our post nights in Venice, waiting on pre-nights in Rome , but definitely booking at least one night.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

skunkvette said:


> We have done various open jaw flights out of PHL to Europe, it can be easy, or challenging.
> 
> Good thing is that PHL- FCO (Rome) - VCE - PHL is relatively easy if you fly American Airlines.
> 
> Our last trip was through Milan and that was a pain as there were no direct flights and there were issues with the trip out and the connection.
> 
> American Airline flies non stop direct flights to Rome from Philadelphia , we usually fly the 6 PM out and there is a noon, non stop direct return from Venice.
> 
> Last time we were in Venice, we took that return flight and it worked out great. I don't know how convenient that flight time would be if you were leaving directly from the ship.
> 
> Too early to check our dates, but keep an eye on them starting soon if you are interested.
> 
> Just booked our post nights in Venice, waiting on pre-nights in Rome , but definitely booking at least one night.



Thank you so much; this is very helpful!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

You have probably heard us discuss our favorite hotel in Venice. It's the Hotel Luna Baglioni.

It's a very nice hotel in what we consider to be the best location in Venice. It is steps from St Mark's Square.

http://www.baglionihotels.com/category/luna-hotel-baglioni-venice/

I have been stalking their site waiting for our post cruise dates to be posted and now they are.

Keep in mind that we disembark on 3/31/18 and that it's Easter weekend. The hotel rates reflect this. It is by no means inexpensive.

I would compare it to booking the Contemporary or Grand Floridian for Easter weekend. Location is a huge part of the value of this hotel.

The rates are on the site and there are options as to whats included.

The hotel has a liberal cancellation policy of 7 days prior to arrival without penalty. You can pre-pay and save a bit, but this carries cancellation penalties.

If you sign up for their loyalty program, you can get a 10% discount and a room upgrade.

You can also choose to book with breakfast included. This is a buffet breakfast.

I have no idea why, but breakfast at any of the hotels we have stayed at in Venice is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. We booked a room that includes the breakfast and wifi.

Again...I realize that this hotel is expensive, and you'd be able to find less pricey accommodations, but the location is unbeatable.

The world famous Harry's Bar is in the same building as this hotel. this is where Bogart and Hemingway hung out. It's where the Bellini was invented.

I know we have folks traveling that enjoy meeting for an evening cocktail. Keep in mind that Harry's is the size of a walk in closet and you will have to decide between drinks and your children's education.

That's all for now.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> I know we have folks traveling that enjoy meeting for an evening cocktail. Keep in mind that Harry's is the size of a walk in closet and you will have to decide between drinks and your children's education.



Huh! lol.  More expensive than the cafes on St Mark's Sq?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Huh! lol.  More expensive than the cafes on St Mark's Sq?



Yes.


----------



## khertz

WOW those rooms are pretty steep!! But it is soooo tempting considering the location. We loved it in 2014.


----------



## christannj

Pete mentioned on the trip report back in 2014 that he stayed at the Westin on the Grand Canal after we all left.  The rates are much less than the Luna Baglioni and I am trying to figure out where this is the located in relation to our hotel experience and the distance to St. Marks.  You really can't beat the location that's for sure.  We will most likely stay 2 days after the cruise in Venice and will probably only go one day early to Rome to minimize the days off. 

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

The Westin Europa Regina is two bridges (3-4 blocks) from St Marks.

I haven't stayed there since 2006, so this info is from 11 year old memory.

It was very nice.


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> Pete mentioned on the trip report back in 2014 that he stayed at the Westin on the Grand Canal after we all left.  The rates are much less than the Luna Baglioni and I am trying to figure out where this is the located in relation to our hotel experience and the distance to St. Marks.  You really can't beat the location that's for sure.  We will most likely stay 2 days after the cruise in Venice and will probably only go one day early to Rome to minimize the days off.
> 
> Chris



We will check that one out! I remember Dustin mentioned they passed it on one of their nighttime photo walks and it wasn't too far.


----------



## DisneyKevin

khertz said:


> We will check that one out! I remember Dustin mentioned they passed it on one of their nighttime photo walks and it wasn't too far.



See the post just above yours.


----------



## christannj

Well I looked on the map of Venice and the Westin is probably 3-4 blocks from the Luna Baglioni and St Marks square as Kevin remembered.  Being the crazy woman that I am, I went ahead and booked the Luna for 2 nights. You can't beat that location, although we may regret this if there are a a lot of bells ringing for Easter.  I added the breakfast option also.  What was weird about the site was that the deluxe rooms which were less expensive than the superior rooms ended up being more than the superior with breakfast added.  Don't know if this is a computer glitch but I have the confirmation to prove that I got the rate.  Even though Chuck and I will have no money in retirement we can think fondly back on our trips with Kevin and John.

Chris


----------



## OKW Lover

christannj said:


> I went ahead and booked the Luna for 2 nights.


I hope you joined the Baglioni frequent stayer club.  It gets you a 10% discount on the room.


----------



## Malia78

christannj said:


> booked the Luna for 2 nights.


Did the same--difference of 21 euros from my original Westin reservation

--Karilynn


----------



## christannj

I should have read Kevin's post more carefully.  Just registered Chuck for the rewards program and then canceled the original reservation after booking a new one....saved almost 200 euro so this is definitely the way to go.  Thanks Kevin and Jeff.  This makes the Luna more reasonable.

Chris


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> I should have read Kevin's post more carefully.  Just registered Chuck for the rewards program and then canceled the original reservation after booking a new one....saved almost 200 euro so this is definitely the way to go.  Thanks Kevin and Jeff.  This makes the Luna more reasonable.
> 
> Chris




Nice!!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

We are booked at the Luna for 2 nights! LOVED this hotel the last time we stayed there and wasn't taking any chances on no availability by waiting.  I actually thought the rate was pretty good (relatively speaking of course), was expecting it to be more.  Great tip about signing up for their loyalty program, saved some money and got some extra benefits too!!  Now to figure out pre cruise.


----------



## christannj

I see a pattern here....I think that we should just move our group from the ship to the Luna and keep the party going

Chris


----------



## OKW Lover

christannj said:


> I think that we should just move our group from the ship to the Luna and keep the party going


Works for me! 

So...where is everybody thinking about for pre-nights?


----------



## christannj

Chuck and I will most likely fly on Thursday for one day pre cruise so we will aim for Rome.  The idea of Florence was appealing but since we can only do one day this seemed pointless with the logistics of getting to the cruise terminal.  Have no idea what hotel so will welcome any suggestions and or company.

Chris


----------



## stenogoddess

Here's my question, which to be fair I'm pretty sure Kevin covered, but my brain is hiding that file from me

If we fly in a day early will Viking still provide transfer to the ship or we are on our own for that??


----------



## TheMaxRebo

stenogoddess said:


> Here's my question, which to be fair I'm pretty sure Kevin covered, but my brain is hiding that file from me
> 
> If we fly in a day early will Viking still provide transfer to the ship or we are on our own for that??



I was able to located Kevin's response to this:



DisneyKevin said:


> Viking transfers are from the airport to the ship.
> 
> Viking will not pick you up at a location in Rome unless you have the Viking add on.



We are still planning to get in a day early (thinking of flying overnight Thursday) to at least have a bit of time in Rome and then transfer on our own (or organized ourselves with others) to the ship


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Since Viking's air program/transfers only apply if we either go straight from the airport to the port or if we book their precruise hotel package add ons, we decided against it.  I understand FCO is an hour away from Civitavecchia; anyone have advice on transfers they've used?  I've heard some use the rail system?


----------



## Malia78

If we get ourselves back to the airport after a couple pre-stay Rome nights, do Viking airport to port transfers still apply?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Viking Transfer School  is in session.......

Viking airport transfers are only offered in conjunction with a scheduled flight and will take you from the airport to the  cruise dock (and the reverse). They are $60 per person per leg.

Viking will not schedule transfers from (or to) the airport  for any day other than cruise embarkation and disembarkation.

If you book Viking air, transfers are included as long as you arrive and depart on the cruise schedule. If you deviate from that, transfers are not included

If you book a Viking pre-stay, transfers are included from the Viking hotel to the cruise dock (and the reverse).

Bottom line...Viking transfers are good from the airport to the dock on arrival day and from the port to the airport on departure days.

Anything other than that, transfers are on your own.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Cackyschmackers said:


> Since Viking's air program/transfers only apply if we either go straight from the airport to the port or if we book their precruise hotel package add ons, we decided against it.  I understand FCO is an hour away from Civitavecchia; anyone have advice on transfers they've used?  I've heard some use the rail system?



I've used RomeInLimo.com a couple of times going back and forth from Civitavecchia to Rome on private tours.  I believe they do airport transfers as well.


I booked 2 post nights at the Luna.  Ready for Bellini-night.  

@DisneyKevin - "I know a guy" who sells nice LV's around the corner from the Luna.  Only problem is when the cops come you may have to run after him to complete the purchase.


----------



## DisneyKevin

When we took the Greece cruise, it ended in Venice and we had to get to Stressa on the same day.

I hired a van to take the five of us on the 2.5 hour trip.

I think it was 300 euros for all of us.

I just Googled "car from Venice to Milan" as Stress wasn't not an option on his site.

Once we were in contact, I asked about going to Stress and he was quite accommodating.

Depending on where we decide to go pre-cruise, I will probably do the same thing.


----------



## apurplebrat

christannj said:


> Chuck and I will most likely fly on Thursday for one day pre cruise so we will aim for Rome.  The idea of Florence was appealing but since we can only do one day this seemed pointless with the logistics of getting to the cruise terminal.  Have no idea what hotel so will welcome any suggestions and or company.
> 
> Chris



This is what we are thinking too!


----------



## SleepingRebecca

I would love to do this cruise but as a solo traveler paying the same rate for two is a little hard to swallow but maybe a couple of days will make it easier


----------



## DisneyKevin

SleepingRebecca said:


> I would love to do this cruise but as a solo traveler paying the same rate for two is a little hard to swallow but maybe a couple of days will make it easier



Unfortunately, this is fairly standard in the cruise industry.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> Unfortunately, this is fairly standard in the cruise industry.


How well I know.


----------



## SleepingRebecca

SorcererHeidi said:


> How well I know.


Maybe we will find people to go with us!


----------



## JWren1234

Just booked post-nights at Luna Baglioni!  The thought of staying there, and having the awesome breakfast buffet on Easter, has me very excited.  

I see the Baglioni chain also has a hotel in Rome, on the Via Veneto, considering a pre-night there.

Jason


----------



## OKW Lover

JWren1234 said:


> I see they also have a hotel in Rome, on the Via Veneto,


It appears to be just up the street from the Bernini Bristol that we stayed at during our Viva Italia ABD.


----------



## JWren1234

OKW Lover said:


> It appears to be just up the street from the Bernini Bristol that we stayed at during our Viva Italia ABD.



The prices seem to be pretty good too!  I figure I can stay there and hire my own transportation to the port, and it would be a much more affordable option than the Viking pre-night offer.

Jason


----------



## stenogoddess

JWren1234 said:


> Just booked post-nights at Luna Baglioni!  The thought of staying there, and having the awesome breakfast buffet on Easter, has me very excited.
> 
> I see the Baglioni chain also has a hotel in Rome, on the Via Veneto, considering a pre-night there.
> 
> Jason


They're breakfast buffet was really good, wasn't it?!?!


----------



## khertz

I think our top contenders are the Bernini Bristol in Rome and the Westin Europa & Regina in Venice. I'm just anxious now for the airlines to release more dates so we can have an idea of when we will be arriving & departing so we can get some stuff booked!!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

JWren1234 said:


> Just booked post-nights at Luna Baglioni!  The thought of staying there, and having the awesome breakfast buffet on Easter, has me very excited.
> 
> I see the Baglioni chain also has a hotel in Rome, on the Via Veneto, considering a pre-night there.
> 
> Jason



It was an awesome breakfast buffet!! Way better than that dinner in the prison on top of the hill Jason


----------



## khertz

JWren1234 said:


> Just booked post-nights at Luna Baglioni!  The thought of staying there, and having the awesome breakfast buffet on Easter, has me very excited.
> 
> I see the Baglioni chain also has a hotel in Rome, on the Via Veneto, considering a pre-night there.
> 
> Jason



I just checked out the one in Rome and it does look really nice and not a bad price! Unless I'm just not seeing it because I'm looking on my phone, it doesn't look like you can include breakfast there though, which stinks.

ETA: Nevermind, I found the rates with it included. I guess I should be doing it on a computer instead of my phone lol


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Just like Kevin suggested for the Luna, the Bernini has a loyalty program that gets you discounts when you sign up for free.  The rate is really good so I think we will do 2 nights.


----------



## JWren1234

stenogoddess said:


> They're breakfast buffet was really good, wasn't it?!?!


All these years later, I still remember the pastries!  



DSNYDREAMER said:


> It was an awesome breakfast buffet!! Way better than that dinner in the prison on top of the hill Jason


Yes it was! 



DSNYDREAMER said:


> Just like Kevin suggested for the Luna, the Bernini has a loyalty program that gets you discounts when you sign up for free.  The rate is really good so I think we will do 2 nights.



I'm deciding between 1 or 2 nights, I'm surprised by how good the rates are!


----------



## mattincanberra

DSNYDREAMER said:


> It was an awesome breakfast buffet!! Way better than that dinner in the prison on top of the hill Jason



Anyone for dessert? Ah the memories come rushing back...


----------



## OKW Lover

khertz said:


> I'm just anxious now for the airlines to release more dates so we can have an idea of when we will be arriving & departing so we can get some stuff booked!!



Our experience flying to Italy (only 2 trips) is that we will be on a red-eye going over there which should get us into FCO about 9 am and at the hotel about 11, allowing for bag claim, customs, travel time.  The flight home from VCE should leave around 10 or 11 am.  I'd expect your flights from MSY/BTR/LFT would run similarly.


----------



## khertz

That's what I was pretty much thinking, but more for the return flight from Venice, it's about which day would be cheaper to fly home to determine how many post nights we will book.


----------



## christannj

Has anyone had experience with the hotel that ABD uses, the Gran Melia?....the location supposedly is close to the Vatican and since we would only have one day I thought maybe that would be an interesting location to wander around from.  

Chris


----------



## OKW Lover

No experience with that one Chris.  I guess it depends on where you want to wander.  Val & I did wander around the Borghese Gardens one of the pre-days and that was nice.  

I'm thinking we need to get to the Trevi Fountain this trip.  It was pretty much buried behind scaffolding the last time we saw it.


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> I'm thinking we need to get to the Trevi Fountain this trip.  It was pretty much buried behind scaffolding the last time we saw it.



I kept thinking we did so much in Rome that we didn't need a lot of pre time but then I started thinking of all the stuff we didn't do or wanted to do more of! Lol Trevi fountain is high on my list. And I think we are going to add on a tour of the Vatican to get more time in the Sistine chapel, and maybe another tour of the colosseum since I felt like our time in there was too quick!


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

Since our Viva Italia ABD, we've dreamt of getting back to Orvieto. Think I found a tour that will get us there from Rome!


----------



## skunkvette

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Since our Viva Italia ABD, we've dreamt of getting back to Orvieto. Think I found a tour that will get us there from Rome!



That day is Orvietto was one of the most memorable times in Italy that we have ever experienced.


----------



## khertz

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Since our Viva Italia ABD, we've dreamt of getting back to Orvieto. Think I found a tour that will get us there from Rome!



Which company?? Although I probably don't really want to know since that will require adding more time to our prestay...we may end up there for a month at this rate! Lol we loved Orvieto too and it wasn't enough time there! There were a lot of places we had wanted to visit but by the time we got back to them, they were closed for their afternoon nap!! Lol


----------



## OKW Lover

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Since our Viva Italia ABD, we've dreamt of getting back to Orvieto. Think I found a tour that will get us there from Rome!


Coincidently, I looked at the route from Rome to Orvieto on Google.  Apparently it's only about a 1.5 hour, two stop (no change) train ride.

Who needs more ceramics?  Ceramiche Giacomini Orvieto!!!!


----------



## christannj

Since this group has not been there since 2014 the Ceramiche Giacomini has probable fallen on hard times I like the Trevi fountain idea, Jeff, the scaffolding just didn't cut it.

Chris


----------



## slapwhitey

mattincanberra said:


> Anyone for dessert? Ah the memories come rushing back...


Hey, the dessert wasn't so bad. So what if I was the only one that ate it.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

OKW Lover said:


> Coincidently, I looked at the route from Rome to Orvieto on Google.  Apparently it's only about a 1.5 hour, two stop (no change) train ride.
> 
> Who needs more ceramics?  Ceramiche Giacomini Orvieto!!!!



OOOHHH, that sounds even more interesting.  I really just need to get there and back.  But, I am on strict orders, no more million dollar pottery!! The pieces I bought were pricey but I felt worth it.  Until it was delivered and I had to pay duty and taxes on it.  That oil and vinegar display quickly became the most expensive piece in my house.


----------



## OKW Lover

DSNYDREAMER said:


> Until it was delivered and I had to pay duty and taxes on it.


Hmmm.  I wonder if this is a Canadian thing?  I don't recall having to pay duty and taxes on our stuff.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

OKW Lover said:


> Hmmm.  I wonder if this is a Canadian thing?  I don't recall having to pay duty and taxes on our stuff.


Yes, it is!


----------



## christannj

On second thought maybe we will just go back to the Bernini Bristol.... It appears to be close to the Trevi fountain and Spanish steps for example.  After spending the day with Christina walking around I didn't remember this but Google maps is claiming a 9 minute walk.  It would be good to be at a familiar hotel for that fast of a trip.... Besides the pizza restaurant across the street and the restaurant around the corner were very good.  This trip will be interesting from the standpoint that Chuck and I have been spoiled with ABD and having all of our travel to and from the airport coordinated.  That part is what is scaring me the most...But I am sure that there will be opportunities to get advice from other travelers.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I was doing the same research as Jeff it seems. 

There seems to be two trains, one reserved and one open seating. From what I'm reading, the one with reserved seats often sells out. The one with open seating originates in Rome and you can buy your tickets just before boarding. If you choose this option, it's suggested you get there a bit early, which will insure your choice of seats.

We have found that the Rome airport (FCO) is like any other airport. There will be taxis available.

And for those of you that like to plan ahead (like I don't know who you are ), here is a website where you can reserve transportation:

https://www.viator.com/Rome-tours/Airport-and-Ground-Transfers/d511-g15-c52?pref=01

We are still unsure of our pre-cruise plans, but visiting Orvieto is an attractive option.


----------



## Cousin Orville

@christannj - no worries. It'll be fine.  

I booked 2 nights in Florence, but I think Kate and I need to pow-wow as Google Maps says it's a 3 hr drive from Florence to Civita....  1.5-2hrs from Lake Como to Stressa was ok.  3 hrs is lot.


----------



## christannj

Come to Rome, Kevin, and we can start the party early


----------



## Cousin Orville

Chris, it's always more fun with friends, isn't it?!  We'll see.  Florence has been calling me for years.  We went back in 2003 and stayed at a bargain basement 1* hotel and loved every minute of it.  Started my love affair with wine there.  Italy is the best.


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> On second thought maybe we will just go back to the Bernini Bristol.... It appears to be close to the Trevi fountain and Spanish steps for example.  After spending the day with Christina walking around I didn't remember this but Google maps is claiming a 9 minute walk.  It would be good to be at a familiar hotel for that fast of a trip.... Besides the pizza restaurant across the street and the restaurant around the corner were very good.  This trip will be interesting from the standpoint that Chuck and I have been spoiled with ABD and having all of our travel to and from the airport coordinated.  That part is what is scaring me the most...But I am sure that there will be opportunities to get advice from other travelers.



Dustin & walked to the Trevi fountain and the Spanish steps on our first day from the Bernini Bristol and it was a quick & easy walk! That's why it's kind of high on my list. It's familiar, in an area I feel familiar with, and adding on a transfer from the airport to the hotel wasn't very expensive!


----------



## OKW Lover

We enjoyed our stay at the Bernini Bristol during that ABD.  The Baglioni isn't that far away though.  Might come down to price.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Just researching pricing.  The Bristol seems a bit high.  To compare, St Regis rooms go for the same price.  Baglioni rooms look like they run ~20% less.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The Baglioni and the Bristol are blocks apart.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> The Baglioni and the Bristol are blocks apart.



did you mean they are close (just a few blocks) or that it's a long hike between the two?

what's the better location in your opinion?


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Just researching pricing.  The Bristol seems a bit high.  To compare, St Regis rooms go for the same price.  Baglioni rooms look like they run ~20% less.



I'm getting prices for the St. Regis even with a starwood member discount that's 400 EUR more than the price I got at the Bernini Bristol


----------



## DisneyKevin

i am not sure where on the Via Veneto the Luna Baglioni is located, but the street is not that long.

One end of the Via Veneto is the entrance to the Borghese Gardens (top of the hill) and the other end is Bernini Bristol.

The first hotel we ever stayed at in Rome is the Excelsior. It's closer to the top of the hill.

That area is mostly, restaurants, bars and night life. There was no place to buy a Diet Coke or a bottle of water.

The Bristol is on a square and there is a drug store, convenience store (they sell arancini / rice balls to go...not that I know first hand or anything <cough cough>) restaurants and some other convenient stuff.

Coming out of the Bristol and turning left will take you to the Trevi Fountain and the Pantheon ( one of the coolest buildings in a city of cool buildings).

The two are not that far apart, but if you are walking to these things....going home is uphill. that might not bother some.

Rome has a great Hop / Hop off bus tour. You pay one price and you can get on and off any of the busses that are EVERYWHERE. The busses do the "monument loop". We did it and stayed on the entire loop. It was a great way to see a lot in s short time. I want to say it was 20 euros per person. It's been a while.

There is a Hop on/Hop off stop in front of the Bernini Bristol.

I love the location of the Bernini Bristol...so thats my opinion.


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> I'm getting prices for the St. Regis even with a starwood member discount that's 400 EUR more than the price I got at the Bernini Bristol



That probably means I'm doing something wrong.  


I'm seeing ~475 Euros for both (nonrefundable, no breakfast but those look similar too) for a similar size room for March 22-24.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> That probably means I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> I'm seeing ~475 Euros for both (nonrefundable, no breakfast but those look similar too) for a similar size room for March 22-24.
> 
> View attachment 231318 View attachment 231319



I think that's the total for 2 nights, not cost per night! And includes breakfast.

Of course I could be doing it wrong too lol. It comes up as the total when I click "book now"

ETA: Yep that is the total! I just switched it to search for one night and it 270 EUR


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> That probably means I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> 
> I'm seeing ~475 Euros for both (nonrefundable, no breakfast but those look similar too) for a similar size room for March 22-24.
> 
> View attachment 231318 View attachment 231319



is one the per-night rate and one for the two nights?  Because I was seeing about that for the Baglioni but seeing lower for the Bernini (I think we are just going to be doing one night)


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> I think that's the total for 2 nights, not cost per night! And includes breakfast.
> 
> Of course I could be doing it wrong too lol. It comes up as the total when I click "book now"
> 
> ETA: Yep that is the total! I just switched it to search for one night and it 270 EUR




Ahh!!  You're right!  I thought that sounded crazy.
I blame multi tasking...


----------



## apurplebrat

DisneyKevin said:


> i am not sure where on the Via Veneto the Luna Baglioni is located, but the street is not that long.
> 
> One end of the Via Veneto is the entrance to the Borghese Gardens (top of the hill) and the other end is Bernini Bristol.
> 
> The first hotel we ever stayed at in Rome is the Excelsior. It's closer to the top of the hill.
> 
> That area is mostly, restaurants, bars and night life. There was no place to buy a Diet Coke or a bottle of water.
> 
> The Bristol is on a square and there is a drug store, convenience store (they sell arancini / rice balls to go...not that I know first hand or anything <cough cough>) restaurants and some other convenient stuff.
> 
> Coming out of the Bristol and turning left will take you to the Trevi Fountain and the Pantheon ( one of the coolest buildings in a city of cool buildings).
> 
> The two are not that far apart, but if you are walking to these things....going home is uphill. that might not bother some.
> 
> Rome has a great Hop / Hop off bus tour. You pay one price and you can get on and off any of the busses that are EVERYWHERE. The busses do the "monument loop". We did it and stayed on the entire loop. It was a great way to see a lot in s short time. I want to say it was 20 euros per person. It's been a while.
> 
> There is a Hop on/Hop off stop in front of the Bernini Bristol.
> 
> I love the location of the Bernini Bristol...so thats my opinion.



I loved the Bernini Bristol and the location. So easy to get every where.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> Ahh!!  You're right!  I thought that sounded crazy.
> I blame multi tasking...





I guess we better book soon, the word is getting out!!


----------



## christannj

I am having the best time checking while at work how crazed we have become thinking about this trip next year. 
Some of us have China to experience first and yet we are being uber planners for next year.  That's what makes my work life enjoyable, sharing all of these thoughts with all of you.

Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> I am having the best time checking while at work how crazed we have become thinking about this trip next year.
> Some of us have China to experience first and yet we are being uber planners for next year.  That's what makes my work life enjoyable, sharing all of these thoughts with all of you.
> 
> Chris



When in Rome...  When on DisBoards, plan.


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> I am having the best time checking while at work how crazed we have become thinking about this trip next year.
> Some of us have China to experience first and yet we are being uber planners for next year.  That's what makes my work life enjoyable, sharing all of these thoughts with all of you.
> 
> Chris



I too have been slightly less than productive today checking hotels & this thread


----------



## DisneyKevin

Okay, Tracey started the discussion about Orvieto and that pretty much did it.

We have booked three pre-nights at the Bernini Bristol.

Got a good rate by joining their loyalty program.

Deluxe Room type for three nights inc breakfast and wifi for 918 euros.

Our plans may change, but thats where we are this point.

I blame Tracey.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> I blame Tracey.


You learned that from John.  Didn't you.


----------



## stenogoddess

When in doubt always blame Tracey


----------



## stenogoddess

This is our first trip needing a pet sitter as my mom is usually the one who loves our babies while we are gone. I've started trying to find a service we can use, and I swear the cats know what I'm looking at on the phone. The guilt might kill me before we ever get to Italy


----------



## christannj

Ok we are booked at the Bernini Bristol for Friday 3/23.  Apparently I set up an account for Chuck to get info on the 2014 trip so we already were eligible for  the loyalty discount rate. I went with the deluxe room.  The picture of the totally white room in that section was our room in 2014.  Did the flexible rate with breakfast for 270 euros... it's becoming apparent that I have begun wishing my life away, hoping that the months speed up to get to the next trip with all of you.  Now that this trip is pretty well planned we need to start discussing 2019

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

christannj said:


> Now that this trip is pretty well planned we need to start discussing 2019
> 
> Chris



Don't make me lose my cherubic disposition.


----------



## Malia78

New travelers to this seasoned group --also booked my mom and I at Bernini Bristol for 3 nights today.
--Karilynn


----------



## stenogoddess

I'm already thinking about 2019 too. It's a sickness. Did y'all know you could rent a canal boat in England and go down their rivers and see the villages?  That sounds like so much fun. And you only have to unpack once. Don't even need a boat license 

My group and Cristy are all booked at the Bristol too!!  Hope our rooms are ready this time. By the time our room was ready last time I was about dead in the street!


----------



## Chropistopy

I'm now also booked at the Bernini Bristol for the 23rd.  I blame Lauren!


----------



## DisneyKevin

stenogoddess said:


> I'm already thinking about 2019 too. It's a sickness. Did y'all know you could rent a canal boat in England and go down their rivers and see the villages?  That sounds like so much fun. And you only have to unpack once. Don't even need a boat license
> 
> My group and Cristy are all booked at the Bristol too!!  Hope our rooms are ready this time. By the time our room was ready last time I was about dead in the street!



I said I was sorry for stepping over you.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

It's decided, Friday March 23rd we take a pilgrimage to Orvieto! It's okay, you can blame me


----------



## OKW Lover

DSNYDREAMER said:


> It's decided, Friday March 23rd we take a pilgrimage to Orvieto!


Got it on the calendar!


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> I said I was sorry for stepping over you.


Jus glad you didn't trip!


----------



## skunkvette

Just booked two pre night at Bernini Bristol, marked the 23rd on the calendar for Orvieto and blamed Tracey.

All set !


----------



## christannj

I see another large ceramic shipment in all of your futures! Kevin better contact them to have them start work now so that they will have enough inventory for your group...

Chris


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Hello!  Flights have opened up on British Airways for our dates.  I was able to get 2 Business Class/ Club seats round trip for $4,666.00.  I had $612 of Avios dollars to credit toward that.  They don't have any direct flights but I prefer BA for international travel.

I'm using Marriott points to stay at the Boscolo Exedra Romo with a cash upgrade to a room with a view.  I've never been to Rome and without the DH I want to keep it simple.  The hotel has already contacted me regarding transportation but I'm going to do some research I my own.  I've had too many concierges send me in the wrong direction.  The Landmark in London was a nightmare of bad information.

Can anyone recommend a private tour guide?  I know I want to take a couple of food walking tours and there was a company in London that has a branch in Rome I'll probably use.  Any other Rome tips would be great.


----------



## stenogoddess

MaryKatesMom said:


> Hello!  Flights have opened up on British Airways for our dates.  I was able to get 2 Business Class/ Club seats round trip for $4,666.00.  I had $612 of Avios dollars to credit toward that.  They don't have any direct flights but I prefer BA for international travel.
> 
> I'm using Marriott points to stay at the Boscolo Exedra Romo with a cash upgrade to a room with a view.  I've never been to Rome and without the DH I want to keep it simple.  The hotel has already contacted me regarding transportation but I'm going to do some research I my own.  I've had too many concierges send me in the wrong direction.  The Landmark in London was a nightmare of bad information.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a private tour guide?  I know I want to take a couple of food walking tours and there was a company in London that has a branch in Rome I'll probably use.  Any other Rome tips would be great.




A bunch of us took this food tour last time we were in Italy and I can't say enough good things about it.  It was great!  http://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/taste-of-testaccio/


----------



## skunkvette

Just received a call from Luna Baglioni Venice, regarding the reservation we made last weekend.

They were asking why so many people (she said fourteen rooms) suddenly were booking for March 31, 2018, "are you a group traveling together??"

It was fun explaining our madness, and they were excited to hear how we were looking forward to our return.


----------



## DisneyKevin

skunkvette said:


> Just received a call from Luna Baglioni Venice, regarding the reservation we made last weekend.
> 
> They were asking why so many people (she said fourteen rooms) suddenly were booking for March 31, 2018, "are you a group traveling together??"
> 
> It was fun explaining our madness, and they were excited to hear how we were looking forward to our return.



I love this hotel and the location.

I'm happy that they're aware of us.


----------



## stenogoddess

skunkvette said:


> Just received a call from Luna Baglioni Venice, regarding the reservation we made last weekend.
> 
> They were asking why so many people (she said fourteen rooms) suddenly were booking for March 31, 2018, "are you a group traveling together??"
> 
> It was fun explaining our madness, and they were excited to hear how we were looking forward to our return.





DisneyKevin said:


> I love this hotel and the location.
> 
> I'm happy that they're aware of us.



This makes me happy!!


----------



## skunkvette

And they just sent this via e mail, 

Dear Mr. Giordano,

Warm greetings from Baglioni Hotel Luna!

It was a really pleasure to speak with you over the phone.

We would like to thank you for choosing our Property for your and your friend's forthcoming stay.

We would really appreciate if you would like to share with us any particular preference or requests of your Group.
These information will really enable us to perfectly tailor made your stay!

Looking forward to welcoming you adn your friends soon, we remain at your full disposal for any further assistance you may require.

Kind regards,

Giulia

*Reservation Office*

*BAGLIONI HOTEL LUNA
Member of Leading Hotels of the World*
San Marco, 1243 - 30124 Venice - Italy
Tel +39 041 5289840 | Booking phone +39 041 9655930
Fax +39 041 8106708
*www.baglionihotels.com*


----------



## christannj

Like I was saying..... Looks like we are on the way to moving the group from the ship to the Luna..... They won't know what hit them


----------



## DisneyKevin

skunkvette said:


> And they just sent this via e mail, I wonder if they could help arrange transportation to Orvieto as a group?



Orvieto is an hour from Rome.

I think we would be visiting while in Rome.


----------



## DisneyKevin

From one of my favorite websites:

http://www.italiantalks.com

Real Venetians never walk fast, and here is why.

Venice is built on a foundation of tree trunks, taken from the nearby forests of the Veneto. The tree trunks were pounded into the silt of the lagoon. Atop such pilings the palaces were constructed. It took thousands of years for the forests to grow. Over the space of five centuries the Venetians built their city and their navies from the lumber they harvested.

The Basilica of Santa Maria Assunta on the island of Torcello is the oldest church in Venice, dating to 639. Ferries to Torcello run less frequently than the usual vaporetti, leaving from the Fondamente Nuove stop. Unless you charter your own boat, a trip to Torcello, a walk around and the return to proper Venice will last a half day.

The palaces of Venice went through stylistic fads from the 13th to the 18th centuries, and many were restored in the 19th century.  *The Luna Hotel Baglioni palazzo, which is located just off Piazza San Marco, dates to 1118, and throughout the years has undergone transformations from a convent into an aristocratic palace and even a shelter for the Knights Templar.*

A cruise down the Grand Canal will take you past Byzantine, Gothic, Baroque and Palladian examples. Popular outcry followed the destruction of many architectural treasures in the 19th century and led to the preservation mentality which no longer allows radical alterations to Venice’s historic landscape.

Which is why Venetians walk slowly. It has taken them a long time to get to this point, and hurrying will not be tolerated.


I think this is mighty cool.


----------



## skunkvette

DisneyKevin said:


> Orvieto is an hour from Rome.
> 
> I think we would be visiting while in Rome.



Kevin, you are correct.

I most certainly did not think that all the way through.


----------



## apurplebrat

skunkvette said:


> Just booked two pre night at Bernini Bristol, marked the 23rd on the calendar for Orvieto and blamed Tracey.
> 
> All set !




Ditto


----------



## khertz

stenogoddess said:


> A bunch of us took this food tour last time we were in Italy and I can't say enough good things about it.  It was great!  http://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/taste-of-testaccio/



I second this tour. In fact we are thinking of doing it again ourselves!


----------



## apurplebrat

khertz said:


> I second this tour. In fact we are thinking of doing it again ourselves!


Thinking of doing the tour again- just need to decide between day or night tour


----------



## MinnieGarden

We booked the Luna as well for post nights yesterday, and I think mom booked too.  Today's task is Pre-nights!  And we are definitely in for Orvieto!


----------



## christannj

If you would do the food tour on Friday 3/23, Chuck and I would probably do it.  We didn't know how we would feel in 2014 having just arrived that day and then regretted not doing it after we heard all of your reviews.

Chris


----------



## khertz

apurplebrat said:


> Thinking of doing the tour again- just need to decide between day or night tour



Haha we are having the same discussion!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

As we get closer to our date, we can look into hiring a van/bus to take us all to Orvieto.

As it's almost a year away....I am not starting a list or a sign up sheet right now (again...I know y'all).

We will revisit the Orvieto Bus situation in say...January?

First person to email me before January gets tortured on the bus....or has to deal with Tracey.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We booked two pre nights in Rome as well.  We'd be up for a food tour.  Was that the one in Trastevere?

I'm considering doing an evening private Vatican/Sistine Chapel tour.  It looks like a similar version ABD arranges.  Downsides are price and they only do them certain days, but apparently they take requests.


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> If you would do the food tour on Friday 3/23, Chuck and I would probably do it.  We didn't know how we would feel in 2014 having just arrived that day and then regretted not doing it after we heard all of your reviews.
> 
> Chris



We would be in on this too!!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Several have mentioned an interest in Orvieto on 3/23 and several mentioned a food tour on 3/23.

Not sure how timing would work, but it may be possible to do both.


----------



## christannj

Cousin Orville said:


> We booked two pre nights in Rome as well.  We'd be up for a food tour.  Was that the one in Trastevere?
> 
> I'm considering doing an evening private Vatican/Sistine Chapel tour.  It looks like a similar version ABD arranges.  Downsides are price and they only do them certain days, but apparently they take requests.



I'm pretty sure that it was the Trastevere food tour and those who went on it raved about it....see Kristy Hertz's trip report.

Seeing the Vatican and Sistine chapel at night was not the 2014 experience so although we had ABD taking us we were there with the masses during the day...we had as I recall 30 minutes in the chapel with 1000 of our friends.  As I remember John said that since this was an additional ABD trip out of their schedule, they couldn't do the night trip.  John looked into the cost for the group but it would have been prohibitive.

I am going to relook at Chuck's vacation time.....we may "have" to try to come in 2 days early rather than 1 to have time to do several things.

For the evening cocktail group, the Bernini Bristol has a great rooftop bar....just saying....new members are always welcome

Chris


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> We booked two pre nights in Rome as well.  We'd be up for a food tour.  Was that the one in Trastevere?
> 
> I'm considering doing an evening private Vatican/Sistine Chapel tour.  It looks like a similar version ABD arranges.  Downsides are price and they only do them certain days, but apparently they take requests.





christannj said:


> I'm pretty sure that it was the Trastevere food tour and those who went on it raved about it....see Kristy Hertz's trip report.
> 
> Seeing the Vatican and Sistine chapel at night was not the 2014 experience so although we had ABD taking us we were there with the masses during the day...we had as I recall 30 minutes in the chapel with 1000 of our friends.  As I remember John said that since this was an additional ABD trip out of their schedule, they couldn't do the night trip.  John looked into the cost for the group but it would have been prohibitive.
> 
> I am going to relook at Chuck's vacation time.....we may "have" to try to come in 2 days early rather than 1 to have time to do several things.
> 
> For the evening cocktail group, the Bernini Bristol has a great rooftop bar....just saying....new members are always welcome
> 
> Chris



Yes, it was the Trastevere food tour. I still dream about some of the food we ate on that tour! It was fantastic.

We are looking at tours that give early access to the Vatican & Sistine Chapel since that was one of the things I had been looking forward to on the ABD and it ended up being crowded and rushed due to the nature of it being an extra trip for ABD to put together.

I just booked our two nights at the Bernini Bristol! Someone may be getting contacted soon about the influx of reservations for that time frame like with the Luna Baglioni. lol


----------



## apurplebrat

The food tours are awesome! It would be great if we were able to do both Orvieto & the food tour on 3/23

I would be happy to take point on the food tour research/booking etc


----------



## JWren1234

Just booked two pre-nights at the Bernini Bristol!  Now I have a year to get my boss comfortable knowing I'll be gone for nine days in a row!

Jason


----------



## stenogoddess

JWren1234 said:


> Just booked two pre-nights at the Bernini Bristol!  Now I have a year to get my boss comfortable knowing I'll be gone for nine days in a row!
> 
> Jason


Jeri's boss isn't too happy with him being gone nine days either. And he is the boss. Last time he took off this much time was our last trip to Italy. I told him we were due


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Well, I just spent a frantic evening trying to figure out what our air situation will be from PHL>FCO then VEN>PHL until I realized I needed to look at flying out on Sunday rather than upon debarkation on Saturday (AA flies direct nonstop on Thursdays and Sundays but not Saturdays,when the only flights are at 6am).  Whew.  Looks like a post night stay in Venice for us as well.  Interesting how that works out.  Here's my concern, this time frame is considered spring break season domestically, will our flights be more expensive I wonder and will it be an issue flying out on Easter Sunday?  Will hotels have increased rates and occupancy as well?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> Well, I just spent a frantic evening trying to figure out what our air situation will be from PHL>FCO then VEN>PHL until I realized I needed to look at flying out on Sunday rather than upon debarkation on Saturday (AA flies direct nonstop on Thursdays and Sundays but not Saturdays,when the only flights are at 6am).  Whew.  Looks like a post night stay in Venice for us as well.  Interesting how that works out.  Here's my concern, this time frame is considered spring break season domestically, will our flights be more expensive I wonder and will it be an issue flying out on Easter Sunday?  Will hotels have increased rates and occupancy as well?



We are in the exact same situation - we are near NYC but will be dropping the kids at my in-laws and from there we could do DC, Philly, or go back to NYC depending on options.

Was originally thinking of flying back the same day the cruise ends but looking at options out of Venice thinking we will need to stay a night there to be safe - though that means flying out Easter Sunday so that will be interesting (and likely more expensive)


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are in the exact same situation - we are near NYC but will be dropping the kids at my in-laws and from there we could do DC, Philly, or go back to NYC depending on options.
> 
> Was originally thinking of flying back the same day the cruise ends but looking at options out of Venice thinking we will need to stay a night there to be safe - though that means flying out Easter Sunday so that will be interesting (and likely more expensive)



We're in the same boat (pardon the pun).  Flights leave too early for us to depart on disembarkation day.  So, we need to stay at least one night, and might as well stay a 2nd night.  Fingers crossed, as I haven't gotten full approval from the Boss, dw Kate.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cackyschmackers said:


> Well, I just spent a frantic evening trying to figure out what our air situation will be from PHL>FCO then VEN>PHL until I realized I needed to look at flying out on Sunday rather than upon debarkation on Saturday (AA flies direct nonstop on Thursdays and Sundays but not Saturdays,when the only flights are at 6am).  Whew.  Looks like a post night stay in Venice for us as well.  Interesting how that works out.  Here's my concern, this time frame is considered spring break season domestically, will our flights be more expensive I wonder and will it be an issue flying out on Easter Sunday?  Will hotels have increased rates and occupancy as well?





TheMaxRebo said:


> We are in the exact same situation - we are near NYC but will be dropping the kids at my in-laws and from there we could do DC, Philly, or go back to NYC depending on options.
> 
> Was originally thinking of flying back the same day the cruise ends but looking at options out of Venice thinking we will need to stay a night there to be safe - though that means flying out Easter Sunday so that will be interesting (and likely more expensive)



I'm confused.

Because you can only book airfare a maximum of 330 days in advance,  airfare for this trip will not be available for another couple of weeks.

You can currently book through March 12, 2018.

Air schedules and pricing change frequently and as we have almost a year to book airfare, I wouldn't let this get you upset.

We bought airfare recently and with 24 hours it dropped to half the price.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Because you can only book airfare a maximum of 330 days in advance,  airfare for this trip will not be available for another couple of weeks.
> 
> You can currently book through March 12, 2018.
> 
> Air schedules and pricing change frequently and as we have almost a year to book airfare, I wouldn't let this get you upset.



no I know - definitely not looking at what would be for our flights, but checking like a month prior or a few months prior but those days of the week just to get an idea of the type of thing would be available. Definitely understand it could change/be different for our exact timing (but with a lot of moving parts - us, kids, in-laws, work, school, etc. - trying to get an idea of what could work/wont' work)


----------



## christannj

I thought that I was a crazed travel planner....we don't even have flights for the China trip yet, for this October, and some people are trying to book next March

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheMaxRebo said:


> no I know - definitely not looking at what would be for our flights, but checking like a month prior or a few months prior but those days of the week just to get an idea of the type of thing would be available. Definitely understand it could change/be different for our exact timing (but with a lot of moving parts - us, kids, in-laws, work, school, etc. - trying to get an idea of what could work/wont' work)



Scheduling could be very different than what you are seeing for previous months.

We disembark the ship on Easter weekend. This could easily effect airline scheduling.


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> I thought that I was a crazed travel planner....we don't even have flights for the China trip yet, for this October, and some people are trying to book next March
> 
> Chris



There's a contest or game idea idea somewhere in here.  "Who's the craziest travel planner"  Haha!

With this summer coming up, the DIS 20th, China, and Italy, etc, it's difficult finding focus.   Like the circus performer spinning plates, I feel like I go from plate to plate.  I'm sure my undiagnosed ADHD doesn't help matters.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> There's a contest or game idea idea somewhere in here.  "Who's the craziest travel planner"  Haha!
> 
> With this summer coming up, the DIS 20th, China, and Italy, etc, it's difficult finding focus.   Like the circus performer spinning plates, I feel like I go from plate to plate.  I'm sure my undiagnosed ADHD doesn't help matters.



You are just going to have to trust me when I say that I completely understand.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cackyschmackers said:


> Well, I just spent a frantic evening trying to figure out what our air situation will be from PHL>FCO then VEN>PHL until I realized I needed to look at flying out on Sunday rather than upon debarkation on Saturday (AA flies direct nonstop on Thursdays and Sundays but not Saturdays,when the only flights are at 6am).  Whew.  Looks like a post night stay in Venice for us as well.  Interesting how that works out.  Here's my concern, this time frame is considered spring break season domestically, will our flights be more expensive I wonder and will it be an issue flying out on Easter Sunday?  Will hotels have increased rates and occupancy as well?



As you can see from whats been posted, the Luna Baglioni has contacted Frank to ask about the influx of bookings...so yes....there will be increased occupancy. We have already seen that.

I have not been in Venice for Easter, but I was in Florence at Christmas and it was eerily quiet Christmas Eve and Christmas Day...until approximately 1:00pm when all of Florence seemed to come out at once.

You can visit the Luna Baglioni website and see pricing. Others have stated that they have check the Westin Europa Regina as well. All have pricing and availability top for this time of year. Pricing is a bit high but Venice usually is pricey. It may be a bit higher because of the holiday.

The Luna has an option to book a reservation without placing a deposit. It's a bit higher than their prepaid non-refundable rate, but you might want to book something...just in case.

As stated above, you can not book air for this trip for another several weeks. My suggestion is to be patient and wait and see what is available.

I would also suggest once the booking window opens, that you check things like Orbitz and Kayak to see if there are other airlines offering non-stop service. Alitalia sometimes offers non-stop to Rome.

We have almost always had to make a connection coming out of Venice. Marco Polo airport is not huge.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Because you can only book airfare a maximum of 330 days in advance,  airfare for this trip will not be available for another couple of weeks.
> 
> You can currently book through March 12, 2018.
> 
> Air schedules and pricing change frequently and as we have almost a year to book airfare, I wouldn't let this get you upset.
> 
> We bought airfare recently and with 24 hours it dropped to half the price.





DisneyKevin said:


> As you can see from whats been posted, the Luna Baglioni has contacted Frank to ask about the influx of bookings...so yes....there will be increased occupancy. We have already seen that.
> 
> I have not been in Venice for Easter, but I was in Florence at Christmas and it was eerily quiet Christmas Eve and Christmas Day...until approximately 1:00pm when all of Florence seemed to come out at once.
> 
> You can visit the Luna Baglioni website and see pricing. Others have stated that they have check the Westin Europa Regina as well. All have pricing and availability top for this time of year. Pricing is a bit high but Venice usually is pricey. It may be a bit higher because of the holiday.
> 
> The Luna has an option to book a reservation without placing a deposit. It's a bit higher than their prepaid non-refundable rate, but you might want to book something...just in case.
> 
> As stated above, you can not book air for this trip for another several weeks. My suggestion is to be patient and wait and see what is available.
> 
> I would also suggest once the booking window opens, that you check things like Orbitz and Kayak to see if there are other airlines offering non-stop service. Alitalia sometimes offers non-stop to Rome.
> 
> We have almost always had to make a connection coming out of Venice. Marco Polo airport is not huge.



The flights and times are not available yet, yes, but the flights themselves are quite static from week to week and month to month for AA so unless something were to suddenly change in their flight routes/schedules (of course could happen) I am able to judge with a degree of certainty what will be offered.  As I stated earlier although I am very familiar with domestic bookings, I've never myself booked an open jaw for international travel, so I need to get a feel for what flights are possible.  I was very pleased to see nonstop flights are offered from my departure city for this open jaw itinerary.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cackyschmackers said:


> The flights and times are not available yet, yes, but the flights themselves are quite static from week to week and month to month for AA so unless something were to suddenly change in their flight routes/schedules (of course could happen) I am able to judge with a degree of certainty what will be offered.  As I stated earlier although I am very familiar with domestic bookings, I've never myself booked an open jaw for international travel, so I need to get a feel for what flights are possible.  I was very pleased to see nonstop flights are offered from my departure city for this open jaw itinerary.



As I said in previous post, we have almost always had to make a connection out of Venice.

After a cursory glance at Orbitz for days that have nothing to do with our travel days, there are over thirty choices of departure times, most include one connection.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

christannj said:


> I thought that I was a crazed travel planner....we don't even have flights for the China trip yet, for this October, and some people are trying to book next March
> 
> Chris



Lol. Yes, with three school-aged kids with at minimum as many after school sports and activities and an 83 yr old mom to babysit, planning can never happen soon enough.  Plus we'll be missing not only Easter but also our twin daughters' 12th birthday on this trip!!!!  Planning is simply a survival skill at this point!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> As I said in previous post, we have almost always had to make a connection out of Venice.
> 
> After a cursory glance at Orbitz for days that have nothing to do with our travel days, there are over thirty choices of departure times, most include one connection.



Yep, I probably saw them all last night.... And they all depart at 6am.  So I was happy to see if we departed hopefully a different day of the week, there will in all likelihood be a 12:30pm departure instead.


----------



## DisneyKevin

While this has nothing to do with our travel dates, here is a random flight on a Saturday on Delta:

1:25PM to 10:47PM15h 22m
VCE
JFK
4h 40m
PHL
1 STOP
Main Cabin (Y)
€1,923.28


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> While this has nothing to do with our travel dates, here is a random flight on a Saturday on Delta:
> 
> 1:25PM to 10:47PM15h 22m
> VCE
> JFK
> 4h 40m
> PHL
> 1 STOP
> Main Cabin (Y)
> €1,923.28



Thanks for this. We are checking flights out of JFK, LaGuardia, and Newark, too, since we're in driving distance. We're not married to PHL but those nonstops sure look good.


----------



## tardis1029

Arriving at the Bernini Bristol on the 22nd..... Check
Italian Sojourn Cruise on the 24th ...Check
Baglioni Hotel Luna for 3 nights.....Check
Work on airfare....Check
 The planing for this trip is easy.We're still trying to plan for China


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> There's a contest or game idea idea somewhere in here.  "Who's the craziest travel planner"  Haha!
> 
> With this summer coming up, the DIS 20th, China, and Italy, etc, it's difficult finding focus.   Like the circus performer spinning plates, I feel like I go from plate to plate.  I'm sure my undiagnosed ADHD doesn't help matters.


As you know my profession, ADHD and jumping hoops is part of it.  However, in between big move, Dis 20th, D23, Food and Wine Rhine Cruise (have to hope boss gives me time off for that), Wdw 1/2 marathon, Viking Italy too much too much


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cackyschmackers said:


> Yep, I probably saw them all last night.... And they all depart at 6am.  So I was happy to see if we departed hopefully a different day of the week, there will in all likelihood be a 12:30pm departure instead.





met19 said:


> As you know my profession, ADHD and jumping hoops is part of it.  However, in between big move, Dis 20th, D23, Food and Wine Rhine Cruise (have to hope boss gives me time off for that), Wdw 1/2 marathon, Viking Italy too much too much



Again...you will just have to trust that I understand.


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Again...you will just have to trust that I understand.


I am going to sit back and enjoy all my trips (minus the one where I need to run 13 miles)


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> You have probably heard us discuss our favorite hotel in Venice. It's the Hotel Luna Baglioni.
> 
> It's a very nice hotel in what we consider to be the best location in Venice. It is steps from St Mark's Square.
> 
> http://www.baglionihotels.com/category/luna-hotel-baglioni-venice/
> 
> I have been stalking their site waiting for our post cruise dates to be posted and now they are.
> 
> Keep in mind that we disembark on 3/31/18 and that it's Easter weekend. The hotel rates reflect this. It is by no means inexpensive.
> 
> I would compare it to booking the Contemporary or Grand Floridian for Easter weekend. Location is a huge part of the value of this hotel.
> 
> The rates are on the site and there are options as to whats included.
> 
> The hotel has a liberal cancellation policy of 7 days prior to arrival without penalty. You can pre-pay and save a bit, but this carries cancellation penalties.
> 
> If you sign up for their loyalty program, you can get a 10% discount and a room upgrade.
> 
> You can also choose to book with breakfast included. This is a buffet breakfast.
> 
> I have no idea why, but breakfast at any of the hotels we have stayed at in Venice is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. We booked a room that includes the breakfast and wifi.
> 
> Again...I realize that this hotel is expensive, and you'd be able to find less pricey accommodations, but the location is unbeatable.
> 
> The world famous Harry's Bar is in the same building as this hotel. this is where Bogart and Hemingway hung out. It's where the Bellini was invented.
> 
> I know we have folks traveling that enjoy meeting for an evening cocktail. Keep in mind that Harry's is the size of a walk in closet and you will have to decide between drinks and your children's education.
> 
> That's all for now.



We are still on the fence about whether to stay an extra day or two.  I do like idea of arriving a day early to avoid any flight delays and missing the departure.  I would assume though if you did book with Viking Air and you were late for the departure, they would make arrangements to get you to the next port of call.   I did go ahead and apply for the loyalty points, now to talk to my bride about staying over.  Looking forward to meeting eveyone!

Bob and Nancy


----------



## MaryKatesMom

met19 said:


> As you know my profession, ADHD and jumping hoops is part of it.  However, in between big move, Dis 20th, D23, Food and Wine Rhine Cruise (have to hope boss gives me time off for that), Wdw 1/2 marathon, Viking Italy too much too much



  If there is ever a group of people who understand how much work goes into planning a vacation, especially a Disney vacation, it is this group.  Worth it in the end but if you are a conscientious perfectionist planning any trip with unknown variables is stressful. I think that is in part why we love WDW world so much.  We have so much time and money invested in these trips.  So we do understand.


----------



## Enorto1

Mom and I are doing the Viking Rome pre-trip extension. It seems like a lot of people are flying in early and doing their own thing. I'm sure there will be some free time for us to do a little bit of both! Would love to meet up for a cocktail or late night munchie!

Have you guys looked on YouTube at Viking Sky videos? There are several on there that show off the ship. It looks like it's going to be top notch!


----------



## kpiper

Hi all! Work has kept me from the boards for a few months - y'all have been busy! I feel like I'm playing catch up already - I love it!!! I just booked two nights at the Bernini Bristol for before the cruise and may add a third night if I can talk DH into taking the time off work. 

So, I do have a few questions.....1.) As we've never been to Rome before, what is the best way to see a lot in just the 2 days we will have? Private tour? The Vatican/Sistine Chapel is on our bucket list. Anyone else wanna go? 2.) I see some groups planning to go to Orvieto, food & wine tasting, etc. Could we be joiners? Or, would these tours take too much time from say, the Colisseum, Trevi Fountain, etc.? 

Lastly, who all is going to the Dis 20th? We are!  (Sadly we are not going to China...)


----------



## bartleyosu

DisneyKevin said:


> The DIS and Dreams Unlimited Travel are going to sail aboard the Viking Sky March 24th - March 31st 2018.
> 
> The itinerary is the Italy Sojourn and it said from Rome to Venice.
> 
> If you are interested in joining us on this sailing, you can find itinerary, pricing and stateroom info here:
> 
> https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/Viking2018_01.cfm
> 
> You can submit your info for booking from this page as well.
> 
> If you have questions, you can write to Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> 
> Fellow Travelers:
> 
> John
> Kevin K.
> Pete
> Jeff
> Valerie
> Kathy
> Frank
> Cathy
> Chandra
> Karilyn
> Joan
> Matt
> Will
> Chris
> Chuck
> Jason
> Kevin M.
> Kate
> Karen P
> Bruce
> Karen C
> Jason
> Michael
> William
> Mary Ann
> Philip
> Judith
> Erin
> Gretchen
> Jason
> Elizabeth
> Tricia
> Francis
> Sondra
> Christopher
> Leilani
> Dustin
> Kristy
> Elizabeth
> Janet
> Robert
> David
> Colleen
> Christy
> Mike
> Joyce
> Joe
> Tricia
> John
> Micki
> Richard
> Laura
> Wellington
> Leigh
> Tracey
> Chris
> Lauren
> Jeri
> Ellen
> Andrea
> Florence
> Karen
> Kaye
> Scott
> Pam
> Brian
> Angela
> Christy
> Tom
> Michael
> Robert
> Nancy
> Doug
> Candyce
> Annette
> Craig
> Ryno
> Thomas
> Cynthia
> Tom
> Rose
> Bobbi
> Gene
> Carin
> Darryl
> 
> Are you going to be the next name on this list???
> 
> Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com




This looks


DisneyKevin said:


> The DIS and Dreams Unlimited Travel are going to sail aboard the Viking Sky March 24th - March 31st 2018.
> 
> The itinerary is the Italy Sojourn and it said from Rome to Venice.
> 
> If you are interested in joining us on this sailing, you can find itinerary, pricing and stateroom info here:
> 
> https://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/reservations/Viking2018_01.cfm
> 
> You can submit your info for booking from this page as well.
> 
> If you have questions, you can write to Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com
> 
> Fellow Travelers:
> 
> John
> Kevin K.
> Pete
> Jeff
> Valerie
> Kathy
> Frank
> Cathy
> Chandra
> Karilyn
> Joan
> Matt
> Will
> Chris
> Chuck
> Jason
> Kevin M.
> Kate
> Karen P
> Bruce
> Karen C
> Jason
> Michael
> William
> Mary Ann
> Philip
> Judith
> Erin
> Gretchen
> Jason
> Elizabeth
> Tricia
> Francis
> Sondra
> Christopher
> Leilani
> Dustin
> Kristy
> Elizabeth
> Janet
> Robert
> David
> Colleen
> Christy
> Mike
> Joyce
> Joe
> Tricia
> John
> Micki
> Richard
> Laura
> Wellington
> Leigh
> Tracey
> Chris
> Lauren
> Jeri
> Ellen
> Andrea
> Florence
> Karen
> Kaye
> Scott
> Pam
> Brian
> Angela
> Christy
> Tom
> Michael
> Robert
> Nancy
> Doug
> Candyce
> Annette
> Craig
> Ryno
> Thomas
> Cynthia
> Tom
> Rose
> Bobbi
> Gene
> Carin
> Darryl
> 
> Are you going to be the next name on this list???
> 
> Kevin@DreamsUnlimitedTravel.com


 



This looks amazing.  Please someday do one of these cruises during the summer or Christmas break so us teachers can go.  So happy 20th is during the summer.  Have a great time.


----------



## DisneyKevin

bartleyosu said:


> This looks amazing.  Please someday do one of these cruises during the summer or Christmas break so us teachers can go.  So happy 20th is during the summer.  Have a great time.



There are four 2018 sail dates for this itinerary.

March 24 - Rome to Vence
March 31 - Venice to Rome
April 7 - Venice to Rome
August 5 - Rome to Venice

We wanted our cruise to end in Venice and we have conflicting plans for August 5th, so our choice was the March 24th departure.

This trip ends Easter weekend 2018, so we were hoping people might have that week as spring break. Lots of people have Good Friday off, so we we hoped that would help with the number of vacation days people would have to use.

I know it seems like we sometimes just choose dates randomly, but a great deal of thought goes into the selection each and every time.

While it won't be the DIS group sailing, August 5th has great availability, if you want to book a summer date.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

apurplebrat said:


> Thinking of doing the tour again- just need to decide between day or night tour



we are likely only going to get in to Rome the morning of Friday the 23rd - depending on the timing of the tour we might be interested in joining ... probably a night time one would be safer for us to book timing wise incase and travel issues


----------



## TheMaxRebo

kpiper said:


> Hi all! Work has kept me from the boards for a few months - y'all have been busy! I feel like I'm playing catch up already - I love it!!! I just booked two nights at the Bernini Bristol for before the cruise and may add a third night if I can talk DH into taking the time off work.
> 
> So, I do have a few questions.....1.) As we've never been to Rome before, what is the best way to see a lot in just the 2 days we will have? Private tour? The Vatican/Sistine Chapel is on our bucket list. Anyone else wanna go? 2.) I see some groups planning to go to Orvieto, food & wine tasting, etc. Could we be joiners? Or, would these tours take too much time from say, the Colisseum, Trevi Fountain, etc.?
> 
> Lastly, who all is going to the Dis 20th? We are!  (Sadly we are not going to China...)



I think we are largely going to just see what we can in Rome on our own (though may do a food tour if others are doing one that we can make timing wise) and then looking to do a tour of the Vatican

I will be at the DIS 20th!  Hope to see you there!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

bartleyosu said:


> This looks amazing.  Please someday do one of these cruises during the summer or Christmas break so us teachers can go.  So happy 20th is during the summer.  Have a great time.



Kevin mentioned this about it being right before Easter but we were largely tied to school breaks and it worked out for us that week is when we generally have spring break - any chance your school district is the same?


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> You have probably heard us discuss our favorite hotel in Venice. It's the Hotel Luna Baglioni.
> 
> It's a very nice hotel in what we consider to be the best location in Venice. It is steps from St Mark's Square.
> 
> http://www.baglionihotels.com/category/luna-hotel-baglioni-venice/
> 
> I have been stalking their site waiting for our post cruise dates to be posted and now they are.
> 
> Keep in mind that we disembark on 3/31/18 and that it's Easter weekend. The hotel rates reflect this. It is by no means inexpensive.
> 
> I would compare it to booking the Contemporary or Grand Floridian for Easter weekend. Location is a huge part of the value of this hotel.
> 
> The rates are on the site and there are options as to whats included.
> 
> The hotel has a liberal cancellation policy of 7 days prior to arrival without penalty. You can pre-pay and save a bit, but this carries cancellation penalties.
> 
> If you sign up for their loyalty program, you can get a 10% discount and a room upgrade.
> 
> You can also choose to book with breakfast included. This is a buffet breakfast.
> 
> I have no idea why, but breakfast at any of the hotels we have stayed at in Venice is RIDICULOUSLY expensive. We booked a room that includes the breakfast and wifi.
> 
> Again...I realize that this hotel is expensive, and you'd be able to find less pricey accommodations, but the location is unbeatable.
> 
> The world famous Harry's Bar is in the same building as this hotel. this is where Bogart and Hemingway hung out. It's where the Bellini was invented.
> 
> I know we have folks traveling that enjoy meeting for an evening cocktail. Keep in mind that Harry's is the size of a walk in closet and you will have to decide between drinks and your children's education.
> 
> That's all for now.




Looks like all that is left on their website is the Junior Suite and larger suites.  The Junior is still a bit out of my comfort zone for price.  Any other suggestions for a nearby hotel?  Now that I have convinced the misses to stay over a couple of extra days and arrive early at least for one night before the cruise

TIA,

Bob and Nancy


----------



## Cousin Orville

kpiper said:


> Hi all! Work has kept me from the boards for a few months - y'all have been busy! I feel like I'm playing catch up already - I love it!!! I just booked two nights at the Bernini Bristol for before the cruise and may add a third night if I can talk DH into taking the time off work.
> 
> So, I do have a few questions.....1.) As we've never been to Rome before, what is the best way to see a lot in just the 2 days we will have? Private tour? The Vatican/Sistine Chapel is on our bucket list. Anyone else wanna go? 2.) I see some groups planning to go to Orvieto, food & wine tasting, etc. Could we be joiners? Or, would these tours take too much time from say, the Colisseum, Trevi Fountain, etc.?
> 
> Lastly, who all is going to the Dis 20th? We are!  (Sadly we are not going to China...)



I'd probably break up the highlights into two half day tours.  1) The Vatican 2) Colosseum, Pantheon, Trevi Fountain, and Spanish Steps.  The last time we went to the Vatican we waited in the crazy long line to get into the museum.  I haven't done any research, but if there is a way to avoid that by buying special tickets or a private tour, I'd do that.  For the Colosseum, etc it may be smart to do a private tour.  The sites are sort of spread out.  A private tour will get you past the lines at the Colosseum.  I may go over to the Trevi Fountain later at night for pictures to avoid or minimize the crowds.  In fact, I think I may try to talk @met19 to go out for night photography just as it's about to pour down rain on us... and then we can run back to the hotel bar...  Sounds like fun.

Yeah, I'd really like to do a food tour in Trastevere.  I've heard great things about that area.


----------



## stenogoddess

Oilheadbob2017 said:


> Looks like all that is left on their website is the Junior Suite and larger suites.  The Junior is still a bit out of my comfort zone for price.  Any other suggestions for a nearby hotel?  Now that I have convinced the misses to stay over a couple of extra days and arrive early at least for one night before the cruise
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Bob and Nancy


.

I had looked at the Westin. It's nearby and the prices were similar. It very close to the gardens that I wanted to go take a look at. Good luck!


----------



## met19

stenogoddess said:


> .
> 
> I had looked at the Westin. It's nearby and the prices were similar. It very close to the gardens that I wanted to go take a look at. Good luck!




I am also at the Westin- 330/night vs 700/night.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> We booked two pre nights in Rome as well.  We'd be up for a food tour.  Was that the one in Trastevere?
> 
> I'm considering doing an evening private Vatican/Sistine Chapel tour.  It looks like a similar version ABD arranges.  Downsides are price and they only do them certain days, but apparently they take requests.


I am in for this and for the food tour again but also want to check out St. Peter's


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> I'd probably break up the highlights into two half day tours.  1) The Vatican 2) Colosseum, Pantheon, Trevi Fountain, and Spanish Steps.  The last time we went to the Vatican we waited in the crazy long line to get into the museum.  I haven't done any research, but if there is a way to avoid that by buying special tickets or a private tour, I'd do that.  For the Colosseum, etc it may be smart to do a private tour.  The sites are sort of spread out.  A private tour will get you past the lines at the Colosseum.  I may go over to the Trevi Fountain later at night for pictures to avoid or minimize the crowds.  In fact, I think I may try to talk @met19 to go out for night photography just as it's about to pour down rain on us... and then we can run back to the hotel bar...  Sounds like fun.
> 
> Yeah, I'd really like to do a food tour in Trastevere.  I've heard great things about that area.



I thought you and Kate were going to Florence.  I am of course up for rain photography, running in the rain, and beverages.


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

Okay fellow travelers, we have now booked one night before the cruise in Rome at the Bernini Bristol and two nights at the end at the Westin.  So now to work on air fare.  But that is for another day!  

Bob and Nancy


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I thought you and Kate were going to Florence.  I am of course up for rain photography, running in the rain, and beverages.



We decided to stay in Rome.  It's ~2hrs closer to the ship, and from the sounds of this thread, it should be a fun time.  Florence will have to wait.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I am in for this and for the food your again but also want to check out St. Peter's



I haven't gotten any response from the organizers of the after hours tour of the Vatican.

I might consider arranging a private tour of the Vatican during regular hours if anyone is interested in joining in.  It would have to be for the morning of the 23rd.  If anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> I'm pretty sure that it was the Trastevere food tour and those who went on it raved about it....see Kristy Hertz's trip report.
> 
> Seeing the Vatican and Sistine chapel at night was not the 2014 experience so although we had ABD taking us we were there with the masses during the day...we had as I recall 30 minutes in the chapel with 1000 of our friends.  As I remember John said that since this was an additional ABD trip out of their schedule, they couldn't do the night trip.  John looked into the cost for the group but it would have been prohibitive.
> 
> I am going to relook at Chuck's vacation time.....we may "have" to try to come in 2 days early rather than 1 to have time to do several things.
> 
> For the evening cocktail group, the Bernini Bristol has a great rooftop bar....just saying....new members are always welcome
> 
> Chris


I just booked the Sina Bernini Bristol and at the Westin in Venice. Last time I was in Rome I stayed at the Albergo del Senato.  That location was amazing.  But the Bernini looks great and my fellow travelers are A+.  I've been looking at fine dining/michelin star restaurants in Rome....and guess whats at the Bristol.  Not only a rooftop bar but a tasting menu with amazing desserts.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I've been looking at fine dining/michelin star restaurants in Rome....and guess whats at the Bristol.  Not only a rooftop bar but a tasting menu with amazing desserts.



I noticed that as well!  Again, if anyone's interested we'd be down for a Michelin star.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> I haven't gotten any response from the organizers of the after hours tour of the Vatican.
> 
> I might consider arranging a private tour of the Vatican during regular hours if anyone is interested in joining in.  It would have to be for the morning of the 23rd.  If anyone is interested, let me know.


I'll be interested.  I've heard good things about context travel and received this in an email.

https://www.contexttravel.com/citie...il&utm_term=0_5dd3a44025-461997bb5b-154624517


----------



## DDuck4Life

Cousin Orville said:


> I'd probably break up the highlights into two half day tours.  1) The Vatican 2) Colosseum, Pantheon, Trevi Fountain, and Spanish Steps.  The last time we went to the Vatican we waited in the crazy long line to get into the museum.  I haven't done any research, but if there is a way to avoid that by buying special tickets or a private tour, I'd do that.  For the Colosseum, etc it may be smart to do a private tour.  The sites are sort of spread out.  A private tour will get you past the lines at the Colosseum.  I may go over to the Trevi Fountain later at night for pictures to avoid or minimize the crowds.  In fact, I think I may try to talk @met19 to go out for night photography just as it's about to pour down rain on us... and then we can run back to the hotel bar...  Sounds like fun.
> 
> Yeah, I'd really like to do a food tour in Trastevere.  I've heard great things about that area.





met19 said:


> I thought you and Kate were going to Florence.  I am of course up for rain photography, running in the rain, and beverages.



If y'all are looking for another photographer to join in I'm game.  I know I did my fair share of sunrise and night photography last time DW and I were there. I know I will be out again to get some shots I missed. The Trevi Fountain is one I will definitely being spending some time at night shooting since in 2014 it was covered in scaffolding and you really couldn't get a decent shot. and I'll take rain any day over the hail storm we got trapped in when I just wanted to get a couple more shots of St. Mark's.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DDuck4Life said:


> If y'all are looking for another photographer to join in I'm game.  I know I did my fair share of sunrise and night photography last time DW and I were there. I know I will be out again to get some shots I missed. The Trevi Fountain is one I will definitely being spending some time at night shooting since in 2014 it was covered in scaffolding and you really couldn't get a decent shot. and I'll take rain any day over the hail storm we got trapped in when I just wanted to get a couple more shots of St. Mark's.



Great!  We can set up a specific time once everyone knows their schedules.  I would guess the 23rd after dinner will work best for most people.  I've read after 10pm crowds are lighter, but I'm guessing not La Dolce Vita style.  To get super empty, we'd probably have to go before sunrise.


----------



## christannj

I don't think that the after hour tour will happen.  According to several websites it looks like after hours is only offered from May thru October....bummer....



I can attest to Dustin's photo skills, he did the beautiful pictures that Kristy used in her trip report.  If Mike Holland and Pete join your group, none of the rest of us will need to take pictures since we will have our own photo crew.  I did, however tell Kristy that I thought that she would be able to spend more time with her husband on this trip since we are confined to a ship, hopefully I didn't lie to her.


----------



## met19

DDuck4Life said:


> If y'all are looking for another photographer to join in I'm game.  I know I did my fair share of sunrise and night photography last time DW and I were there. I know I will be out again to get some shots I missed. The Trevi Fountain is one I will definitely being spending some time at night shooting since in 2014 it was covered in scaffolding and you really couldn't get a decent shot. and I'll take rain any day over the hail storm we got trapped in when I just wanted to get a couple more shots of St. Mark's.





Cousin Orville said:


> Great!  We can set up a specific time once everyone knows their schedules.  I would guess the 23rd after dinner will work best for most people.  I've read after 10pm crowds are lighter, but I'm guessing not La Dolce Vita style.  To get super empty, we'd probably have to go before sunrise.



The more the merrier.  I loved the Trevi at night, but also in the am.  I got there around 7 or 730 one morning in Sept and there barely anyone there.  Spanish Steps is something I want to see- it was likewise behind scaffolding when I went.  The Pantheon at night is a great shot too.  When I went on the Italy and Switzerland ABD, our guides always knew I got up in the am to take morning/sunrise photos and asked to see them.  I often passed @christannj DH on his morning run.



christannj said:


> I don't think that the after hour tour will happen.  According to several websites it looks like after hours is only offered from May thru October....bummer....
> 
> I can attest to Dustin's photo skills, he did the beautiful pictures that Kristy used in her trip report.  If Mike Holland and Pete join your group, none of the rest of us will need to take pictures since we will have our own photo crew.  I did, however tell Kristy that I thought that she would be able to spend more time with her husband on this trip since we are confined to a ship, hopefully I didn't lie to her.



Too bad about the after hours tours.  Context travel on that link mentioned we can asked them to inquire if possible (if one is not already scheduled).  Context tour is pretty pricey though....I'll shoot them an email about the 23rd and see what they say.  I'll post an update with their reply.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Sounds good.  We'd do the Context after hrs tour if available.  I'm not holding my breath, but maybe they just need to see some interest and they can request a date.

If not, I'd still like to see the Vatican and St Pete's earlier in the day.

That's good to hear about the Trevi Fountain in the morning.  We just need to optimistically get up, do a morning shoot, grab breakfast and then nap to the port.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Sounds good.  We'd do the Context after hrs tour if available.  I'm not holding my breath, but maybe they just need to see some interest and they can request a date.
> 
> If not, I'd still like to see the Vatican and St Pete's earlier in the day.
> 
> That's good to hear about the Trevi Fountain in the morning.  We just need to optimistically get up, do a morning shoot, grab breakfast and then nap to the port.


 

Not sure how close the Bernini is to the Trevi, but when Jen and I were in Rome and stayed at the Albergo it was 0.5 miles away and made an easy am walk...though at night the water of any fountain in Rome (but esp Trevi) is a beautiful accent in the photo....


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> Not sure how close the Bernini is to the Trevi, but when Jen and I were in Rome and stayed at the Albergo it was 0.5 miles away and made an easy am walk...though at night the water of any fountain in Rome (but esp Trevi) is a beautiful accent in the photo....



per Google Maps, the Bernini is 650m or about a 7 min walk from the Trevi fountain:



I've also be looking at this website with lays out self guided walking tours of Rome:
https://www.rometoolkit.com/walks/rome_walks.html

Was thinking that covering 2-3 of this would give a good overview of a few major highlights


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> per Google Maps, the Bernini is 650m or about a 7 min walk from the Trevi fountain:
> View attachment 232034
> 
> 
> I've also be looking at this website with lays out self guided walking tours of Rome:
> https://www.rometoolkit.com/walks/rome_walks.html
> 
> Was thinking that covering 2-3 of this would give a good overview of a few major highlights
> View attachment 232035




Great data-  I paid for few tours when I was there.  I did the Vatican museums (was packed) , the forum and Colosseum,  and piazzas and plazas.   I used walks of Italy and context.


----------



## christannj

I vote Will to be our walking tour organizer. As I have said before, when we were on the ABD tour I was completely disoriented as to where we were in relation to the hotel.... Now having been there it is easier to visualize locations on the map.

Chris


----------



## DDuck4Life

If you're a fan of Rick Steves' he has a bunch of Italy audio tours you can download along with the maps that go with them. I've downloaded a couple of them(ok all of them) to have for when we are walking around on our own and not part of a tour. 

https://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/audio/audio-tours/italy




christannj said:


> I can attest to Dustin's photo skills, he did the beautiful pictures that Kristy used in her trip report.  If Mike Holland and Pete join your group, none of the rest of us will need to take pictures since we will have our own photo crew.  I did, however tell Kristy that I thought that she would be able to spend more time with her husband on this trip since we are confined to a ship, hopefully I didn't lie to her.



Thanks, and yes having to be on the ship at night will certainty keep me confined. There were a lot of late nights photo walks with Pete, Dustin, and Mike on that trip, even a couple of stupid early mornings for sunrise photos and I'm sure with how much walking we did she was more appreciative of the extra sleep.


----------



## stenogoddess

Cousin Orville said:


> Great!  We can set up a specific time once everyone knows their schedules.  I would guess the 23rd after dinner will work best for most people.  I've read after 10pm crowds are lighter, but I'm guessing not La Dolce Vita style.  To get super empty, we'd probably have to go before sunrise.




I know on our last trip Heather went to the Trevi around 6:00 or 7:00 in the morning and got some really great photos. There was one older gentleman sitting there that really helped give the fountain some context


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> I vote Will to be our walking tour organizer. As I have said before, when we were on the ABD tour I was completely disoriented as to where we were in relation to the hotel.... Now having been there it is easier to visualize locations on the map.
> 
> Chris


  Looks like I got nominated.  I am more than happy to help plan out some things.  Just PM me with what people are interested in (and price limitations) and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I mentioned thus before, but the Hop On/Hop Off bus stops right in front of the hotel.

It's a great way to get an overview of the highlights of Rome and allows you to hop off and see what you want to see and hop back on to the next thing.

You also receive a headset and there are recorded info packages about what you are seeing.

Might be less expensive than getting taxis.


----------



## DisneyKevin

DDuck4Life said:


> If you're a fan of Rick Steves' he has a bunch of Italy audio tours you can download along with the maps that go with them. I've downloaded a couple of them(ok all of them) to have for when we are walking around on our own and not part of a tour.
> 
> https://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/audio/audio-tours/italy



I would also highly recommend Samantha Brown's Passport to Europe episodes about Rome and Venice.

All are available from iTunes.

we used a lot of the info from these to help us get started.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Anyone in the Piazza Navona area should try the gelato at Grom.

We have taste tested our way through Italy and the consensus was that Grom was the best.

Right Jason?


----------



## met19

DDuck4Life said:


> If you're a fan of Rick Steves' he has a bunch of Italy audio tours you can download along with the maps that go with them. I've downloaded a couple of them(ok all of them) to have for when we are walking around on our own and not part of a tour.
> 
> https://www.ricksteves.com/watch-read-listen/audio/audio-tours/italy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and yes having to be on the ship at night will certainty keep me confined. There were a lot of late nights photo walks with Pete, Dustin, and Mike on that trip, even a couple of stupid early mornings for sunrise photos and I'm sure with how much walking we did she was more appreciative of the extra sleep.



Rick Steve's audio tours comes with Maps too.  You can even download info on famous landmarks in his tours.  I listened to the pantheon before I went in.


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone in the Piazza Navona area should try the gelato at Grom.
> 
> We have taste tested our way through Italy and the consensus was that Grom was the best.
> 
> Right Jason?



My daily eating habits in italy consist of: pasta, expresso, vino, gelato plus amazing food.  At some points on the Italy part of our ABD I had 2 gelato/day.  That got replaced by Laderach chocolate in Switzerland.


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> I mentioned thus before, but the Hop On/Hop Off bus stops right in front of the hotel.
> 
> It's a great way to get an overview of the highlights of Rome and allows you to hop off and see what you want to see and hop back on to the next thing.
> 
> You also receive a headset and there are recorded info packages about what you are seeing.
> 
> Might be less expensive than getting taxis.



This is my plan right now with Mom. We'll need something easy for the first day



DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone in the Piazza Navona area should try the gelato at Grom.
> 
> We have taste tested our way through Italy and the consensus was that Grom was the best.
> 
> Right Jason?



Not Jason, but another vote for Grom. From rules!


----------



## christannj

I can attest to the hop on hop off bus... They sold the tickets at the front desk of the Bernini Bristol and then we walked across the street and got on the bus..... Couldn't be easier and definitely gave a great overview of the sites.  This worked very well for us when we arrived since this was a great way to spend our first afternoon in Rome.

Chris


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> I can attest to the hop on hop off bus... They sold the tickets at the front desk of the Bernini Bristol and then we walked across the street and got on the bus..... Couldn't be easier and definitely gave a great overview of the sites.  This worked very well for us when we arrived since this was a great way to spend our first afternoon in Rome.
> 
> Chris


i did one of those in Milan and thought it was very good


----------



## MaryKatesMom

kpiper said:


> Hi all! Work has kept me from the boards for a few months - y'all have been busy! I feel like I'm playing catch up already - I love it!!! I just booked two nights at the Bernini Bristol for before the cruise and may add a third night if I can talk DH into taking the time off work.
> 
> So, I do have a few questions.....1.) As we've never been to Rome before, what is the best way to see a lot in just the 2 days we will have? Private tour? The Vatican/Sistine Chapel is on our bucket list. Anyone else wanna go? 2.) I see some groups planning to go to Orvieto, food & wine tasting, etc. Could we be joiners? Or, would these tours take too much time from say, the Colisseum, Trevi Fountain, etc.?
> 
> Lastly, who all is going to the Dis 20th? We are!  (Sadly we are not going to China...)



I'm going to the Dis 20th and once the schedule comes out I was thinking of putting together a little join up at Tutto Gusto in the WS.  I thought meeting in Italy a fun little pun.



met19 said:


> I just booked the Sina Bernini Bristol and at the Westin in Venice. Last time I was in Rome I stayed at the Albergo del Senato.  That location was amazing.  But the Bernini looks great and my fellow travelers are A+.  I've been looking at fine dining/michelin star restaurants in Rome....and guess whats at the Bristol.  Not only a rooftop bar but a tasting menu with amazing desserts.



I am a 10 minute walk from Sina Bernini Bristol so I would love to join you at the Rooftop bar.  It is one of our favorite things to do in Manhattan.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

skunkvette said:


> And they just sent this via e mail,
> 
> Dear Mr. Giordano,
> 
> Warm greetings from Baglioni Hotel Luna!
> 
> It was a really pleasure to speak with you over the phone.
> 
> We would like to thank you for choosing our Property for your and your friend's forthcoming stay.
> 
> We would really appreciate if you would like to share with us any particular preference or requests of your Group.
> These information will really enable us to perfectly tailor made your stay!
> 
> Looking forward to welcoming you adn your friends soon, we remain at your full disposal for any further assistance you may require.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Giulia
> 
> *Reservation Office*
> 
> *BAGLIONI HOTEL LUNA
> Member of Leading Hotels of the World*
> San Marco, 1243 - 30124 Venice - Italy
> Tel +39 041 5289840 | Booking phone +39 041 9655930
> Fax +39 041 8106708
> *www.baglionihotels.com*



Just tell them I'm a princess and would appreciate extra fawning and a red carpet, and possibly a very handsome Italian escort to show me around.


----------



## OKW Lover

met19 said:


> guess whats at the Bristol. Not only a rooftop bar


Several of us have great memories of that bar!


----------



## christannj

The evening cocktail group may be expanding!

Chris


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone in the Piazza Navona area should try the gelato at Grom.
> 
> We have taste tested our way through Italy and the consensus was that Grom was the best.
> 
> Right Jason?



I think we ate Grom in every city in 2014! Lol we also really liked Venchi in Florence if anyone adds on the Tuscany pre-stay.


----------



## OKW Lover

For those that would like to see some pictures of Rome from our 2014 Viva Italia ABD, you can see mine at https://flic.kr/s/aHsk6dc8GW

If you are interested in the Venice pictures from then, take a look at https://flic.kr/s/aHsk687XnE


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> I don't think that the after hour tour will happen.  According to several websites it looks like after hours is only offered from May thru October....bummer....
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest to Dustin's photo skills, he did the beautiful pictures that Kristy used in her trip report.  If Mike Holland and Pete join your group, none of the rest of us will need to take pictures since we will have our own photo crew.  I did, however tell Kristy that I thought that she would be able to spend more time with her husband on this trip since we are confined to a ship, hopefully I didn't lie to her.



 I'm used to it by now!! I think this time I might tag along more if I'm not too tired. The only night I fussed at him was when he went out onto that thin platform in the middle of the Arno river by himself late at night.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> I've also be looking at this website with lays out self guided walking tours of Rome:
> https://www.rometoolkit.com/walks/rome_walks.html
> 
> Was thinking that covering 2-3 of this would give a good overview of a few major highlights


Val & I walked from the Bernini to the Borghese Gardens.  It wasn't a bad walk (all uphill, but not terrible) and the grounds are very nice.


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterKathy said:


> Just tell them I'm a princess and would appreciate extra fawning and a red carpet,


Knowing some of our fellow travelers, you may have some competition.


----------



## JWren1234

DisneyKevin said:


> Anyone in the Piazza Navona area should try the gelato at Grom.
> 
> We have taste tested our way through Italy and the consensus was that Grom was the best.
> 
> Right Jason?



Yes it is!  I love the Venice location too.  And the one here in NYC at Columbus Circle!

Hoping that Caramello Al Sale (Salted Caramel) will be available when we are there!


----------



## met19

Context got back to  the regarding the after hours Vatican tour.   They said dates for 2018 have not been released yet and get released at mid June.  They will reach back to me then.   They were wondering about how many I had to book. So if you're interested Friday night tour of the Vatican museums and Sistine chapel please PM me with how many in your group.

on my quick three days in  Rome  I've used both the walks of Italy and context.   I've also done eating Italy tour that was recommended by @OKW Lover.  That last one was really cool and the food was oh so good.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Context got back to  the regarding the after hours Vatican tour.   They said dates for 2018 have not been released yet and get released at mid June.  They will reach back to me then.   They were wondering about how many I had to book. So if you're interested Friday night tour of the Vatican museums and Sistine chapel please PM me with how many in your group.
> 
> on my quick three days in  Rome  I've used both the walks of Italy and context.   I've also done eating Italy tour that was recommended by @OKW Lover.  That last one was really cool and the food was oh so good.



As you know Kate and I would be interested in the After Hours Vatican tour.

The food (and wine) tour would be top on our list.  Do you know what time that starts?

I would think we could organize our own walking or HOHO tour hitting some highlights everyone wants to see.  The Roman Holiday scenes tour, anyone?

In my best Sam the Eagle/muppets impersonation: We've planned a glorious 3 day tour showcasing all aspects of Rome.  
Kermit:  You got a day and a half.


----------



## apurplebrat

The food tour 2018 dates are not out yet.
I still have my emails from our 2014 food tour group. I will reach out and ask about possible times etc.


----------



## christannj

Chuck and I would most definitely be interested in the after hour tour as long as I don't need to use all of my retirement to pay for it.   Would like the food tour as well, Karen, purple brat, offered to coordinate this again.  Still only coming in one day ahead at this point so if we have to choose it will most likely be the Vatican.  

Chris


----------



## stenogoddess

Cousin Orville said:


> In my best Sam the Eagle/muppets impersonation: We've planned a glorious 3 day tour showcasing all aspects of Rome.
> Kermit:  You got a day and a half.



This is me and Jeri every single time I plan a vacation.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> In my best Sam the Eagle/muppets impersonation: We've planned a glorious 3 day tour showcasing all aspects of Rome.
> Kermit:  You got a day and a half.



In my best Sam the Eagle/muppets impersonation: A glorious tribute to all aspects of the mighty Holy Roman Empire .... but mostly America


----------



## khertz

Dustin & I would be interested in both the food tour and the nighttime Vatican tour depending on price and timing.


----------



## DSNYDREAMER

I am starting to think I need more time in Rome!!!  Chris and I would potentially be interested in the night time Vatican tour.  We would also like to do the food tour, but must go to Orvieto.  Once we know timing and such, we will have to make some decisions.


----------



## met19

DSNYDREAMER said:


> I am starting to think I need more time in Rome!!!  Chris and I would potentially be interested in the night time Vatican tour.  We would also like to do the food tour, but must go to Orvieto.  Once we know timing and such, we will have to make some decisions.


This is why work is so much easier than vacation decisions.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> In my best Sam the Eagle/muppets impersonation: We've planned a glorious 3 day tour showcasing all aspects of Rome.
> Kermit:  You got a day and a half.


 
That's one of  The best lines of  the thread so far.   Between the food tour , The Vatican tour, going up to oviento( i've never been),  gelato and espresso opportunities, rooftop dining, Michelin star dining, all the other Roman stuff to do- this is going to be a packed day and a half.   Lots of decisions to make on what do you give up.  This is going to be a good trip.

Ps: I would like to point out if my gelato and espresso levels get too low I must have an emergency stop for immediate refills


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Context got back to  the regarding the after hours Vatican tour.   They said dates for 2018 have not been released yet and get released at mid June.  They will reach back to me then.   They were wondering about how many I had to book. So if you're interested Friday night tour of the Vatican museums and Sistine chapel please PM me with how many in your group.



Italywithus.com emailed me back regarding the after hours Vatican tour.  Their price is 350 Euros each in a small group or 3600 totally private.  I guess if there were more than 10 people signing up, a totally private tour would be less.  They also said dates for next year are typically released in the fall.


----------



## christannj

I have a feeling, Kevin and Will, that you will find more than 10 people interested in this tour, but I could be wrong or other plans may get in the way.

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

We have been to the VaticanWe're not going to take a Vatican tour or participate in the food tour.

We have been to the Vatican and the food tour takes place in the evening on uneven pavement. I don't see well in low light, so I ditched the last one at the first stop.

This is what we have planned (or not planned as the case may be)

We are in Rome for three nights (at this point).

Arrival day will be some sightseeing, eating and falling asleep at 6:00pm.

Day two will probably be the Trevi fountain, the Pantheon etc, some shopping and eating.

Day three will be a trip to Orvieto, dinner and packing for our departure the next morning.

Day 2 and 3 can flip. Depends on how things work out.

This is all subject to change.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just as an FYI, we were looking into plans, and likely just going to get into Rome Friday morning - Plan is:

- Lunch at Pane e Salame ... and also pick up a few bottles of wine there to bring on the cruise
- Exploring Rome, either hop-on/hop-off bus or just walking - want to see Trevi Fountain, Pantheon, maybe the Coliseum if we are up for it (though, likely just to see / take pictures from the outside) - probably a few other things, just explore a bit
- Dinner somewhere (thinking maybe Armando al Pantheon ... looks good and right be Pantheon)  
-> though if there is a food tour in the evening we could be interested in that instead

Saturday morning:
- Express Sistine Chapel, St. Peter's Basilica, and Vatican Crypt Tour ... starts before regular opening and is done by 9:30am .... then head to port


(trying to maximize the little time we will have there without going too crazy)


----------



## Chropistopy

As the plan stands today, I'll be arriving early on Friday morning.  I imagine that I'll explore a little but will need a serious nap.  I could be interested in the food tour that evening though.  It feels crazy thinking about all of this so far in advance.


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> - Lunch at Pane e Salame ... and also pick up a few bottles of wine there to bring on the cruise



Now we're talking!



TheMaxRebo said:


> - Express Sistine Chapel, St. Peter's Basilica, and Vatican Crypt Tour ... starts before regular opening and is done by 9:30am .... then head to port



What is the express tour?


----------



## FastPass

I love how active this board has become!!!  Now I want to do every tour, and stay everywhere, while eating everything.

So... how much will that set me back?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> Now we're talking!
> 
> What is the express tour?



here is the link to the tour we are looking at:
https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Italywithus.com emailed me back regarding the after hours Vatican tour.  Their price is 350 Euros each in a small group or 3600 totally private.  I guess if there were more than 10 people signing up, a totally private tour would be less.  They also said dates for next year are typically released in the fall.


 it's about the same with context.   Will post more details later


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> here is the link to the tour we are looking at:
> https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica


This seems interesting.  I'll have to explore Later we're not at work


----------



## Malia78

khertz said:


> both the food tour and the nighttime Vatican tour



interested depending how things shake out closer to (mom and I)


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> here is the link to the tour we are looking at:
> https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica



Thanks so much for posting this link.  We'd be very interested in this tour as well. I get horribly jet lagged though (which I'm dreading), so I can't decide if I'll be wide awake or passed out at that time in the a.m. Your 2-day plan seems like what we'd do as well except maybe not head to the port that early. I was thinking closer to 2pm just to get more time in Rome since we haven't been. Don't want to be overly ambitious, though.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Delicious Destinations on the Travel Chanel is doing Venice on 4/25 at 9PM.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> Thanks so much for posting this link.  We'd be very interested in this tour as well. I get horribly jet lagged though (which I'm dreading), so I can't decide if I'll be wide awake or passed out at that time in the a.m. Your 2-day plan seems like what we'd do as well except maybe not head to the port that early. I was thinking closer to 2pm just to get more time in Rome since we haven't been. Don't want to be overly ambitious, though.



Sounds great - be great to get a group going.

As for time to transfer to the port - I am flexible, and didn't necessarily mean would head over right after the tour (though I am the type of person that would rather be 2 hours early than 15 mins late)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So just booked the Bernino Bristol for that Friday night before the cruise

As an FYI, I've been looking into it for a bit and noticed the pricing has gone up and no availability it being shown through Hotels.com or anything ... so thinking they might be filling up (largely from us I assume) so if you are on the fence you might want to book soon


----------



## christannj

So it looks like we will be taking over a hotel in Rome and then another one in Venice!


----------



## kpiper

met19 said:


> Context got back to  the regarding the after hours Vatican tour.   They said dates for 2018 have not been released yet and get released at mid June.  They will reach back to me then.   They were wondering about how many I had to book. So if you're interested Friday night tour of the Vatican museums and Sistine chapel please PM me with how many in your group.
> 
> Hi Will! Bruce and I would love to go on the Friday night tour of the Vatican and Sistine Chapel! We would probably be up for Kevin's walking/food tours too but I am still pondering going to Orvieto for glass/pottery on Friday if there is still a group heading out to do that.....


----------



## kpiper

Ok, I'm not sure how I managed to get my message imbedded into my quote....but, in case you miss it, Bruce and I are in for the Vatican tour and probably some of the walking tours but also want to go to Orvieto.  I LOVE the Muppet quote Kevin - it's spot on!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Cathie and Steven to our cruise!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Cathie and Steven to our cruise!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> I mentioned thus before, but the Hop On/Hop Off bus stops right in front of the hotel.
> 
> It's a great way to get an overview of the highlights of Rome and allows you to hop off and see what you want to see and hop back on to the next thing.
> 
> You also receive a headset and there are recorded info packages about what you are seeing.
> 
> Might be less expensive than getting taxis.


I love the HO-HO's in places I've used them in the US, so I can only assume/hope Europe would also be like this - great suggestion!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> I love the* HO-HO's *in places I've used them in the US, so I can only assume/hope Europe would also be like this - great suggestion!



I was always more of a yodels fan


----------



## SorcererHeidi

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was always more of a yodels fan


Smart booty.  

I will even (albeit VERY sheepishly) admit it took me a VERY long time to figure out what a HO HO even WAS while doing research before my 1st time using one!!


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Italywithus.com emailed me back regarding the after hours Vatican tour.  Their price is 350 Euros each in a small group or 3600 totally private.  I guess if there were more than 10 people signing up, a totally private tour would be less.  They also said dates for next year are typically released in the fall.


Context quoted me 3300 for 10 people and 4380 for a max of 20 people.


----------



## met19

Karen-
Tracking....

tell me about the pottery/glass?  How does the glass in Orviento compare to Venice?

Thanks



christannj said:


> So it looks like we will be taking over a hotel in Rome and then another one in Venice!



I'll be at the bristol in Rome, but the Westin in Venice.  Got a nice reasonable rate there- the other hotel only had a junior suite or above for 750 euros a night.  I'll take my canal view room for 330 euros.  But I'll swing buy for drinks and chilling....


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just as an FYI, we were looking into plans, and likely just going to get into Rome Friday morning - Plan is:
> 
> - Lunch at Pane e Salame ... and also pick up a few bottles of wine there to bring on the cruise
> - Exploring Rome, either hop-on/hop-off bus or just walking - want to see Trevi Fountain, Pantheon, maybe the Coliseum if we are up for it (though, likely just to see / take pictures from the outside) - probably a few other things, just explore a bit
> - Dinner somewhere (thinking maybe Armando al Pantheon ... looks good and right be Pantheon)
> -> though if there is a food tour in the evening we could be interested in that instead
> 
> Saturday morning:
> - Express Sistine Chapel, St. Peter's Basilica, and Vatican Crypt Tour ... starts before regular opening and is done by 9:30am .... then head to port
> 
> 
> (trying to maximize the little time we will have there without going too crazy)





TheMaxRebo said:


> here is the link to the tour we are looking at:
> https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica




That wine bar/restaunt got good trip advisor reviews.  I recommend going into the Coliseum. Thought it was worth it- especially the 3rd level and below (not every tour does that).  They allow some people up to the top and below to see wha the cages where like.

I might end up doing the Express tour- I am really only interested in the Sistine Chapel, St Peters and the Raphael rooms.  the actually vatican museum is good, but just so much to do, it be worth it to cut most of that out.  Though a private night tour just sounds amazing.

The food tour is in the evening and is through eatingitaly.

As of now, I arrive of the 21st...that gives 3 days for "stuff".


----------



## DisneyKevin

Orvieto is known for pottery.

We love Ceramiche Giacomini in Orvieto.

If you are looking for glass...Venice is the place for that.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> That wine bar/restaunt got good trip advisor reviews.  I recommend going into the Coliseum. Thought it was worth it- especially the 3rd level and below (not every tour does that).  They allow some people up to the top and below to see wha the cages where like.
> 
> I might end up doing the Express tour- I am really only interested in the Sistine Chapel, St Peters and the Raphael rooms.  the actually vatican museum is good, but just so much to do, it be worth it to cut most of that out.  Though a private night tour just sounds amazing.
> 
> The food tour is in the evening and is through eatingitaly.
> 
> As of now, I arrive of the 21st...that gives 3 days for "stuff".



Thanks for the input - I'd be interested in going into the Coliseum, but just thinking of time, and might not have time to really do that fully and see the other things in one afternoon.

I am the same as you with the priorities of the Vatican

I looked at the food tour, that definitely sounds good (I saw some others that I thought people mentioned that were only in the morning/mid-day).  If the group is looking at do that Friday evening we'd definitely be interested but if people do it another time we can keep ourselves busy as well


----------



## Cousin Orville

My top priority is the food tour as well.  Realistically that's probably best done on Friday night for us.

I'd love to do an after hours Vatican tour as well if possible, but it may conflict even if dates that work are announced.  Will, I did the advanced math for the Vatican tour that I found, but your option is cheaper.  If we can't do the after hours tour, we'd be interested in the Express tour.  We've done the Vatican before, but I'd like to go back to the Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's and skip most of the museum.  This thread has been moving so quickly, but was there a discussion on doing express tour the morning we head out to the port?


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> My top priority is the food tour as well.  Realistically that's probably best done on Friday night for us.
> 
> I'd love to do an after hours Vatican tour as well if possible, but it may conflict even if dates that work are announced.  Will, I did the advanced math for the Vatican tour that I found, but your option is cheaper.  If we can't do the after hours tour, we'd be interested in the Express tour.  We've done the Vatican before, but I'd like to go back to the Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's and skip most of the museum.  This thread has been moving so quickly, but was there a discussion on doing express tour the morning we head out to the port?




i believe @TheMaxRebo posted about it.  
I think first we see if the dates for after hours tour are available- then price it out and who is interested vs doing a food tour.  The only issue with the after hours tour is you don't get into St Peters, but I would do a separate St Peter's tour just to have the sistine chapel almost empty at night.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> My top priority is the food tour as well.  Realistically that's probably best done on Friday night for us.
> 
> I'd love to do an after hours Vatican tour as well if possible, but it may conflict even if dates that work are announced.  Will, I did the advanced math for the Vatican tour that I found, but your option is cheaper.  If we can't do the after hours tour, we'd be interested in the Express tour.  We've done the Vatican before, but I'd like to go back to the Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's and skip most of the museum.  This thread has been moving so quickly, but *was there a discussion on doing express tour the morning we head out to the port*?





met19 said:


> i believe @TheMaxRebo posted about it.
> I think first we see if the dates for after hours tour are available- then price it out and who is interested vs doing a food tour.  The only issue with the after hours tour is you don't get into St Peters, but I would do a separate St Peter's tour just to have the sistine chapel almost empty at night.



That is what we are looking to do, the Vatican Saturday morning  this tour specifically: https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica .... starts at 7:20am and then done by 9:30 so plenty of time to relax, do any other last minute things in rome and then get to the port


----------



## christannj

Just wanted to vent.... I work with 7 other people who cross cover each other.  I thought that this was ridiculous but I happened to mention to our scheduling secretary that I had this cruise next March and did she think that I was being overly cautious wondering if I should officially put the paperwork in already to request the time off.  One other person already had that time blocked  because they have kids and it is Easter week so since we can only have 2 out at a time we processed my paperwork yesterday.  This is just something to keep in mind, especially for those of you like me who have adult kids and don't pay attention to this.

Retirement can't come fast enough
Chris


----------



## khertz

I already put in my request though I may have to tweak a day at the beginning and end. The other girl I work with at our clinic is known to go on cruises the week after Easter but next year that week will be all mine!! Lol


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> i believe @TheMaxRebo posted about it.
> I think first we see if the dates for after hours tour are available- then price it out and who is interested vs doing a food tour.  The only issue with the after hours tour is you don't get into St Peters, but I would do a separate St Peter's tour just to have the sistine chapel almost empty at night.



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## tardis1029

christannj said:


> Retirement can't come fast enough


*AMEN !!!!!*


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> Just wanted to vent.... I work with 7 other people who cross cover each other.  I thought that this was ridiculous but I happened to mention to our scheduling secretary that I had this cruise next March and did she think that I was being overly cautious wondering if I should officially put the paperwork in already to request the time off.  One other person already had that time blocked  because they have kids and it is Easter week so since we can only have 2 out at a time we processed my paperwork yesterday.  This is just something to keep in mind, especially for those of you like me who have adult kids and don't pay attention to this.
> 
> Retirement can't come fast enough
> Chris



   I feel your pain especially being in the same field. I hope it works out for you. And luckily where I work In San Diego has a very good scheduler and he is one of my friends. But I'm sure he will be a little bit shocked when I put in easter  as a vacation request


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Nancy and John to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

For those keeping score...

There are now 88 of us!

We are approaching 10% of the passenger capacity.


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> For this keeping score...
> 
> There are now 88 of us!
> 
> We are approaching 10% of the passenger capacity.



I kind of feel bad for the other passengers who won't know what hit them when we all come on board!


----------



## christannj

DisneyKevin said:


> For those keeping score...
> 
> There are now 88 of us!
> 
> We are approaching 10% of the passenger capacity.



Only 5 to go.... To be really weird we should all wear the same color shirts to really freak people out... My guess is that John M would vote for black as our group color

Chris


----------



## apurplebrat

christannj said:


> Only 5 to go.... To be really weird we should all wear the same color shirts to really freak people out... My guess is that John M would vote for black as our group color
> 
> Chris



Or a really dark purple that looks almost black


----------



## TheMaxRebo

christannj said:


> Only 5 to go.... To be really weird we should all wear the same color shirts to really freak people out... My guess is that John M would vote for black as our group color
> 
> Chris



I vote for this one:


----------



## Cousin Orville

Or we can spontaneously burst into Another Day of Sun song & dance routine, Day 1.


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheMaxRebo said:


> I vote for this one:
> 
> View attachment 232514



No



Cousin Orville said:


> Or we can spontaneously burst into Another Day of Sun song & dance routine, Day 1.



No


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> No


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Nancy and John to our cruise!


Welcome aboard


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Trying to decide how many precruise Rome nights we should book, how much time we'll have in Rome.  @DisneyKevin , do you know what time all aboard is?  The muster drill?


----------



## DisneyKevin

You can begin board the ship at 11:00am. Access to your stateroom is allowed according to the category you booked. You can see that info here:

https://www.vikingcruises.com/oceans/ships/viking-sky.html

It's toward the bottom of the page.

I have not been on a Viking Ocean cruise yet, so I'm guessing at the time of the muster drill. I'm guessing 4:30 or 5...but again, thats a guess.

We did a muster drill on the Viking river cruise and it was a useless mess. No one counted or even asked who you were. No one checked to see if everyone attended. Some people from our group were standing on shore waving at us.

i would assume that because of the type of cruise (ocean), that this will be a more standard muster drill.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Thank you.  I've never been on a cruise that departed the first port so late (Viking says 11pm departure).  Wondering how the first day would be handled.   Guess more info will be forthcoming.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cackyschmackers said:


> Wondering how the first day would be handled.



What has you wondering?


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> What has you wondering?



With such a late departure,  I was wondering if we might be able to get to the ship later but I don't want to assume.


----------



## DisneyKevin

The ship will be open and available at 11:00am.

Viking requests that everyone be on board by 6:00pm.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking requests that everyone be on board by 6:00pm.


I suspect this means that the muster drill will be shortly after that.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> Viking requests that everyone be on board by 6:00pm.



Thanks. This was the info I couldn't find.


----------



## Dave Magee

You all seem to be a well-set group...I hope you don't mind be joining.  Eight of us are booking this week - I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Dave Magee said:


> You all seem to be a well-set group...I hope you don't mind be joining.  Eight of us are booking this week - I'm so looking forward to it!



Welcome!  It's going to be a great trip!


----------



## met19

One other place I am thinking of when pre-nighting in Rome: Ostia Antica.  Mainly as we will not have time to go to Pompeii when in Naples.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> One other place I am thinking of when pre-nighting in Rome: Ostia Antica.  Mainly as we will not have time to go to Pompeii when in Naples.



How long are we in Naples?  The Pompeii tour is 4hrs.  There's also a Herculaneum tour at 3.5hrs.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> How long are we in Naples?  The Pompeii tour is 4hrs.  There's also a Herculaneum tour at 3.5hrs.




For some reason I thought the Pompeii tour was 6-7 hours.  We are in Naples from 1200-1800.  If the tour is 4 hours is that enough or just a small taste?  I also heard Herculaneum is a good experience too.  But the question I have is we will need more time there?  Will have to do some research.  

I also booked 3 nights in Rome, so will have some time to kill   Very excited to go.  Trying to convince my travel buddy to come with...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> For some reason I thought the Pompeii tour was 6-7 hours.  We are in Naples from 1200-1800.  If the tour is 4 hours is that enough or just a small taste?  Will have to do some research.  I also booked 3 nights in Rome.



yeah, there are a number of tours listed that include Pompeii for a Naples port - but with the specific itinerary we have, going from Rome to Venice, seems like limited time in Naples so not sure which of those (if any) are doable for our specific cruise


----------



## Cousin Orville

The Pompeii (by itself) tour is 4hrs.  For comparison, the shortest tour option is 3.5 hrs, and there are only 2 of those (Naples city tour and Herculaneum).  It's a total guess, but I predict Viking will offer a Pompeii tour.  

If Pompeii is offered, 2.5-3 hrs is plenty of time unless you're seriously into Roman ruins.  We went there years ago.  It's pretty cool.  I'm not sure what we'll do this round.


----------



## christannj

I'm just going to sit back and let all of you plan this trip for us, just let us know where and when to show up

Chris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> For some reason I thought the Pompeii tour was 6-7 hours.  We are in Naples from 1200-1800.  If the tour is 4 hours is that enough or just a small taste?  I also heard Herculaneum is a good experience too.  But the question I have is we will need more time there?  Will have to do some research.
> 
> I also booked 3 nights in Rome, so will have some time to kill   Very excited to go.  Trying to convince my travel buddy to come with...





Cousin Orville said:


> The Pompeii (by itself) tour is 4hrs.  For comparison, the shortest tour option is 3.5 hrs, and there are only 2 of those (Naples city tour and Herculaneum).  It's a total guess, but I predict Viking will offer a Pompeii tour.
> 
> If Pompeii is offered, 2.5-3 hrs is plenty of time unless you're seriously into Roman ruins.  We went there years ago.  It's pretty cool.  I'm not sure what we'll do this round.



A number of years ago we did a trip to Sorento and during that, instead of Pompeii we went to Herculaneum, which is similar, but smaller and better preserved so you can see more of what life was really like.  We definitely enjoyed it

It is also closer to Naples - it is one of the shorter excursions listed on Vikings page so that could be an alternative if not enough time for full on Pompeii


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dave Magee said:


> You all seem to be a well-set group...I hope you don't mind be joining.  Eight of us are booking this week - I'm so looking forward to it!



Hang out a bit and you get absorbed into the group.

We all started as strangers. We just have the same travel addiction.


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Hang out a bit and you get absorbed into the group.
> 
> We all started as strangers. We just have the same travel addiction.


Well said.   I think travel is why I work


----------



## disneytized13

Hello everyone....thought I would take a moment to tell you a little about Gene and I (Bobbi).  We are from Northeastern Wisconsin, about 20 miles from Green Bay.    We have been DVC members since 1998 and have visited WDW, Disneyland, Hilton Head, Vero Beach, Aulani and done a few Disney Cruises.  We are very excited to be doing the Italy Viking Cruise and thank you for being so welcoming.  Kevin, thank you for all your patience with our questions.   We would be interested in doing a number of the tours etc various people have noted.  We look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## FastPass

As an aside, River Cruise Muster's are always comical at best. On our cruise on the Seine (Uniworld), I was being FORCED to have a Kir Royale while we were given safety instructions. Forced I say.


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

khertz said:


> Dustin & I would be interested in both the food tour and the nighttime Vatican tour depending on price and timing.


Since Nancy and I are coming in only one day early also, the after hours tour and food tour could work for us.  Please keep us in mind.  Right now we are both working and taking care of her mother and sister here in Florida, so I only check this forum about once a week or so.  TIA, can't wait to meet everyone and experience this trip.  We will be at the DIS party, so maybe we can get together and discuss trip plans.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Tin and John to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

Woo Hoo.   to all the new cruisers.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

FastPass said:


> As an aside, River Cruise Muster's are always comical at best. On our cruise on the Seine (Uniworld), I was being FORCED to have a Kir Royale while we were given safety instructions. Forced I say.



I think that is part of the European maritime law.  Like wine with dinner.


----------



## weatherboy80

Been a while since I checked into this forum (Joe and Tricia from FL), but just want to welcome everyone new that have signed up for this trip.  Still contemplating what tours we want to do outside of the cruise, but we are leaning towards the 3 night Tuscan/Forence wine country trip.  I wonder when we can book the pre or post trips through Viking?  We'd like to see and tour Rome, but not sure the timing or logistics will line up for that this time around.


----------



## DisneyKevin

weatherboy80 said:


> Been a while since I checked into this forum (Joe and Tricia from FL), but just want to welcome everyone new that have signed up for this trip.  Still contemplating what tours we want to do outside of the cruise, but we are leaning towards the 3 night Tuscan/Forence wine country trip.  I wonder when we can book the pre or post trips through Viking?  We'd like to see and tour Rome, but not sure the timing or logistics will line up for that this time around.



The Viking add ons are available to be booked.

Viking has not attached a hotel name to these yet.

Let me know if you'd like to add one of these.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Eva and Angela to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Jolande and Jacobus to our cruise!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Eva and Angela to our cruise!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Jolande and Jacobus to our cruise!


----------



## christannj

Welcome to the new maties....By my calculations that puts us over 10% of the ship....

Chris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I think I am a few behind - so  to all our new members/friends!


----------



## khertz

Welcome new cruisers!!

I have to say, I'm pretty bummed today. I was doing some research for restaurants in Rome and was hoping to eat at Terno Secco again where we had eaten on our ABD because both DH and I loved the lasagna there, and according to google, it's permanently closed!


----------



## OKW Lover

to our new cruise mates!!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> Welcome to the new maties....By my calculations that puts us over 10% of the ship....
> 
> Chris



Are we at 100 guests yet?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Kevin - Have you thought about a sticky with information on this cruise with a link to this thread on the cruise line forum?


----------



## met19

hmmm....new goal: rename the ship after the Dis?  Or more importantly: Viking needs a big thank you and bonus to @DisneyKevin for successfully selling their cruise for them.


Oh and welcome aboard.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> hmmm....new goal: rename the ship after the Dis?  Or more importantly: Viking needs a big thank you and bonus to @DisneyKevin for successfully selling their cruise for them.



I think in honor of all of Kevin's work they should rename the ship from the Viking Sky the Viking Skywalker, since Kevin loves all things Star Wars


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Are we at 100 guests yet?



We are currently at 94 guests.



MaryKatesMom said:


> Kevin - Have you thought about a sticky with information on this cruise with a link to this thread on the cruise line forum?



I have not. I think we are doing pretty well with just making announcements on the Podcast.



met19 said:


> hmmm....new goal: rename the ship after the Dis?  Or more importantly: Viking needs a big thank you and bonus to @DisneyKevin for successfully selling their cruise for them.
> Oh and welcome aboard.



Viking is endlessly amazed. We were the largest group when we hit 35 guests. I keep telling them I'm not done.



TheMaxRebo said:


> I think in honor of all of Kevin's work they should rename the ship from the Viking Sky the Viking Skywalker, since Kevin loves all things Star Wars



I'm keeping notes.


----------



## tardis1029

Dave Magee said:


> You all seem to be a well-set group...I hope you don't mind be joining.  Eight of us are booking this week - I'm so looking forward to it!


Can't wait for the family reunionWere the Magee's from NYC. Welcome 
aboard.
John & Micki


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> We are currently at 94 guests.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not. I think we are doing pretty well with just making announcements on the Podcast.
> 
> 
> 
> Viking is endlessly amazed. We were the largest group when we hit 35 guests. I keep telling them I'm not done.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping notes.



That is amazing!!  I was over at on the cruise line forum and was thinking of all the guests you booked and you aren't even doing a hard sell.  (Must be your personality is a big draw here!)   I bet a lot of those people don't watch the podcasts.  Although I DID hear the announcement I didn't even think about going until I came to the Podcast forum for the DIS 20th anniversary thread and just casually read the thread to learn how wonderful it was and it was exactly what I wanted but didn't know it and the price is amazing.  Just saying, I didn't know I how terrific everything was until I read it.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> I'm keeping notes.


The book of grievances


----------



## katluva

This will be our first cruise - is it normal to leave the originating port so late?  I was surprised how late we get to Naples on day 2.


----------



## OKW Lover

katluva said:


> is it normal to leave the originating port so late?


Not sure just why that happens but probably Viking thought people would want time to explore Rome.


----------



## Jolande Nijenhuis

Hello Kevin, thank you for your kind welcome. We are looking forward to seeing in March.
My husbands name is Jack, nobody calls him Jacobus ;-)


----------



## stenogoddess

tardis1029 said:


> Can't wait for the family reunionWere the Magee's from NYC. Welcome
> aboard.
> John & Micki



I actually thought they were just more of your family.


----------



## khertz

Any other fans of The Amazing Race? They will be in Venice next week!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Jolande Nijenhuis said:


> Hello Kevin, thank you for your kind welcome. We are looking forward to seeing in March.
> My husbands name is Jack, nobody calls him Jacobus ;-)



I fixed Jack's name on our list!


----------



## OKW Lover

I wonder who is going to be the 100th person to join us.   Hurry, hurry, hurry folks!


----------



## YZFMoose

I went and done it. I booked the Wife and I for Italy  !!!
Does this mean wife and I are 100 and 101? 

**waits impatiently on confirmation email  **

Any Canadians Coming?


----------



## DisneyKevin

YZFMoose said:


> Does this mean wife and I are 100 and 101



Actually, there are eight folks ahead of you.

This means you are 108 and 109!

I have 5 reservations ready to go tomorrow morning!


----------



## christannj

We have reached 11.7%

Chris


----------



## suomyno

YZFMoose said:


> I went and done it. I booked the Wife and I for Italy  !!!



So now I have a full thread to catch up on and some research to do... oh darn 

Though this trip might bring on our biggest relationship challenge yet: deciding who gets primary custody of the DSLR


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Question for those of you who may have already done a Vatican City tour.  I am looking at tours that include the Vatican museums, Sistine Chapel and St Peter's Basilica, the skip the line early morning tours.  My husband hates, and I mean *hates*, crowds. It's always a big deal for him to even do the Sail Away parties on DCL (he does it for our kids).  He, #1, isn't Catholic and #2, did I mention he hates crowds?  The museums, art in general, and the history of Rome hold great interest for him and of course he would go if i asked him to, but on a tour such as this, would it be realistic for him to somehow skip the Sistine Chapel part and for us to not lose track of each other to meet up after the Chapel part?  I don't know how these tours are structured. Wondering if anyone can share their thoughts.   Thanks.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cackyschmackers said:


> Question for those of you who may have already done a Vatican City tour.  I am looking at tours that include the Vatican museums, Sistine Chapel and St Peter's Basilica, the skip the line early morning tours.  My husband hates, and I mean *hates*, crowds. It's always a big deal for him to even do the Sail Away parties on DCL (he does it for our kids).  He, #1, isn't Catholic and #2, did I mention he hates crowds?  The museums, art in general, and the history of Rome hold great interest for him and of course he would go if i asked him to, but on a tour such as this, would it be realistic for him to somehow skip the Sistine Chapel part and for us to not lose track of each other to meet up after the Chapel part?  I don't know how these tours are structured. Wondering if anyone can share their thoughts.   Thanks.



I'm going to be very honest...

Every part of the Vatican will be crowded

Once on the tour, iI believe it will be difficult to turn back or leave the tour.

The route to the Sistine Chapel (at least the one I've taken) is a bit convoluted. You may need to ask if he can leave the tour prior to heading to the Chapel.

I would suggest meeting in square / on the steps in front of the Basilica.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Dave, Thomas, Bryce, Kip, Scott, Darrin, Patrick, David, Andrew and Katherine to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

I miscounted and our group now numbers 104.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Dave, Thomas, Bryce, Kip, Scott, Darrin, Patrick, David, Andrew and Katherine to our cruise!



 everyone!


----------



## Dave Magee

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Dave, Thomas, Bryce, Kip, Scott, Darrin, Patrick, David, Andrew and Katherine to our cruise!


I can speak on behalf of the first eight -- we are super excited to join and very much looking forward to it!


----------



## OKW Lover

Cackyschmackers said:


> Question for those of you who may have already done a Vatican City tour.  I am looking at tours that include the Vatican museums, Sistine Chapel and St Peter's Basilica, the skip the line early morning tours.  My husband hates, and I mean *hates*, crowds. It's always a big deal for him to even do the Sail Away parties on DCL (he does it for our kids).  He, #1, isn't Catholic and #2, did I mention he hates crowds?  The museums, art in general, and the history of Rome hold great interest for him and of course he would go if i asked him to, but on a tour such as this, would it be realistic for him to somehow skip the Sistine Chapel part and for us to not lose track of each other to meet up after the Chapel part?  I don't know how these tours are structured. Wondering if anyone can share their thoughts.   Thanks.





DisneyKevin said:


> I'm going to be very honest...
> 
> Every part of the Vatican will be crowded
> 
> Once on the tour, iI believe it will be difficult to turn back or leave the tour.
> 
> The route to the Sistine Chapel (at least the one I've taken) is a bit convoluted. You may need to ask if he can leave the tour prior to heading to the Chapel.
> 
> I would suggest meeting in square / on the steps in front of the Basilica.



First, I would have to agree with Kevin that every part of the Vatican will be crowded.  I'd also agree that it would be very, very difficult for him to go off on his own and still find a way to meet up later.  

As far as @Cackyschmackers hubby not being Catholic goes and how that would affect the his appreciation of the tour, I'd say its really not a factor.  The vast amount of the exhibits there are less about Catholicism and more about history and art.  Its really an interesting museum, especially for somebody who likes art in general and history.  

The Sistine Chapel is pretty much at the end of the regular museum.  After that you exit into St. Peters Basilica.  Both have some very, very nice pieces of art.  Michelangelo's sculpture Pieta is in St. Peters and is not to be missed.


----------



## christannj

Correction to the calculation: we are actually 11.1%

Chris, the self appointed statistician


----------



## YZFMoose

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Dave, Thomas, Bryce, Kip, Scott, Darrin, Patrick, David, Andrew and Katherine to our cruise!





Dave Magee said:


> I can speak on behalf of the first eight -- we are super excited to join and very much looking forward to it!


I can speak on the last two! , We are very excited to join everyone on the cruise! (YZFMoose's First Non Disney Cruise as adult)


----------



## met19

Cackyschmackers said:


> Question for those of you who may have already done a Vatican City tour.  I am looking at tours that include the Vatican museums, Sistine Chapel and St Peter's Basilica, the skip the line early morning tours.  My husband hates, and I mean *hates*, crowds. It's always a big deal for him to even do the Sail Away parties on DCL (he does it for our kids).  He, #1, isn't Catholic and #2, did I mention he hates crowds?  The museums, art in general, and the history of Rome hold great interest for him and of course he would go if i asked him to, but on a tour such as this, would it be realistic for him to somehow skip the Sistine Chapel part and for us to not lose track of each other to meet up after the Chapel part?  I don't know how these tours are structured. Wondering if anyone can share their thoughts.   Thanks.




I can not comment on St Peter's as the day I went, it was closed and the Pope was out in the square.  It was neat to be 5-10 ft from him though.  A nice consolation prize. 

We did a evening Vatican museum tour which includes the sistine chapel.  The museums have one of the largest collections of art in the world- most are either Christian based or Greco-Roman painting, sculpture and maps.  However, that being said, it was amazing and you do not have to be Catholic to appreciate what you are looking at.  The Sistine Chapel is the last part of the Vatican museum tour, and I imagine it would be possible to meet in St. Peter's Square somewhere.  However, I will echo what @OKW Lover and @DisneyKevin have said: The museums, square and St. Peters are all very crowded.  Even if your DH hates crowds I recommend he check out the Sistine Chapel.  It was very moving: enough that I want to go back to see it again and hopefully slightly less crowded tour if myself or @Cousin Orville can make an after hours tour work for the group which is still up in the air.


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> Correction to the calculation: we are actually 11.1%
> 
> Chris, the self appointed statistician


I was/am the Chris appointed pre-night trip planner.... 

Though I believe most of up staying at the Bristol will end up at roof-top bar having a spritz.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> Question for those of you who may have already done a Vatican City tour.  I am looking at tours that include the Vatican museums, Sistine Chapel and St Peter's Basilica, the skip the line early morning tours.  My husband hates, and I mean *hates*, crowds. It's always a big deal for him to even do the Sail Away parties on DCL (he does it for our kids).  He, #1, isn't Catholic and #2, did I mention he hates crowds?  The museums, art in general, and the history of Rome hold great interest for him and of course he would go if i asked him to, but on a tour such as this, would it be realistic for him to somehow skip the Sistine Chapel part and for us to not lose track of each other to meet up after the Chapel part?  I don't know how these tours are structured. Wondering if anyone can share their thoughts.   Thanks.





OKW Lover said:


> First, I would have to agree with Kevin that every part of the Vatican will be crowded.  I'd also agree that it would be very, very difficult for him to go off on his own and still find a way to meet up later.
> 
> As far as @Cackyschmackers hubby not being Catholic goes and how that would affect the his appreciation of the tour, I'd say its really not a factor.  The vast amount of the exhibits there are less about Catholicism and more about history and art.  Its really an interesting museum, especially for somebody who likes art in general and history.
> 
> The Sistine Chapel is pretty much at the end of the regular museum.  After that you exit into St. Peters Basilica.  Both have some very, very nice pieces of art.  Michelangelo's sculpture Pieta is in St. Peters and is not to be missed.



Just to add, some of us are looking at the Express Tour which starts before opening/the crowds arrive (thinking of for Saturday morning before heading to the port).   From reviews I have read there are much lower crowds (one review said when they were in Sistine Chapel there were only 7 people in it) - but it is limited in what you see so might not be the parts of the Vatican you want to see ... but just to give you another option

https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just to add, some of us are looking at the Express Tour which starts before opening/the crowds arrive (thinking of for Saturday morning before heading to the port).   From reviews I have read there are much lower crowds (one review said when they were in Sistine Chapel there were only 7 people in it) - but it is limited in what you see so might not be the parts of the Vatican you want to see ... but just to give you another option
> 
> https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica




I am considering this too.   Depends on what info I find out regarding the vatican after hours.


----------



## DisneyKevin

For those visiting the Sistine Chapel....

As most of what you want to see is overhead, you spend a great deal of time looking up and straining your neck.

On our first visit to the Sistine Chapel, I saw other visitors using small hand mirrors to view the overhead artwork.

I have used this trick on subsequent visits and it works really well and save your neck.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I am considering this too.   Depends on what info I find out regarding the vatican after hours.



My plan as well.  If no dates are available for the after hours private tour, we'll do the morning express tour.  I, like @Cackyschmackers husband, will probably pass without either of those options.  I'd rather not fight the Vatican Museum crowds.  I remember going during a "low season".  Most of Italy was empty - tourism wise.  No line for the Uffizi.  No line for the Academia in Florence.  But the Vatican was at maximum sardine packing capacity.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Thanks for everyone's input. I think we are going to go with Dark Rome Tours otherwise known as City Wonders Tours. We like the idea of the early entry into the Sistine Chapel, and we definitely want to see the museums. So we're going to go with their early entry Sistine Chapel and Vatican Museums tour. Their early entry Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's Basilica tour with the crypts does not give you access to the museums, so this seems like the best bet and a priority for us.  After we spend the time we'd like in the museums, I guess then we'll have to deal with the lines at St. Peters. Thanks again, Everyone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I think we are going to go with Dark Rome Tours otherwise known as City Wonders Tours. We like the idea of the early entry into the Sistine Chapel, and we definitely want to see the museums. So we're going to go with their early entry Sistine Chapel and Vatican Museums tour. Their early entry Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's Basilica tour with the crypts does not give you access to the museums, so this seems like the best bet and a priority for us.  After we spend the time we'd like in the museums, I guess then we'll have to deal with the lines at St. Peters. Thanks again, Everyone.



sounds good - I think for us seeing St. Peter's is the priority over the museum (obviously seeing everything would be great, but just trying to prioritize) so that is why we are likely to do that option, but totally understand your thinking as well


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds good - I think for us seeing St. Peter's is the priority over the museum (obviously seeing everything would be great, but just trying to prioritize) so that is why we are likely to do that option, but totally understand your thinking as well



The Raphael rooms, Sistine chapel and St. Peter's are my priority too.   I think based on my previous Vatican museum experience, I would prefer to do the museum not  with a tour if I do them at all. Clearly if they're part of an after hour tour with a very empty Sistine Chapel I would consider it.

The actual museum portion reminds me of the Met in NYC- so. Much. Art.  if I go to the museum I want to wander to what I am interested in.   This is why I want to use a tour to get into difficult/high yield areas.   Just my 2 cents based on my priorities.


----------



## met19

Cackyschmackers said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I think we are going to go with Dark Rome Tours otherwise known as City Wonders Tours. We like the idea of the early entry into the Sistine Chapel, and we definitely want to see the museums. So we're going to go with their early entry Sistine Chapel and Vatican Museums tour. Their early entry Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's Basilica tour with the crypts does not give you access to the museums, so this seems like the best bet and a priority for us.  After we spend the time we'd like in the museums, I guess then we'll have to deal with the lines at St. Peters. Thanks again, Everyone.


 I think you'll enjoy the Vatican. I know I did


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

I have sent everyone an email regarding being away.

I am here through Friday (Viking Groups closed Sat-Sun) to help with anything.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks for the heads up @DisneyKevin  - I hope you enjoy your time away!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

met19 said:


> The Raphael rooms, Sistine chapel and St. Peter's are my priority too.   I think based on my previous Vatican museum experience, I would prefer to do the museum not  with a tour if I do them at all. Clearly if they're part of an after hour tour with a very empty Sistine Chapel I would consider it.
> 
> The actual museum portion reminds me of the Met in NYC- so. Much. Art.  if I go to the museum I want to wander to what I am interested in.   This is why I want to use a tour to get into difficult/high yield areas.   Just my 2 cents based on my priorities.



Just to clarify,  the tour we are choosing is not a guided tour for the museums portion.  After the Sistine Chapel, the tour guide gives you a map and will answer brief questions,  but you are on your own to wander as you please til closing. Obviously we can only spend a few hours there since it's the day we board. Also, i believe it's not in/out access.  Just one entry then, we'd most likely go to the Basilica.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> I have sent everyone an email regarding being away.


Enjoy your time away.  Hope you get good weather.


----------



## DisneyKevin

OKW Lover said:


> Enjoy your time away.  Hope you get good weather.



You too.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Just an FYI Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern is airing a repeat.  Rome: Porchetta, Pecorino and Pizza. 5/15 3PM.   Although it sounds kind of normal, my guess is  he will still be eating brains at some point.


----------



## kpiper

Have a great time away Kevin! Look forward to seeing you in a few weeks!


----------



## khertz

DH and I are planning to do the same express tour as well. Our main priority is seeing the Sistine Chapel without a ton of other people since our experience on ABD was super crowded and rushed. And we would like to see the crypts since we didn't get to do that last time. The museums were great but not something we felt the need to repeat. We also might try to add a colosseum tour through them on Friday morning as well since that was another thing I wished we would have had more time to do on our ABD.


----------



## met19

Cackyschmackers said:


> Just to clarify,  the tour we are choosing is not a guided tour for the museums portion.  After the Sistine Chapel, the tour guide gives you a map and will answer brief questions,  but you are on your own to wander as you please til closing. Obviously we can only spend a few hours there since it's the day we board. Also, i believe it's not in/out access.  Just one entry then, we'd most likely go to the Basilica.



Don't miss St. Peter's.  I missed it and it sounds amazing- I tried going back as we did an evening tour and St Peter's was closed at that point and of course it was closed again b/c the Pope was in the square. 

I think your plan is a good one.  Viewing the Raphael rooms (4 rooms prior to sistine chapel) and the sistine chapel are very important.  Museum I think can be skipped- its interesting, but not on the same awe inspiring level as the basilica or the chapel.  The chapel is at the end of the museum, and not sure they allow you backwards at that point.  Most people do go onto Peters at that point if it's open.



khertz said:


> DH and I are planning to do the same express tour as well. Our main priority is seeing the Sistine Chapel without a ton of other people since our experience on ABD was super crowded and rushed. And we would like to see the crypts since we didn't get to do that last time. The museums were great but not something we felt the need to repeat. We also might try to add a colosseum tour through them on Friday morning as well since that was another thing I wished we would have had more time to do on our ABD.



My 10-15 min in the chapel were also rushed, crowded and overall disappointing as I wanted more time and fewer people.  I'd rather pay more to get fewer people to really appreciate it.  Look for a colosseum tour that has the 3rd level/tier.  Few groups go up to that area and the view from the top was pretty neat.  What are the vatican crypts?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> Don't miss St. Peter's.  I missed it and it sounds amazing- I tried going back as we did an evening tour and St aPeter's was closed at that point and of course it was closed again b/c the Pope was in the square.
> 
> I think your plan is a good one.  Viewing the Raphael rooms (4 rooms prior to sistine chapel) and the sistine chapel are very important.  Museum I think can be skipped- its interesting, but not on the same awe inspiring level as the basilica or the chapel.  The chapel is at the end of the museum, and not sure they allow you backwards at that point.  Most people do go onto Peters at that point if it's open.
> 
> 
> 
> My 10-15 min in the chapel were also rushed, crowded and overall disappointing as I wanted more time and fewer people.  I'd rather pay more to get fewer people to really appreciate it.  Look for a colosseum tour that has the 3rd level/tier.  Few groups go up to that area and the view from the top was pretty neat.  *What are the vatican crypts?*



Per the Dark Rome site for the tour being discussed: " Below the Basilica is the Vatican Crypt. This is where the most important Popes in Church history, including Pope John Paul II, have been buried. Access to the Vatican Crypt is not usually granted to group tours, so take advantage of this special opportunity."


----------



## WebmasterKathy

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have sent everyone an email regarding being away.
> 
> I am here through Friday (Viking Groups closed Sat-Sun) to help with anything.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin




Yep, I'll pray that you have fabulous weather and a perfect, relaxed holiday!


----------



## DisneyKevin

WebmasterKathy said:


> Yep, I'll pray that you have fabulous weather and a perfect, relaxed holiday!



You are too good to me.


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> You are too good to me.




Holidays and time away from work important for the psyche, the travel bug and overall wellness.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## khertz

met19 said:


> My 10-15 min in the chapel were also rushed, crowded and overall disappointing as I wanted more time and fewer people.  I'd rather pay more to get fewer people to really appreciate it.  Look for a colosseum tour that has the 3rd level/tier.  Few groups go up to that area and the view from the top was pretty neat.  What are the vatican crypts?



I think the one we are looking at does include the 3rd level of the colosseum, which we also didn't have on our ABD, so I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Gin and Stephen to our cruise!


----------



## met19

welcome.


----------



## littleshells

Hi everyone!!! I'm Gina and my husband Steve and I will be joining you all on this cruise in 2018! I'm excited to get caught up on the thread and plan this trip! This will be our first trip to Europe, so we are extremely excited!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littleshells said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm Gina and my husband Steve and I will be joining you all on this cruise in 2018! I'm excited to get caught up on the thread and plan this trip! This will be our first trip to Europe, so we are extremely excited!






Welcome! You may get the sense that a lot of us are very excited as well


----------



## DisneyKevin

Category DV5 is sold out.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Crystal and Matt to our cruise!


----------



## DisneyKevin

For the counters....well....for Chris.....

108


----------



## DisneyKevin

*From Viking's website...just to get you excited....because none of you seem excited.*



DAY 1   
*Rome (Civitavecchia), Italy*

Step aboard to begin your journey. The ship will be berthed in Civitavecchia, the closest port to the airport and Rome. Relax and settle in to your well-appointed stateroom and take time to get acquainted with the many ship amenities. Perhaps you will unwind at our Infinity Pool or browse the replicas of Viking artifacts at our onboard Viking Heritage exhibit.

DAY 2   
*Naples, Italy*

In Naples, your choice of excursions abounds. Take in magnificent examples of Greek and Roman architecture and the Piazza del Plebiscito, the grandest public square in the city, facing the former Royal Palace of the King of Naples. Optionally, also explore Herculaneum, Italy’s “other” Pompeii, drive along the stunning Amalfi Coast, or take a trip to the summit of Vesuvius. In your spare time, sample a hot espresso, a slice of pizza (the world’s first pizzeria opened here in 1830) or a locally made _limoncello_.

DAY 3   
*Sicily (Messina), Italy*

Today you will call on the Sicilian city of Messina, celebrated as one of Europe’s ten great cities when it fell under Spain’s purview in the 17th century. Admire the surrounding mountains, picturesque orange and olive groves and rolling vineyards. Long a commercial crossroads due to its location just two miles from the Italian mainland, today it is a remarkable repository of culture and architecture that spans the centuries. You will see the best of the city during a tour, including the Renaissance-style cathedral and bell tower and the ornate Porta Grazia gate.

DAY 4   
*Crotone, Italy*
Uncover the deep past of Crotone, founded as a Greek colony in 710 BC. Boasting a vast array of archaeological relics, the city was once heralded as the home of some of the Hellenic Empire's most celebrated figures, including many victors of the Olympic Games and Pythagoras, whose mathematical theories altered Western thought. During your visit, marvel at the impressive cathedral, a neoclassical wonder, browse the Pythagoras Museum and Gardens and explore the waterfront and Crotone castle.

DAY 5   
*Bari, Italy*
Explore sunny, palm-lined Bari, where streets are lined with romantic, honey-toned balconied houses, welcoming courtyards and Romanesque and baroque churches. Visit the Norman-Swabian castle, the splendid Romanesque Basilica of St. Nicholas and the Petruzzelli Theater, one of Italy's most important opera houses, and stroll the picturesque waterfront. Or perhaps visit Alberobello and its fascinating _trulli_ houses, a UNESCO World Heritage Site of whitewashed buildings with conical roofs.

DAY 6   
*Šibenik, Croatia*
Cruise the scenic St. Anthony Channel into the oldest Croatian city on the Dalmatian Coast, Šibenik. Resting at the mouth of the Krka River, this UNESCO World Heritage Site has a remarkably preserved Old Town. Roam its narrow streets past medieval houses and churches, all surrounded by four historic fortresses. The city’s St. James Cathedral is the most important Renaissance structure in Croatia. Perhaps you’ll join an excursion to view the impressive waterfalls of the Krka River.

DAY 7   
*Venice, Italy*

Welcome to Venice where the magical city renowned for its art, architecture and culture, is the ultimate destination on your epic voyage. Watch the sunlight dapple on the water as we ease our way into the lagoon. You can enjoy a panoramic boat ride towards the magnificent St. Mark’s Square on your included tour, and with your guide, you will admire the glorious façade of the Doge’s Palace and tour the ornate interior of Saint Mark’s Basilica. Or take a boat to Murano to see glassmakers at work in their centuries-old tradition with a stop to visit historic San Giorgio Maggiore island. As we will remain in port overnight, enjoy a fine restaurant, the vibrant nightlife, and perhaps even a romantic evening gondola ride along the Grand Canal.


----------



## DisneyKevin

https://www.vikingcruises.com/ocean...erranean/italian-sojourn/videos.html#noscroll

Watch the first video called Italian Sojourn.

This lady speaking could sell me swampland and Star Wars stuff.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Info about our ship, the Viking Sky:

https://www.vikingcruises.com/oceans/ships/viking-sky.html


----------



## christannj

DisneyKevin said:


> For the counters....well....for Chris.....
> 
> 108



11.6%...imagine a mike being dropped now

Chris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Thanks to @DisneyKevin for keeping our excitement level high

Just thought I would point out another link which is information on the dining options on the ship.  They all look good but the specialty restaurants - Manfredi's Italian and The Chef's table really look/sound good

https://www.vikingcruises.com/oceans/why-viking/dining-venues/index.html


and a review of the dining from cruise critic: (very positive)
http://www.cruisecritic.com/reviews/review.cfm?ShipID=748&pgtype=dining


----------



## OKW Lover

littleshells said:


> Hi everyone!!! I'm Gina and my husband Steve and I will be joining you all on this cruise in 2018! I'm excited to get caught up on the thread and plan this trip! This will be our first trip to Europe, so we are extremely excited!





DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Crystal and Matt to our cruise!



Welcome to the new additions!!!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Since booking the excitement level has been high for this trip. Although with seeing all the gorgeous photos of the ship I still think this one is my favorite picture from the ship.


----------



## littleshells

Is anyone traveling from the NYC metro area? I'm wondering what you all expect air to cost? I just want to budget appropriately. I'm looking and it seems like maybe not all flights are released, I'm seeing some LONG trips (30 hrs!) and virtually no nonstop flights! We'd be thinking economy or premium economy only.


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> Is anyone traveling from the NYC metro area? I'm wondering what you all expect air to cost? I just want to budget appropriately. I'm looking and it seems like maybe not all flights are released, I'm seeing some LONG trips (30 hrs!) and virtually no nonstop flights! We'd be thinking economy or premium economy only.



Have you tried searching 3 months earlier to get an idea of what's available?  I'm sure there will be somewhat reasonable flights out of NYC.  Coming from Houston, there aren't any direct flights to Rome or from Venice.  So, I'd expect the flight + layover to be around 14-18hrs and ~$1200-1500 for economy.  Obviously a WAG: wild a-- guess.  Yeah, 30hrs must include a loooong layover.


----------



## littleshells

Cousin Orville said:


> Have you tried searching 3 months earlier to get an idea of what's available?  I'm sure there will be somewhat reasonable flights out of NYC.  Coming from Houston, there aren't any direct flights to Rome or from Venice.  So, I'd expect the flight + layover to be around 14-18hrs and ~$1200-1500 for economy.  Obviously a WAG: wild a-- guess.  Yeah, 30hrs must include a loooong layover.



Good idea!  I'll have to see what's there earlier. I was guessing it'd be around $2,000 total for two for the whole trip there and back, but some of the pricing I saw was wayyyy more just for the JfK to Rome leg (except for TAP Portugal which seems to be budget and longggggg). I was just wondering if I wayyyyy under estimated!


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> Good idea!  I'll have to see what's there earlier. I was guessing it'd be around $2,000 total for two for the whole trip there and back, but some of the pricing I saw was wayyyy more just for the JfK to Rome leg (except for TAP Portugal which seems to be budget and longggggg). I was just wondering if I wayyyyy under estimated!



$2,000 for 2 would be an awesome deal.  From Houston, it would probably be underestimated.


----------



## littleshells

Cousin Orville said:


> $2,000 for 2 would be an awesome deal.  From Houston, it would probably be underestimated.


Good to know! Yes I'm thinking it's under estimated from NY too now that I'm thinking realistically about this Better start saving hahahaa


----------



## Cousin Orville

DDuck4Life said:


> Since booking the excitement level has been high for this trip. Although with seeing all the gorgeous photos of the ship I still think this one is my favorite picture from the ship.



Doesn't it make you wonder why the Europeans developed such a huge plug?

I love seeing the USB.  I actually switched out a couple of outlets in our kitchen to USB/plugs.  So convenient.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littleshells said:


> Is anyone traveling from the NYC metro area? I'm wondering what you all expect air to cost? I just want to budget appropriately. I'm looking and it seems like maybe not all flights are released, I'm seeing some LONG trips (30 hrs!) and virtually no nonstop flights! We'd be thinking economy or premium economy only.



We are - I've been playing around at things for a few months or weeks earlier - though knowing right around Easter may be a bit more

I was looking at Delta which was around 10 or 11 hours each way and working out to around $800 / person all in


----------



## littleshells

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are - I've been playing around at things for a few months or weeks earlier - though knowing right around Easter may be a bit more
> 
> I was looking at Delta which was around 10 or 11 hours each way and working out to around $800 / person all in



That's more like it! Phew!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> Doesn't it make you wonder why the Europeans developed such a huge plug?
> 
> I love seeing the USB.  I actually switched out a couple of outlets in our kitchen to USB/plugs.  So convenient.



some areas of Europe aren't too bad.  I got to Switzerland a bit and they are like larger 2 prong and they fit 3 plugs in a circle outlet

I agree about the USB - we redid our kitchen and put in undercabnet lighting that had usb plugs built into it


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littleshells said:


> That's more like it! Phew!



just an example - this is for 1 week before what we would need (should be able to check for our dates starting tomorrow)


----------



## littleshells

TheMaxRebo said:


> just an example - this is for 1 week before what we would need (should be able to check for our dates starting tomorrow)
> View attachment 235242


Awesome!!!


----------



## OKW Lover

littleshells said:


> Is anyone traveling from the NYC metro area? I'm wondering what you all expect air to cost? I just want to budget appropriately. I'm looking and it seems like maybe not all flights are released, I'm seeing some LONG trips (30 hrs!) and virtually no nonstop flights!


Delta does non-stop from JFK to FCO and also VCE to JFK.  We did that a couple of years ago on our Viva Italia ABD trip.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Delta does non-stop from JFK to FCO and also VCE to JFK.  We did that a couple of years ago on our Viva Italia ABD trip.



I've been looking and not seeing and direct flights back from VCE on Delta, they all have 1 stop (at least for days/times we were looking) - maybe that changed in the past few years.  Do see some directs from JFK to FCO but they are about ~$250/person more than with 1 stop


----------



## Cackyschmackers

littleshells said:


> Is anyone traveling from the NYC metro area? I'm wondering what you all expect air to cost? I just want to budget appropriately. I'm looking and it seems like maybe not all flights are released, I'm seeing some LONG trips (30 hrs!) and virtually no nonstop flights! We'd be thinking economy or premium economy only.



I shared your concerns, and I was very nervous ($3k for 20 hr connecting flights).  I searched 6 months out instead and could not have been more pleased to see from PHL (our airport) we can fly direct NONSTOP both to Rome and from Venice.  But they will not be available til Oct I am guessing. Big Whew!

These are three of *my* favorite pics:  Enclosed glass dome over main pool, infinity pool, and SNOW GROTTO!!!  I can't decide if I'm more excited by the ship or the ports!


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> https://www.vikingcruises.com/ocean...erranean/italian-sojourn/videos.html#noscroll
> 
> Watch the first video called Italian Sojourn.
> 
> This lady speaking could sell me swampland and Star Wars stuff.



I love this video.



littleshells said:


> Is anyone traveling from the NYC metro area? I'm wondering what you all expect air to cost? I just want to budget appropriately. I'm looking and it seems like maybe not all flights are released, I'm seeing some LONG trips (30 hrs!) and virtually no nonstop flights! We'd be thinking economy or premium economy only.



I currently live in metro NYC.  I know Delta flies direct to Rome and Venice and usually has decent fairs.  Aitalia also flies direct.  You should have a lot of options and prices prob will go down a bit.  I think it having the option to fly direct for a slight increase in $ and save a transfer is worth it.


----------



## met19

Im excited about the chef's table....love food and wine pairing at a multi course dinner....


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Im excited about the chef's table....love food and wine pairing at a multi course dinner....



agreed!  Definitely looking forward to the chef's table.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> agreed!  Definitely looking forward to the chef's table.



I was a little surprised in reading the cruise critic review that it is the Italian one that is the most popular and the one most important to make reservations for.  I too am very excited for the Chef's Table one - especially the Indian themed one I think could be really interesting


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was a little surprised in reading the cruise critic review that it is the Italian one that is the most popular and the one most important to make reservations for.  I too am very excited for the Chef's Table one - especially the Indian themed one I think could be really interesting



Yum, i love Indian.  Is it a specific evening? I didn't catch that anywhere.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> Yum, i love Indian.  Is it a specific evening? I didn't catch that anywhere.



It says the theme rotates every three days - I assume when we can book it would indicate what is each day rather than it be a surprise after you book a reservation, but not sure

*The Chef's Table (Deck 1):* An ambitious concept, the Chef's Table restaurant features a set menu, paired with wine that hews to one of five themes, each of which rotates every three days. The themes include Asian Panorama, Venice Carnival, La Route des Indes, which celebrates dishes with Indian spices, "sweet and salty" and "a gastronomic journey through time." Meant to be a leisurely evening at the table, the dinner offers five courses, including an amuse bouche and a palate cleanser. Wines are an integral part of the experience, and pairings can be unusual, such as a rose with oxtail soup. Courses are perfectly sized so that diners aren't over-stuffed.


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> It says the theme rotates every three days - I assume when we can book it would indicate what is each day rather than it be a surprise after you book a reservation, but not sure
> 
> *The Chef's Table (Deck 1):* An ambitious concept, the Chef's Table restaurant features a set menu, paired with wine that hews to one of five themes, each of which rotates every three days. The themes include Asian Panorama, Venice Carnival, La Route des Indes, which celebrates dishes with Indian spices, "sweet and salty" and "a gastronomic journey through time." Meant to be a leisurely evening at the table, the dinner offers five courses, including an amuse bouche and a palate cleanser. Wines are an integral part of the experience, and pairings can be unusual, such as a rose with oxtail soup. Courses are perfectly sized so that diners aren't over-stuffed.



Sign us up!  That's right up our alley.  I'm curious now what the other days are.  I didn't know they changed.  I'm looking forward to the Italian restaurant as well, but a great pre fixe meal with wine is our favorite.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Sign us up!  That's right up our alley.  I'm curious now what the other days are.  I didn't know they changed.  I'm looking forward to the Italian restaurant as well, but a great pre fixe meal with wine is our favorite.



also in.  i love good food.


----------



## DisneyKevin

For those interested..

The following categories are showing limited availability (as in single digits)..

DV3
DV1
PV3
PS3
PS2
ES3
ES2
ES1


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> My plan as well.  If no dates are available for the after hours private tour, we'll do the morning express tour.  I, like @Cackyschmackers husband, will probably pass without either of those options.  I'd rather not fight the Vatican Museum crowds.  I remember going during a "low season".  Most of Italy was empty - tourism wise.  No line for the Uffizi.  No line for the Academia in Florence.  But the Vatican was at maximum sardine packing capacity.





Cackyschmackers said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I think we are going to go with Dark Rome Tours otherwise known as City Wonders Tours. We like the idea of the early entry into the Sistine Chapel, and we definitely want to see the museums. So we're going to go with their early entry Sistine Chapel and Vatican Museums tour. Their early entry Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's Basilica tour with the crypts does not give you access to the museums, so this seems like the best bet and a priority for us.  After we spend the time we'd like in the museums, I guess then we'll have to deal with the lines at St. Peters. Thanks again, Everyone.





met19 said:


> The Raphael rooms, Sistine chapel and St. Peter's are my priority too.   I think based on my previous Vatican museum experience, I would prefer to do the museum not  with a tour if I do them at all. Clearly if they're part of an after hour tour with a very empty Sistine Chapel I would consider it.
> 
> The actual museum portion reminds me of the Met in NYC- so. Much. Art.  if I go to the museum I want to wander to what I am interested in.   This is why I want to use a tour to get into difficult/high yield areas.   Just my 2 cents based on my priorities.




Just wanted to mention that we went ahead and booked that early entry express tour just to ensure we had it locked up and we knew when we were doing that, etc.


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just wanted to mention that we went ahead and booked that early entry express tour just to ensure we had it locked up and we knew when we were doing that, etc.



On the 24th?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> On the 24th?



Yes, morning of the 24th


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just wanted to mention that we went ahead and booked that early entry express tour just to ensure we had it locked up and we knew when we were doing that, etc.



We did as well! It feels good to know we have something else checked off of the to-do list!!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just wanted to mention that we went ahead and booked that early entry express tour just to ensure we had it locked up and we knew when we were doing that, etc.



Same (although different tour with early entry and same company).


----------



## Cousin Orville

@met19 @TheMaxRebo @khertz  We booked the 24th as well.  Sounds like a perfect tour.  Private would be cool, but this sounds like it will avoid all the big crowds and concentrate on what we really want to see - Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's ... along with freeing up an evening for a delicious food tour.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> @met19 @TheMaxRebo @khertz  We booked the 24th as well.  Sounds like a perfect tour.  Private would be cool, but this sounds like it will avoid all the big crowds and concentrate on what we really want to see - Sistine Chapel and St. Peter's ... along with freeing up an evening for a delicious food tour.



Yeah, our thinking is to do the food tour if one works out for the evening before


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, our thinking is to do the food tour if one works out for the evening before



That was my thinking as well.


----------



## apurplebrat

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, our thinking is to do the food tour if one works out for the evening before



We should be able to do the food tour Friday 3/23/18. They have indicated they will have tours between 4:15 and 6:30.  I am working on obtaining more details. Will post when I receive an update


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Marilee and Dino to our cruise.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Marilee and Dino to our cruise.


Yay!  Nice to see you guys again!


----------



## khertz

apurplebrat said:


> We should be able to do the food tour Friday 3/23/18. They have indicated they will have tours between 4:15 and 6:30.  I am working on obtaining more details. Will post when I receive an update



I can't wait!!


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Yeah, our thinking is to do the food tour if one works out for the evening before



Booked it too- since this seems to be a theme.  Ill still price the private tour if people would like me to (and might go also).  

here is http://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com

I did twilight in transrevere.  very cool.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Booked it too- since this seems to be a theme.  Ill still price the private tour if people would like me to (and might go also).
> 
> here is http://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com
> 
> I did twilight in transrevere.  very cool.



This seems great.  I'd like to do the food tour in Trastevere if possible just hearing so many good reviews.  Is this the one that you did, @OKW Lover ?


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> This seems great.  I'd like to do the food tour in Trastevere if possible just hearing so many good reviews.  Is this the one that you did, @OKW Lover ?




I think that is what @OKW Lover did.  He recommended the twilight tour to me


----------



## bamagoofy

Will please add me to the food tour. 

Chandra


----------



## met19

bamagoofy said:


> Will please add me to the food tour.
> 
> Chandra




I just checked their calendar and they have not opened 2018 yet.  I can email them to say we have a group of x number that are interested in one of their tours.  I was thinking Thursday night.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I just checked their calendar and they have not opened 2018 yet.  I can email them to say we have a group of x number that are interested in one of their tours.  I was thinking Thursday night.



Thu or Fri is fine.  We'll get in Thu at some point.  As long as we can squeeze in a power nap, we're good.  Might need a little espresso pick me up...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We are definitely interested in a good tour, but only getting in on Friday so would have to be Friday for us (obviously can have two groups on different days)


----------



## met19

bamagoofy said:


> Will please add me to the food tour.
> 
> Chandra




Forgot to ask- do you have a preference for one of those tours?


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are definitely interested in a good tour, but only getting in on Friday so would have to be Friday for us (obviously can have two groups on different days)



I am not sure if it would be easier to reserve multiple spots or just pick a tour and a time and then have people reserve (i prefer the later just so I don't need responsibility).  I am open to either day.  I am arriving Wed I think.


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> I just checked their calendar and they have not opened 2018 yet.  I can email them to say we have a group of x number that are interested in one of their tours.  I was thinking Thursday night.



I have already emailed about the food tour. Both Thursday and Friday will be doable. They will have tours between 4:15 and 6:30. Last time we did the night food tour in 2014 there was a max of 10 per time slot/ they did allow us to go to 13 and we had 2 groups.  I am checking to see what the max number would be for us in 2018. 


In 2012 we did the daytime tour. It was fun too. It was wicked cool seeing the pyramid in the cemetary


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> I have already emailed about the food tour. Both Thursday and Friday will be doable. They will have tours between 4:15 and 6:30. Last time we did the night food tour in 2014 there was a max of 10 per time slot/ they did allow us to go to 13 and we had 2 groups.  I am checking to see what the max number would be for us in 2018.
> 
> 
> In 2012 we did the daytime tour. It was fun too. It was wicked cool seeing the pyramid in the cemetary



yup i remember the email.  which daytime tour did you do and which did you like better?


----------



## Cousin Orville

My vote would be for an evening tour, Trastevere, and Friday (although Thurs would still work)... and one followed by lots of Italian Vino.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> My vote would be for an evening tour, Trastevere, and Friday (although Thurs would still work)... and one followed by lots of Italian Vino.




The evening tour was pretty cool

Ah vino.....I just finished a bottle from Stresa....so good


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> yup i remember the email.  which daytime tour did you do and which did you like better?


This was the daytime one http://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/taste-of-testaccio/

I really enjoyed both food tours.  The daytime one was unique with the cemetery that felt like a park. Also, the daytime one we were given some time to shop at a few of the places.  The night time one was great too, more wine sampling. The food was fantastic.  I will most likely be doing the night time one again on this trip.


----------



## bamagoofy

Either day would be ok with me. I am interested in a night tour.


----------



## corky441

apurplebrat said:


> This was the daytime one http://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/taste-of-testaccio/
> 
> I really enjoyed both food tours.  The daytime one was unique with the cemetery that felt like a park. Also, the daytime one we were given some time to shop at a few of the places.  The night time one was great too, more wine sampling. The food was fantastic.  I will most likely be doing the night time one again on this trip.



Dino and I would love to do the evening tour as well. We'll be getting in on Thursday, so either evening would work for us, with Friday being the night of choice. 
Keep us in the loop Karen. Can't wait to see you again


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> I'd like to do the food tour in Trastevere if possible just hearing so many good reviews. Is this the one that you did, @OKW Lover ?


Yes, the twilight tour was what we did.  Karen @apurplebrat organized it when we did the Viva Italia ABD trip.  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## apurplebrat

corky441 said:


> Dino and I would love to do the evening tour as well. We'll be getting in on Thursday, so either evening would work for us, with Friday being the night of choice.
> Keep us in the loop Karen. Can't wait to see you again


Excited to see you and Dino again!


----------



## christannj

Karen, 
Chuck and I would be interested in the Friday night tour.... We will be arriving that day and will be ready to go.  I also need to look at the early morning tour since this may be something we would like to do before leaving for the ship on Saturday.

Chris


----------



## DisneyKevin

I am impressed that y'all are planning a walking tour on the night you arrive.

I usually have to fight to stay awake until 7 or 8pm before I crash and crash hard.


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> I am impressed that y'all are planning a walking tour on the night you arrive.
> 
> I usually have to fight to stay awake until 7 or 8pm before I crash and crash hard.


I'm equally impressed.  If past practice is any indication, the rooms at the hotel won't be available until mid-afternoon.  Very little time to get a nap in before the twilight tour.  Remember there is a 6 hour time difference between Rome and the east coast.  Even if you sleep on the flight to FCO, your body is still going to be tired that night.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

I was thinking the same since I'll have to have an early bedtime in order to make the 7:05am meet the next day!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> I am impressed that y'all are planning a walking tour on the night you arrive.
> 
> I usually have to fight to stay awake until 7 or 8pm before I crash and crash hard.





OKW Lover said:


> I'm equally impressed.  If past practice is any indication, the rooms at the hotel won't be available until mid-afternoon.  Very little time to get a nap in before the twilight tour.  Remember there is a 6 hour time difference between Rome and the east coast.  Even if you sleep on the flight to FCO, your body is still going to be tired that night.



It's definitely not ideal - but hoping to get some sleep on the plan flying over .... I travel to Zurich for work once or twice a year and that is what I try to do and then just try to stay up as late as I can to transition to Europe time as 
quick as possible (usually go right from the airport to the office to work and then dinners out, etc.)

It's really either this or not get to see much in Rome as this is the earliest we can realistically fly over ... and I do suspect the first 24 hours or so on the boat will be "low key" for us


----------



## Cousin Orville

Yeah, that first night or two is always rough.  This probably is bad advice, but what works for me over the yrs is a mid or late afternoon 1-2 hr nap assuming the room is available.  Waking up before dinner and walking around until 10-11ish then sleep as long as possible the next morning.  

The high danger with this admittedly is if the nap turns into a full sleep... not good haha.  You almost need a buddy system to motivate each other to wake up.

As far as Asia, there's nothing to help that jet lag.  It's like waking up into the Twilight Zone.

Anyway, we'd be up the twilight tour, but preferably on Fri (our 2nd night) in case things don't go to plan.


----------



## apurplebrat

christannj said:


> Karen,
> Chuck and I would be interested in the Friday night tour.... We will be arriving that day and will be ready to go.  I also need to look at the early morning tour since this may be something we would like to do before leaving for the ship on Saturday.
> 
> Chris


Awesome
We plan to arrive thursday.  You can freshen up in our room if your room isnt ready early


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Count Trish and I in for the food tours.  We are coming in a few days ahead and was planning on several food tours.  I've found them to be the best way to see a city.  If anyone has done any of the other tours from them let me know which ones you liked and did not like.  I put my email address in for the Venice tours which are "coming soon" and they will be sending me 20% off coupon.

The key to a good food tour is, although it is more expensive, is that the tour pays for the food.  It is NOT a less then ideal establishment giving away free samples to drive foot traffic.  You WANT the establishment to be so good it doesn't need to give away stuff to get people through the door.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Yeah, that first night or two is always rough.  This probably is bad advice, but what works for me over the yrs is a mid or late afternoon 1-2 hr nap assuming the room is available.  Waking up before dinner and walking around until 10-11ish then sleep as long as possible the next morning.
> 
> The high danger with this admittedly is if the nap turns into a full sleep... not good haha.



This has never worked for us.

It almost always turns into a full sleep and we're awake at 3am....with nothing to do.

I have set alarms and wake up calls to no avail.

This just makes the next day equally rough.

My advice...*try* to sleep on the plane (I highlighted try) and then stay awake as long as you are able on arrival day.

Because most flights to Europe leave the evening before, most arrive early in the morning the next day.

As Jeff gas pointed out, your room will most likely not be available until late afternoon.

This means that you have to keep yourself occupied until then or sleep in the lobby.

You're probably laughing, but it's happened to many of the folk who travel with us.

As I said earlier....I'm impressed that y'all are planning this. If we get our room and go someplace local for dinner...I think we'll be doing really really well.

The idea of walking around Rome at night on the day of arrival makes me twitchy.


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> Awesome
> We plan to arrive thursday.  You can freshen up in our room if your room isnt ready early



@apurplebrat im in for a food tour on Thursday or Friday- whatever you plan.   

@bamagoofy : Karen looks like she is leading the food tour planning.

For others who arrive Friday and need a room to freshen up- I'll be in town either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Yeah, that first night or two is always rough.  This probably is bad advice, but what works for me over the yrs is a mid or late afternoon 1-2 hr nap assuming the room is available.  Waking up before dinner and walking around until 10-11ish then sleep as long as possible the next morning.
> 
> The high danger with this admittedly is if the nap turns into a full sleep... not good haha.  You almost need a buddy system to motivate each other to wake up.
> 
> As far as Asia, there's nothing to help that jet lag.  It's like waking up into the Twilight Zone.
> 
> Anyway, we'd be up the twilight tour, but preferably on Fri (our 2nd night) in case things don't go to plan.





DisneyKevin said:


> This has never worked for us.
> 
> It almost always turns into a full sleep and we're awake at 3am....with nothing to do.
> 
> I have set alarms and wake up calls to no avail.
> 
> This just makes the next day equally rough.
> 
> My advice...*try* to sleep on the plane (I highlighted try) and then stay awake as long as you are able on arrival day.
> 
> Because most flights to Europe leave the evening before, most arrive early in the morning the next day.
> 
> As Jeff gas pointed out, your room will most likely not be available until late afternoon.
> 
> This means that you have to keep yourself occupied until then or sleep in the lobby.
> 
> You're probably laughing, but it's happened to many of the folk who travel with us.
> 
> As I said earlier....I'm impressed that y'all are planning this. If we get our room and go someplace local for dinner...I think we'll be doing really really well.
> 
> The idea of walking around Rome at night on the day of arrival makes me twitchy.



I medicate my self on my europe flight and then caffeinate on arrival.  I've been switching days and nights at work for years now and this is my method I use both @ work and @ travel.  Not the best, prob nor the healthiest but the most effective for me.  It makes the first day a little painful but c'est la vie

PS: i would've said the last phrase in italian if I knew it.

PSS: I might do a walking tour of piazzas/plazas at twilight on thursday night if people are around and we are doing the food tour on friday


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> This has never worked for us.
> 
> It almost always turns into a full sleep and we're awake at 3am....with nothing to do.
> 
> I have set alarms and wake up calls to no avail.
> 
> This just makes the next day equally rough.



Agreed.  It's waking up from the nap where everything can go wrong in a hurry.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I medicate my self on my europe flight and then caffeinate on arrival.  I've been switching days and nights at work for years now and this is my method I use both @ work and @ travel.  Not the best, prob nor the healthiest but the most effective for me.  It makes the first day a little painful but c'est la vie
> 
> PS: i would've said the last phrase in italian if I knew it.
> 
> PSS: I might do a walking tour of piazzas/plazas at twilight on thursday night if people are around and we are doing the food tour on friday



Nothing wrong with a little stimulant every now and then.  An espresso a day keeps the jet lag away.


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> PSS: I might do a walking tour of piazzas/plazas at twilight on thursday night if people are around and we are doing the food tour on friday



This sounds like a nice idea


----------



## bamagoofy

I am arriving Wednesday. @met19 Thursday night sounds like a good plan. Karen please add me to list of the food tour Friday night.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Nothing wrong with a little stimulant every now and then.  An espresso a day keeps the jet lag away.



Haha- An expresso or two a day is the cure for jet lag   On my work overnights: a cup of tea before I drive in and a grande redeye @ work.  On my arrival into Milan- 2 expressos on Aitalia and 1.5 on the ground near the Duomo in the afternoon and I was adjusted the next day (jenn didn't like hers and i finished it).  



apurplebrat said:


> This sounds like a nice idea





bamagoofy said:


> I am arriving Wednesday. @met19 Thursday night sounds like a good plan. Karen please add me to list of the food tour Friday night.



A few tours I am considering for Thursday- have not decided specifically which one to do.  I love history so Rome is up my alley and I think an evening one with photos at night I'll enjoy.  I've used walks prior on my italy trip- they are ok.  Not as good as the eating italy food tours.  When I decide on one in particular I'll let everyone know- right now I am partial to context evening tour or walks of rome walking tour @ evening.  For me I want to hit Trevi in the am when empty and later when it empties out a bit.

https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/evening-passeggiata
https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/colosseum-and-imperial-rome-tour
https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/caesar-and-empire
https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/fall-and-rise-of-rome
https://www.walksofitaly.com/rome-tours/colosseum-night-tour
https://www.walksofitaly.com/rome-tours/welcome-rome-walking-tours
https://www.walksofitaly.com/rome-tours/domus-aurea-tour


----------



## jeffbeardreams

This trip sounds like an absolute dream. I hope all of y'all who are going have a blast. We'd be joining you except the timing just stinks for me next spring.


----------



## corky441

Well there's no turning back now . . .

We've booked the Bernini Bristol for 2 nights pre-cruise ( prepaid for the lower rate ) NON-refundable
Also found out that the Bernini offers a private car service from the airport to the hotel - for a fee of course. But that solves the whole finding a taxi at the airport or taking the Metro or going with an unknown car service. Worth every Euro knowing that we're going to get where we need to be 

Also, going to spend 4 extra nights in Venice after the cruise. We're trying something out of our comfort zone - We're renting an apartment 
It's located in the San Marco Sestiere - about a 5 minute walk to Piazza San Marco in one direction and the Rialto Market in another . One bedroom, huge kitchen and living room, overlooking a small canal, upper loft with access to a rooftop terrace.

Hoping to get to the supermarket and the Rialto market on Saturday to get provisions for Easter Dinner.

I am beyond excited


----------



## jeffbeardreams

I always try to rent furnished apartments in Europe when we're in one spot for more than just a couple of days. It's usually pretty cost effective and the extra room to stretch out and breathe makes a ton of difference over hotel rooms.


----------



## khertz

When we did the ABD, we ended up on the food tour the evening of our arrival day. It actually worked out well because it made us stay up and moving so we could go to bed at normal time instead of ridiculously early and getting ourselves all messed up. The only time that was tough was sitting down at the restaurant towards the end of the tour for pasta and wine. That's when we started having a tough time keeping our eyes open! But the rest of the evening wasn't too bad and we ended up fully adjusted to the time by the next day.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littleshells said:


> Awesome!!!



Just thought I'd share we have been looking more and found through KLM a decent option that includes a direct flight over - all-in under $800/person ... we are leaning towards this


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just thought I'd share we have been looking more and found through KLM a decent option that includes a direct flight over - all-in under $800/person ... we are leaning towards thisView attachment 235886


Ah, to live in NY.  Great price!


----------



## tardis1029

corky441 said:


> Dino and I would love to do the evening tour as well. We'll be getting in on Thursday, so either evening would work for us, with Friday being the night of choice.
> Keep us in the loop Karen. Can't wait to see you again



Same here Karen, arriving  Thursday. Please add us in. Day time or night you always pick the best food tour.


----------



## apurplebrat

tardis1029 said:


> Hi Karen,
> Mi
> 
> 
> Same here Karen, arriving  Thursday. Please add us in. Day time or night you always pick the best food tour.


Awesome!


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Ah, to live in NY.  Great price!



I'm gonna miss the direct flights to everywhere


----------



## DDuck4Life

So jealous of the price and flight times. I'm just hoping for a halfway decent itinerary out of New Orleans. Price wise nothing looks that great right now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDuck4Life said:


> So jealous of the price and flight times. I'm just hoping for a halfway decent itinerary out of New Orleans. Price wise nothing looks that great right now.



Well, if it works out better for you to go via NYC you can camp out with us as needed


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

apurplebrat said:


> I have already emailed about the food tour. Both Thursday and Friday will be doable. They will have tours between 4:15 and 6:30. Last time we did the night food tour in 2014 there was a max of 10 per time slot/ they did allow us to go to 13 and we had 2 groups.  I am checking to see what the max number would be for us in 2018.
> 
> 
> In 2012 we did the daytime tour. It was fun too. It was wicked cool seeing the pyramid in the cemetary


We would like to join the tour on Friday.  Just let us know where and when.   Bob and Nancy


----------



## corky441

Looks like the flights have opened up for both legs of our vacation.

That KLM flight out and into JFK will work for us.    
We can fly to JFK on our JetBlue points for free

I'll probably be booking this week


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Does anyone have any input for me on flying American Airlines overseas? My husband had a horrible flight from Philadelphia to Berlin on US Air Equipment several years ago. He said it was so cramped beyond belief in Coach.( Don't ask me why he didn't upgrade to business since it was for work). But his concern is because both of us are about six feet tall and he said that he had horribly inadequate legroom.on that very long flight. I've been on seatguru and it just seems like the American/ British Airways equipment is just standard. We are okay  on domestic flights. Has anyone had any experience with the A330 cramming more seats in so you have less legroom? Is this a concern, I'm wondering? Is there a way for me to look into this more?  I was on American's website trying to decipher the pitch and seat width and I don't really know what I'm looking at to tell you the truth.


----------



## apurplebrat

Oilheadbob2017 said:


> We would like to join the tour on Friday.  Just let us know where and when.   Bob and Nancy


Awesome!


----------



## YZFMoose

Cackyschmackers said:


> I shared your concerns, and I was very nervous ($3k for 20 hr connecting flights).  I searched 6 months out instead and could not have been more pleased to see from PHL (our airport) we can fly direct NONSTOP both to Rome and from Venice.  But they will not be available til Oct I am guessing. Big Whew!
> 
> These are three of *my* favorite pics:  Enclosed glass dome over main pool, infinity pool, and SNOW GROTTO!!!  I can't decide if I'm more excited by the ship or the ports!
> 
> View attachment 235294
> View attachment 235296
> View attachment 235297




The Snow room looks interesting . It will remind me of home. (Lake Ice is finally melting off the lakes here (We had snow on 05/07) ) ((Northern Canada))


----------



## littleshells

I have been daydreaming about this trip since I booked last week! I love this thread, so much helpful info, it's going to be so great to travel with you all!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Robert and Karla to our cruise.

(I typed this from my table at Aulani overlooking the Pacific.)


----------



## OKW Lover

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Robert and Karla to our cruise.


Yay!!   



DisneyKevin said:


> (I typed this from my table at Aulani overlooking the Pacific.)


  Ohhh.  Ahhh.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Robert and Karla to our cruise.
> 
> (I typed this from my table at Aulani overlooking the Pacific.)



Gotta love technology ... now enjoy your vacation!


----------



## christannj

DisneyKevin said:


> (I typed this from my table at Aulani overlooking the Pacific.)



I never knew that you were this cruel of an individual, Kevin

Chris

Oh and welcome to the newbies


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Robert and Karla to our cruise.
> 
> (I typed this from my table at Aulani overlooking the Pacific.)




Benvenuto


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Donald and Paul to our cruise!


----------



## OKW Lover

I can't believe how big this has gotten!  When first announced it sounded interesting but perhaps a bit out of reach for most of the usual gang of DIS travelers.  Apparently I grossly underestimated the depths of the whole DIS pool.  This makes well over 100 people now.  Wow!

To Donald & Paul -


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I can't believe how big this has gotten!  When first announced it sounded interesting but perhaps a bit out of reach for most of the usual gang of DIS travelers.  Apparently I grossly underestimated the depths of the whole DIS pool.  This makes well over 100 people now.  Wow!
> 
> To Donald & Paul -



I agree - I remember when my wife and I signed up and we pushed the group into the 30s I thought it was a good size group ... little did I know though!

I think the fact it is the week before Easter is a factor - I know that is why we are able to go as our kids are off from school so we are able to bring them to "camp Nanna and Grandpa's" while we travel


----------



## corky441

OKW Lover said:


> I can't believe how big this has gotten!  When first announced it sounded interesting but perhaps a bit out of reach for most of the usual gang of DIS travelers.  Apparently I grossly underestimated the depths of the whole DIS pool.  This makes well over 100 people now.  Wow!
> 
> To Donald & Paul -



It just took some of us longer to find buyers for our extra kidney. Or, in some cases, more time to convince significant others that life would surely be Hell on Earth if they didn't agree to join the group. 
Just saying 

Welcome Donald and Paul


----------



## Diz Duck

Paul and I are excited to be joining this cruise!


----------



## kpiper

Welcome to all the newbies who have joined up in the last few weeks!  We are going to have such an AWESOME time!! 


We would be interested in the food tour if there is still room!


----------



## corky441

I know that none of us need to get excited about this trip 

But, just in case, here is a link to Live Webcams throughout Italy - ENJOY

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/italia.html


----------



## met19

welcome to the newbies.  @corky441 thanks for those cams....already dreaming of being there


----------



## Cousin Orville

Welcome everyone new!  Hope everyone has a nice weekend including you poor guys and gals suffering at Aulani.  However will you cope?


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> including you poor guys and gals suffering at Aulani. However will you cope?


Its grueling.


----------



## corky441

*Finding Non-stop flights from JFK to Rome & Venice to JFK on Delta for under $700* - just might be finalizing transportation this week


----------



## OKW Lover

Sounds like a pretty good price Marilee.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> *Finding Non-stop flights from JFK to Rome & Venice to JFK on Delta for under $700* - just might be finalizing transportation this week



I was going to post about that too - that first time I saw the flight back from Venice

The only direct over I am seeing is via an Alitalia flight, which has me a bit worried about them being out of business come next March which is the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger.  Are you seeing other direct flights to FCO?


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> The only direct over I am seeing is via an Alitalia flight, which has me a bit worried about them being out of business come next March which is the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger. Are you seeing other direct flights to FCO?


Delta flys non-stop (which is different than "direct") from JFK to FCO.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Delta flys non-stop (which is different than "direct") from JFK to FCO.



The day we were looking at (Thursday the 22nd, overnight to the Friday) the only non-stop flights offered on Delta's site are serviced be Alitalia.  If we look the day before there are 2 by Alitalia but actually is one by Delta


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> The day we were looking at (Thursday the 22nd, overnight to the Friday) the only non-stop flights offered on Delta's site are serviced be Alitalia.  If we look the day before there are 2 by Alitalia but actually is one by Delta


I prefer to fly Delta.  When I'm booking one of their code-share flights, I always go with the one actually operated by Delta.  When we did our ABD Viva Italia trip a couple of years ago, we flew Delta non-stop from JFK to FCO.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

corky441 said:


> *Finding Non-stop flights from JFK to Rome & Venice to JFK on Delta for under $700* - just might be finalizing transportation this week



Those look perfect!  I'm holding out for when they release the VCE>PHL leg. Not sure if that's a mistake, tho since PHL>FCO are out.  If history is any indication,  the VCE>PHL won't be available for months.   I'd love to not have to drive to JFK if we could get the nonstop Phila flights.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> I prefer to fly Delta.  When I'm booking one of their code-share flights, I always go with the one actually operated by Delta.  When we did our ABD Viva Italia trip a couple of years ago, we flew Delta non-stop from JFK to FCO.



yeah, that is what I am looking to do - unfortunately, as of now, the day we are looking to fly is the only day that week that doesn't offer a non-stop operated by Delta (I am trying to find out form them if it will become available or not)

Though, I guess the other option is we travel a day sooner but that creates other issues/challenges/costs


----------



## corky441

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was going to post about that too - that first time I saw the flight back from Venice
> 
> The only direct over I am seeing is via an Alitalia flight, which has me a bit worried about them being out of business come next March which is the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger.  Are you seeing other direct flights to FCO?



We're flying out Wednesday 3/21
Returning Wednesday 4/4

Flights are Delta #444 & #475


----------



## JWren1234

corky441 said:


> We're flying out Wednesday 3/21
> Returning Wednesday 4/4
> 
> Flights are Delta #444 & #475



I'm also on #444 on Wednesday 3/21, looking forward to seeing you and Dino!

Jason


----------



## Jay1075

Finally booked our flights and a 3 night pre-stay in Rome.  Nothing direct (in my price range) from Boston, but we can deal with one quick stop over. Can't wait!


----------



## corky441

JWren1234 said:


> I'm also on #444 on Wednesday 3/21, looking forward to seeing you and Dino!
> 
> Jason



That's great Jason. Can't wait to see you again. It's been too long 
Are you staying at the Bernini Bristol?


----------



## Cousin Orville

We went ahead and booked our flights as well.  Arriving in Rome on the 21st.  Departing early on the 2nd.


----------



## JWren1234

corky441 said:


> That's great Jason. Can't wait to see you again. It's been too long
> Are you staying at the Bernini Bristol?



Yes, I'm staying there too!  I also opted to include the transfer from the airport to the hotel.

Jason


----------



## corky441

JWren1234 said:


> Yes, I'm staying there too!  I also opted to include the transfer from the airport to the hotel.
> 
> Jason



We booked the transfer too.   I wonder if they'll put us together or send two cars???


----------



## corky441

corky441 said:


> We booked the transfer too.   I wonder if they'll put us together or send two cars???



Jason,

Dino just checked and the car seats 3. 

Can you cancel your transfer? Then we can go together and you'll only have to pay 1/3 of the cost. We've already prepaid for the car


----------



## JWren1234

corky441 said:


> Jason,
> 
> Dino just checked and the car seats 3.
> 
> Can you cancel your transfer? Then we can go together and you'll only have to pay 1/3 of the cost. We've already prepaid for the car



Thank you very much!  I will check to see if I can cancel the transfer.

Jason


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> I was going to post about that too - that first time I saw the flight back from Venice
> 
> The only direct over I am seeing is via an Alitalia flight, which has me a bit worried about them being out of business come next March which is the only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger.  Are you seeing other direct flights to FCO?





TheMaxRebo said:


> The day we were looking at (Thursday the 22nd, overnight to the Friday) the only non-stop flights offered on Delta's site are serviced be Alitalia.  If we look the day before there are 2 by Alitalia but actually is one by Delta





OKW Lover said:


> I prefer to fly Delta.  When I'm booking one of their code-share flights, I always go with the one actually operated by Delta.  When we did our ABD Viva Italia trip a couple of years ago, we flew Delta non-stop from JFK to FCO.



I'm looking at these flights as well.  I am bummed the flight to Rome is using Alitalia equipment.  Does anyone know if they tend to change equipment closer to the time? Would love to actually fly on Delta's equipment.  Also, is the company in bad shape? Wondering why mention of them going under?


----------



## OKW Lover

Cackyschmackers said:


> I am bummed the flight to Rome is using Alitalia equipment. Does anyone know if they tend to change equipment closer to the time?


That's not a normal occurrence.  However, we are so far out that if thing happen like Alitalia abandoning that particular route (not likely) then another airline might add a flight.  

I notice you said "change equipment" when I believe you meant "change carriers", equipment changes can and do happen.  Especially this far out.  The airlines are constantly introducing new aircraft or retiring older aircraft.  They also adjust the size of aircraft on particular routes depending on typical passenger loads during different seasons.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

OKW Lover said:


> That's not a normal occurrence.  However, we are so far out that if thing happen like Alitalia abandoning that particular route (not likely) then another airline might add a flight.
> 
> I notice you said "change equipment" when I believe you meant "change carriers", equipment changes can and do happen.  Especially this far out.  The airlines are constantly introducing new aircraft or retiring older aircraft.  They also adjust the size of aircraft on particular routes depending on typical passenger loads during different seasons.



Yeah, I meant equipment, although carrier would determine that, so I guess, yes carrier from Alitalia to actually Delta.  Those Delta planes look so much nicer.  I'm just going by recent history, looking at what's offered now and a few months out.  I hate to make my decision based on something that may change.  But I kind of am, since I'm also looking at the nonstops from PHL>FCO and VCE>PHL.  Just not sure how long to wait.  My husband thinks air is only going to go up... ugh


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> I'm looking at these flights as well.  I am bummed the flight to Rome is using Alitalia equipment.  Does anyone know if they tend to change equipment closer to the time? Would love to actually fly on Delta's equipment.  Also, is the company in bad shape? Wondering why mention of them going under?



I contacted Delta to see if a Delta carrier flight would be add for the 22nd as every other day that week has one and they said they don't see anything that would indicate one would be at this point but it could be


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> I contacted Delta to see if a Delta carrier flight would be add for the 22nd as every other day that week has one and they said they don't see anything that would indicate one would be at this point but it could be



oh my goodness


----------



## corky441

Cackyschmackers said:


> I'm looking at these flights as well.  I am bummed the flight to Rome is using Alitalia equipment.  Does anyone know if they tend to change equipment closer to the time? Would love to actually fly on Delta's equipment.  Also, is the company in bad shape? Wondering why mention of them going under?



As it stands right now, Alitalia is in bad shape financially. They are looking to sell the airline.
Since they are the flagship line for Italy, I doubt they will go under completely.
That being said, I wouldn't plan a future flight on that airline at this time personally


----------



## OKW Lover

Cackyschmackers said:


> Just not sure how long to wait.


We have a long, long time before this trip.  I wouldn't rush to book a flight.


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> We have a long, long time before this trip.  I wouldn't rush to book a flight.



Agreed.  The only reason I booked this far out was I was booking on frequent flyer miles and sometimes when flights are first released they have super saver offers.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

OKW Lover said:


> We have a long, long time before this trip.  I wouldn't rush to book a flight.



I only began looking when i realized there are nonstops we want to book.  The PHL>FCO leg is already available and filling up.  Of course, since it's an overnight, we are particular about our seats.  But the VCE>PHL nonstop is not even released yet.  Just keeping an eye out since we really want to be on the nonstops both ways.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> We have a long, long time before this trip.  I wouldn't rush to book a flight.



We were down g some research on when is best to book and the feeling is for international, and Italy specifically, a bit longer ahead than domestic and then because this is the week before Easter perhaps a bit earlier than that before a lot of people realize it is the week before Easter and start to book it up

Certainly you don't need to book tomorrow or anything but seems like a bit earlier for this trip than for a simple flight to Orlando or something


----------



## corky441

OKW Lover said:


> We have a long, long time before this trip.  I wouldn't rush to book a flight.



Just a heads up. If you're thinking of booking Delta flight 444 nonstop from JFK to Rome on Wednesday 3/21 ... almost half of economy is booked. Seats way in the back are available and those in the Economy Comfort upgrade section are still open. 

Not only is it Easter weekend  when our cruise ends, but the weekend we are in Rome is the beginning of Holy Week and Palm Sunday. 

I'm thinking that flights will book up quicker and possibly get more costly. 
I could be wrong...


----------



## mattincanberra

Now all booked too.  Arriving into Rome via Sydney, Bangkok and Dubai at lunch time on the 21st,

Home from Venice via Vienna, Monaco, Dubai and Hong Kong .  I am flying out of Venice on the 3rd at 10:55am - if anyone is looking to share a water taxi let me know.

Don't be too concerned by the seat map you can see online as an indicator of availability - I just had a look at that delta flight and it's pretty wide open - just a whole lot of the seats at the front of economy are reserved for potential status passengers (seats not tickets)

For example here is the seat map for that delta flight JFK-FCO 21 March 2018 that I can see ($+ is comfort plus, P is seating reserved for high status passengers) - even seats showing as taken possibly aren't, and the P seats aren't sold they are just there to ensure if a high status passenger books they can get a "good" seat

 

I also wouldn't get too hung up about changing planes in Europe - in fact when flying from Europe to the US I would always take a European connection to a non stop flight to where I was going in the US over a non stop flight from Europe to a US connection point.


----------



## tardis1029

JWren1234 said:


> I'm also on #444 on Wednesday 3/21, looking forward to seeing you and Dino!
> 
> Jason



Sounds like a party . Micki and I are on the same flights. First round of drinks are on Micki.


----------



## JWren1234

tardis1029 said:


> Sounds like a party . Micki and I are on the same flights. First round of drinks are on Micki.



Looking forward to seeing you and Micki!

Jason


----------



## corky441

tardis1029 said:


> Sounds like a party . Micki and I are on the same flights. First round of drinks are on Micki.



This is going to be a great way to start our trip!! Where are you sitting?

Dino will get that second round


----------



## Skip3key

corky441 said:


> As it stands right now, Alitalia is in bad shape financially. They are looking to sell the airline.
> Since they are the flagship line for Italy, I doubt they will go under completely.
> That being said, I wouldn't plan a future flight on that airline at this time personally


I remember back in the late 80's my parents went on a cruise to Jamaica out of Florida and flew Eastern Airlines to get there. Eastern went under while they were out to sea. They said that at the airport they were assisted onto other airlines to get them home and didn't have to pay more out of pocket. Not sure how that would work today or overseas!


----------



## met19

So I am a delta FF member and fly them often.  I like their transatlantic and transpacific product.  Last time I did the DIS ABD to Italy and Switzerland, I was on an Alitalia JFK-Milan and FCO-JFK code share.  Technically they are a joint venture.  The difference is some flights are operated by delta and some by Alitalia.  The Alitalia product is better than Delta's.  However, that was after they got an infusion of $$ from Ethiad and redid their plans and services.  Now they are heading under water.  I imagine the Italian government won't let them completely go under but their product might change.  I also think, that if Delta has a code share with them and they no longer fly it, Delta would replace the flight.  I guess based on everyone's reply I might have to start pricing.  If you are going to the Dis party I'll see you there.


----------



## katluva

For folks in the NYC area, non-stop one-ways from NY to Rome are currently just $189 pp on Norwegian.  

https://www.norwegian.com/us/bookin...th=201803&AgreementCodeFK=-1&CurrencyCode=USD


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Just booked our nonstops both ways! From JFK.  So cheap,  too.  So happy.    Delta  444 on 3/21 and 475 on 3/31.  $686.   Wow!!


----------



## Dave Magee

Half of our group just booked those flights out/in of JFK -- that plane is going to be full of us.


----------



## met19

I will miss those direct fares from JFK.  Sigh.  My one stop from San Diego is much pricier


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> Just booked our nonstops both ways! From JFK.  So cheap,  too.  So happy.    Delta  444 on 3/21 and 475 on 3/31.  $686.   Wow!!





Dave Magee said:


> Half of our group just booked those flights out/in of JFK -- that plane is going to be full of us.



Trying to convince the wife to leave on the 21st instead of the 22nd so we can get on that flight as well.  That direct flight is cheaper than the ones with one stop on the 22nd  (though, then we have the cost of another hotel night, food, etc.)


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> Trying to convince the wife to leave on the 21st instead of the 22nd so we can get on that flight as well.  That direct flight is cheaper than the ones with one stop on the 22nd  (though, then we have the cost of another hotel night, food, etc.)



I hear you. My husband had to talk me into this one. It is hard enough to leave our girls for one extra day as well. It's a lot since we have to rely on neighbors to babysit them until my mom can come get them. The hotel is negligible. This fare is so much cheaper and we upgraded to the premium Comfort or whatever they call it. It just made most sense.  Plus the times were ideal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cackyschmackers said:


> I hear you. My husband had to talk me into this one. It is hard enough to leave our girls for one extra day as well. It's a lot since we have to rely on neighbors to babysit them until my mom can come get them. The hotel is negligible. This fare is so much cheaper and we upgraded to the premium Comfort or whatever they call it. It just made most sense.  Plus the times were ideal.



Yeah, the times are perfect - the big thing is with our kids - another day the inlaws would watch them and another day they would be out of school.  We'll see - my wife wants to see if they add a Delta (non Alitalia flight for the 22nd) if not my argument gets stronger


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just an FYI that the latest Dreams Unlimited Travel episode is about Viking Cruise Line ... more focused on the river cruise rather than the Ocean Cruises but still thought you all might find it interesting


----------



## WDWGeek1971

OKW Lover said:


> We have a long, long time before this trip. I wouldn't rush to book a flight.


If you are looking to use frequent flyer miles to book or upgrade, sooner is better.  Inventories are limited and often sell out.  I'm in the throes of trying to book with an economy to business class upgrade on United and finding it is not a lot of fun.  I'm ready to call United and see if they can do it over the phone.  Ugh.  Must be bad if I am willing to resort to talking to a customer service rep on the phone.


----------



## met19

WDWGeek1971 said:


> If you are looking to use frequent flyer miles to book or upgrade, sooner is better.  Inventories are limited and often sell out.  I'm in the throes of trying to book with an economy to business class upgrade on United and finding it is not a lot of fun.  I'm ready to call United and see if they can do it over the phone.  Ugh.  Must be bad if I am willing to resort to talking to a customer service rep on the phone.



I did this with Delta.  I found the flights I wanted and then called customer service.  They were able to process all flights (have to connect as I am west coast) except one which they quickly suggested a different flight for.  It worked.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Patty to our cruise!


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Patty to our cruise!



Welcome, Patty!

Is this Patty from Top of the World lounge during the DIS 20th?

Kevin


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Patty to our cruise!



Welcome Patty


----------



## bamagoofy

Cousin Orville said:


> Welcome, Patty!
> 
> Is this Patty from Top of the World lounge during the DIS 20th?
> 
> Kevin


It is Kevin. She decided to join the trip.

Chandra


----------



## Cousin Orville

bamagoofy said:


> It is Kevin. She decided to join the trip.
> 
> Chandra



That's great to hear!  Hurray for peer pressure


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Hurray for peer pressure



I like this.

I like it a lot.


----------



## met19

Dis-ers: Slowly marching to dominate the cruise.


----------



## Rainy29

Cousin Orville said:


> That's great to hear!  Hurray for peer pressure


  It didn't take much peer pressure.  
Thanks for the welcome everyone!

Patty


----------



## MaryKatesMom

John,  listened to the Viking podcast and it was lovely.  You are right those videos are like crack.

I did notice that PIF date is different then the DCL date.  Would you mind letting me know when it is due?  Yes, I'm sure it is somewhere but the dog ate my homework.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Final payment for the Viking Italy Cruise is 12/23/17.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Final payment for the Viking Italy Cruise is 12/23/17.



Thanks!  I'll put it a reminder in my phone.


----------



## dunnhorn

Wow!  What an amazing trip!!!  Wish I could go!!!  Have a great time


----------



## littleshells

corky441 said:


> Well there's no turning back now . . .
> 
> We've booked the Bernini Bristol for 2 nights pre-cruise ( prepaid for the lower rate ) NON-refundable
> Also found out that the Bernini offers a private car service from the airport to the hotel - for a fee of course. But that solves the whole finding a taxi at the airport or taking the Metro or going with an unknown car service. Worth every Euro knowing that we're going to get where we need to be
> 
> Also, going to spend 4 extra nights in Venice after the cruise. We're trying something out of our comfort zone - We're renting an apartment
> It's located in the San Marco Sestiere - about a 5 minute walk to Piazza San Marco in one direction and the Rialto Market in another . One bedroom, huge kitchen and living room, overlooking a small canal, upper loft with access to a rooftop terrace.
> 
> Hoping to get to the supermarket and the Rialto market on Saturday to get provisions for Easter Dinner.
> 
> I am beyond excited



This sounds wonderful! I would love to learn how you found an apartment. I am so new to traveling abroad and so nervous but excited to plan our stay!


----------



## littleshells

Steve and I may be joining the party on the JFK FCO flight on 3/21 I was looking at that one myself.  I need to figure out where I am going to stay in Rome though so I am outlining my trip now before booking the flights!


----------



## corky441

littleshells said:


> This sounds wonderful! I would love to learn how you found an apartment. I am so new to traveling abroad and so nervous but excited to plan our stay!



I used an online agency called "Truly Venice Apartments".

They're very reputable and I found the selection and pricing very reasonable.
Even if you don't rent a place, their website is a delight to browse through


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Mark and Samantha to our cruise!


----------



## met19

welcome


----------



## DisVegas

Hi all, Mark and Samantha from Vegas here. I've been a regular listener to the various podcasts since planning a trip to Disneyworld in the winter of 2016. They're a perfect length for my runs. 

We're getting married this fall in Cancun and this sounded like a great opportunity for a European honeymoon adventure! 

We booked a cheap nonstop flight from  LA to Barcelona on the 19th then will be in Rome on the 22nd. Booking in Norwegian Krone made it about $230 a person!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisVegas said:


> Hi all, Mark and Samantha from Vegas here. I've been a regular listener to the various podcasts since planning a trip to Disneyworld in the winter of 2016. They're a perfect length for my runs.
> 
> We're getting married this fall in Cancun and this sounded like a great opportunity for a European honeymoon adventure!
> 
> We booked a cheap nonstop flight from  LA to Barcelona on the 19th then will be in Rome on the 22nd. Booking in Norwegian Krone made it about $230 a person!



Welcome to the group and congratulations on your upcoming marriage!


----------



## DisneyKevin

NEWS FLASH!!!

Viking tells me that shore excursions for our cruise will be made public on 1/15/2018.

They do this just to keep the uber planners on edge.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!
> 
> Viking tells me that shore excursions for our cruise will be made public on 1/15/2018.
> 
> They do this just to keep the uber planners on edge.




Already starting my wish list -


----------



## OKW Lover

Setting my alarm so I can get up early on 1/15/2018.


----------



## corky441

Just a FYI ---

For those who are flying into Rome on Wednesday 3/21/18 via Delta flight #444

Delta has changed the plane we are on and has changed seats assigned. The change was ok for us, but some of you may be not pleased


----------



## bamagoofy

As someone who flies Delta often, this will not be the only change this far out.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Thanks for the heads up. Our seats are the same, I cannot tell what has changed. Do you mean they changed aircraft so they are no longer able to provide the premium comfort seats on this aircraft? I can't really see but I'm just on my phone right now. If you know can you let me know? Thank you


----------



## corky441

bamagoofy said:


> As someone who flies Delta often, this will not be the only change this far out.




Which is exactly why I check our travel details on a regular basis


----------



## corky441

Cackyschmackers said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Our seats are the same, I cannot tell what has changed. Do you mean they changed aircraft so they are no longer able to provide the premium comfort seats on this aircraft? I can't really see but I'm just on my phone right now. If you know can you let me know? Thank you




They still have the Economy Comfort seating, but it now starts with a different row. For example - we were in seats 15 A&B , now we are in 17 A&B

Economy Comfort seating starts with row 15 now - on the previous planes configuration it started with row 13


----------



## Cackyschmackers

corky441 said:


> They still have the Economy Comfort seating, but it now starts with a different row. For example - we were in seats 15 A&B , now we are in 17 A&B
> 
> Economy Comfort seating starts with row 15 now - on the previous planes configuration it started with row 13



I see what you are saying; Thank you.  I wonder, would they try to accommodate everyone who paid for the Comfort+? Not sure if they could.  Hopefully we would get first dibs since we booked early.  I see we are closer to the bathrooms now, though!


----------



## corky441

Cackyschmackers said:


> I see what you are saying; Thank you.  I wonder, would they try to accommodate everyone who paid for the Comfort+? Not sure if they could.  Hopefully we would get first dibs since we booked early.  I see we are closer to the bathrooms now, though!



I think there are the same number of rows for Economy Comfort, the starting row and ending row #'s are just different now


----------



## Cackyschmackers

corky441 said:


> I think there are the same number of rows for Economy Comfort, the starting row and ending row #'s are just different now



I wonder if we should gamble and move one row back.  I really don't want to be a row away from the bathrooms on an 8+-hr flight!


----------



## JWren1234

corky441 said:


> They still have the Economy Comfort seating, but it now starts with a different row. For example - we were in seats 15 A&B , now we are in 17 A&B
> 
> Economy Comfort seating starts with row 15 now - on the previous planes configuration it started with row 13



Thank you for the heads up!  I was moved from 13F to 18F (still in Economy Comfort)

Jason


----------



## Cackyschmackers

corky441 said:


> They still have the Economy Comfort seating, but it now starts with a different row. For example - we were in seats 15 A&B , now we are in 17 A&B
> 
> Economy Comfort seating starts with row 15 now - on the previous planes configuration it started with row 13



P.S. As it stands now, we are seated in front of you!


----------



## corky441

Cackyschmackers said:


> I wonder if we should gamble and move one row back.  I really don't want to be a row away from the bathrooms on an 8+-hr flight!





Cackyschmackers said:


> P.S. As it stands now, we are seated in front of you!



I don't recall what seats were still available in Economy Comfort when I looked this morning.

I believe the restroom doors are at the front of the restrooms and people would be most apt to congregate in the bulkhead area.
Shouldn't be an issue if you cant move


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help welcome Roger and Kathy to our cruise


----------



## christannj

Is this the Roger and Kathy G. That I know from the ABD Italy trip 2014?

Chris


----------



## OKW Lover

Roger & Kathy!


----------



## met19

corky441 said:


> Just a FYI ---
> 
> For those who are flying into Rome on Wednesday 3/21/18 via Delta flight #444
> 
> Delta has changed the plane we are on and has changed seats assigned. The change was ok for us, but some of you may be not pleased



I am on 444 the day prior.  My is a B764.   I wonder if they changed your type of plane?   I agree with @bamagoofy- I fly on the big D and they change things often.   My times already have been changed (only by 10 min but still).


----------



## met19

Welcome Roger and Kathy


----------



## khertz

christannj said:


> Is this the Roger and Kathy G. That I know from the ABD Italy trip 2014?
> 
> Chris



I sure hope so!!


----------



## gtidings

christannj said:


> Is this the Roger and Kathy G. That I know from the ABD Italy trip 2014?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,  Yes, we are looking forward to seeing many of our friends again. We are embarking in Barcelona on Viking Sky on March 17th and will meet everyone in Rome. Kathy/Roger


----------



## khertz

@DisneyKevin is there going to be chat nights for this trip, or is that only for ABD trips?


----------



## DisneyKevin

khertz said:


> @DisneyKevin is there going to be chat nights for this trip, or is that only for ABD trips?



The DIS no longer has chat rooms.

When we switched to the new Boards software, that feature was lost.


----------



## khertz

Oops guess I never noticed lol Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Oops guess I never noticed lol Thanks!



maybe we could start a Facebook group or something for a chat?


----------



## Cackyschmackers

TheMaxRebo said:


> maybe we could start a Facebook group or something for a chat?



Shhhh... I don't think you're supposed to say the  "F" word on here...


----------



## DisneyKevin

Its okay to talk about Facebook.

I promise.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

DisneyKevin said:


> Its okay to talk about Facebook.
> 
> I promise.



Whew....  On other forums here, that would def not be the response!


----------



## jmkinnc

I'm very excited! I just signed up for the cruise -- our first!  My husband and I celebrate our 25th anniversary the week before departure. This will be an awesome trip!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jmkinnc said:


> I'm very excited! I just signed up for the cruise -- our first!  My husband and I celebrate our 25th anniversary the week before departure. This will be an awesome trip!



Welcome aboard, and happy anniversary!  My wife and I are celebrating our 15th anniversary with this trip


----------



## jmkinnc

TheMaxRebo said:


> Welcome aboard, and happy anniversary!  My wife and I are celebrating our 15th anniversary with this trip



Then we'll be in good company!

(now to figure out how the heck to change my signature...)


----------



## jmkinnc

Newbie question #1: Tipping.  DH said that it's an American thing so tipping would not be necessary and I said that I thought that it was a cruise thing and that tipping would be appropriate. He said to look into it.  What is appropriate and to whom?


----------



## corky441

jmkinnc said:


> Newbie question #1: Tipping.  DH said that it's an American thing so tipping would not be necessary and I said that I thought that it was a cruise thing and that tipping would be appropriate. He said to look into it.  What is appropriate and to whom?



According to the FAQ section on the Viking Ocean site, they add $15/person/day to your shipboard account for gratuities


----------



## DisneyBrewingCo

Hello this is Matt and Crystal. We will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary. We are so excited about the cruise!


----------



## jmkinnc

corky441 said:


> According to the FAQ section on the Viking Ocean site, they add $15/person/day to your shipboard account for gratuities



Thanks! And that covers the meals? Is there anyone else that would be appropriate to tip? (yes, I know, listen to the cruise newbies podcast again.  I will, honest! I just wanted to ask some other experience cruisers.)

Thanks again for point to the information in the FAQ


----------



## jmkinnc

DisneyBrewingCo said:


> Hello this is Matt and Crystal. We will be celebrating our 10 year anniversary. We are so excited about the cruise!



Oh! Lots of anniversaries! 10-15-25 -- do we have a 20 to fill in the progression?


----------



## corky441

jmkinnc said:


> Thanks! And that covers the meals? Is there anyone else that would be appropriate to tip? (yes, I know, listen to the cruise newbies podcast again.  I will, honest! I just wanted to ask some other experience cruisers.)
> 
> Thanks again for point to the information in the FAQ



The gratuities cover all shipboard personnel. You can tip more if you find you've gotten exceptional service.

We usually tip our guide(s)/driver on shore excursions a nominal amount. In the $5-$10 range ( on this cruise we would tip in Euros )

Also, you can tip the bartenders extra, but know that an automatic gratuity is added to your bar bill


----------



## jmkinnc

corky441 said:


> The gratuities cover all shipboard personnel. You can tip more if you find you've gotten exceptional service.
> 
> We usually tip our guide(s)/driver on shore excursions a nominal amount. In the $5-$10 range ( on this cruise we would tip in Euros )
> 
> Also, you can tip the bartenders extra, but know that an automatic gratuity is added to your bar bill



Thanks so much for clarifying this.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Janyne and Kevin to our cruise!

For those keeping score...this makes 120 DISers.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

jmkinnc said:


> Oh! Lots of anniversaries! 10-15-25 -- do we have a 20 to fill in the progression?



You got it!  This cruise is in celebration of our 20th wedding anniversary,  AND a nifty bday of mine (not saying which one).


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Janyne and Kevin to our cruise!
> 
> For those keeping score...this makes 120 DISers.



Welcome Janyne & Kevin


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I am on 444 the day prior.  My is a B764.   I wonder if they changed your type of plane?   I agree with @bamagoofy- I fly on the big D and they change things often.   My times already have been changed (only by 10 min but still).



Are you arriving into Rome Tuesday then?  We're arriving Wed morning.

Yeah, United is no better.  They change planes and cancel flights all the time (and that's before they beat you).  Happened to us in Milan coming back from the Italy/Swiss ABD the night before the flight.  Our seats were suddenly eliminated with the change.  Had to quickly find another flight.  No bueno.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Are you arriving into Rome Tuesday then?  We're arriving Wed morning.
> 
> Yeah, United is no better.  They change planes and cancel flights all the time (and that's before they beat you).  Happened to us in Milan coming back from the Italy/Swiss ABD the night before the flight.  Our seats were suddenly eliminated with the change.  Had to quickly find another flight.  No bueno.


Ugh united . I arrive on the 21st (wed) at 935a.   

Went back to read the initial post regarding flight 444 on Delta, apparently it is my flight that was slightly changed .  Originally I thought the post said flight 444 on Wednesday. Actually ran flight 444 arriving Wednesday which is the 21st


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Ugh united . I arrive on the 21st (wed) at 935a.
> 
> Went back to read the initial post regarding flight 444 on Delta, apparently it is my flight that was slightly changed .  Originally I thought the post said flight 444 on Wednesday. Actually ran flight 444 arriving Wednesday which is the 21st



Cool.  We fly in about an hour before you.... until the airline changes that.


----------



## corky441

corky441 said:


> Just a FYI ---
> 
> For those who are flying into Rome on Wednesday 3/21/18 via Delta flight #444
> 
> Delta has changed the plane we are on and has changed seats assigned. The change was ok for us, but some of you may be not pleased



There might be some confusion regarding my post the other day.

It references Delta flight #444 that departs Wednesday 3/21 in the evening - arriving mid morning Thursday 3/22 in Rome


----------



## katluva

corky441 said:


> There might be some confusion regarding my post the other day.
> 
> It references Delta flight #444 that departs Wednesday 3/21 in the evening - arriving mid morning Thursday 3/22 in Rome



Yep, I understood your reference, but it made me check my flights, too, and 3/21's 444 wasn't the only one changed.  Looks like they changed planes for that route for several dates in March.  Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Cool.  We fly in about an hour before you.... until the airline changes that.



excellent.  maybe we should meet at the airport and take a car service into Rome together.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> excellent.  maybe we should meet at the airport and take a car service into Rome together.



Let's look into it.  It's been a while sense I've flown into or out of Rome.  Sounds like taxi's from the airport can be a bit dishonest with upcharges.


----------



## jmkinnc

We are still looking at flights and the rest of our itinerary. Thanks for posting your info!


----------



## apurplebrat

Twilight Trastevere Tour

March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times


----------



## khertz

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



Awesome!! Thanks for taking the reins on this again Karen. We are so looking forward to doing this again! I was even telling a friend at work about it because she is going to Rome a couple of months after us.


----------



## DDuck4Life

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



 Can't wait for this!


----------



## JWren1234

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



Thank you!  Looking very forward to this!!


----------



## corky441

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



Fantastic Karen. Count Dino and me in
Really looking forward to this. We came in a day later and missed it the last time.

If you need to know,We'd like to be in the 5:00 group. 
Do you have a cost yet??


----------



## tardis1029

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



*That's great Karen. Please add Micki to the list for the 5 PM group. Thanks again for all the work that goes into setting this up*


----------



## TheMaxRebo

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



excellent!  If still room in one of the spots my wife and I would love to join!


----------



## christannj

Great job Karen!! We're flexible, since we are coming in earlier that day we can do either time.

Chris and Chuck


----------



## Cousin Orville

Thanks Karen!  Kate and I can do either time.  We're very much looking forward to this!


----------



## kpiper

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



Hi there!  Is there any way you can get my husband Bruce and myself into the tour?  We would take either time if possible.  Thanks so much for organizing this!


----------



## bamagoofy

I sent a private message before realizing everyone was just posting on the board. @apurplebrat Patty and I can do either time also. Thanks again

Chandra


----------



## apurplebrat

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



We have 24 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they can not accommodate gluten or dairy free).
This is the list so far -if you are not listed but interested please let me know

Karen & Kaye @apurplebrat
Jason  @JWren1234
Chris & Chuck @christannj
Micki & John  @NYC MM & @tardis1029
Kristy & Dustin @khertz  & @DDuck4Life
Marilee & Dino @corky441
Will @met19
Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville
Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom
Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy
Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017
Phil + Judi @TheMaxRebo
Karen & Bruce @kpiper


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> We have 24 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they can not accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> This is the list so far -if you are not listed but interested please let me know
> 
> Karen & Kaye @apurplebrat
> Jason  @JWren1234
> Chris & Chuck @christannj
> Micki & John  @NYC MM & @tardis1029
> Kristy & Dustin @khertz  & @DDuck4Life
> Marilee & Dino @corky441
> Will @met19
> Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville
> Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom
> Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy
> Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017
> Phil + 1 @TheMaxRebo
> Karen & Bruce @kpiper



I loved this tour when I went on it.   Made me violate my rule of not eating pork.   Already dreaming of prosciutto and melon, pork meatballs, and the best burratta I have ever had.

Ps: for those who know her, Jen G might come.


----------



## Enorto1

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times



This sounds awesome! If there is room can mom and I join in?


----------



## apurplebrat

Enorto1 said:


> This sounds awesome! If there is room can mom and I join in?


There is still space available
We will add you to list


----------



## Skip3key

christannj said:


> I'm already looking forward to those after dinner gab sessions in the bar


Never have done it, but the "after dinner gab sessions in the bar" are right up our alley!!


----------



## sshaw10060

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit today to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times


If there is still room can you add Pam and myself to the tour?

Thanks! Scott


----------



## apurplebrat

sshaw10060 said:


> If there is still room can you add Pam and myself to the tour?
> 
> Thanks! Scott


Scott, you and Pam will be added to the list


----------



## TheMaxRebo

apurplebrat said:


> We have 24 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they can not accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> This is the list so far -if you are not listed but interested please let me know
> 
> Karen & Kaye @apurplebrat
> Jason  @JWren1234
> Chris & Chuck @christannj
> Micki & John  @NYC MM & @tardis1029
> Kristy & Dustin @khertz  & @DDuck4Life
> Marilee & Dino @corky441
> Will @met19
> Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville
> Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom
> Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy
> Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017
> Phil + Judi @TheMaxRebo
> Karen & Bruce @kpiper



Thank you again for organizing and we are really looking forward to this.  Since you mentioned about dietary restrictions, Judi, my wife, doesn't eat beef or pork ... she does eat other meats and seafoods though so as long as there will be enough other things for her to eat she will be find and I can just eat her allotment of beef and pork - she just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be like 90% things she couldn't eat.


----------



## apurplebrat

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you again for organizing and we are really looking forward to this.  Since you mentioned about dietary restrictions, Judi, my wife, doesn't eat beef or pork ... she does eat other meats and seafoods though so as long as there will be enough other things for her to eat she will be find and I can just eat her allotment of beef and pork - she just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be like 90% things she couldn't eat.



I will let them know - I think she should be fine from what I remember  @khertz  did trip report from 2014  and included the food tour in it 

I spoke with Jen earlier today and said they can accommodate more than 30. She would reserve another time slot for us if we need it


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you again for organizing and we are really looking forward to this.  Since you mentioned about dietary restrictions, Judi, my wife, doesn't eat beef or pork ... she does eat other meats and seafoods though so as long as there will be enough other things for her to eat she will be find and I can just eat her allotment of beef and pork - she just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be like 90% things she couldn't eat.



I did include it in my TR and I'm pretty sure I went over all of the food we had. I didn't have a chance to look back. But from what I remember (if the tour hasn't changed much) there was not much meat at all. The only meat I can even remember was at the wine cellar stop. Everything else was pasta, cheese, pizza, cookies, etc.

... @TheMaxRebo I just went back and looked at those updates and there was only one stop with meats that also included other foods to sample. But like I said, I'm not sure if any of the stops have changed since 2014.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

apurplebrat said:


> I will let them know - I think she should be fine from what I remember  @khertz  did trip report from 2014  and included the food tour in it
> 
> I spoke with Jen earlier today and said they can accommodate more than 30. She would reserve another time slot for us if we need it





khertz said:


> I did include it in my TR and I'm pretty sure I went over all of the food we had. I didn't have a chance to look back. But from what I remember (if the tour hasn't changed much) there was not much meat at all. The only meat I can even remember was at the wine cellar stop. Everything else was pasta, cheese, pizza, cookies, etc.
> 
> ... @TheMaxRebo I just went back and looked at those updates and there was only one stop with meats that also included other foods to sample. But like I said, I'm not sure if any of the stops have changed since 2014.



Thank you both for this.  I do recall reading Kristy's review when she first posted it but I should go and re-read it - but based on this I think she will be fine ... and I can just eat her meat at the wine stop 

Thanks again!


----------



## WDWGeek1971

I've been struggling to find flights.  Then, as if the bozos at United could read my mind (more likely, they learned how to use web analytics) they sent me this today announcing year round non-stop flights between Newark and Rome!


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thank you again for organizing and we are really looking forward to this.  Since you mentioned about dietary restrictions, Judi, my wife, doesn't eat beef or pork ... she does eat other meats and seafoods though so as long as there will be enough other things for her to eat she will be find and I can just eat her allotment of beef and pork - she just wanted to make sure it wouldn't be like 90% things she couldn't eat.



For my tour- the first stop had burrata and prosciutto and melon.  The next we had an aperitif.  After that meatballs (combo beef/pork) and then one other stop pork shoulder.  There was also rice/pasta with marinara, pasta, etc.  When I first made the reservation they were able to accommodate that I prefer no pork  (clearly that didn't last long as I ended up eating it anyway).


----------



## apurplebrat

Twilight Trastevere Tour

March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit to secure our spot for up to 30 people
We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times

We are now up to 29 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they can not accommodate gluten or dairy free).


***Great news***There is still room for more - I spoke with Jen today and she said if we need more space she can add another tour time. We would have spots for 45 people if we add on another time slot

This is the list so far 
-if you are not listed but interested please let me know

Karen & Kaye @apurplebrat
Jason  @JWren1234
Chris & Chuck @christannj
Micki & John  @NYC MM & @tardis1029
Kristy & Dustin @khertz & @DDuck4Life
Marilee & Dino @corky441
Will  @met19
Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville
Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom
Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy
Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017
Phil & Judi @TheMaxRebo
Karen & Bruce @kpiper
Scott & Pam @sshaw10060
Erin & Gretchen  @Enorto1
Christy  @Chropistopy


----------



## corky441

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times
> 
> We are now up to 29 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US



Regarding payment: when is it due and how to process the payment??


----------



## littleshells

I hesitated booking my flight... just 24 hours between search 1 and search 2 and it went up $1,000 (for two). I want to cry! That's an expensive mistake.


----------



## Enorto1

littleshells said:


> I hesitated booking my flight... just 24 hours between search 1 and search 2 and it went up $1,000 (for two). I want to cry! That's an expensive mistake.



Totally been there! What search engine are you using?


----------



## littleshells

Enorto1 said:


> Totally been there! What search engine are you using?


I just went right to delta. Think I should check a travel site?


----------



## DDuck4Life

littleshells said:


> I hesitated booking my flight... just 24 hours between search 1 and search 2 and it went up $1,000 (for two). I want to cry! That's an expensive mistake.



That sucks but keep watching the flights. I've had my eye on several flight options since the dates were available and they have had some large swings on them in the $1,500 range but in a couple days to a week the price drops back down to normal. more than likely the price will come back down. We still haven't book any flights yet, still price watching but getting antsy with not having something booked yet, I keep telling myself there is still a lot of time before the trip, and hoping prices go down more.  

Here's our current tracking as you can see that one flight has been all over the place.


----------



## OKW Lover

littleshells said:


> I just went right to delta. Think I should check a travel site?


No reason to if you definitely want to fly Delta.  The prices you see on the airline website are exactly the same as you'd get on a travel site like Kayak.  However, if you don't care what line you fly then use a travel site to find the best price, then go book at their website.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDuck4Life said:


> That sucks but keep watching the flights. I've had my eye on several flight options since the dates were available and they have had some large swings on them in the $1,500 range but in a couple days to a week the price drops back down to normal. more than likely the price will come back down. We still haven't book any flights yet, still price watching but getting antsy with not having something booked yet, I keep telling myself there is still a lot of time before the trip, and hoping prices go down more.
> 
> Here's our current tracking as you can see that one flight has been all over the place.
> View attachment 252121



We are doing the same - been researching the best time to by based on historical trends and stuff (also hoping they add a direct flight not run by Alitalia for the day we want) - but prices have definitely gone up since we first started looking so hoping we are making the right decision and they do come back down


----------



## Enorto1

littleshells said:


> I just went right to delta. Think I should check a travel site?



I've been searching on skyscanner.com

For some reason there are no direct flights out of Chicago.


----------



## katluva

littleshells said:


> I just went right to delta. Think I should check a travel site?



momondo.com is a good one.


----------



## littleshells

Thanks all! Insane how the price fluctuates so much.  I actually just bit the bullet and booked today because it came down again to close to the price it was when I first saw it, still a slight increase but not $1000 increase which made me wince! I figured before I give myself an ulcer I'd just go ahead and book it.  Now I will not look at prices at all because I know it will just make me sad if it goes down again LOL. 

So I will be joining the party on the 444 out of JFK on 3/21. I got the Comfort + seats behind the bathroom... womp womp... But hey, I am in! Not too worried about the bathroom proximity.

I am so excited about this trip! I booked an Air B&B in Rome from 3/22-3/24. We won't be staying longer in Venice, though I'd love to, but as is this is an amazing opportunity to see all of these amazing places, I won't scoff at just a little time in Venice. We will make the most of it. 

So excited to meet you all!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littleshells said:


> Thanks all! Insane how the price fluctuates so much.  I actually just bit the bullet and booked today because it came down again to close to the price it was when I first saw it, still a slight increase but not $1000 increase which made me wince! I figured before I give myself an ulcer I'd just go ahead and book it.  Now I will not look at prices at all because I know it will just make me sad if it goes down again LOL.
> 
> So I will be joining the party on the 444 out of JFK on 3/21. I got the Comfort + seats behind the bathroom... womp womp... But hey, I am in! Not too worried about the bathroom proximity.
> 
> I am so excited about this trip! I booked an Air B&B in Rome from 3/22-3/24. We won't be staying longer in Venice, though I'd love to, but as is this is an amazing opportunity to see all of these amazing places, I won't scoff at just a little time in Venice. We will make the most of it.
> 
> So excited to meet you all!



congrats on booking - I've been the same way - checking all the time and seeing prices fluctuate all over.  latelt found an Aer Lingus flight that times work well for us, but one stop each way, for $647 total per person.  Do I just go with that or wait and see if the Delta flights come down and/or if they add a non-Alitalia operated direct flight on the day I want.  Definitely finding this all stressful!


----------



## littleshells

TheMaxRebo said:


> congrats on booking - I've been the same way - checking all the time and seeing prices fluctuate all over.  latelt found an Aer Lingus flight that times work well for us, but one stop each way, for $647 total per person.  Do I just go with that or wait and see if the Delta flights come down and/or if they add a non-Alitalia operated direct flight on the day I want.  Definitely finding this all stressful!



Me too! I am not a very seasoned traveler so it's a stressful thing for me.


----------



## Enorto1

TheMaxRebo said:


> an Aer Lingus flight that times work well for us, but one stop each way, for $647 total per person.



Mom and I just booked Aer Lingus out of Chicago. We've flown with them before and it was a nice experience.


----------



## weatherboy80

Been a while since i checked into this thread (Joe and Tricia).  Been busy with various things over the past few months.  Anyways, welcome abroad to anyone that has signed up recently   Looks like a big group.  Need to get serious about booking our air and pre-trip itinerary.  Still leaning towards the 3 night Tuscan wine country tour through Viking which likely means that it will be easier to go through their air package?   That likely leaves us little to no time to see Rome unless we flew in a day earlier as well.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Joseph and Jennifer to our cruise.!


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Joseph and Jennifer to our cruise.!


Welcome.  Soon we might get to 150.


----------



## Joe Loiacano

Just Booked Thank you Kevin for your help... Jenn and I are so Excited to be going with you all to Italy. First Time Cruisers..  
First time going to Europe.  This is a life long dream for both of us.


----------



## met19

I still have not fully plan my activities for Rome yet. There is something interesting that might be available. It is a completely after hours Vatican tour for a group of 20 people approximately. It is pricey and runs approximately 270 euros/person.  Clearly it is not regular after hours tour.  It is not offered on Friday nights it would only be available either Wednesday or Thursday.  If there is interest in something like I would be willing move forward.  

On a different note depending what happens with the above will depend on when I do a tour of the streets/piazzas of Rome or other things I might have mentioned earlier in the thread


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Joseph and Jennifer to our cruise.!



Welcome Joe & Jennifer


----------



## OKW Lover

Joe Loiacano said:


> Just Booked Thank you Kevin for your help... Jenn and I are so Excited to be going with you all to Italy. First Time Cruisers..
> First time going to Europe.  This is a life long dream for both of us.



Sounds like you've got a lot of "firsts" on this trip.  You'll have a great time!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Joe Loiacano said:


> Just Booked Thank you Kevin for your help... Jenn and I are so Excited to be going with you all to Italy. First Time Cruisers..
> First time going to Europe.  This is a life long dream for both of us.



Welcome!  That is very exciting!


----------



## jmkinnc

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Joseph and Jennifer to our cruise.!



Welcome!


----------



## christannj

Two more victims.... I mean cruisers....I've lost count.

Chris


----------



## jmkinnc

My husband and I got TSA Pre √ a few years ago and have found it to be beneficial. Is Global Entry worth pursuing?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Joe Loiacano said:


> Just Booked Thank you Kevin for your help... Jenn and I are so Excited to be going with you all to Italy. First Time Cruisers..
> First time going to Europe.  This is a life long dream for both of us.





You're going to love it!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

met19 said:


> I still have not fully plan my activities for Rome yet. There is something interesting that might be available. It is a completely after hours Vatican tour for a group of 20 people approximately. It is pricey and runs approximately 270 euros/person.  Clearly it is not regular after hours tour.  It is not offered on Friday nights it would only be available either Wednesday or Thursday.  If there is interest in something like I would be willing move forward.
> 
> On a different note depending what happens with the above will depend on when I do a tour of the streets/piazzas of Rome or other things I might have mentioned earlier in the thread



Trish and I would be interested as long as it doesn't interfere with the Twilight Trastevere Tour


----------



## Cousin Orville

jmkinnc said:


> My husband and I got TSA Pre √ a few years ago and have found it to be beneficial. Is Global Entry worth pursuing?



It may depend how much you travel.  And keep in mind some credit cards (such as some Amex cards) will reimburse the ~$100 Global Entry fee.

Pros:
1) It allows you to "Fast Pass" past the line to US Passport control.  Every once in a while there's a surprisingly long Global Entry line, but that's unusual.  If you've checked luggage, you'll probably get through Passport Control so quickly, you'll be waiting at the carousel for your bags.  So, while it eliminates waiting in line, sometimes you still have to wait for bags.
2) It allows you to "Fast Pass" past customs.  Every once in a while, after you collect luggage in the US, there are still long lines to get through Customs.  Houston (IAH) often has surprisingly long custom lines.  IAH always has a Global Entry line to skip past it.
3) GE gives you a Known Traveler ID.  With it, I've always gotten Pre-Check including domestic flights.  But as you probably know, you have to be sure the Known Traveler ID is included on your reservation.
4) Because you can get through Passport Control/Customs faster, sometimes it makes making a tight connection easier (International flight into the US connecting to a domestic flight).

I think it's worth it, even with checked bags, as it's less stressful than waiting in line especially if you're traveling internationally 2-3 times over the next 5 yrs.  Keep in mind, it only applies in the US.  Doesn't help with passport control lines in Europe.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> I still have not fully plan my activities for Rome yet. There is something interesting that might be available. It is a completely after hours Vatican tour for a group of 20 people approximately. It is pricey and runs approximately 270 euros/person.  Clearly it is not regular after hours tour.  It is not offered on Friday nights it would only be available either Wednesday or Thursday.  If there is interest in something like I would be willing move forward.
> 
> On a different note depending what happens with the above will depend on when I do a tour of the streets/piazzas of Rome or other things I might have mentioned earlier in the thread



Kate and I would be interested as we long as we can still do the Trastevere Food tour later or another night.


----------



## met19

jmkinnc said:


> My husband and I got TSA Pre √ a few years ago and have found it to be beneficial. Is Global Entry worth pursuing?


yes


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> I still have not fully plan my activities for Rome yet. There is something interesting that might be available. It is a completely after hours Vatican tour for a group of 20 people approximately. It is pricey and runs approximately 270 euros/person.  Clearly it is not regular after hours tour.  It is not offered on Friday nights it would only be available either Wednesday or Thursday.  If there is interest in something like I would be willing move forward.
> 
> On a different note depending what happens with the above will depend on when I do a tour of the streets/piazzas of Rome or other things I might have mentioned earlier in the thread



This sounds interesting. Depending on dates/times we would like to be part of this


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> I still have not fully plan my activities for Rome yet. There is something interesting that might be available. It is a completely after hours Vatican tour for a group of 20 people approximately. It is pricey and runs approximately 270 euros/person.  Clearly it is not regular after hours tour.  It is not offered on Friday nights it would only be available either Wednesday or Thursday.  If there is interest in something like I would be willing move forward.
> 
> On a different note depending what happens with the above will depend on when I do a tour of the streets/piazzas of Rome or other things I might have mentioned earlier in the thread



It was mentioned a few (many) pages ago at this point, but for those that missed it, some of us are doing the early entry tour of the Vatican on Saturday morning - obviously not the exact same thing but you do get in before the general population so much less crowded and at a lower price point - so, figure an alternative for people as well


----------



## Skip3key

apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times
> 
> We are now up to 29 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they can not accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> 
> 
> ***Great news***There is still room for more - I spoke with Jen today and she said if we need more space she can add another tour time. We would have spots for 45 people if we add on another time slot
> 
> This is the list so far
> -if you are not listed but interested please let me know
> 
> Karen & Kaye @apurplebrat
> Jason  @JWren1234
> Chris & Chuck @christannj
> Micki & John  @NYC MM & @tardis1029
> Kristy & Dustin @khertz & @DDuck4Life
> Marilee & Dino @corky441
> Will  @met19
> Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville
> Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom
> Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy
> Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017
> Phil & Judi @TheMaxRebo
> Karen & Bruce @kpiper
> Scott & Pam @sshaw10060
> Erin & Gretchen  @Enorto1
> Christy  @Chropistopy



if its not too late, Eva and I would like to joint the eating group! Sounds like great fun! This is our first time traveling to Italy, and it sounds like it will be a great time. Arriving 4/22 and interested in joining the Sat morning Vatican tour (looked it up online already- sounds nice) and the travel to Orvietto!


----------



## apurplebrat

Skip3key said:


> if its not too late, Eva and I would like to joint the eating group! Sounds like great fun! This is our first time traveling to Italy, and it sounds like it will be a great time. Arriving 4/22 and interested in joining the Sat morning Vatican tour (looked it up online already- sounds nice) and the travel to Orvietto!


I'll add you to the list


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Well, I was freaking out about seeing the airfare going up in price some places so we bit the billet and bought our ticket

One stop each way but times work out well and it is $651/person round trip all in (taxes, bags, meals, etc) so figure not going to do much better than that - plus now it's done and I don't have to check like 10 times a day anymore is


----------



## suomyno

Jealous of everyone who has bought flight tickets already  The joys of being fresh out of grad school is I don't know for sure where I'm flying in and out of yet. Crossing my fingers that if I get a job away from home I end up somewhere where the flight cost isn't too brutal.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick note - if anyone was thinking of picking up some DIS shirts for wearing on the cruise, there is a sale running now that ends tomorrow
https://www.teepublic.com/user/thedis

I think we should all get matching "I'm just happy to be here" shirts


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> It was mentioned a few (many) pages ago at this point, but for those that missed it, some of us are doing the early entry tour of the Vatican on Saturday morning - obviously not the exact same thing but you do get in before the general population so much less crowded and at a lower price point - so, figure an alternative for people as well



 Unfortunately the Vatican is not offering the night private tour the weeks we are going due to the Easter holiday being near.  Sorry to get everyone's hopes up.   I'm taking the tour @TheMaxRebo is going on


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Unfortunately the Vatican is not offering the night private tour the weeks we are going due to the Easter holiday being near.  Sorry to get everyone's hopes up.   I'm taking the tour @TheMaxRebo is going on



That's ok.  It simplifies things.  The morning tour looks great and it frees up an evening.  Win, win.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> That's ok.  It simplifies things.  The morning tour looks great and it frees up an evening.  Win, win.


yes allows us not to make tough decisions- I make enough at work.  I like easy decisions when I travel- if I had to choose between Vatican and Old Rome I'm not sure what I would do.  Still looking at options for other daytime activities as I arrive on the 21st and that gives 3 days and 3 nights of stuff to do.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome Kiley (Mrs. Craig) and Eli (Mr. Ryno).

They will be joining Craig and Ryno on our cruise.


----------



## bamagoofy




----------



## OKW Lover

Looking forward to seeing both Kylie and Eli on board!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Kiley (Mrs. Craig) and Eli (Mr. Ryno).
> 
> They will be joining Craig and Ryno on our cruise.



Welcome!  That's great to hear!


----------



## stenogoddess

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Kiley (Mrs. Craig) and Eli (Mr. Ryno).
> 
> They will be joining Craig and Ryno on our cruise.


. 

This is such great news!!  Yay!!!


----------



## corky441

Welcome, welcome


----------



## disneytized13

Skip3key said:


> if its not too late, Eva and I would like to joint the eating group! Sounds like great fun! This is our first time traveling to Italy, and it sounds like it will be a great time. Arriving 4/22 and interested in joining the Sat morning Vatican tour (looked it up online already- sounds nice) and the travel to Orvietto!





apurplebrat said:


> Twilight Trastevere Tour
> 
> March 23rd, 2018 - I made the deposit to secure our spot for up to 30 people
> We will be split into 2 groups 4:15 & 5:00 are the tour start times
> 
> We are now up to 29 people so far for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they can not accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> 
> 
> ***Great news***There is still room for more - I spoke with Jen today and she said if we need more space she can add another tour time. We would have spots for 45 people if we add on another time slot
> 
> This is the list so far
> -if you are not listed but interested please let me know
> 
> Karen & Kaye @apurplebrat
> Jason  @JWren1234
> Chris & Chuck @christannj
> Micki & John  @NYC MM & @tardis1029
> Kristy & Dustin @khertz & @DDuck4Life
> Marilee & Dino @corky441
> Will  @met19
> Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville
> Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom
> Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy
> Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017
> Phil & Judi @TheMaxRebo
> Karen & Bruce @kpiper
> Scott & Pam @sshaw10060
> Erin & Gretchen  @Enorto1
> Christy  @Chropistopy


----------



## disneytized13

If there is still room for the food tour....Gene and I would like to join the group.

Gene & Bobbi@gbglanser@sbcglobal.net


----------



## suomyno

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome Kiley (Mrs. Craig) and Eli (Mr. Ryno).
> 
> They will be joining Craig and Ryno on our cruise.



 It will be nice to see Eli and Kylie both on board.


----------



## christannj

Looking forward to meeting the other halves....actually we haven't met Craig or Ryno yet either but I feel like I know them already.  

Chris


----------



## OKW Lover

What percentage of the ship are we up to now @christannj ?


----------



## christannj

I need a total from Kevin..... As of the last total that he mentioned on the show (120), it was 12.9%

Chris


----------



## MaryKatesMom

So glad that Craig and Ryno can share this with their SO's!  They have been to enough Dis events so know we are a little crazy but a good kind of crazy!

Can anyone point me in the direction of the Vatican Morning Tour please?  I'd like to go but embarkation morning makes me a little nervous, is it available another morning.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> So glad that Craig and Ryno can share this with their SO's!  They have been to enough Dis events so know we are a little crazy but a good kind of crazy!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of the Vatican Morning Tour please?  I'd like to go but embarkation morning makes me a little nervous, is it available another morning.



Here is the link to the Vatican tour we are doing Saturday morning - they offer it other mornings as well, including Thursday and Friday if that would be better for you.
https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I realize the excursions for our particular cruise are not available but I was wondering if anyone knew if they are "stack-able" meaning they are scheduled so that you can do more than one or do you have to pick one a day?


----------



## khertz

That's a good question. Some of the included ones seem pretty short so it does seem like you'd have time for another if they let you. I'll be interested to see the answer if anyone knows!


----------



## met19

khertz said:


> That's a good question. Some of the included ones seem pretty short so it does seem like you'd have time for another if they let you. I'll be interested to see the answer if anyone knows!


Don't know if they will allow you back to back.  But I imagine you would have some OYO time.  Most of these places seem pretty neat to have some OYO time.  The only exception is Naples.  A friend of mine was stationed at Naval Hospital Naples- said the city was interesting compared to what was out in the country and was dirty as compared to other Italian cities.  That being said- I am originally from NY- nothing smells or looks as terrible as streets with full garbage cans and no cover in a hot/humid summer.


----------



## corky441

MaryKatesMom said:


> I realize the excursions for our particular cruise are not available but I was wondering if anyone knew if they are "stack-able" meaning they are scheduled so that you can do more than one or do you have to pick one a day?



According to what I have read on the Cruise Critic Viking forum, it is very often possible to do more than one excursion in a day. 
Also, some excursions run multiple times during the day-2 in the a.m. Then 2 again in the afternoon. 
So, a four hour excursion might have four different buses, etc that are staggered through out the day.


----------



## katluva

If folks haven't booked flights yet, you might want to take a look at fares today.  I was playing around with some cities (Chicago, NYC, DC, Miami, LA) today and saw fare ranging from $500 to $700 round trip.  Try momondo.com.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

The entry level stateroom for this cruise if a DV2. Everything below id sold out.

the entry level pricing is now $6148.00 for two guests.

There is one PV3 stateroom left available. Once gone, PV3 will be sold out.

Just wanted to keep y'all updated.

Kevin


----------



## Diz Duck

jmkinnc said:


> Oh! Lots of anniversaries! 10-15-25 -- do we have a 20 to fill in the progression?




My partner and I will be celebrating our 20th Anniversary on the Cruise a little late.  Our anniversary is this month August 29th!


----------



## met19

Diz Duck said:


> My partner and I will be celebrating our 20th Anniversary on the Cruise a little late.  Our anniversary is this month August 29th!


 a nice present   congrats


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Diz Duck said:


> My partner and I will be celebrating our 20th Anniversary on the Cruise a little late.  Our anniversary is this month August 29th!



Awesome!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## corky441

For those who get the Smithsonian Channel ---

On Sunday September 10th at 8:00pm, on the Mighty Ships program,  the show is about the Viking Ocean cruise ship SEA.
It's the sister ship to the SKY.

Just a little over 200 days now until we sail away:  29 weeks to be exact 

Ciao


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> For those who get the Smithsonian Channel ---
> 
> On Sunday September 10th at 8:00pm, on the Mighty Ships program,  the show is about the Viking Ocean cruise ship SEA.
> It's the sister ship to the SKY.
> 
> Just a little over 200 days now until we sail away:  29 weeks to be exact
> 
> Ciao



Cannot wait!!!

In 100 percent unrelated news my youngest sister is in transit for her study abroad semester in Spain. She's right now in the beginning part of a 20 hour layover in Instanbul.  Im hopeful this is will start a passion for travel in her that will last her entire life. I'm also dead jealous. I never got to study abroad!  No fair!


----------



## Dave Magee

I have two nights in Venice after our cruise.  Any hotel vs. AirBnB suggestions?  In Rome (when there will be all 8 of us) we booked a beautiful AirBnb near the Trevi Fountain...but the extra nights in Venice will be just 2-4 of us.  I was looking at the Westin Europa or the Rialto...so far.


----------



## OKW Lover

We're staying at the Luna Baglioni in Venice afterwards.  Stayed there during our ABD Viva Italia trip a couple of years ago and loved the location.  Its just steps from St. Marks Square.


----------



## Dave Magee

OKW Lover said:


> We're staying at the Luna Baglioni in Venice afterwards.  Stayed there during our ABD Viva Italia trip a couple of years ago and loved the location.  Its just steps from St. Marks Square.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## OKW Lover

BTW, if you decide to stay at the Luna be sure to join their frequent stayer program.  It gets you a discount.  

I know several others on our trip will be staying there as well.


----------



## corky441

Dave Magee said:


> I have two nights in Venice after our cruise.  Any hotel vs. AirBnB suggestions?  In Rome (when there will be all 8 of us) we booked a beautiful AirBnb near the Trevi Fountain...but the extra nights in Venice will be just 2-4 of us.  I was looking at the Westin Europa or the Rialto...so far.



My husband and I have taken an apartment in Venice. We have an amazing one bedroom apartment within a five minute walk to St. Mark's. We'll be there 4 nights and the total was only 1120 Euro

The Rental Agency is  www.TrulyVeniceApartments.com


----------



## OKW Lover

corky441 said:


> We'll be there 4 nights and the total was only 1120 Euro


Sounds like a great deal!  Hope you aren't on the ground (ocean) floor.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Dave Magee said:


> I have two nights in Venice after our cruise.  Any hotel vs. AirBnB suggestions?  In Rome (when there will be all 8 of us) we booked a beautiful AirBnb near the Trevi Fountain...but the extra nights in Venice will be just 2-4 of us.  I was looking at the Westin Europa or the Rialto...so far.



We've stayed at the Europa Regina and it beautiful.

I haven't stayed at the Rialto.


----------



## khertz

Dave Magee said:


> I have two nights in Venice after our cruise.  Any hotel vs. AirBnB suggestions?  In Rome (when there will be all 8 of us) we booked a beautiful AirBnb near the Trevi Fountain...but the extra nights in Venice will be just 2-4 of us.  I was looking at the Westin Europa or the Rialto...so far.



We are having the same debate. Looking at the Westin Europa or an apartment. Still not sure what to do!!


----------



## khertz

The one thing I just thought of in looking at apartments, which is what we were leaning towards, is what to do with our luggage from the time we get off the ship until check in at 3 or 4 pm?? That's going to be an issue. At least with a hotel, I would assume you could leave your bags until your room was ready later in the day?


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> The one thing I just thought of in looking at apartments, which is what we were leaning towards, is what to do with our luggage from the time we get off the ship until check in at 3 or 4 pm?? That's going to be an issue. At least with a hotel, I would assume you could leave your bags until your room was ready later in the day?



You could try to contact the host to make arrangements with storing your luggage earlier.  We did this in London this summer when we stayed in an AirBNB.  The host arranged for us to store our bags there in the morning while we waited for it be cleaned.  In reality, it wasn't quite so smooth for us.  There was still some waiting involved.  Keep in mind that if the apartment or hotel is not accessible by a canal, you may be carrying your luggage through Venice which is doable but not ideal.

If you're looking for another hotel option, a couple of years ago we stayed at the Hotel Palazzo Sant'Angelo which is on the Grand Canal close to Rialto.  It was a small boutique hotel.  We enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> You could try to contact the host to make arrangements with storing your luggage earlier.  We did this in London this summer when we stayed in an AirBNB.  The host arranged for us to store our bags there in the morning while we waited for it be cleaned.  In reality, it wasn't quite so smooth for us.  There was still some waiting involved.  Keep in mind that if the apartment or hotel is not accessible by a canal, you may be carrying your luggage through Venice which is doable but not ideal.
> 
> If you're looking for another hotel option, a couple of years ago we stayed at the Hotel Palazzo Sant'Angelo which is on the Grand Canal close to Rialto.  It was a small boutique hotel.  We enjoyed it quite a bit.



We will likely start with the host as that would be the easiest option. But I did a little research last night because I figured we can't be the only people visiting Venice with this exact same problem and found there is actually left-luggage storage at the port for something like 7 Eur per bag for 24 hours so that could be our backup option until we could check in at our apartment. I'm leaning more towards that over a hotel just because it seems like we can get a nice place for less than a hotel per night and still be near all of the action. But thank you for the additional hotel suggestions as we haven't committed to anything yet so I'll check them out!


----------



## khertz

All of these options makes me really appreciate how easy ABD made international travel!!!


----------



## met19

I am staying at the Westin Regina


----------



## Capwkidd

Ok, I am only up to page 8... making notes as I go.... 2 BIG things I need to ask everyone....

1) Where to stay before the cruise, I can probably come in 2 nights early, would love to have a couple of days to ROME around....

2) I would love to see The David and see The Last Supper during this trip, but I don't know how to do all the logistics! Anyone else going to those two destinations during this trip?

3) Does Italy have Uber?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Ok, I am only up to page 8... making notes as I go.... 2 BIG things I need to ask everyone....
> 
> 1) Where to stay before the cruise, I can probably come in 2 nights early, would love to have a couple of days to ROME around....
> 
> 2) I would love to see The David and see The Last Supper during this trip, but I don't know how to do all the logistics! Anyone else going to those two destinations during this trip?
> 
> 3) Does Italy have Uber?



did you mean 3 big things or are we to guess which 2 of the 3 are the big ones?  

I am not sure of the later 2 questions, but for the first one I think many people are staying at the Sina Bernini Bristol in Rome (I know we are)


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> 2) I would love to see The David and see The Last Supper during this trip, but I don't know how to do all the logistics! Anyone else going to those two destinations during this trip?


The David is in Florence and the Last Supper is in Milan.  Both would require a long-ish train ride to get to.  With so much to see in Rome itself I wouldn't spend the time traveling to the other cities.


----------



## met19

OKW Lover said:


> The David is in Florence and the Last Supper is in Milan.  Both would require a long-ish train ride to get to.  With so much to see in Rome itself I wouldn't spend the time traveling to the other cities.


Agree with this post 

   I found the last supper moving but I wouldn't do day trips from Rome they are several hours away.   Take the ABD Italy and Switzerland and pre night in Milan


----------



## sshaw10060

khertz said:


> We are having the same debate. Looking at the Westin Europa or an apartment. Still not sure what to do!!


We're at the Westin Europa thanks to SPG points.


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> did you mean 3 big things or are we to guess which 2 of the 3 are the big ones?
> 
> I am not sure of the later 2 questions, but for the first one I think many people are staying at the Sina Bernini Bristol in Rome (I know we are)



I came up with the 3rd question in the middle, hence the 2, when I asked 3 

So, why that particular hotel?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> I came up with the 3rd question in the middle, hence the 2, when I asked 3
> 
> So, why that particular hotel?



I believe it is where people stayed as part of the italy ABD so they know it is good and it is in a good location


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> So, why that particular hotel?


Assuming you're asking about the Rome hotel, we are staying at the Bernini Bristol because we stayed there on our Viva Italia ABD trip a couple of years ago.  Loved the hotel and its location.  Many of the same people on that ABD are also on this cruise so we will probably see a lot of familiar faces there.


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I believe it is where people stayed as part of the italy ABD so they know it is good and it is in a good location





OKW Lover said:


> Assuming you're asking about the Rome hotel, we are staying at the Bernini Bristol because we stayed there on our Viva Italia ABD trip a couple of years ago.  Loved the hotel and its location.  Many of the same people on that ABD are also on this cruise so we will probably see a lot of familiar faces there.



What they said! We stayed there on our ABD and it was a nice hotel in a great location.


----------



## Cousin Orville

We're also staying ate the Bernini Bristol.  We haven't stayed there before, but it looks like it's in walking distance to the Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain.

And I agree with what others have said about the David and Last Supper.  While both are remarkable, I wouldn't travel from Rome or Venice to see them.  If you do plan on seeing the Last Supper this trip or another time, you need to either arrange a private tour or buy tickets ahead of time.  Rome and Venice are jam packed with bucket-list items.


----------



## Capwkidd

Cousin Orville said:


> We're also staying ate the Bernini Bristol.  We haven't stayed there before, but it looks like it's in walking distance to the Spanish Steps and Trevi Fountain.
> 
> And I agree with what others have said about the David and Last Supper.  While both are remarkable, I wouldn't travel from Rome or Venice to see them.  If you do plan on seeing the Last Supper this trip or another time, you need to either arrange a private tour or buy tickets ahead of time.  Rome and Venice are jam packed with bucket-list items.



Makes sense! What date is everyone arriving? The 22nd? Are you all going to the Vatican also? How long it take to get to the Vatican?

Thanks!


----------



## Capwkidd

For those of you bringing cameras what camera gear are you going to bring? I figure a Sony A9 with 24-70mm f2.8 and the Sony 12-24mm f4 and a RX100V (and of course the iPhone 8) would be resonable....  Could bring much more... But then it would probably bee too much for sure! Moderation in all things... except moderation


----------



## Cousin Orville

Capwkidd said:


> Makes sense! What date is everyone arriving? The 22nd? Are you all going to the Vatican also? How long it take to get to the Vatican?
> 
> Thanks!



We're arriving the 21st.  As far as the Vatican goes, some of us are taking this tour:


TheMaxRebo said:


> here is the link to the tour we are looking at:
> https://darkrome.com/vatican-tours/vatican-tour-sistine-chapel-st-peters-basilica



...on the 24th (morning of the cruise).  It tours the Sistine Chapel, St. Peter's Basilica and the Crypt early in the morning to minimize the crowds.

As far as camera goes... not sure, but probably my Nikon D7100 with 1 or 2 lenses and my iPhone 8


----------



## met19

I arrive on the am of the 21st.  Use a canon t4i with a 18-135 STM and a 55-250.  also have polarizer.


----------



## Capwkidd

Anyone flying out from LAX?


----------



## met19

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone flying out from LAX?


You might have to transfer on the way back from VCE. My routing is SAN to Jfk to fco and vce to jfk to san


----------



## Enorto1

Who caught the Mighty Ships program last night? It made us so excited for our trip!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Enorto1 said:


> Who caught the Mighty Ships program last night? It made us so excited for our trip!



I have it on my DVR.  I'm waiting for the DD to be home to watch it with her.


----------



## corky441

Enorto1 said:


> Who caught the Mighty Ships program last night? It made us so excited for our trip!



Loved watching the show. The ship looks so elegant and afternoon high tea is on my must do list. 
Almost wish we had a few sea days just to enjoy the ship more


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I searched the thread but I can't find the disembarkation time on 3/31.  I'm working on my transfers now.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> I searched the thread but I can't find the disembarkation time on 3/31.  I'm working on my transfers now.



according to the detailed itinerary, port departure time is 11pm:

* Cruise Itinerary View Map  
Day 1  * Rome, Italy   Port Departure: 11:00 PM

*Day 2  * Naples, Italy   Port Arrival: 12:00 PM   Port Departure: 6:00 PM

*Day 3  * Sicily (Messina), Italy   Port Arrival: 8:00 AM   Port Departure: 6:00 PM

*Day 4  * Crotone, Italy   Port Arrival: 8:00 AM   Port Departure: 6:00 PM

*Day 5  * Bari, Italy   Port Arrival: 8:00 AM   Port Departure: 6:00 PM

*Day 6  * Šibenik, Croatia   Port Arrival: 8:00 AM   Port Departure: 6:00 PM

*Day 7  * Venice, Italy   Port Arrival: 8:00 AM

*Day 8  * Venice, Italy


----------



## Cackyschmackers

corky441 said:


> Almost wish we had a few sea days just to enjoy the ship more



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Capwkidd

Enorto1 said:


> Who caught the Mighty Ships program last night? It made us so excited for our trip!


Is it available on streaming?


----------



## corky441

Capwkidd said:


> Is it available on streaming?



I'm not sure

It ran on the Smithsonian Channel & the program is called Mighty Ships - hope that helps


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Capwkidd said:


> Is it available on streaming?



I saw a teaser on you tube,  not much else right now.  I note there are entire episodes on the Smithsonian Channel's YouTube channel so maybe it might be on some time in the future.  Viking's website has some pretty amazing video and 360° tours for anyone who hasn't seen them yet.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Is it available on streaming?





corky441 said:


> I'm not sure
> 
> It ran on the Smithsonian Channel & the program is called Mighty Ships - hope that helps



Per the Smithsonian Channel page it has some more showings coming up:

http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/shows/mighty-cruise-ships/viking-sea/1003687/3451006


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Per the Smithsonian Channel page it has some more showings coming up:
> 
> http://www.smithsonianchannel.com/shows/mighty-cruise-ships/viking-sea/1003687/3451006



Thanks, but I have not had TV or phone for a while now..... Data only for me !


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Thanks, but I have not had TV or phone for a while now..... Data only for me !



Am,  well, unless that channel is through any of your streaming devices it does not appear the full show is available online


----------



## jmkinnc

Capwkidd said:


> Thanks, but I have not had TV or phone for a while now..... Data only for me !



You can purchase the episode on Amazon, etc.
Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Viking-Sea/d...98306&sr=8-1&keywords=mighty+ships+viking+sea


----------



## littleshells

Sorry if you all have already discussed this but how does everyone plan to get from Rome to port? And likewise from Airport to Rome?


----------



## Cackyschmackers

littleshells said:


> Sorry if you all have already discussed this but how does everyone plan to get from Rome to port? And likewise from Airport to Rome?



We've booked a private car through our hotel for the airport to our hotel; seemed pretty reasonable at € 55.00 and we won't have to worry about our luggage, getting lost etc.  We'll do the same from hotel to port, I believe.


----------



## Dave Magee

Hi everyone.  If you haven't seen...Popular Cruising posted a nice, fairly detailed video tour/review of the Viking Sky:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dave Magee said:


> Hi everyone.  If you haven't seen...Popular Cruising posted a nice, fairly detailed video tour/review of the Viking Sky:



Thanks for posting - I must say that the video makes the common areas appear much larger and open than just looking at deck plan and photos


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> I searched the thread but I can't find the disembarkation time on 3/31.  I'm working on my transfers now.



Because we will be docked, you are welcome to disembark at any time according to Viking.


----------



## Capwkidd

Dave Magee said:


> Hi everyone.  If you haven't seen...Popular Cruising posted a nice, fairly detailed video tour/review of the Viking Sky:



Thanks for the video link! Excellent "review"!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Because we will be docked, you are welcome to disembark at any time according to Viking.



Since this will be one of the last days of what I expect to be a long and eventful vacation, and a good solid sleep-in improves my teenager's mood, I called Viking to see when is the latest I can disembark.   I am used to packing the night before and getting up early on DCL.  The Viking rep said we had to be out of the cabin by 11AM and that was it.

Of course it is Venice so I'm sure there will be better things to do then sit on the ship all day but it will be a welcome respite from getting packed, up early and off the ship by 9AM.  I hope the breakfast is better that last morning too.  I was pretty disappointed in my last two DCL disembarkation day breakfast.  I learned to order my DH a cup of coffee even though he doesn't drink it so I get more than one cup.


----------



## sshaw10060

My flight home from Venice to JFK nonstop was just cancelled by Delta.  Starting to explore other options.  Looks like non-stop isn't going to be an issue.


----------



## littleshells

sshaw10060 said:


> My flight home from Venice to JFK nonstop was just cancelled by Delta.  Starting to explore other options.  Looks like non-stop isn't going to be an issue.


Me too, I am pretty sad about that. They tried to put me on a 6:55AM flight out with layover in Paris, way too early. I called and got on a 12:00 PM with Paris layover to JFK. Not ideal though. It's Air France and so  they can't accommodate the Delta Comfort Plus I paid for.  They claim they will refund it but the woman told me to wait until closer because "nonstop flights might come back" - here's hoping.


----------



## Capwkidd

Which airport do we need to fly into for Rome, and fly out from Venice?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Capwkidd said:


> Which airport do we need to fly into for Rome, and fly out from Venice?



FCO and VCE


----------



## apurplebrat

disneytized13 said:


> If there is still room for the food tour....Gene and I would like to join the group.
> 
> Gene & Bobbi@gbglanser@sbcglobal.net



Bobbi, I wasn't able to send you a message. If you are still interested could you message me so I can send you the payment information?


----------



## apurplebrat

Finally booked airfare! 
Delta 444 3/21/2018
Delta 475 4/2/2018


----------



## corky441

apurplebrat said:


> Finally booked airfare!
> Delta 444 3/21/2018
> Delta 475 4/2/2018



fantastic, there are several of us on the Delta #444 flight on the 21st 

Are you staying at the Bernini too?


----------



## apurplebrat

corky441 said:


> fantastic, there are several of us on the Delta #444 flight on the 21st
> 
> Are you staying at the Bernini too?


YES!! Bernini 2 nights


----------



## Cackyschmackers

sshaw10060 said:


> My flight home from Venice to JFK nonstop was just cancelled by Delta.  Starting to explore other options.  Looks like non-stop isn't going to be an issue.





littleshells said:


> Me too, I am pretty sad about that. They tried to put me on a 6:55AM flight out with layover in Paris, way too early. I called and got on a 12:00 PM with Paris layover to JFK. Not ideal though. It's Air France and so  they can't accommodate the Delta Comfort Plus I paid for.  They claim they will refund it but the woman told me to wait until closer because "nonstop flights might come back" - here's hoping.



Geez, I wish I saw your post back on Oct 2.  For no reason whatsoever, yesterday on a whim I decided to check our Delta flights... the March 31 direct flight from Venice to JFK was cancelled and we too were given the 6:55am flight through Charles de Gaulle.  So upset. How could they not email us with this change?  Back on Sept 23 they emailed us when the return flight changed by one hour, but they cancel the entire flight and don't email us??  I spent over three hours on the phone yesterday; we were finally booked on KLM at 11:30am going through Amsterdam.  Very, very upset!  However, for those of you looking, they were able to credit our Delta Comfort upgrade (yes, this is why we even decided to fly out of JFK, we live in Phila!! And could have flown out of PHL,  EWR, or BWI, all of which are easier to get to than JFK!) KLM also has a Economy Comfort section.  After many, many hours on the phone, the KLM agent (not the Delta agent) was able to refund us the Delta Comfort and book us on the KLM Economy Comfort.  It seems wide open right now if anyone is interested in that!  Good luck!  I am so annoyed there is no longer the direct flight!  That's the reason we chose Delta.  If something happens to our outbound direct flight from JFK > FCO I will be beyond upset.


----------



## apurplebrat

Cackyschmackers said:


> Geez, I wish I saw your post back on Oct 2.  For no reason whatsoever, yesterday on a whim I decided to check our Delta flights... the March 31 direct flight from Venice to JFK was cancelled and we too were given the 6:55am flight through Charles de Gaulle.  So upset. How could they not email us with this change?  Back on Sept 23 they emailed us when the return flight changed by one hour, but they cancel the entire flight and don't email us??  I spent over three hours on the phone yesterday; we were finally booked on KLM at 11:30am going through Amsterdam.  Very, very upset!  However, for those of you looking, they were able to credit our Delta Comfort upgrade (yes, this is why we even decided to fly out of JFK, we live in Phila!! And could have flown out of PHL,  EWR, or BWI, all of which are easier to get to than JFK!) KLM also has a Economy Comfort section.  After many, many hours on the phone, the KLM agent (not the Delta agent) was able to refund us the Delta Comfort and book us on the KLM Economy Comfort.  It seems wide open right now if anyone is interested in that!  Good luck!  I am so annoyed there is no longer the direct flight!  That's the reason we chose Delta.  If something happens to our outbound direct flight from JFK > FCO I will be beyond upset.



I booked Delta over the weekend
VCE-JFK non-stop
Delta 475 4/2/2018 Depart 12:40 PM - Arrive 4:08 PM
( I then have a connection to Boston)


----------



## Cackyschmackers

apurplebrat said:


> I booked Delta over the weekend
> VCE-JFK non-stop
> Delta 475 4/2/2018 Depart 12:40 PM - Arrive 4:08 PM
> ( I then have a connection to Boston)



Thanks.  There's no way we can extend this trip even longer.  We are already missing our twin daughters' birthday and Easter. :-(  11 days is a lot when you have little kids.  There are no direct flights from JFK, PHL, BWI, or EWR on 3/31/2018.


----------



## apurplebrat

*Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update*

https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/

 Below is the current list of food tour participants. *There is still room for more! *

Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot. (invoice 1461).

We are now up to 32 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US         

We will be split into possibly 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.

Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).                                                                                  

*Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*



 *Name     DIS Boards Name                  Count*

*                         Karen A      @apurplebrat                          1*
 *Jason          @JWren1234                          1*
*Chris & Chuck     @christannj                            2*
*Micki & John     @tardis1029                           2*
*Kristy & Dustin     @khertz & @DDuck4Life        2*
*Marilee & Dino     @corky441                             2*
*Will             @met19                                  1*
*Kevin & Kate     @Cousin Orville                      2*
*Beth & Trish     @MaryKatesMom                   2*
*Chandra & Patty    @bamagoofy                           2*
*Bob & Nancy     @Oilheadbob2017                  2*
*Phil & Judi      @TheMaxRebo                        2*
*Karen & Bruce    @kipper                                  2* 
 *Scott & Pam     @sshaw10060                        2*
*Erin & Gretchen    @Enorto1                               2*
*Christy         @Chropistopy                         1*
*Angela & Eva    @Skip3key                              2*
*               Gene & Bobbi     @disneytized13 2*
*32*

 Tour Description
Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.

 On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.


A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!

Kristy did a great report located on the boards

https://www.disboards.com/threads/show-no-fear-dis-exclusive-viva-italia-dlp-tr-sept-2014-complete-new-tr-link-added-7-3.3335259/page-3#post-52386617


----------



## Diz Duck

Just booked Airfare and Rome Hotel....

Wed, Mar 21, 2018 , 9:20pm Baltimore, MD (BWI) 8:20am London, (LHR), American Airlines6603Operated byBRITISH AIRWAYS
Thu, Mar 22, 2018, 9:25am London, (LHR) 1:05pm Rome, (FCO), American Airlines6318Operated byBRITISH AIRWAYS

Mon, Apr 2, 2018 , 1:10pm Venice, (VCE) 2:30pm London, (LHR), American Airlines6174Operated byBRITISH AIRWAYS
Mon, Apr 2, 2018, 3:40pm London, (LHR) 6:35pm Baltimore, MD (BWI)

Staying at Le Meridien Visconti Rome  (Using Starwood Points) March 22-24.


----------



## suomyno

Our flights are booked and we've booked our hotel in Rome for a few days before the cruise (Le Méridien Visconti Rome because SPG points.) My wallet cried a little at the cost of flights but the cruise will definitely be worth it.


----------



## Dave Magee

Hi gang.
Anyone traveling on Delta 444 out of JFK on Wednesday in "Delta Comfort" -- check your reservation.  They reassigned us out of Delta Comfort for whatever reason, and it looks like they may have done it to everyone in that section.  After one hour, 5 minutes on hold with them yesterday, they put us back up there.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

If anyone is still on the fence or considering an upgrade...this cruise is filling FAST.

These are the stateroom categories left available:

ES 1 - limited
ES 2 - limited
ES 3 - limited
PS 3 - 1 stateroom left
PV 1 - available

All of them are very limited in availablity.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> If anyone is still on the fence or considering an upgrade...this cruise is filling FAST.
> 
> These are the stateroom categories left available:
> 
> ES 1 - limited
> ES 2 - limited
> ES 3 - limited
> PS 3 - 1 stateroom left
> PV 1 - available
> 
> All of them are very limited in availablity.



Thanks Kevin ... and love your "Every Disney Park" addition to your signature!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Please help me welcome June and Hahns to our cruise!


----------



## stenogoddess

Welcome June and Hahns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Loiacano

DisneyKevin said:


> Please help me welcome June and Hahns to our cruise!


Great friends of ours,  Invited them last week end. This is how they roll.


----------



## corky441




----------



## corky441

For those of us on Delta flight 444  on Wednesday 3/21 ...
In 18 weeks, we’ll be in the air


----------



## weatherboy80

I have probably asked before, but anyone else doing the ultimate Italy 3-night Viking pre-excursion to Tuscany including Florence and Sienna?  Wife and I are about to book this one, but it likely means we will miss seeing Rome.


----------



## OKW Lover

weatherboy80 said:


> I have probably asked before, but anyone else doing the ultimate Italy 3-night Viking pre-excursion to Tuscany including Florence and Sienna?  Wife and I are about to book this one, but it likely means we will miss seeing Rome.


We aren't doing that excursion.  

Question: Have you been to Rome before?  If not, I'd suggest sticking to just Rome for at least 2 days to see the sites there.  However, if you have already done Rome then yes, visiting Florence (haven't been to Sienna) would be a nice thing to do.  Florence is a beautiful city.  [Disclaimer...I haven't read what's included in the excursion.]


----------



## weatherboy80

Thanks - my wife has been to Rome many years ago but I haven't yet.


----------



## christannj

OK I booked our flights today Delta 444 out of JFK on 3/22 and 475 out of Venice back through JFK on 4/2.  Now I just need to pay for the cruise

Chris


----------



## apurplebrat

christannj said:


> OK I booked our flights today Delta 444 out of JFK on 3/22 and 475 out of Venice back through JFK on 4/2.  Now I just need to pay for the cruise
> 
> Chris


We are on the same flight home!


----------



## littleshells

Hi everyone! Trip is fast approaching! I am so excited.

Do you know when we can see excursions on My Viking Experience? I would like to  see what's on offer but so far nothing pops up. 

What time does everyone plan to get to the ship on day one? I am trying to decide my travel to the port.


----------



## apurplebrat

apurplebrat said:


> *Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update*
> 
> https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/
> 
> Below is the current list of food tour participants. *There is still room for more! *
> 
> Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot. (invoice 1461).
> 
> We are now up to 32 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> 
> We will be split into possibly 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.
> 
> Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> 
> *Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Name     DIS Boards Name                  Count*
> 
> *                         Karen A      @apurplebrat                            1*
> *Jason          @JWren1234                          1*
> *Chris & Chuck     @christannj                            2*
> *Micki & John     @tardis1029                           2*
> *Kristy & Dustin     @khertz & @DDuck4Life                  2*
> *Marilee & Dino     @corky441                             2*
> *Will             @met19                                    1*
> *Kevin & Kate     @Cousin Orville                        2*
> *Beth & Trish     @MaryKatesMom                     2*
> *Chandra & Patty    @bamagoofy                             2*
> *Bob & Nancy     @Oilheadbob2017                  2*
> *Phil & Judi      @TheMaxRebo                        2*
> *Karen & Bruce    @kipper                                        2*
> *Scott & Pam     @sshaw10060                          2*
> *Erin & Gretchen    @Enorto1                               2*
> *Christy         @Chropistopy                            1*
> *Angela & Eva    @Skip3key                              2*
> *               Gene & Bobbi     @disneytized13 2*
> *32*
> 
> Tour Description
> Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.
> 
> On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.
> 
> 
> A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!
> 
> Kristy did a great report located on the boards
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/show-no-fear-dis-exclusive-viva-italia-dlp-tr-sept-2014-complete-new-tr-link-added-7-3.3335259/page-3#post-52386617



Hi All

I am at WDW right now so I don’t have my list of those who have paid. 
If you need more time to pay just message me. 
If you no longer wish to do the food  tour please let me know.
We still have room for more if anyone else would like to join us.


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> Hi everyone! Trip is fast approaching! I am so excited.
> 
> Do you know when we can see excursions on My Viking Experience? I would like to  see what's on offer but so far nothing pops up.
> 
> What time does everyone plan to get to the ship on day one? I am trying to decide my travel to the port.



I'm not sure when the excursions show up.  On the website, the first guests to book (Owners Suite) can book 107 days prior.  It's 112 days to the cruise.  So, it should be very soon.

I'm not sure when we're getting to the ship.  We're on the early morning Vatican tour (discussed here in the thread) that day.  Do we know when we need to board by?  It does't sail until 11:00pm, so I'm guessing there's no rush.  Is anyone planning on doing afternoon activities in Rome, or are most people headed to the port early?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!
> 
> Viking tells me that shore excursions for our cruise will be made public on 1/15/2018.
> 
> They do this just to keep the uber planners on edge.



I know Kevin is a bit busy so I did a search and found this several pages back.

I looked at the Florence excursion and the price is per person and I thought that was a bit pricey.  If you want to see Florence and Tuscany, the private tour company I'm working with, suggested a train from Rome into Florence and doing a walking tour and a Tuscany day trip out of Florence and then taking the train back to Rome in the evening.  My original plan was a day trip out of Rome to Florence but the driving time is 4 hours and the train is 2.  That gives me an extra 4 hours that day to tour.


----------



## kpiper

apurplebrat said:


> *Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update*
> 
> https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/
> 
> Below is the current list of food tour participants. *There is still room for more! *
> 
> Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot. (invoice 1461).
> 
> We are now up to 32 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> 
> We will be split into possibly 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.
> 
> Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> 
> *Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Name     DIS Boards Name                  Count*
> 
> *                         Karen A      @apurplebrat                          1*
> *Jason          @JWren1234                          1*
> *Chris & Chuck     @christannj                            2*
> *Micki & John     @tardis1029                           2*
> *Kristy & Dustin     @khertz & @DDuck4Life        2*
> *Marilee & Dino     @corky441                             2*
> *Will             @met19                                  1*
> *Kevin & Kate     @Cousin Orville                      2*
> *Beth & Trish     @MaryKatesMom                   2*
> *Chandra & Patty    @bamagoofy                           2*
> *Bob & Nancy     @Oilheadbob2017                  2*
> *Phil & Judi      @TheMaxRebo                        2*
> *Karen & Bruce    @kipper                                  2*
> *Scott & Pam     @sshaw10060                        2*
> *Erin & Gretchen    @Enorto1                               2*
> *Christy         @Chropistopy                         1*
> *Angela & Eva    @Skip3key                              2*
> *               Gene & Bobbi     @disneytized13 2*
> *32*
> 
> Tour Description
> Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.
> 
> On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.
> 
> 
> A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!
> 
> Kristy did a great report located on the boards
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/show-no-fear-dis-exclusive-viva-italia-dlp-tr-sept-2014-complete-new-tr-link-added-
> 
> Hello fellow Karen! I just caught wind of the deadline" I will get us paid tomorrow.


----------



## khertz

We're also doing the morning Vatican tour Saturday, but I don't think we will plan on hanging around Rome too late. I was thinking we may do the tour, go back to the hotel to maybe have lunch nearby and collect our stuff, then head to the port.


----------



## khertz

Speaking of what time to get to the port, how is everyone getting there? Private transfer? Cab? Train?


----------



## Cousin Orville

MaryKatesMom said:


> I know Kevin is a bit busy so I did a search and found this several pages back.
> 
> I looked at the Florence excursion and the price is per person and I thought that was a bit pricey.  If you want to see Florence and Tuscany, the private tour company I'm working with, suggested a train from Rome into Florence and doing a walking tour and a Tuscany day trip out of Florence and then taking the train back to Rome in the evening.  My original plan was a day trip out of Rome to Florence but the driving time is 4 hours and the train is 2.  That gives me an extra 4 hours that day to tour.



Thanks!!


khertz said:


> We're also doing the morning Vatican tour Saturday, but I don't think we will plan on hanging around Rome too late. I was thinking we may do the tour, go back to the hotel to maybe have lunch nearby and collect our stuff, then head to the port.



This will most likely be our plan as well.  We will probably book a private car.  If anyone wants to share a ride after lunch, we could look into that option.


----------



## stenogoddess

Cousin Orville said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> This will most likely be our plan as well.  We will probably book a private car.  If anyone wants to share a ride after lunch, we could look into that option.



May be interested in the car hire possibly too. Or at least what company you’re looking at. I need some ideas


----------



## suomyno

Cousin Orville said:


> This will most likely be our plan as well.  We will probably book a private car.  If anyone wants to share a ride after lunch, we could look into that option.



We were looking into doing a private car, and are open to sharing a ride if anyone is interested.


----------



## christannj

We are on the early morning Vatican tour as well, then we will head back and check out of the hotel most likely.  There was a very good pizza restaurant diagonally across from the hotel 3 years ago but on the other hand I wonder if we will get back in time to get breakfast. We would be up for sharing a ride with people to the port as well.

Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

We would be interested in sharing a ride as well.  After speaking with my wife, we will plan to leave after we get back from the Vatican Tour as well.  Maybe around 10 or 10:30?
I know @met19 is interested as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

christannj said:


> We are on the early morning Vatican tour as well, then we will head back and check out of the hotel most likely.  There was a very good pizza restaurant diagonally across from the hotel 3 years ago but on the other hand I wonder if we will get back in time to get breakfast. We would be up for sharing a ride with people to the port as well.
> 
> Chris





Cousin Orville said:


> We would be interested in sharing a ride as well.  After speaking with my wife, we will plan to leave after we get back from the Vatican Tour as well.  Maybe around 10 or 10:30?
> I know @met19 is interested as well.



This is roughly our thinking as well - though not sure of exact time we want to get to the port ... we are one of the later groups to be able to get onto the ship so not real hurry

If there are a bunch of us with roughly the same itinerary for that day would it make sense to try to organize a van or something to the port?  Not sure how things typically work in Italy


----------



## christannj

TheMaxRebo said:


> If there are a bunch of us with roughly the same itinerary for that day would it make sense to try to organize a van or something to the port?  Not sure how things typically work in Italy



I would think that this would be the way to go.... Maybe the hotel front desk can help us organize it.  A van, several vans or a bus may be needed given the size of the group!  

Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> I would think that this would be the way to go.... Maybe the hotel front desk can help us organize it.  A van, several vans or a bus may be needed given the size of the group!
> 
> Chris



If we know how many of us want to share a ride from the Bernini Bristol and can agree on a time, I could ask RomeinLimo what the cost would be.  I've used them several times from Civitavecchia, and they do simple transfers.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I checked with RomeinLimo. For a group, it's 30-50 Euros per person depending on the number of people.  We're still waffling whether to leave before or after lunch.


----------



## christannj

That seems reasonable to me....we're in

Chris


----------



## corky441

TheMaxRebo said:


> This is roughly our thinking as well - though not sure of exact time we want to get to the port ... we are one of the later groups to be able to get onto the ship so not real hurry



Just a quick FYI...

Everyone is free to board at 11:00am.

Access to staterooms is dictated by your stateroom category


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> I checked with RomeinLimo. For a group, it's 30-50 Euros per person depending on the number of people.  We're still waffling whether to leave before or after lunch.



I think we would be interested.  Is lunch available on the ship?  If not am thinking it will probably be easier to find lunch near the hotel rather than by the port - so perhaps leave right after lunch?


----------



## stenogoddess

Cousin Orville said:


> I checked with RomeinLimo. For a group, it's 30-50 Euros per person depending on the number of people.  We're still waffling whether to leave before or after lunch.




We are in. There are three of us. Just tell us when and where and we will be ready to go. Before or after lunch is fine with us


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> I think we would be interested.  Is lunch available on the ship?  If not am thinking it will probably be easier to find lunch near the hotel rather than by the port - so perhaps leave right after lunch?



After the Vatican tour, I think Kate and I want to walk around St Peter's Square and shop.  So, we'll probably get back to the hotel before Noon.  At that point, I think we'll have lunch nearby and leave around 2pm.  It takes about an hour and a half to get to the port.  If that time works for others, please let me know how many is in your party and I'll arrange a van from the Bernini Bristol.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> After the Vatican tour, I think Kate and I want to walk around St Peter's Square and shop.  So, we'll probably get back to the hotel before Noon.  At that point, I think we'll have lunch nearby and leave around 2pm.  It takes about an hour and a half to get to the port.  If that time works for others, please let me know how many is in your party and I'll arrange a van from the Bernini Bristol.



That would work for us (we are also doing the Vatican Tour) - 2pm sounds good.  We are 2 people.   

@khertz - I know we had has some initial chatter about sharing a car to port, would this plan work for you and DH as well?


----------



## stenogoddess

Cousin Orville said:


> After the Vatican tour, I think Kate and I want to walk around St Peter's Square and shop.  So, we'll probably get back to the hotel before Noon.  At that point, I think we'll have lunch nearby and leave around 2pm.  It takes about an hour and a half to get to the port.  If that time works for others, please let me know how many is in your party and I'll arrange a van from the Bernini Bristol.



works for us!  Three people, please


----------



## christannj

Kevin, as much as you don't want to organize things you can't help yourself can you?  Count Chuck and I in as well.

Thanks buddy, 
Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> Kevin, as much as you don't want to organize things you can't help yourself can you?  Count Chuck and I in as well.
> 
> Thanks buddy,
> Chris



Yes, it's a problem!  Kidding.  Happy to do it.

I will reserve a van to transfer us from the Bernini Bristol to the Port of Civitavecchia with RomeinLimo.  Total price 360 Euros + tip.  So roughly 40 Euros pp right now.

@Cousin Orville  (2)
@met19 (1)
@TheMaxRebo (2)
@stenogoddess (3)
@christannj (2)

We do have room for 2 more, but they cap out at 12.


----------



## khertz

@Cousin Orville You can count the two of us in if there is still room.


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> You can count the two of us in if there is still room.



That makes us a dozen 

I have reserved a van to transfer us from the Bernini Bristol to the Port of Civitavecchia with RomeinLimo at 2:00pm. Total price 380 Euros + tip. So, 35 Euros pp.  We can just pay cash at the time of travel.

@Cousin Orville (2)
@met19 (1)
@TheMaxRebo (2)
@stenogoddess (3)
@christannj (2)
@khertz (2)


----------



## khertz

@Cousin Orville thanks for organizing! This trip is starting to feel more real! It will be here before we know it.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> That makes us a dozen
> 
> I have reserved a van to transfer us from the Bernini Bristol to the Port of Civitavecchia with RomeinLimo at 2:00pm. Total price 380 Euros + tip. So, 35 Euros pp.  We can just pay cash at the time of travel.
> 
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> @met19 (1)
> @TheMaxRebo (2)
> @stenogoddess (3)
> @christannj (2)
> @khertz (2)



Thanks for organizing!  This was definitely one thing I was unsure of so this is great to have set!


----------



## DDuck4Life

Party Bus  

Thanks for setting this up!  Another thing checked off the to do list.


----------



## kpiper

Well, I guess we missed the bus!!   If anyone else (who didn't make the bus) is interested in sharing a car to the port, let me know and I can try to set something up.


----------



## weatherboy80

So what are most folks doing for flights back to the US east coast returning from Venice?  Many of the flight options after we depart the ship have some crazy layovers (18+ hours) in London or elsewhere unless you leave Venice like at 6 AM on departure day.  Just curious?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

weatherboy80 said:


> So what are most folks doing for flights back to the US east coast returning from Venice?  Many of the flight options after we depart the ship have some crazy layovers (18+ hours) in London or elsewhere unless you leave Venice like at 6 AM on departure day.  Just curious?



we are on Air Lingus - leaves Venice at 11:55am -> lands in Dublin at 1:50pm  ... leaves Dublin at 4:10pm (so 2:20 layover) -> arrives at JFK at 6:45pm (EST)


----------



## weatherboy80

Thanks for the reply.  I found one that connects in Paris through Delta about the same time.

Next question: what is the primary advantage of doing the Rome 2-night pre-trip through Viking as opposed to just booking a hotel myself?  You got breakfast but no other meals.  Plus doesn't look like you get any included tours except for a transfer to the ship?  For 849 pp that is quite expensive

https://www.vikingcruises.com/ocean...an/italian-sojourn/index.html#modal/383731634


----------



## Cousin Orville

kpiper said:


> Well, I guess we missed the bus!!   If anyone else (who didn't make the bus) is interested in sharing a car to the port, let me know and I can try to set something up.



Sorry about that   RomeinLimo literally didn't allow me to book online for more than 12.  They confirmed us for 2 minivans so I think they cap out at 6ppl per minivan.  Maybe Chandra @bamagoofy and Patty need a ride?


----------



## bamagoofy

We will @kpiper. Just let me know. I am currently in Europe so I may not respond quickly.

Chandra


----------



## kpiper

bamagoofy said:


> We will @kpiper. Just let me know. I am currently in Europe so I may not respond quickly.
> 
> Chandra


Sounds good Chandra! I'm going to wait another day before booking - maybe we can get another van of 6. I may set up to leave around the same time if they have it available. Otherwise we may need to adjust. I'll keep you in the loop! Have a great time on your current trip!!


----------



## me_minnie_me

Hey guys - I can't believe it is close to 3 months before we set sail and I have no flights or hotels booked.  I'm sooo bad at planning for this trip.  But I guess it's really time to hunker down and put some thought into this.  I don't post much on the boards but I am looking forward to to meeting you all again/for the first time.  I will be one of single traveler so I'm hoping to join in some of the fun you guys have planned.  I have finally slogged my way through the 56 page of this thread and it has put some ideas in my head on what I want to see in at least Rome.



kpiper said:


> Well, I guess we missed the bus!!   If anyone else (who didn't make the bus) is interested in sharing a car to the port, let me know and I can try to set something up.


Can I hop on this bus? 

@apurplebrat - If there is still room on the food tour could you put my name down for it (just 1) and send me all the pertinent information and payment information.

@met19 - What time was that dark Rome tour on Saturday morning?  The only time I see for that day is 7:20am - is that what time you booked?

So much to do and not much more time to do it in  . 

See you all soon!!!

Karen Chiu


----------



## TheMaxRebo

me_minnie_me said:


> Hey guys - I can't believe it is close to 3 months before we set sail and I have no flights or hotels booked.  I'm sooo bad at planning for this trip.  But I guess it's really time to hunker down and put some thought into this.  I don't post much on the boards but I am looking forward to to meeting you all again/for the first time.  I will be one of single traveler so I'm hoping to join in some of the fun you guys have planned.  I have finally slogged my way through the 56 page of this thread and it has put some ideas in my head on what I want to see in at least Rome.
> 
> 
> Can I hop on this bus?
> 
> @apurplebrat - If there is still room on the food tour could you put my name down for it (just 1) and send me all the pertinent information and payment information.
> 
> @met19 - What time was that dark Rome tour on Saturday morning?  The only time I see for that day is 7:20am - is that what time you booked?
> 
> So much to do and not much more time to do it in  .
> 
> See you all soon!!!
> 
> Karen Chiu



Just to answer your question about the Dark Rome Tour - the one several of us are signed up for is the 7:20am Vatican one:
*Tour Name:* Vatican Sistine Express and St. Peter's Basilica
*Option Selected:* Group - English - 07:20 AM
*Tour Date:* 24 March 2018


----------



## kpiper

Well, it didn't take long to nearly fill another van! I will set it up today - we have one more seat available if anyone wants it! Otherwise it will be the Piper's, bamagoofy, and me_minnie_me.


----------



## weatherboy80

me_minnie_me said:


> Hey guys - I can't believe it is close to 3 months before we set sail and I have no flights or hotels booked.  I'm sooo bad at planning for this trip.  But I guess it's really time to hunker down and put some thought into this.  I don't post much on the boards but I am looking forward to to meeting you all again/for the first time.  I will be one of single traveler so I'm hoping to join in some of the fun you guys have planned.  I have finally slogged my way through the 56 page of this thread and it has put some ideas in my head on what I want to see in at least Rome.
> 
> 
> Can I hop on this bus?
> 
> @apurplebrat - If there is still room on the food tour could you put my name down for it (just 1) and send me all the pertinent information and payment information.
> 
> @met19 - What time was that dark Rome tour on Saturday morning?  The only time I see for that day is 7:20am - is that what time you booked?
> 
> So much to do and not much more time to do it in  .
> 
> See you all soon!!!
> 
> Karen Chiu



No worries as we haven't really booked anything either.  We did reserve the 2-night Rome Pre-stay, but I'm seriously thinking this may be a waste of money and we will likely just book and do tours on our own since it doesn't look like any tours are even included for $849 pp!  My wife and I may be interested in the food tour if there is still room?  Also definitely interested in options for a ride to the port on departure day.  I'd like to get to the ship a bit early to enjoy the ship and relax a bit myself.

Btw for folks living in central FL take a look at flying from Miami.  Airitalia has a non-stop on an A330 that leaves at 9:55 and arrives in Rome the next day around 12:40 pm.  Prices look very reasonable and much cheaper than flying from Orlando (has connections).


----------



## weatherboy80

Almost ready to book my flights!  Anyone think leaving Venice for a return flight at 10AM on 3/31 may be pushing it to get to the airport in time?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

weatherboy80 said:


> Almost ready to book my flights!  Anyone think leaving Venice for a return flight at 10AM on 3/31 may be pushing it to get to the airport in time?



I had called Viking awhile ago to check on when was ok to book flights and they said that since we get to Venice the day before and are just there already there really isn't a time that is too early to have your flight - just means you will have the leave the ship earlier than other people that have later flights.  We have an 11:55am flight


----------



## weatherboy80

Thanks - was curious about whether or not there might be set departure times etc ...  Imagine we will need to leave the ship at least 3-4 hrs before our flight now ...


----------



## weatherboy80

Finally booked flights!  Only downside is that we fly out from Venice at 10AM on departure day and we have a 3 hr drive down to Miami for our flights.  Time to get our hotel and tours all set in Rome now!


----------



## YZFMoose

Diz Duck said:


> Just booked Airfare and Rome Hotel....
> 
> Wed, Mar 21, 2018 , 9:20pm Baltimore, MD (BWI) 8:20am London, (LHR), American Airlines6603Operated byBRITISH AIRWAYS
> Thu, Mar 22, 2018, 9:25am London, (LHR) 1:05pm Rome, (FCO), American Airlines6318Operated byBRITISH AIRWAYS
> 
> Mon, Apr 2, 2018 , 1:10pm Venice, (VCE) 2:30pm London, (LHR), American Airlines6174Operated byBRITISH AIRWAYS
> Mon, Apr 2, 2018, 3:40pm London, (LHR) 6:35pm Baltimore, MD (BWI)
> 
> Staying at Le Meridien Visconti Rome  (Using Starwood Points) March 22-24.



I see you are booked at Le Meridien as well  I was wondering if you have looked at transportion to port? The wife and I are still in the processes and were wondering if it be best to share transportation?


----------



## YZFMoose

Anyone flying through Germany on 03/21?


----------



## weatherboy80

Are quite a few folks staying at the Le Meridien?  Looks like walking to the Vatican, but not to some of the other city sights?  We are also looking at the Hotel Artemide as the reviews look to hard to pass up ...


----------



## bamagoofy

@kpiper. 
I tried to message you but the board would not allow it. I need to pull myself and Patty off the van from Rome to the port.

Thanks, 
Chandra


----------



## suomyno

weatherboy80 said:


> Are quite a few folks staying at the Le Meridien?  Looks like walking to the Vatican, but not to some of the other city sights?  We are also looking at the Hotel Artemide as the reviews look to hard to pass up ...



I think just two sets of us are staying there right now (that I know of.) Depends which sights you want to see - for us it seems we can walk to most, if not all, of the places we want to go, though a few are a bit of a walk (~38-40 minutes barring interruptions.) We’re mainly staying there because of SPG points and flights/grad school impacting our budget for staying somewhere central/walkable.


----------



## met19

bamagoofy said:


> @kpiper.
> I tried to message you but the board would not allow it. I need to pull myself and Patty off the van from Rome to the port.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chandra


Hope everything is ok.

amazing job @Cousin Orville arranging this.  I'm now back from Disneyland and viewing candlelight last weekend.  Now ready to resume planning and looking at various tours.  I am already on the Dark Rome early morning to the Vatican.  Also on the food tour.  Thinking of a plaza tour or maybe a forum/Coliseum tour.  Also Ostia is a possibility (port ruins 30 min outside Rome).  Last thought: I am totally up for a fine dining Michelin Roman restaurant (yes I am foodie, hence the 10 plus times at the Napa chef counter).


----------



## littleshells

weatherboy80 said:


> So what are most folks doing for flights back to the US east coast returning from Venice?  Many of the flight options after we depart the ship have some crazy layovers (18+ hours) in London or elsewhere unless you leave Venice like at 6 AM on departure day.  Just curious?



I originally had a direct flight VCE to JFK but Delta cancelled it and put me on Air France with a 2.5 hour Paris layover (and no ability to select my seats, ugh).

Overall, my experience booking flights for this trip has been less than stellar. I booked a JFK to FCO far in advance to get the seats I want and of course there have been multiple aircraft changes and I went from two by two seats on the bulkhead in comfort plus to the dreaded middle seats which makes me want to have a panic attack. Delta told me the computer did a random reassign when the aircraft changed and I should expect it to happen a few more times before March. 

I have bad flying anxiety and being stuck in the middle row on a redeye is going to make me nuts!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

littleshells said:


> I originally had a direct flight VCE to JFK but Delta cancelled it and put me on Air France with a 2.5 hour Paris layover (and no ability to select my seats, ugh).
> 
> Overall, my experience booking flights for this trip has been less than stellar. I booked a JFK to FCO far in advance to get the seats I want and of course there have been multiple aircraft changes and I went from two by two seats on the bulkhead in comfort plus to the dreaded middle seats which makes me want to have a panic attack. *Delta told me the computer did a random reassign when the aircraft changed and I should expect it to happen a few more times before March. *
> 
> I have bad flying anxiety and being stuck in the middle row on a redeye is going to make me nuts!



If one should expect to have one's seat randomly changed by a computer several times over the next several months - why do they even allow one to select a seat to begin with?   Just to give you false hope?


----------



## littleshells

weatherboy80 said:


> Almost ready to book my flights!  Anyone think leaving Venice for a return flight at 10AM on 3/31 may be pushing it to get to the airport in time?



I think you will be fine since the ship comes in the night before. I am doing a 12:05 departure and just booked the Viking transfers for that leg through Kevin.


----------



## littleshells

TheMaxRebo said:


> If one should expect to have one's seat randomly changed by a computer several times over the next several months - why do they even allow one to select a seat to begin with?   Just to give you false hope?



Exactly the question I asked. He told me that they don't "guarantee" seats. He said that they try to give you comparable seats to your selections. I was fit to be tied. Just makes traveling stressful!


----------



## littleshells

Steve and I will be joining you all on the early morning Vatican Express tour. Just booked!


----------



## littleshells

@Cousin Orville you're coordinating the shared vans to port from Rome, right? I am wondering if you have room for two? we are staying at an Air BnB, not the same hotel as you all, but if we had to cab it to the hotel to share the van, we would. Let me know if you have space and what the cost is. Thanks!


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> @Cousin Orville you're coordinating the shared vans to port from Rome, right? I am wondering if you have room for two? we are staying at an Air BnB, not the same hotel as you all, but if we had to cab it to the hotel to share the van, we would. Let me know if you have space and what the cost is. Thanks!



Our van is full, but I think @kpiper may still have room in hers.  You'll have to check when and where she's leaving from.


----------



## khertz

@DDuck4Life and I hit double digits today! 99 days to go until we leave for Rome!


----------



## littleshells

Cousin Orville said:


> Our van is full, but I think @kpiper may still have room in hers.  You'll have to check when and where she's leaving from.




Thanks @Cousin Orville 

@kpiper can you let me know if you have room for two/details of cost/location? Thanks so much!


----------



## WDWGeek1971

weatherboy80 said:


> So what are most folks doing for flights back to the US east coast returning from Venice?  Many of the flight options after we depart the ship have some crazy layovers (18+ hours) in London or elsewhere unless you leave Venice like at 6 AM on departure day.  Just curious?



We're flying out of Venice 8pm the evening of 4/1 to Munich on Air Dolomite, and then the 9:30am United non-stop from Munich to Newark on 4/2.  I will probably book the airport Hilton for the overnight in Germany.  I have done that Munich to Newark flight a dozen times!


----------



## littleshells

Does anyone know if Viking will have a Pompeii excursion? I really don't want to miss it.


----------



## corky441

littleshells said:


> Does anyone know if Viking will have a Pompeii excursion? I really don't want to miss it.



I really hope so too. Naples is a short stop, only there from 12:00pm - 6:00pm

I’ll be extremely disappointed to miss it


----------



## me_minnie_me

littleshells said:


> Does anyone know if Viking will have a Pompeii excursion? I really don't want to miss it.



Looks like there are a few excursion to Pompeii.  Here's the link to the excursion that are being offered on our Naples stop:
https://www.vikingcruisescanada.com...ean/italian-sojourn/index.html#itineraryday/2

The Pompeii & Pizza looks interesting


----------



## corky441

me_minnie_me said:


> Looks like there are a few excursion to Pompeii.  Here's the link to the excursion that are being offered on our Naples stop:
> https://www.vikingcruisescanada.com...ean/italian-sojourn/index.html#itineraryday/2
> 
> The Pompeii & Pizza looks interesting



I believe these are just the possible shore excursions

The ones that are specific to our cruise haven’t been released yet. 

Hope Viking gets them listed soon


----------



## met19

me_minnie_me said:


> Hey guys - I can't believe it is close to 3 months before we set sail and I have no flights or hotels booked.  I'm sooo bad at planning for this trip.  But I guess it's really time to hunker down and put some thought into this.  I don't post much on the boards but I am looking forward to to meeting you all again/for the first time.  I will be one of single traveler so I'm hoping to join in some of the fun you guys have planned.  I have finally slogged my way through the 56 page of this thread and it has put some ideas in my head on what I want to see in at least Rome.
> 
> 
> Can I hop on this bus?
> 
> @apurplebrat - If there is still room on the food tour could you put my name down for it (just 1) and send me all the pertinent information and payment information.
> 
> @met19 - What time was that dark Rome tour on Saturday morning?  The only time I see for that day is 7:20am - is that what time you booked?
> 
> So much to do and not much more time to do it in  .
> 
> See you all soon!!!
> 
> Karen Chiu


  Sorry I didn’t reply.  I’ve been off the board this week busy st work.  Yes the 720 tour.  @TheMaxRebo and @Cousin Orville set it up.  I still have don’t any research on my other days or restaurants besides the express Vatican and the food tour.   I arrive on the 21st.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Sorry I didn’t reply.  I’ve been off the board this week busy st work.  Yes the 720 tour.  @TheMaxRebo and @Cousin Orville set it up.  I still have don’t any research on my other days or restaurants besides the express Vatican and the food tour.   I arrive on the 21st.



Oh I didn’t set it up, but I am super excited for the Vatican visit.


----------



## kpiper

Hi @littleshells! It sounds like Chandra and Patti can't make our shuttle so yes, we have room for you two! Since there are only 5 of us the cost is 40 Euro a piece plus tip - in cash. Sorry for the delay - it has been concert season for us (hubby is a pianist) so it's been a craaazy few weeks.


----------



## littleshells

kpiper said:


> Hi @littleshells! It sounds like Chandra and Patti can't make our shuttle so yes, we have room for you two! Since there are only 5 of us the cost is 40 Euro a piece plus tip - in cash. Sorry for the delay - it has been concert season for us (hubby is a pianist) so it's been a craaazy few weeks.



Thanks @kpiper count us in! Thanks! 

Where are you leaving from? we have an air b n b so I am thinking we will have to cab it to you guys.


----------



## apurplebrat

*Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update 12/18/2017*

https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/

Below is the current list of food tour participants. There is still room for more!

Food Tour date: Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot.

* We are now up to 33 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US 
We have 27 confirmed and 8 pending*

We will be split into possibly 2 or 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.

Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).

*Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*



*Name DIS Boards Name Count*

*confirmed -27*

* Karen A @apurplebrat 1
Jason @JWren1234 1
Chris & Chuck @christannj 2
Micki & John @tardis1029 2
Kristy & Dustin @khertz & @DDuck4Life 2
Marilee & Dino @corky441 2
Will @met19 1
Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville 2
Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom 2
Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy 2
Phil & Judi @TheMaxRebo 2
Karen & Bruce @kipper 2
Lauren,Jeri & Mom @stenogoddess 3
Karen @me_minnie_me  1
Erin & Gretchen @Enorto1 2

pending confirmation - please reach out to me to confirm*

*Angela & Eva @Skip3key 2
Scott & Pam @sshaw10060 2
Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017 2*


 Tour Description
Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.

On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.


A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!

Kristy did a great report located on the boards

https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...r-link-added-7-3.3335259/page-3#post-52386617


----------



## kpiper

Hey there @littleshells! We will leave from the Bernini Bristol at 2:00 p.m. So glad this is working out! We look forward to meeting you!


----------



## jmkinnc

littleshells said:


> Sorry if you all have already discussed this but how does everyone plan to get from Rome to port? And likewise from Airport to Rome?


What did you end up doing re: Rome to port?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Final payment is now due!

if you have already paid, disregard this.

If you have not paid.....go do it.


----------



## littleshells

kpiper said:


> Hey there @littleshells! We will leave from the Bernini Bristol at 2:00 p.m. So glad this is working out! We look forward to meeting you!




Likewise! Thanks for letting us tag along. Great news! Our Air B n B is a 4 minute walk, this is perfect! See you in Rome!!!


----------



## littleshells

jmkinnc said:


> What did you end up doing re: Rome to port?


Steve and I are going to tag along with some other disers in their shared van.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Looks like port excursions are visible, but not yet bookable.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

littleshells said:


> Does anyone know if Viking will have a Pompeii excursion? I really don't want to miss it.


Yes, there is an excursion posted (not yet bookable as of 12/19) to Pompeii and another to Herculaneum.  We will probably want to do Herculaneium.  We have 5 days in Rome before the cruise, so now I have seen these choices, we'll book a day trip to Pompeii from Rome, and pick up Herculaneum on the cruise.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Some news....

After some cancellations, there are 103 of us traveling on this cruise.

But....the BIG NEWS....and its BIG...

Ready??

*WE ARE PAID IN FULL!*

**


----------



## stenogoddess

That’s awesome!!  It’s going to be here before we know it!


----------



## OKW Lover

Woo Hoo!  

...waiting for the official percentage calculation from Chris now....


----------



## suomyno

Woohoo! Can’t wait!


----------



## khertz

I'm so excited!!!


----------



## christannj

OKW Lover said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> ...waiting for the official percentage calculation from Chris now....



So that Jeff doesn't have to wait any more....we are officially 11.1% which is 1/9th of the ship

Chris


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Wow... just now at a point where I can start looking at this trip and y'all have OVERWHELMED me with all the early planning. No way am I going to catch up on all 58 pages! I have several trips before Italy... guess my "I'll figure it out a week before the trip" approach isn't the norm with this crazy gang, ROFL!!!


----------



## stenogoddess

WebmasterKathy said:


> Wow... just now at a point where I can start looking at this trip and y'all have OVERWHELMED me with all the early planning. No way am I going to catch up on all 58 pages! I have several trips before Italy... guess my "I'll figure it out a week before the trip" approach isn't the norm with this crazy gang, ROFL!!!




Come on the food tour with us Kathy!  Karen (purplebrat) is organizing it


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterKathy said:


> I have several trips before Italy.


----------



## Cousin Orville

WebmasterKathy said:


> No way am I going to catch up on all 58 pages! I have several trips before Italy...



Didn’t you know traveling is a full time job?


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Didn’t you know traveling is a full time job?


totally agree.  In 14 days I get to start booking my shore excursions   Hard to choose some.  Glad I am working Christmas- there will be plenty of time to do research and resume planning my pre and post nights which I admit I have stopped doing.  I blame the conference in April for giving me a December 31 deadline.


----------



## met19

stenogoddess said:


> Come on the food tour with us Kathy!  Karen (purplebrat) is organizing it


yes come.  i loved this tour and am repeating it!


----------



## Capwkidd

stenogoddess said:


> Come on the food tour with us Kathy!  Karen (purplebrat) is organizing it


Food tour?? I am most exited to go to Italy for the food... How do I sign up ?

(ok, maybe the architecture, or just the "vibe" )


----------



## Capwkidd

Now that I am paid in full....  I have to get a room, as I plan to get to Rome, probably on the 21st.... And A plane ride.... Looks like flights are thousands of dollars! Any suggestions on who has seats that are like US first class, but not crazy expensive? I am flying from LAX.... Hopefully non-stop....


----------



## apurplebrat

Capwkidd said:


> Food tour?? I am most exited to go to Italy for the food... How do I sign up ?
> 
> (ok, maybe the architecture, or just the "vibe" )



*Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update 12/18/2017*

https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/

Below is the current list of food tour participants. There is still room for more!

Food Tour date: Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot.

* We are now up to 33 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US 
We have 29 confirmed and 4 pending*

We will be split into possibly 2 or 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.

Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).

*Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*



*Name DIS Boards Name Count*

*confirmed -29*

* Karen A @apurplebrat 1
Jason @JWren1234 1
Chris & Chuck @christannj 2
Micki & John @tardis1029 2
Kristy & Dustin @khertz & @DDuck4Life 2
Marilee & Dino @corky441 2
Will @met19 1
Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville 2
Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom 2
Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy 2
Phil & Judi @TheMaxRebo 2
Karen & Bruce @kipper 2
Lauren,Jeri & Mom @stenogoddess 3
Karen @me_minnie_me 1
Erin & Gretchen @Enorto1 2
Scott & Pam @sshaw10060 2

pending confirmation - please reach out to me to confirm*

*Angela & Eva @Skip3key 2
Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017 2*


Tour Description
Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.

On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.


A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!

Kristy did a great report located on the boards

https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...r-link-added-7-3.3335259/page-3#post-52386617


----------



## met19

I tempted to say since I have a food tour from @apurplebrat and an Sistine Chapel tour from @TheMaxRebo, the tours I would consider are St Peters (still need to see), the Forum/Coliseum or various piazzas.  Decisions decisions- all right back to work


----------



## Capwkidd

Looks like Norwegian has the best deals... Their "Premium" service looks like US first class..... And THOUSANDS less than other airlines....


----------



## OKW Lover

met19 said:


> I tempted to say since I have a food tour from @apurplebrat and an Sistine Chapel tour from @TheMaxRebo, the tours I would consider are St Peters (still need to see), the Forum/Coliseum or various piazzas.  Decisions decisions- all right back to work


Doesn't the Sistine Chapel tour end at St. Peters?  

The Coliseum and Forum would be good takes.  Since they are pretty much adjacent to each other you can do them in a few hours.

Don't forget the Trevi Fountain.  Our first visit to Rome it was covered in scaffolding so Val & I will be visiting there again.


----------



## met19

The  Sistine chapel is an express tour just to get us into the chapel.   We are doing it the am of the day we board the cruise ship


----------



## kpiper

Has anyone done a night time private driving tour in Rome? Is it worth it?


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Don't forget the Trevi Fountain. Our first visit to Rome it was covered in scaffolding so Val & I will be visiting there again



Really looking forward to seeing this NOT covered in scaffolding! I can remember seeing it on that trip and thinking I might never be back to see it uncovered. I’m so excited to be going back!!


----------



## corky441

OKW Lover said:


> Don't forget the Trevi Fountain.  Our first visit to Rome it was covered in scaffolding so Val & I will be visiting there again.



The Trevi is truly magical...
Tossing coins into the fountain has brought me back to Rome three times.

Warming up my tossing arm


----------



## OKW Lover

khertz said:


> Really looking forward to seeing this NOT covered in scaffolding! I can remember seeing it on that trip and thinking I might never be back to see it uncovered. I’m so excited to be going back!!





corky441 said:


> The Trevi is truly magical...
> Tossing coins into the fountain has brought me back to Rome three times.
> 
> Warming up my tossing arm



Exactly what I was thinking.  Tossing that coin in the fountain on that first trip worked for a lot of us!


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Exactly what I was thinking.  Tossing that coin in the fountain on that first trip worked for a lot of us!



I was super worried that trip because I threw my coin in the wrong way!  I thought I'd never get back to Italy!! I have to make sure I toss another coin in the correct way this time.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Capwkidd said:


> Now that I am paid in full.... I have to get a room, as I plan to get to Rome, probably on the 21st.... And A plane ride.... Looks like flights are thousands of dollars! Any suggestions on who has seats that are like US first class, but not crazy expensive? I am flying from LAX.... Hopefully non-stop....



I was hoping for business class, but couldn't justify the cost.  Granted, we're flying from NY area, so the flights aren't that bad.  I have MileagePlus Gold status on United, so I was at least able to reserve Economy Plus seats at Economy prices.  I did manage to get bulkhead seats, so that is as close to the comfort accorded Business/First as seems financially reasonable.  I'm going to try to get us upgraded with mileage, but I am not hopeful that will work out--but we're waitlisted for the elusive mileage + cash upgrade to Polaris. I do tons of business travel to Europe (and beyond).  I have rarely been able to score an upgrade, paid or with miles, on international flights.  Sigh.

If you're looking for hints, though, on a wide-body aircraft--the center bank of seats is more comfortable that the banks of seats on either side.  You can also feign sleep and others in your row can "go the other way" if they need to leave their seats. ;-)


----------



## DisneyKevin

I have just sent an email about going to Orvieto on Friday 3/23/18.

The idea is laid out in the email, but I don't have details yet.

If you do not receive the email let me know.

I will be filling whatever vehicle we decide upon on  from the emails I receive first.

I can not promise that we would be able depart / return in time for any previously scheduled activities.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## DDuck4Life

DisneyKevin said:


> I have just sent an email about going to Orvieto on Friday 3/23/18.
> 
> The idea is laid out in the email, but I don't have details yet.
> 
> If you do not receive the email let me know.
> 
> I will be filling whatever vehicle we decide upon on  from the emails I receive first.
> 
> I can not promise that we would be able depart / return in time for any previously scheduled activities.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin



Man this is so tempting. We loved our time in Orvieto last time and it was way to short. I would love more time there but don't want to chance not making it back in time for the food tour. Never enough hours in the day when in Italy.


----------



## met19

A bunch of us are doing the food tour.  Will the trip to Orvieto conflict with that (times 415, 500, 545)?  Also what is in Orvieto?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

met19 said:


> A bunch of us are doing the food tour.  Will the trip to Orvieto conflict with that (times 415, 500, 545)?  Also what is in Orvieto?



I would not plan on doing both Orvieto and the food tour on the same day.  That’s why Kevin said he couldn’t promise we’d return in time for previously scheduled activities.

Orvieto is an ancient Italian village with a fab old duomo, gorgeous views, and lots of shops (including our favorite family-owned ceramic shop)


----------



## met19

Sounds lovely.  a reason to return to Italy   or go another day.


----------



## OKW Lover

WebmasterKathy said:


> Orvieto is an ancient Italian village with a fab old duomo, gorgeous views, and lots of shops (including our favorite family-owned ceramic shop)


Exactly!  For those who aren't familiar with Orvieto, you really should experience it sometime.


----------



## jcb

Here are a couple of Orvietto photos.  The Duomo circa epiphany (ask Kevin about the Dove) and a charming view toward a shop called "The Magic of Oz".


----------



## met19

wow amazing


----------



## Joe Loiacano

Im hoping you all can help with a few questions about arriving on Friday the 23rd, in Rome.
Our flight gets in at 10:30am.  We want to explore as much of Rome as possible in the short time we are there.

Luggage, Im assuming we need to get this to the Viking ship, I don't want to drag luggage all day right..

So thats an Hour to get to the port from the airport.  I see there is a Train that takes you just about to the port, fairly cheaply. Check in with Viking?

Then an hour back to Rome for many options.  Train again?

The back to Port before 11pm 

Just working this out in my head, does this sound reasonable?

any comments and or suggestions would be appreciative.


----------



## met19

I thought the ship departs on the 24th?  Sounds like you need a hotel for one night.  I would train or car into the city, stay in a hotel and then to the port on the 24th.


----------



## khertz

Joe Loiacano said:


> Im hoping you all can help with a few questions about arriving on Friday the 23rd, in Rome.
> Our flight gets in at 10:30am.  We want to explore as much of Rome as possible in the short time we are there.
> 
> Luggage, Im assuming we need to get this to the Viking ship, I don't want to drag luggage all day right..
> 
> So thats an Hour to get to the port from the airport.  I see there is a Train that takes you just about to the port, fairly cheaply. Check in with Viking?
> 
> Then an hour back to Rome for many options.  Train again?
> 
> The back to Port before 11pm
> 
> Just working this out in my head, does this sound reasonable?
> 
> any comments and or suggestions would be appreciative.



The ship leaves on Saturday not Friday. You will have the rest of the day Friday after you arrive plus Saturday morning until you go to the port.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Joe Loiacano said:


> Im hoping you all can help with a few questions about arriving on Friday the 23rd, in Rome.
> Our flight gets in at 10:30am.  We want to explore as much of Rome as possible in the short time we are there.
> 
> Luggage, Im assuming we need to get this to the Viking ship, I don't want to drag luggage all day right..
> 
> So thats an Hour to get to the port from the airport.  I see there is a Train that takes you just about to the port, fairly cheaply. Check in with Viking?
> 
> Then an hour back to Rome for many options.  Train again?
> 
> The back to Port before 11pm
> 
> Just working this out in my head, does this sound reasonable?
> 
> any comments and or suggestions would be appreciative.



We get in Friday morning as well, but as spending Friday night in Rome at the Bernini Bristol (as many others are staying there as well).  Our plan is to get from the airport to the hotel and drop the bags assuming room not ready yet (not sure how yet, probably just taxi or something).  Then will want to see a few things around town (Trivoli fountain, etc) and maybe try to get a nap in before we do the food tour in the evening.  The next morning we are doing the early tour at the Vatican and then in one of the bus groups to go to port after lunch 

Might be a bit busy but trying to do what we can in the ~28 hours or so we have


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Joe Loiacano said:


> Im hoping you all can help with a few questions about arriving on Friday the 23rd, in Rome.
> Our flight gets in at 10:30am.  We want to explore as much of Rome as possible in the short time we are there.



I picked up Fodor's 2018 Italy from Amazon.  It includes a "Rome in a day" itinerary for hitting the highlights.  It looked doable, consisted of some good choices, and we will certainly being taking advantage of it for one of our days in Rome.  (We are flying early Tuesday, 3/20, and staying until the cruise departs.)

You might also be able to book a transfer from the airport to your hotel via the hotel.  If not, you can look into booking private transport via:    https://www.welcomepickups.com/rome...MIqoSH89WC2AIVFw4rCh35rAv1EAAYASAAEgJQBPD_BwE

You can store your luggage at the airport--I have the information for Fiumicino as for 6 euros per bag for each day.  http://www.adr.it/pax-fco-deposito-bagagli-e-porteraggio
Chrome is your friend.  I make extensive use of Google Translate on Italian websites when my husband (who speaks a bit of Italian) isn't around to translate.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Cousin Orville said:


> If we know how many of us want to share a ride from the Bernini Bristol and can agree on a time, I could ask RomeinLimo what the cost would be.  I've used them several times from Civitavecchia, and they do simple transfers.



I haven't been on these boards in some time and am trying to catch up: We would love to be included if you are hiring transport from Rome to the port in Civitavecchia the day of departure.  If anyone is planning anything, would you let us know?  Thank you, and in the meanwhile, i will try to catch up on all the posts.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> Our plan is to get from the airport to the hotel


Have you looked into Blacklane?  www.blacklane.com  Looks like reasonable prices from the airport to the hotel for a limo.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

OKW Lover said:


> Have you looked into Blacklane? www.blacklane.com Looks like reasonable prices from the airport to the hotel for a limo.



Thanks for that link!!!!  I had no idea such a service was so readily and widely available.  Might use it in Dusseldorf week after next, and for a day trip to Pompeii from Rome!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Hi Folks,

Im getting emails asking if the trip to Orvieto is compatible with any of the previously scheduled tours.

It is not. We will not be back in time.

I have asked for a 9am departure from the Bernini Bristol.

Its a 90 mile drive, so I'm guessing arrival in Orvieto at 10:30 - 11:00am

I have requested a 4:00pm departure from Orvieto, so I am guessing at a 6:30 - 7:00pm arrival back at the Bernini.

I have requested a full sized bus and approximately half of the seats have been claimed.

Kevin


----------



## met19

I arrive on the 21st around 930a.  Anyone want to share a car to the Bristol?


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Have you looked into Blacklane?  www.blacklane.com  Looks like reasonable prices from the airport to the hotel for a limo.



Thanks for this. I have been comparing different companies but hadn’t come across this one. I had also been looking at RomeCabs.com as it comes recommended on TripAdvisor


----------



## Malia78

met19 said:


> I arrive on the 21st around 930a. Anyone want to share a car to the Bristol?



Mom and I arrive on the 21st at 9:35...we haven't set up transportation yet so this could work.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

kpiper said:


> Sounds good Chandra! I'm going to wait another day before booking - maybe we can get another van of 6. I may set up to leave around the same time if they have it available. Otherwise we may need to adjust. I'll keep you in the loop! Have a great time on your current trip!!



Please let us know if there is any room in a shared ride for two of us from Rome to the port of Civitavecchia the day of departure.  Thank you!!


----------



## kpiper

Cackyschmackers said:


> Please let us know if there is any room in a shared ride for two of us from Rome to the port of Civitavecchia the day of departure.  Thank you!!



Hey there! Unfortunately our van is full with Gina, Steve, Karen C. and my husband any myself. If it helps we booked through Rome in Limo and they were very easy to use and pretty reasonable if you can share the cost.


----------



## Skip3key

For those also staying at the Bristol, we also are looking to share transport to the port - happy to chip in on Romeinlimo for an after lunch departure (also doing the early morning vatican tour)...


----------



## Malia78

Skip3key said:


> For those also staying at the Bristol, we also are looking to share transport to the port



Hi...mom and I are a party of two who also need transportation to the port that day so we would be onboard (also doing the am Vatican tour)

I think Cackyschmackers is also looking for transportation that day...


----------



## met19

Hi all. I am looking into a tour of the forum plus the colosseum (including the 3rd tier) on Thursday am.   Not sure it will be possible yet as it’s normally a wednesday tour.


----------



## Capwkidd

WDWGeek1971 said:


> I was hoping for business class, but couldn't justify the cost.  Granted, we're flying from NY area, so the flights aren't that bad.  I have MileagePlus Gold status on United, so I was at least able to reserve Economy Plus seats at Economy prices.  I did manage to get bulkhead seats, so that is as close to the comfort accorded Business/First as seems financially reasonable.  I'm going to try to get us upgraded with mileage, but I am not hopeful that will work out--but we're waitlisted for the elusive mileage + cash upgrade to Polaris. I do tons of business travel to Europe (and beyond).  I have rarely been able to score an upgrade, paid or with miles, on international flights.  Sigh.
> 
> If you're looking for hints, though, on a wide-body aircraft--the center bank of seats is more comfortable that the banks of seats on either side.  You can also feign sleep and others in your row can "go the other way" if they need to leave their seats. ;-)



I like the window seat, which will be especially useful on this trip, so I can see where I am landing !

Speaking of wide body.... Did you know that the 787's are quieter and have higher humidity levels than other jets? I look forward to this, as the noise and dryness are very annoying/uncomfortable....


----------



## Capwkidd

Any suggestions are what time of day is best to arrive at FCO? Leaving time is not really an issue, I just need to figure what time is best to leave. It's an 11 hour flight, and a 9 hour time change.... Any suggestions?

Probably earliest day I can arrive would be the 21st.... 

Thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Most flights to FCO from the US are going to be red eyes.  They will probably get you there in the morning, sometime between 9 and 12 most likely.  I don't think you've really got much choice as to when you arrive.  I was looking at flights from Orlando and had a choice of lights arriving between 7 am and 11:30 on Delta.  I don't recall seeing flights that arrived later in the day other than those that had long layovers in a connecting city.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Have you looked into Blacklane?  www.blacklane.com  Looks like reasonable prices from the airport to the hotel for a limo.



Thanks for sharing that - not an expert on what is typical pricing, but didn't seem outlandish


We have never been to FCO airport - any thoughts on how long it would take to get through customs and get our bags, etc.?   When booking the car it says they will wait 60 mins at the airport so just wondering when to set it for - do want to wait around for it, but don't want to miss our window if it takes hours to get through customs, etc.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> any thoughts on how long it would take to get through customs and get our bags, etc.?


Only flown through there once so my experience may not be representative but I'd say 45 minutes.


----------



## Capwkidd

Might not be on topic, but I am hoping to fly a 787 for this trip, is the 787 really better than other aircraft, at least for a long flight like this one?


----------



## Cousin Orville

Capwkidd said:


> Might not be on topic, but I am hoping to fly a 787 for this trip, is the 787 really better than other aircraft, at least for a long flight like this one?



Flew one from China this fall.  The cabin air did feel more refreshing.  I can’t remember why though.  I think most planes pull cabin air through the engines, but 787’s don’t.  I could be completely wrong, but I’d be interested to know.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Just curious.  I have a HSBC ATM card that I use for European travel but the private tour company I've booked for Rome and Venice holds the reservations with a CC but I have to pay them cash day of which I am not thrilled about.  Does Viking cash travel's checks or should I plan on getting another ATM cards for my stay?  Is there another bank you would recommend?  It has been awhile since I've been to Europe and my first without my DH who has to work.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Here is the beverage package for our cruise:  Doing the math I think I am going to get this even though my DD doesn't drink.  She'll be able to get soft drinks and juice.  You would need to drink roughly 3 drinks a day to break even.  I like to try new things without the worry or guilt if I don't like it.

*Silver Spirits Beverage Package*
Upgrade and enjoy unlimited beverages in all dining venues and bars throughout the duration of your cruise. The package includes:


Any drinks up to $15.00 including premium wines by the glass, cocktails & aperitifs
The Chef’s Table premium wine pairing
Selection of applicable wines change twice per cruise

Mini-bar replenishments
15% discount on premium beverages above $50.00
Soft drinks & juices
*$139 PER GUEST*
Please note: Both guests in a stateroom must purchase the package for the full length of the cruise in order for it to be valid. A 15% service charge per person is included with the price. Prices effective as of October 2016.

Here is the bar menu:
http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/mvj/onboardbeveragemenu_oceans.pdf


----------



## Cousin Orville

MaryKatesMom said:


> Just curious.  I have a HSBC ATM card that I use for European travel but the private tour company I've booked for Rome and Venice holds the reservations with a CC but I have to pay them cash day of which I am not thrilled about.  Does Viking cash travel's checks or should I plan on getting another ATM cards for my stay?  Is there another bank you would recommend?  It has been awhile since I've been to Europe and my first without my DH who has to work.



Per Viking’s FAQ page, they don’t take Traveler’s Checks.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Cousin Orville said:


> Per Viking’s FAQ page, they don’t take Traveler’s Checks.



I should have looked there first.  I hate traveling with cash.


----------



## Capwkidd

Cousin Orville said:


> Flew one from China this fall.  The cabin air did feel more refreshing.  I can’t remember why though.  I think most planes pull cabin air through the engines, but 787’s don’t.  I could be completely wrong, but I’d be interested to know.



Wonder no more!
https://www.airlineratings.com/news/787-banishes-jetlag-believe-it/


----------



## met19

ive flown a klm 787 to Amsterdam.  it was great and very comfortable.  its very unlikely that airlines will fly it to rome except from the west coast

update:  apparently AA flies it to rome from ORD and norwegian from lax and ewr


----------



## Joe Loiacano

DDuck4Life said:


> Not sure if y'all saw the itinerary for when we should be arriving and departing each port but might help those looking to start some planning like me.
> 
> View attachment 218972


So Booking air fair home from Venice,  When do we disembark? Saturday the 31st, or Sunday April 1st? and Does any know what time?


----------



## Joe Loiacano

apurplebrat said:


> *Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update*
> 
> https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/
> 
> Below is the current list of food tour participants. *There is still room for more! *
> 
> Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot. (invoice 1461).
> 
> We are now up to 32 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> 
> We will be split into possibly 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.
> 
> Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> 
> *Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*
> 
> My wife and I would like to join this food tour, Do we book on the site or do you add us the list?
> 
> *Name     DIS Boards Name                  Count*
> 
> *                         Karen A      @apurplebrat                          1*
> *Jason          @JWren1234                          1*
> *Chris & Chuck     @christannj                            2*
> *Micki & John     @tardis1029                           2*
> *Kristy & Dustin     @khertz & @DDuck4Life        2*
> *Marilee & Dino     @corky441                             2*
> *Will             @met19                                  1*
> *Kevin & Kate     @Cousin Orville                      2*
> *Beth & Trish     @MaryKatesMom                   2*
> *Chandra & Patty    @bamagoofy                           2*
> *Bob & Nancy     @Oilheadbob2017                  2*
> *Phil & Judi      @TheMaxRebo                        2*
> *Karen & Bruce    @kipper                                  2*
> *Scott & Pam     @sshaw10060                        2*
> *Erin & Gretchen    @Enorto1                               2*
> *Christy         @Chropistopy                         1*
> *Angela & Eva    @Skip3key                              2*
> *               Gene & Bobbi     @disneytized13 2*
> *32*
> 
> Tour Description
> Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.
> 
> On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.
> 
> 
> A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!
> 
> Kristy did a great report located on the boards
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/show-no-fear-dis-exclusive-viva-italia-dlp-tr-sept-2014-complete-new-tr-link-added-7-3.3335259/page-3#post-52386617


----------



## WebmasterKathy

MaryKatesMom said:


> Just curious.  I have a HSBC ATM card that I use for European travel but the private tour company I've booked for Rome and Venice holds the reservations with a CC but I have to pay them cash day of which I am not thrilled about.  Does Viking cash travel's checks or should I plan on getting another ATM cards for my stay?  Is there another bank you would recommend?  It has been awhile since I've been to Europe and my first without my DH who has to work.



I don’t understand-  why would you need *another* ATM card? It’s been pretty easy to find ATM machines in Italy.


----------



## met19

Joe Loiacano said:


> So Booking air fair home from Venice,  When do we disembark? Saturday the 31st, or Sunday April 1st? and Does any know what time?


i think its the 31st


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Joe Loiacano said:


> So Booking air fair home from Venice,  When do we disembark? Saturday the 31st, or Sunday April 1st? and Does any know what time?



We get to Venice on the 30th and stay over night there and then the last day (disembarkment day) is the 31st.  Since we will already be docked you can leave as early as you want


----------



## MaryKatesMom

WebmasterKathy said:


> I don’t understand-  why would you need *another* ATM card? It’s been pretty easy to find ATM machines in Italy.



HSBC, as far as I can tell does not have any ATM's in Italy.  Also, the private tour company I am using in Rome and Venice is cash which will take me over my limit daily on those days.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Malia78 said:


> Hi...mom and I are a party of two who also need transportation to the port that day so we would be onboard (also doing the am Vatican tour)
> 
> I think Cackyschmackers is also looking for transportation that day...



Yes,  thank you!  We are still looking to share a ride from Rome city center to the port of  Civitavecchia the day of departure. We are also doing an early Vatican tour that morning. I think we will check out of our hotel around 11am (or earlier) if anyone is interested in sharing a ride ro the port.


----------



## Capwkidd

met19 said:


> ive flown a klm 787 to Amsterdam.  it was great and very comfortable.  its very unlikely that airlines will fly it to rome except from the west coast
> 
> update:  apparently AA flies it to rome from ORD and norwegian from lax and ewr



I am looking at the flight from LAX on Norwegian.... But now to figure out how to get back from Venice!


----------



## littleshells

.


----------



## met19

Capwkidd said:


> I am looking at the flight from LAX on Norwegian.... But now to figure out how to get back from Venice!


 I would love to fly a 787 again.  Loved it.  More pressurization leads to more comfort.  Larger windows too.  But alas, I am flying Delta  (who are pretty good) and I would rather one stop from San Diego and back.  So I am doing SAN-JFK-FCO and then VCE-JFK-SAN.


----------



## Malia78

> Yes,  thank you!  We are still looking to share a ride from Rome city center to the port of  Civitavecchia the day of departure. We are also doing an early Vatican tour that morning. I think we will check out of our hotel around 11am (or earlier) if anyone is interested in sharing a ride ro the port.



This is the same time frame we are looking at...heading down around hotel check-out at 1100.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Happy New Year everyone!

Excited to be able to say we are going on this trip to Italy *this* year!


----------



## corky441

It’s felt like an eternity waiting for this trip...

Now it feels like I have so much to do and not enough time


----------



## Joe Loiacano

i did go to the website to book the Friday afternoon Twilight trastevere food tour,
and I see the 4:15, 5:00, 5:45 are not available on the website. Let me know if there is anyway I can get in with the existing group, any of the above times would be great.
thanks Joe


----------



## apurplebrat

Joe Loiacano said:


> i did go to the website to book the Friday afternoon Twilight trastevere food tour,
> and I see the 4:15, 5:00, 5:45 are not available on the website. Let me know if there is anyway I can get in with the existing group, any of the above times would be great.
> thanks Joe


Joe
Don’t book the 6:30.  We have the private tour that is why you cant book directly

I sent you a message. Please email me for details


----------



## Joe Loiacano

Thanks Joe


----------



## Joe Loiacano

Thanks Joe





apurplebrat said:


> Joe
> Don’t book the 6:30.  We have the private tour that is why you cant book directly
> 
> I sent you a message. Please email me for details


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So looking at our Cruise on the Viking website, it looks like we are 15 days away from being able to book excursions.

We are going to want to leverage the included ones where we can but wondering what other ones people are thinking of that might get to some "must see/do" things, or just neat sounding things, that the included tours don't cover?

Two that caught our eye were the Winery one in Crotone and the Island & the Abbey in Venice


----------



## travelinjenn

Greetings Fellow Travelers,
  First cruise for my husband Joe and I and we are super excited! ITALY!! It took me two days to read through the 60+ pages of these discussions but oh my gosh I got so much information.  Thanks to you all from this newbie, lots of good stuff on here. We look forward to meeting many of you, breaking bread and downing some great Italian vino.
We're just starting our planning but so far:
Leaving Chicago and arriving for an overnight in Dublin on 3/22. We had a layover so decided to make it a stay over at a hotel above a pub. Seriously, what could be better??
My husband, myself and our hangovers will arrive in Rome at 10:30 am 3/23. We made reservations at Bernini Bristol for the night after reading many of you are staying there.
Haven't though much about Rome's activities, excursions, or transfers from the airport to hotel or hotel to port but that will all be done next.  Again, excellent information people, keep it coming.
Last but not least. Happy New Year!
Here's to an incredible 2018 filled with adventure, good wine, and new friends.
Jenn


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> Greetings Fellow Travelers,
> First cruise for my husband Joe and I and we are super excited! ITALY!! It took me two days to read through the 60+ pages of these discussions but oh my gosh I got so much information.  Thanks to you all from this newbie, lots of good stuff on here. We look forward to meeting many of you, breaking bread and downing some great Italian vino.
> We're just starting our planning but so far:
> Leaving Chicago and arriving for an overnight in Dublin on 3/22. We had a layover so decided to make it a stay over at a hotel above a pub. Seriously, what could be better??
> My husband, myself and our hangovers will arrive in Rome at 10:30 am 3/23. We made reservations at Bernini Bristol for the night after reading many of you are staying there.
> Haven't though much about Rome's activities, excursions, or transfers from the airport to hotel or hotel to port but that will all be done next.  Again, excellent information people, keep it coming.
> Last but not least. Happy New Year!
> Here's to an incredible 2018 filled with adventure, good wine, and new friends.
> Jenn



Which airline are you on? We also get into to Rome at 10:30 on the 23rd coming from dublin (we are on Aerlingus)

And welcome!


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> So looking at our Cruise on the Viking website, it looks like we are 15 days away from being able to book excursions.
> 
> We are going to want to leverage the included ones where we can but wondering what other ones people are thinking of that might get to some "must see/do" things, or just neat sounding things, that the included tours don't cover?
> 
> Two that caught our eye were the Winery one in Crotone and the Island & the Abbey in Venice



We went through the other night and just added a bunch that sounded interesting to our Wishlist, but we haven't looked to see how scheduling any of them would work out. The one thing I'm really interested in doing in Venice is the islands of Murano and Burano, but I think instead of doing the pricey excursion we may look into doing that on our own with another tour company and stick with the included one in Venice. I've been trying to do some research also on how difficult it would be to go to Easter morning mass at St. Mark's because I think that would be a truly amazing experience! 

In Naples I am really hoping to do the Pompeii excursion. I'm thinking that may end up working out since the Mt. Vesuvius one DH wanted to do doesn't look like it's available with the short amount of time we have in port that day.

Another one at the top of our list was the Milazzo & its Castle excursion when we are in Messina. We also liked the La Castella one in Crotone.


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> We went through the other night and just added a bunch that sounded interesting to our Wishlist, but we haven't looked to see how scheduling any of them would work out. The one thing I'm really interested in doing in Venice is the islands of Murano and Burano, but I think instead of doing the pricey excursion we may look into doing that on our own with another tour company and stick with the included one in Venice. I've been trying to do some research also on how difficult it would be to go to Easter morning mass at St. Mark's because I think that would be a truly amazing experience!
> 
> In Naples I am really hoping to do the Pompeii excursion. I'm thinking that may end up working out since the Mt. Vesuvius one DH wanted to do doesn't look like it's available with the short amount of time we have in port that day.
> 
> Another one at the top of our list was the Milazzo & its Castle excursion when we are in Messina. We also liked the La Castella one in Crotone.



You can catch a vaporetto to Murano and Burano and do these islands OYO.  We did that a couple of years ago before a cruise.  We walked over to Alilguna Fermata Fundament Nuove kind on the northeast end of Venice closest to Murano.  Did Murano... did Burano... then sailed back to St Mark's Sq.  If you have any questions, let me know.

We're starting to look through the excursions now...


----------



## OKW Lover

khertz said:


> The one thing I'm really interested in doing in Venice is the islands of Murano and Burano,


Kristi, on our Viva Italia tour we went to a glass blowing factory & showroom that was one of the last ones remaining on the main island of Venice.  Is there more to see on Murano and Burano than more glass blowing? 

For the benefit of others who are interested, the factory that ABD took us to was very close to St. Marks Square at:
Castello 4392/A
30122 Venezia
Italy


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Kristi, on our Viva Italia tour we went to a glass blowing factory & showroom that was one of the last ones remaining on the main island of Venice.  Is there more to see on Murano and Burano than more glass blowing?
> 
> For the benefit of others who are interested, the factory that ABD took us to was very close to St. Marks Square at:
> Castello 4392/A
> 30122 Venezia
> Italy



I wasn’t sure if we would be able to do a tour at that place again or not (though I’d love to!) but one of the islands also has lacemaking. And from pictures I’ve seen, it’s really interesting and beautiful to walk around. Lots of bright colored homes and buildings, etc.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> We went through the other night and just added a bunch that sounded interesting to our Wishlist, but we haven't looked to see how scheduling any of them would work out. The one thing I'm really interested in doing in Venice is the islands of Murano and Burano, but I think instead of doing the pricey excursion we may look into doing that on our own with another tour company and stick with the included one in Venice. I've been trying to do some research also on how difficult it would be to go to Easter morning mass at St. Mark's because I think that would be a truly amazing experience!
> 
> In Naples I am really hoping to do the Pompeii excursion. I'm thinking that may end up working out since the Mt. Vesuvius one DH wanted to do doesn't look like it's available with the short amount of time we have in port that day.
> 
> Another one at the top of our list was the Milazzo & its Castle excursion when we are in Messina. We also liked the La Castella one in Crotone.



We haven't looked into (or really thought about) doing anything with another tour company but probably something we should consider.

One thing I think we would like to do, especially if we do in fact do the Island and Abbey tour in Venice (which overlaps the included tour) would be to spend some time on our own in St Marks Square in the afternoon.  I assume it wouldn't be an issue to get from the ship to there but really have no idea where the port is compared to down town/how one would do that on their own, etc.  (we've never done any sort of cruise at all so all of that aspect is new to us)


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> Kristi, on our Viva Italia tour we went to a glass blowing factory & showroom that was one of the last ones remaining on the main island of Venice.  Is there more to see on Murano and Burano than more glass blowing?
> 
> For the benefit of others who are interested, the factory that ABD took us to was very close to St. Marks Square at:
> Castello 4392/A
> 30122 Venezia
> Italy



I wouldn't rank Murano or Burano high on a must do list in Venice, but we did enjoy them.  We went during a 2nd trip to Venice.  Both are smaller, slower paced, and less crowded than Venice itself.  Murano has several glass factories, but the demonstrations are about the same and probably similar to what you already saw on the ABD.  We found the glass and jewelry options for buying Murano glass better on Murano than on San Marco.  Not sure how it compares to the factory ABD uses.

Burano is famous for it's brightly colored homes and is more picturesque than Murano.  While we did like the shopping and buy jewelry/glass in Murano, I wasn't impressed with the shopping (or lace) on Burano.

They're lovely islands if you've seen Venice and are looking for something new.  The biggest downside IMO is it takes a while to travel there.  Murano isn't bad, but Burano is far.  If you're doing both islands, it's a full day.




TheMaxRebo said:


> We haven't looked into (or really thought about) doing anything with another tour company but probably something we should consider.
> 
> One thing I think we would like to do, especially if we do in fact do the Island and Abbey tour in Venice (which overlaps the included tour) would be to spend some time on our own in St Marks Square in the afternoon.  I assume it wouldn't be an issue to get from the ship to there but really have no idea where the port is compared to down town/how one would do that on their own, etc.  (we've never done any sort of cruise at all so all of that aspect is new to us)



I'm curious about the transportation to and from the ship too.  I've only been there once to board the Magic, and we had to take a water taxi with luggage and kids.  It's very far to walk.  There may be a vaporetto stop.


----------



## Capwkidd

I am probably most interested in food and architecture for this trip, any suggestions on the best places, that can be done on this trip? Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm curious about the transportation to and from the ship too. I've only been there once to board the Magic, and we had to take a water taxi with luggage and kids. It's very far to walk. There may be a vaporetto stop.



Looking at the different excursions in Venice they all seem to mention something like "Transfer by boat to St. Mark’s Square ..." so I assume you need to take some sort of water taxi.  Just not sure how easy it would be to arrange a transfer outside of an excursion

We were also thinking about the evening gondola ride which says it includes free time in St Mark's Square as well so might do that


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> Looking at the different excursions in Venice they all seem to mention something like "Transfer by boat to St. Mark’s Square ..." so I assume you need to take some sort of water taxi.  Just not sure how easy it would be to arrange a transfer outside of an excursion
> 
> We were also thinking about the evening gondola ride which says it includes free time in St Mark's Square as well so might do that



Right.  We paid 85 Euros for a water taxi to get to the port.  Looks like a vaporetto can be caught near the cruise terminal at Piazzale Roma on the Grand Canal.   Not the fastest way to get to St Mark's Sq, but a lot cheaper.  

As far as the gondola ride excursions, the evening tour is $109pp for up to 6 ppl per gondola.   OYO, it's 100 Euros (http://www.gondolavenezia.it/history_tariffe.asp?Pag=43) in the evening for up to 6 people.  So, if you're in a group it's cheaper OYO.  For just 2 people, whether it's cheaper or more expensive would depend on whether you water taxi or vaporetto over there.  You can catch gondolas many places.  We arranged ours at St Marks Sq outside the Doge's Palace.  That's a great place, because it takes you under the bridge of sighs and is very classic Venice.


----------



## met19

Looking up excursions and referencing  ports and things to do in my Italy lonely planet.  Still trying to find out info on coliseum tours.  Also need to plan post cruise in Venice.  I’m staying till the 2nd.  Riding a gondola is on my to do list.  I also might plan to do Easter in St. Marks.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm curious about the transportation to and from the ship too.  I've only been there once to board the Magic, and we had to take a water taxi with luggage and kids.  It's very far to walk.  There may be a vaporetto stop.



When we did the RCCL Greece cruise, there was a vapretto station right near the cruise dock.

It was quite easy to use. It's also easy on and off.

There is a stop right at St Marks Square.

If you are using the vaporetto when you disembark the ship, you will need to handle your own luggage.

There are no porters eyc.


----------



## DisneyKevin

I follow a website that I enjoy very much. It's called Italian Talks.

Here's the link

https://www.italiantalks.com


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm curious about the transportation to and from the ship too. I've only been there once to board the Magic, and we had to take a water taxi with luggage and kids. It's very far to walk. There may be a vaporetto stop.


There is a vaporetto stop right next to the ship dock.  (I'm assuming we will be using the same dock area as RCL does)  Depending on where you are staying there might be a stop nearby.  We're at the Luna Baglioni and there is a vaporetto stop right behind it.

ETA - oops I see @DisneyKevin already responded with the same info.  Sorry for the repeat.


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> So looking at our Cruise on the Viking website, it looks like we are 15 days away from being able to book excursions.
> 
> We are going to want to leverage the included ones where we can but wondering what other ones people are thinking of that might get to some "must see/do" things, or just neat sounding things, that the included tours don't cover?
> 
> Two that caught our eye were the Winery one in Crotone and the Island & the Abbey in Venice



The winery in Crotone interests us as well.  We're considering Herculaneum in Naples (we've done Pompeii).  We're looking at Taormina in Sicily.  We're also considering doing a private tour to combine Taormina with a winery visit for lunch near Mt Etna.

For Bari, maybe going to Alberobello.  That looks interesting.  In Croatia, visiting Trogir seems to be what's recommended by others.




OKW Lover said:


> There is a vaporetto stop right next to the ship dock.  (I'm assuming we will be using the same dock area as RCL does)  Depending on where you are staying there might be a stop nearby.  We're at the Luna Baglioni and there is a vaporetto stop right behind it.
> 
> ETA - oops I see @DisneyKevin already responded with the same info.  Sorry for the repeat.



Good to know about the Luna Baglioni stop.  That's where we're staying as well.  Have you used the vaporetto with luggage?  Trying to decide how chaotic that is particularly after disembarking with lots of passengers.  We used a water taxi - navigating 3 kids and a caravan of luggage (couple of yrs ago) on the water bus would have been a nightmare.  Another option if anyone is interested is sharing a water taxi.


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> Have you used the vaporetto with luggage?


No, we didn't do it with luggage.  Thinking about the experience though its going to be a bit tricky but not impossible.  Its a fairly easy roll (I'm assuming your luggage has wheels) from the ship to the vaporetto stop.  The ramp down to the loading area might be a bit bumpy.  I think you'll need to lift your luggage onto the boat though.  Memory is fuzzy about that.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

We were able to book our shore excursions last week, and did so.  It was very easy keeping everything in your Wishlist then linking direct to each excursion and booking it.  Once you add it to your cart, you then need to check out and pay with a CC.  The good news is you can check out for all excursions in one fell swoop.  The only unexpected encounter was that even if you have your CC card information on-line for on-ship charging, you have to enter the information again when you check out.


----------



## LizzieBG

Malia78 said:


> This is the same time frame we are looking at...heading down around hotel check-out at 1100.


 My husband and I are doing the early Vatican tour that morning and would be interested in sharing a ride to the port as well.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> Which airline are you on? We also get into to Rome at 10:30 on the 23rd coming from dublin (we are on Aerlingus)
> 
> And welcome!


Thank you! GOOD to be here. We're also flying Aerlingus. Looks like we're sharing a plane!


----------



## met19

My Wish list:
Naples: 1) Pompeii (never been) 1a) if 1 is sold out: Herculaneum
Sicily: 1) Mt Etna/Tamora or 2) ride thru villages
Crotone 1) winery 2) either national or archeologic park
Bari: 1) puglias white cities which includes Alberobello if not just 2) Alberobello/Truli
Crotia:interested in Trogir.  its part of two shore excursions and i haven't decided yet between the historic towns or the trogir and village heritage
Venice: Included tour plus the extension.  and maybe some opera!

Hopefully will check out glass blowing i've heard of an amazing store  ABD goes to from @OKW Lover.

I am staying @ the Westin if people want to share a water taxi.

3 days till booking!  And 2.5 months till there


----------



## WDWGeek1971

met19 said:


> I am staying @ the Westin if people want to share a water taxi.



We might want to take you up on that!  We are at the Westin Europa & Regina, Venice, for one night, post-cruise.

We have reserved:
Naples:  Herculaneum
Sicily:  Mt. Etna & Taormina
Crotone:  Ceraudo Wintery & Calabrian Family Tradition
Bari:  Casteana Caves & Polignano a Mare
Sibenik, Croatia:  The Krka Waterfalls & Town of Skradin (I believe the waterfalls were one of the "unscripted" Croatian sites featured on the most recent Grand Tour episode on Amazon.)
Venice:  (day 1) Exploring Historic Padua; An Evening at the Opera

(day 2 & 3-on our own) Still researching, but definitely Murano, St. Mark's, and the Doge's Palace.  Looking for other museums and cultural events--concerts, opera.


----------



## corky441

Venice Vaporetto information:

One way ticket is 7.50 euro
One day pass is 20 euro
Two day pass is 30 euro
Three day pass is 40 euro 
Seven day pass is 60 euro

Always remember to validate your ticket at the machine BEFORE boarding, every time you use it. 

Think of the vaporetto as the NYC subway system—- my advice is to get a map. Most vaporetto stations handle multiple boats going in various directions, many of which arrive simultaneously


----------



## met19

fodors website just listed 11 great wine bars in Rome.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> fodors website just listed 11 great wine bars in Rome.



Post of the year!


----------



## Cousin Orville

We signed up for ours tonight.

Naples: Herculaneum
Sicily: Enchanting Taormina
Crotone: Ceraudo Wintery & Calabrian Family Tradition
Bari: Puglia’s White Cities
Sibenik: Historic Towns Along the Dalmation Coast (was Split on which Trogir tour to do, pardon the pun.  Ended up choosing the one with Split.)
Venice: Master Class in Murano Glassblowing.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> We signed up for ours tonight.
> 
> Naples: Herculaneum
> Sicily: Enchanting Taormina
> Crotone: Ceraudo Wintery & Calabrian Family Tradition
> Bari: Puglia’s White Cities
> Sibenik: Historic Towns Along the Dalmation Coast (was Split on which Trogir tour to do, pardon the pun.  Ended up choosing the one with Split.)
> Venice: Master Class in Murano Glassblowing.


Nice choices.  I would've done the glass, but never been to Venice (though I guess I have a bunch of time there post cruise too).


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> Nice choices.  I would've done the glass, but never been to Venice (though I guess I have a bunch of time there post cruise too).



Yeah, the glass blowing class gets great reviews on tripadvisor.  I normally frown on arts & crafts activities, but this seemed like a pretty unique experience.

I'm considering the opera activity at night, but they also have Vivaldi 4 Seasons performances around.  We did that years ago and it was really amazing to hear it performed in an old venetian church.  Another possibility is getting tickets at La Fenice opera house which is absolutely gorgeous.  But another part of me just wants to hang out a wine bars around Venice...  So many choices


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> Yeah, the glass blowing class gets great reviews on tripadvisor.  I normally frown on arts & crafts activities, but this seemed like a pretty unique experience.
> 
> I'm considering the opera activity at night, but they also have Vivaldi 4 Seasons performances around.  We did that years ago and it was really amazing to hear it performed in an old venetian church.  Another possibility is getting tickets at La Fenice opera house which is absolutely gorgeous.  But another part of me just wants to hang out a wine bars around Venice...  So many choices



I am sure we could be persuaded to join you at the wine bars


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> I am sure we could be persuaded to join you at the wine bars



Oh yeah!  We're going to create our own wine club on board.  Viking doesn't know what's coming!


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Yeah, the glass blowing class gets great reviews on tripadvisor.  I normally frown on arts & crafts activities, but this seemed like a pretty unique experience.
> 
> I'm considering the opera activity at night, but they also have Vivaldi 4 Seasons performances around.  We did that years ago and it was really amazing to hear it performed in an old venetian church.  Another possibility is getting tickets at La Fenice opera house which is absolutely gorgeous.  But another part of me just wants to hang out a wine bars around Venice...  So many choices


wine bars....hmmm very easy to go there.  I already mentioned the Rome top 10.  wonder if there is a venice version too


----------



## christannj

Chuck and I are asking to be considered for membership in the wine club.

Chris


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> Chuck and I are asking to be considered for membership in the wine club.
> 
> Chris


As the head of membership: Approved


----------



## Cousin Orville

You get a wine club membership!.... and you get a wine club membership!...


----------



## khertz

WDWGeek1971 said:


> We were able to book our shore excursions last week, and did so.  It was very easy keeping everything in your Wishlist then linking direct to each excursion and booking it.  Once you add it to your cart, you then need to check out and pay with a CC.  The good news is you can check out for all excursions in one fell swoop.  The only unexpected encounter was that even if you have your CC card information on-line for on-ship charging, you have to enter the information again when you check out.



Do you know what time the booking window opens when you get to your day?

Edited to add: After I quoted this post I saw @Cousin Orville you had already booked yours too so maybe you can help too!


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> Do you know what time the booking window opens when you get to your day?
> 
> Edited to add: After I quoted this post I saw @Cousin Orville you had already booked yours too so maybe you can help too!



I’m not sure.  I didn’t check midnight. I saw restaurants were available the next morning when I checked ~7am CST.  I didn’t check shore excursions the first day.


----------



## corky441

khertz said:


> Do you know what time the booking window opens when you get to your day?
> 
> Edited to add: After I quoted this post I saw @Cousin Orville you had already booked yours too so maybe you can help too!



Booking opens at 3:00am Eastern Standard Time


----------



## khertz

corky441 said:


> Booking opens at 3:00am Eastern Standard Time



Yikes!! So that would be 2 am for us. I think we will take our chances on booking when we get up for the day lol

Thanks for the info


----------



## MaryKatesMom

The booking window opens at 12Am Pacific and 3 AM EST


----------



## met19

So was at work till 0100 today (pacific time).  Got home and made my shore excursions:
Naples: Pompei
Messina: Enchanting taroma
Crotone: Ceraudo winery was already sold out (which I really wanted).  So I booked Santa Severina (got good reviews on tripadvisor)
Bari: Puglias White cities
Croatia: Historic Towns
Venice: St marks sq (included), Rezzonico extension.  Booked opera.

In Rome on March 22 in the am I am considering this tour I copied below. @Cousin Orville is interested too.  If there are 3 more people we plan to make it a private tour for 6 and add in the underground/floor of the Colosseum.  To do that its the $561 plus another $93 for the underground plus tickets.  Tickets per person would run 17 for the main tour plus 27 for the underground arena.  Almost  same price (aprox $150/PP) than most tours that do underground/arena/colosseum/forum but only a group of 6 and we can customize it a bit (e.g. more time in an area since its private).  If anyone is interested please let me know as we need 3 more to make it a private tour.

On the 21st I am considering a tour of piazza/plazas.  On the 24th after the express Sistine chapel tour I am planning on going into St Peters- climb the dome for 7 euro (they have an elevator too).

https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/roma-antica-tour

EDIT: The private tour is $561 for six people. Plus another 93 to go to the underground and arena floor.  Tickets to the forum and coliseum are partially $17 and to the underground in arena floor $27.Those last two are per person.


----------



## christannj

Since I was a little nervous about the level of activity for The Pompeii excursion we went with the Herculaneum one instead.  We then went with the included tours until Venice and signed up for the Venetian islands, Morano and  Borano since we have already done the St Marks and Doges Palace tour on the ABD.

Chris


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> Since I was a little nervous about the level of activity for The Pompeii excursion we went with the Herculaneum one instead.  We then went with the included tours until Venice and signed up for the Venetian islands, Morano and  Borano since we have already done the St Marks and Doges Palace tour on the ABD.
> 
> Chris


i was tempted by the islands and by the glass blowing, but as I've never done venice- I figure I would do the included tour and add on the extension.  Their included tours overall look good.

@christannj I have friends that live in Sicily.  they highly recommend taormina.  BTW: I notice the east coast is still cold.....stay warm my friend


----------



## MaryKatesMom

If anyone is interested here is Rick Steve's old Sicily video.  Go to 22 minutes for Mt. Etna then Taormina immediately follows:


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> So was at work till 0100 today (pacific time).  Got home and made my shore excursions:
> Naples: Pompei
> Messina: Enchanting taroma
> Crotone: Ceraudo winery was already sold out (which I really wanted).  So I booked Santa Severina (got good reviews on tripadvisor)
> Bari: Puglias White cities
> Croatia: Historic Towns
> Venice: St marks sq (included), Rezzonico extension.  Booked opera.
> 
> In Rome on March 22 in the am I am considering this tour I copied below. @Cousin Orville is interested too.  If there are 3 more people we plan to make it a private tour for 6 and add in the underground/floor of the Colosseum.  To do that its the $561 plus another $93 for the underground plus tickets.  Tickets per person would run 17 for the main tour plus 27 for the underground arena.  Almost  same price (aprox $150/PP) than most tours that do underground/arena/colosseum/forum but only a group of 6 and we can customize it a bit (e.g. more time in an area since its private).  If anyone is interested please let me know as we need 3 more to make it a private tour.
> 
> On the 21st I am considering a tour of piazza/plazas.  On the 24th after the express Sistine chapel tour I am planning on going into St Peters- climb the dome for 7 euro (they have an elevator too).
> 
> https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/roma-antica-tour
> 
> EDIT: The private tour is $561 for six people. Plus another 93 to go to the underground and arena floor.  Tickets to the forum and coliseum are partially $17 and to the underground in arena floor $27.Those last two are per person.



Bummed to hear the winery one is already sold out - we can't book yet and that was the one we most wanted

Maybe I can look into something outside of the Viking tours either there or to another winery


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummed to hear the winery one is already sold out - we can't book yet and that was the one we most wanted
> 
> Maybe I can look into something outside of the Viking tours either there or to another winery


Maybe someone will cancel the winery. I also thought that was interesting. People have up until seven days before the cruise to cancel for a full refund. A friend of mine was stationed at Naval Hospital Naples for two years. He recommended Pompeii over Herc but did save this winery that I’m gonna post below was probably one of the best he’s ever been to.
https://www.cantinadelvesuvio.it/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> Maybe someone will cancel the winery. I also thought that was interesting. People have up until seven days before the cruise to cancel for a full refund. A friend of mine was stationed at Naval Hospital Naples for two years. He recommended Pompeii over Herc but did save this winery that I’m gonna post below was probably one of the best he’s ever been to.
> https://www.cantinadelvesuvio.it/



Thanks for that. Have to check it out though I know we aren't in port at Naples as long as other places so does limit things a bit


 I did some google searching and so far have found a few options for winery visits/tours but more in Sicily/out of Messina port - so that might be an option as well


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> Bummed to hear the winery one is already sold out - we can't book yet and that was the one we most wanted
> 
> Maybe I can look into something outside of the Viking tours either there or to another winery



I emailed the winery directly and it sounded like they would be open to set up a private tasting.  I was also asking about lunch reservations - they have a Michelin star restaurant, but unfortunately it's closed.  Anyway, if a group of us want to do the winery on our own, we'd just have to figure out transportation.  Maybe there are taxis that are easily available.

@met19 The Forum/Colosseum tour looks very good and it gets strong reviews on tripadvisor.  I like that it's led by a historian.


----------



## apurplebrat

I was able to reserve:

Naples: Pompeii: City of Beauty & Ruin
Sicily: Mt. Etna & Taormina
Crotone: Ceraudo Wintery & Calabrian Family Tradition
Bari: Included Bari Walking Tour
Sibenik, Croatia: Included Šibenik Promenade
Venice: Venetian Islands Murano & Burano; An Evening at the Opera


----------



## travelinjenn

I see many busy booking their excursions.  Is it a normal thing for excursions to sell out?  We have another week before we're allowed to book and I'm antsy to get us signed up!


----------



## Cousin Orville

travelinjenn said:


> I see many busy booking their excursions.  Is it a normal thing for excursions to sell out?  We have another week before we're allowed to book and I'm antsy to get us signed up!



The only sold out ones I see are the wine tour on Crotone and Secrets of the Doge's Palace (and that was sold out before I booked).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> The only sold out ones I see are the wine tour on Crotone and Secrets of the Doge's Palace (and that was sold out before I booked).



The Doge's palace one had been sold out for a while - I am wondering if the fact it is Easter weekend impacts any of the tours


----------



## corky441

travelinjenn said:


> I see many busy booking their excursions.  Is it a normal thing for excursions to sell out?  We have another week before we're allowed to book and I'm antsy to get us signed up!



I’m quite confident that getting reserved spots for the Shore Excursions won’t be a let down. 

For those of us in the DV category-we have the largest number of staterooms. 

Ahead of us are:

1 Owner Suite
13 Explorer Suites
32 Penthouse Suites 
104 Penthouse Veranda rooms

At most, that is only 300 people ahead of us for booking. 

I’ll be waiting to jump on the site at 3:00am when the booking window opens. 

I’m always optimistic


----------



## corky441

TheMaxRebo said:


> The Doge's palace one had been sold out for a while - I am wondering if the fact it is Easter weekend impacts any of the tours



Very possible, since we’re there on Good Friday. 

I believe Easter Monday is a holiday also. 

I can see where museums, etc many be closed


----------



## DDuck4Life

Cousin Orville said:


> The only sold out ones I see are the wine tour on Crotone and Secrets of the Doge's Palace (and that was sold out before I booked).





TheMaxRebo said:


> The Doge's palace one had been sold out for a while - I am wondering if the fact it is Easter weekend impacts any of the tours



I'm fairly certain Doge's Palace was listed as Sold Out before anyone was even able to book. It was always listed as sold out whenever I started looking at the excursions.  I'm thinking this one just was not available ever. Not sure why they have it listed as an option if it wasn't going to be available when we are there.


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> Since I was a little nervous about the level of activity for The Pompeii excursion we went with the Herculaneum one instead.  We then went with the included tours until Venice and signed up for the Venetian islands, Morano and  Borano since we have already done the St Marks and Doges Palace tour on the ABD.
> 
> Chris


A few questions for the group:

1) For Venice  I booked the included tour plus the extension to the Rezznico extension.   Thoughts on skipping the extension and booking a tour not through Viking for the doges palace and st marks?    That might give me a bit of time to also stop by @OKW Lover glass store recommendation.

2) What are people’s plans on Easter Sunday if still in town?

3) how to get from the Westin to the airport on the 2nd in a water based city?


----------



## met19

https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/venice/travel-guide/

FYI: eatingitaly (of the tour many of us are going on in Rome) has but out a Venice travel guide for food and is starting a food tour, but with no start date yet


----------



## khertz

met19 said:


> A few questions for the group:
> 
> 1) For Venice  I booked the included tour plus the extension to the Rezznico extension.   Thoughts on skipping the extension and booking a tour not through Viking for the doges palace and st marks?    That might give me a bit of time to also stop by @OKW Lover glass store recommendation.
> 
> 2) What are people’s plans on Easter Sunday if still in town?
> 
> 3) how to get from the Westin to the airport on the 2nd in a water based city?



We have booked a couple tours in Rome through Dark Rome and are planning to do the Murano/Burano tour they offer in Venice. They also have a Doge's Palace one available if that's something you really wanted to do. We are probably going to stick with the included tour for Venice only because none of the additional ones really appealed to us except Murano/Burano and Dark Rome is a lot cheaper than booking through Viking.

I'm kind of leaning towards maybe booking the Murano/Burano tour for Easter Sunday just because I don't know how much else is going to be open. But we may do it Saturday instead and just spend Sunday wandering around and exploring since it will be our last day.

Getting to the airport is also puzzling me. I found what I think is the same transportation service we used for ABD but it is pretty expensive. It's 110 EUR for up to 4 people, and with everyone going their separate ways after the cruise, I don't know how feasible it's going to be to share something like that. I'm sure there has to be some kind of public transport option but I haven't delved too deeply into other options just yet. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what we are going to do once we get off the ship but before we can check in to our apartment.


----------



## met19

khertz said:


> We have booked a couple tours in Rome through Dark Rome and are planning to do the Murano/Burano tour they offer in Venice. They also have a Doge's Palace one available if that's something you really wanted to do. We are probably going to stick with the included tour for Venice only because none of the additional ones really appealed to us except Murano/Burano and Dark Rome is a lot cheaper than booking through Viking.
> 
> I'm kind of leaning towards maybe booking the Murano/Burano tour for Easter Sunday just because I don't know how much else is going to be open. But we may do it Saturday instead and just spend Sunday wandering around and exploring since it will be our last day.
> 
> Getting to the airport is also puzzling me. I found what I think is the same transportation service we used for ABD but it is pretty expensive. It's 110 EUR for up to 4 people, and with everyone going their separate ways after the cruise, I don't know how feasible it's going to be to share something like that. I'm sure there has to be some kind of public transport option but I haven't delved too deeply into other options just yet. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what we are going to do once we get off the ship but before we can check in to our apartment.




Thanks for the heads up of the DarkRome tours.  Have you been to Doge's on your prior ABD?  Was it worth it?  Murano is 1/2 price of the Viking- wow.  I still might do the 110 Euro on day of departure- there is something about someone else dragging your bags and getting you door to door.  As someone who has lived in NYC, public transport is only useful if its right there- when I needed to get to work the 15 blocks to the subway was ok.  When I was heading on a long trip with luggage- it was a pain.


----------



## khertz

met19 said:


> Thanks for the heads up of the DarkRome tours.  Have you been to Doge's on your prior ABD?  Was it worth it?  Murano is 1/2 price of the Viking- wow.  I still might do the 110 Euro on day of departure- there is something about someone else dragging your bags and getting you door to door.  As someone who has lived in NYC, public transport is only useful if its right there- when I needed to get to work the 15 blocks to the subway was ok.  When I was heading on a long trip with luggage- it was a pain.



Yes, we did do Doge's Palace on the ABD. It was worth doing at least once, but not something I felt the need to do this time around. It was very interesting though, and had we not done it before, we'd likely be doing it this time around. 

You have a point there with the transport! By the end of such a long trip, I might be willing to give them a lot more than 110 for the convenience.


----------



## met19

khertz said:


> Yes, we did do Doge's Palace on the ABD. It was worth doing at least once, but not something I felt the need to do this time around. It was very interesting though, and had we not done it before, we'd likely be doing it this time around.
> 
> You have a point there with the transport! By the end of such a long trip, I might be willing to give them a lot more than 110 for the convenience.


And your probably going to have plenty of souvenir added weight   I know I will.  I think your in a unique situation renting an apartment.  If others are at the Westin, I'd taxi share


----------



## khertz

Our apartment is really close to St. Mark’s square so we could fairly easily get to the Luna Baglioni for a pickup if anyone would be interested in sharing a ride to the airport. Our flight is at 10 am so leaving sometime around 7-ish on 4/2 from the Luna would work.


----------



## met19

I just looked The Westin is really close to the Luna also-  .3 miles.  My flight leaves at 110p


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> I just looked The Westin is really close to the Luna also-  .3 miles.  My flight leaves at 110p



Are you on the Delta475 to JFK on 4/2? I am on the flight and staying at Luna. @christannj is too I think


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> Are you on the Delta475 to JFK on 4/2? I am on the flight and staying at Luna. @christannj is too I think




I am.  @christannj and I go all the way back to 2016 alpine magic.  A large group of us were regulars at ending our night with a Sprtiz


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I am.  @christannj and I go all the way back to 2016 alpine magic.  A large group of us where regulars at ending our night with a Sprtiz



I would be interested in sharing ride to the airport


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> I would be interested in sharing ride to the airport


done


----------



## corky441

khertz said:


> Getting to the airport is also puzzling me. I found what I think is the same transportation service we used for ABD but it is pretty expensive. It's 110 EUR for up to 4 people, and with everyone going their separate ways after the cruise, I don't know how feasible it's going to be to share something like that. I'm sure there has to be some kind of public transport option but I haven't delved too deeply into other options just yet. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what we are going to do once we get off the ship but before we can check in to our apartment.



1. If you don't want to take a Water taxi to the Airport there is another option:

Alilunga Airport Water Bus - approx. 13 Euro per person - one way.    These are large yellow boats - not Vaporettos

trip takes around 1.25 hrs depending on where you're picked up.

They have three different lines: Blue, Red and Orange - each one does different stops around Venice. Usually adjacent to a major vaporetto station

2. Which rental agency are you using for your apartment ? We're using Truly Venice and I have set up a check in time of 10:00 am for our apartment. You might want to contact them and see how early you can do your meet & greet for the rental.


----------



## DDuck4Life

1.25 hours seems like too long, at that point I'd just pay for the extra sleep. 


Found another option for hotel to airport transfer that is less expensive than the 110€.

Depending on what time you need to leave it's 25-33€ per person.

http://www.venicelink.com/venice-shuttle-out-airport-link


----------



## khertz

corky441 said:


> 1. If you don't want to take a Water taxi to the Airport there is another option:
> 
> Alilunga Airport Water Bus - approx. 13 Euro per person - one way.    These are large yellow boats - not Vaporettos
> 
> trip takes around 1.25 hrs depending on where you're picked up.
> 
> They have three different lines: Blue, Red and Orange - each one does different stops around Venice. Usually adjacent to a major vaporetto station
> 
> 2. Which rental agency are you using for your apartment ? We're using Truly Venice and I have set up a check in time of 10:00 am for our apartment. You might want to contact them and see how early you can do your meet & greet for the rental.



Thanks for the info!! That might be a good option for getting to the airport

We rented an apartment through VRBO. We have already contacted the owner about the possibility of checking in early. She said it could be possible if there is no one checking out that day but that she wouldn’t know until closer to our dates. So in the meantime I’m trying to have a backup plan in case that doesn’t work out. I’m keeping my fingers crossed it does!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*Alternative Winery visit option
*
I know some were disappointed to see that the excursion to the Ceraudo winery in Crotone was already sold out (myself included) so I was looking into some alternatives.  @Cousin Orville already mentioned that he contacted that winery about doing a private tour there which is great as an alternative.

I did some other searching for winery tours from the ports we are stopping at and there were a few from the port of Messina in Sicily.  I reached out to a few and heard back from one so far, and the below is the info on two tour options that seems the most interesting that would take us to a nice winery, provide lunch and let us see other parts of Sicily as well  - one is more the landscape and one is more seeing different towns

For both, they would pick us up and drop us off at the port and would include the car service and an English speaking guide.  They would be full day tours and thus take the bulk of the time at Sicily
Cost (same for both) for the car is below and then at the winery is 20 Euro per person for the wine tasting and lunch:
- up to 4 people 300 Euro
- up to 6 people 380 Euro
- up to 8 people 440 Euro

Etna Grant Tour:
- Pick up at port and drive to Mount Etna (one of the most active volcanoes in the world) passing several Sicilian towns and old lava flow
- at 2,000 meters will stop and walk to "Silvestri" craters to see latest new lava flows 
- Stop at local family honey farm to taste honey, olive oils, pastries, etc.
- drive scenic route "Mare Neve" or "Sea Moutain" overlooking Ionian sea
- Get to Gambino Winery for the wine tasting and Sicilian typical lunch
- After lunch, visit the village of Castiglione d Sicilia and then stop at the Alcantara gorges 
- Drive us back to port


Taormina and the Winery on the Slopes of Etna:
- Pick up at port and first visit sea port village of Giardina Naxos.
- Then reach Taormina with a stop at "Belvedere Square" which overlooks the MEssina Coast Line, etc.
- Thne drive to medieval village of Castelmolo, strolling through it's narrow streets and seeing wonderful sea views - can also visit there an antique 13th century Arab castle
- Then to center of Taormina and have approx 1 hour of free time to enjoy on our own
- Then drive to the Gambino Winery for the wine tasting and typical Sicilian lunch
- Drive us back to port


As mentioned, I am still waiting to hear about other options, but wanted to see if any interest in something like the above.   Looking at trip advisor the tours get good reviews (and positive views on the wine specifically as well)


----------



## katluva

This will be our first cruise.  I'm not entirely sure how transportation on port days works.  If we want to explore a port on our own (say, Crotone), will the cruise provide transportation from the port to the closest major city?  Is that something we have to arrange?  

And if we decide to do a non-Viking tour, how does transportation work for that?  Do companies generally meet you at the port, or would we have to get our own transportation to the tour pick-up location?  How do we figure out how much time to budget for non-Viking cruises?

(I know these are really basic questions, but this is an entirely new kind of travel for us.  We're used to picking one city and using a carefully-chosen hotel as home base to explore.  The port-to-city thing is throwing us for a loop.  Thanks in advance for any insight!)


----------



## christannj

Chuck and I definitely would be interested in sharing some form of transportation to the airport on Monday 4/2.  As stated by my good friend, apurplebrat, we are on that 1:10 Delta flight as well.

Chris


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> Chuck and I definitely would be interested in sharing some form of transportation to the airport on Monday 4/2.  As stated by my good friend, apurplebrat, we are on that 1:10 Delta flight as well.
> 
> Chris


I’m in.  We can have our last spritz in the Venice airport.  And of course post the what is In your glass photo . Btw:  thoughts on my venice plans?  What do you think of the Doge’s palace?  Worth it?


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Alternative Winery visit option
> *
> I know some were disappointed to see that the excursion to the Ceraudo winery in Crotone was already sold out (myself included) so I was looking into some alternatives.  @Cousin Orville already mentioned that he contacted that winery about doing a private tour there which is great as an alternative.
> 
> I did some other searching for winery tours from the ports we are stopping at and there were a few from the port of Messina in Sicily.  I reached out to a few and heard back from one so far, and the below is the info on two tour options that seems the most interesting that would take us to a nice winery, provide lunch and let us see other parts of Sicily as well  - one is more the landscape and one is more seeing different towns
> 
> For both, they would pick us up and drop us off at the port and would include the car service and an English speaking guide.  They would be full day tours and thus take the bulk of the time at Sicily
> Cost (same for both) for the car is below and then at the winery is 20 Euro per person for the wine tasting and lunch:
> - up to 4 people 300 Euro
> - up to 6 people 380 Euro
> - up to 8 people 440 Euro
> 
> Etna Grant Tour:
> - Pick up at port and drive to Mount Etna (one of the most active volcanoes in the world) passing several Sicilian towns and old lava flow
> - at 2,000 meters will stop and walk to "Silvestri" craters to see latest new lava flows
> - Stop at local family honey farm to taste honey, olive oils, pastries, etc.
> - drive scenic route "Mare Neve" or "Sea Moutain" overlooking Ionian sea
> - Get to Gambino Winery for the wine tasting and Sicilian typical lunch
> - After lunch, visit the village of Castiglione d Sicilia and then stop at the Alcantara gorges
> - Drive us back to port
> 
> 
> Taormina and the Winery on the Slopes of Etna:
> - Pick up at port and first visit sea port village of Giardina Naxos.
> - Then reach Taormina with a stop at "Belvedere Square" which overlooks the MEssina Coast Line, etc.
> - Thne drive to medieval village of Castelmolo, strolling through it's narrow streets and seeing wonderful sea views - can also visit there an antique 13th century Arab castle
> - Then to center of Taormina and have approx 1 hour of free time to enjoy on our own
> - Then drive to the Gambino Winery for the wine tasting and typical Sicilian lunch
> - Drive us back to port
> 
> 
> As mentioned, I am still waiting to hear about other options, but wanted to see if any interest in something like the above.   Looking at trip advisor the tours get good reviews (and positive views on the wine specifically as well)



Seems interesting.  I would probably be more interested in the latter one as I really would like to see  The Greek amphitheater  Taormina.  Just for some reason after watching the BBC video Mount Etna exploding and Injuring tourists, I’m not as interested in going there but I will look at both. More importantly and coming from this New Yorker: I wonder the relationship between this winery and the Gambino crime family in New York lol


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> A few questions for the group:
> 
> 1) For Venice  I booked the included tour plus the extension to the Rezznico extension.   Thoughts on skipping the extension and booking a tour not through Viking for the doges palace and st marks?    That might give me a bit of time to also stop by @OKW Lover glass store recommendation.
> 
> 2) What are people’s plans on Easter Sunday if still in town?
> 
> 3) how to get from the Westin to the airport on the 2nd in a water based city?



I would try to see the Doge's Palace and St Mark's.  It's impressive.

Here are my St Mark's Easter notes:

10:30am Solemn Mass
http://www.basilicasanmarco.it/calendario-liturgico/festivita-con-il-patriarca/?lang=en 

Entrance is through the left. 
http://www.basilicasanmarco.it/calendario-liturgico/orari-messe/?lang=en 

Dress appropriately (cover shoulders and avoid big camera) 
Times listed ahead. http://www.basilicasanmarco.it/calendario-liturgico/orari-messe/?lang=en 

We'll probably go there.  I don't know how early to arrive though.  I would guess 30-45min ahead to hopefully get a seat. Eventually it's just standing room.  Most of Venice looks like it's closed down on Easter.


----------



## met19

Maybe a nice restaurant will be open


----------



## Cousin Orville

katluva said:


> This will be our first cruise.  I'm not entirely sure how transportation on port days works.  If we want to explore a port on our own (say, Crotone), will the cruise provide transportation from the port to the closest major city?  Is that something we have to arrange?
> 
> And if we decide to do a non-Viking tour, how does transportation work for that?  Do companies generally meet you at the port, or would we have to get our own transportation to the tour pick-up location?  How do we figure out how much time to budget for non-Viking cruises?
> 
> (I know these are really basic questions, but this is an entirely new kind of travel for us.  We're used to picking one city and using a carefully-chosen hotel as home base to explore.  The port-to-city thing is throwing us for a loop.  Thanks in advance for any insight!)



Usually private guides will meet you at the port.  They'll ask when this ship is scheduled to leave.  I'm paranoid and usually arrange to get back to the ship at least an hour prior to the all aboard time.  It should be said if you were to miss the all aboard time, the ship will leave without you.  Having said that, these private guides are typically very good and have reputations to uphold.  We've taken many private tours in Europe and have never had an issue.


----------



## met19

met19 said:


> Maybe a nice restaurant will be open


 For those who are in town on Easter and looking for a good meal I’ve sent out a few emails to restaurants that have a Michelin star. I’m currently awaiting a reply


----------



## christannj

I agree with Kristy, (khertz), that you should definitely do the Doge's palace once since the Italy Pavilion at Epcot uses this area as its inspiration.  The only problem that I see with any of these tours near St Marks square is that we will be doing the included tours on Good Friday which may limit some access especially at the church.

We'll need dinner on Easter so keep us posted.  We can have our own version of the Last Supper since it will be our final formal meal of the trip.

Chris


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> *Alternative Winery visit option
> *
> 
> Taormina and the Winery on the Slopes of Etna:
> - Pick up at port and first visit sea port village of Giardina Naxos.
> - Then reach Taormina with a stop at "Belvedere Square" which overlooks the MEssina Coast Line, etc.
> - Thne drive to medieval village of Castelmolo, strolling through it's narrow streets and seeing wonderful sea views - can also visit there an antique 13th century Arab castle
> - Then to center of Taormina and have approx 1 hour of free time to enjoy on our own
> - Then drive to the Gambino Winery for the wine tasting and typical Sicilian lunch
> - Drive us back to port





met19 said:


> Seems interesting.  I would probably be more interested in the latter one as I really would like to see  The Greek amphitheater  Taormina.  Just for some reason after watching the BBC video Mount Etna exploding and Injuring tourists, I’m not as interested in going there but I will look at both. More importantly and coming from this New Yorker: I wonder the relationship between this winery and the Gambino crime family in New York lol



Kate and I would be interested in this one as well.  Gambino winery looks very nice on tripadvisor, and I too would like to see the Greek amphitheater in Taormina.


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> I agree with Kristy, (khertz), that you should definitely do the Doge's palace once since the Italy Pavilion at Epcot uses this area as its inspiration.  The only problem that I see with any of these tours near St Marks square is that we will be doing the included tours on Good Friday which may limit some access especially at the church.
> 
> We'll need dinner on Easter so keep us posted.  We can have our own version of the Last Supper since it will be our final formal meal of the trip.
> 
> Chris


@khertz  after your post I looked at the included  tour.  I think it just a tour of st marks sq.   Don’t think it acutely goes inside.   . I’ve contacted dark Rome to see if their tour which does go inside is affected by the Good Friday closure.

@christannj  looking forward to our next spritz.    As you all know I am a foodie.  There are total of 8 Michelin restaurants for 2018 in the metro Venice area four of which are located near where most of us are staying. I will keep people informed when I hear back when I hear back. If people are interested  in something like this  please let me know so I get an idea of a headcount.


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> @christannj  looking forward to our next spritz.    As you all know I am a foodie.  There are total of 8 Michelin restaurants for 2018 in the metro Venice area four of which are located near where most of us are staying. I will keep people informed when I hear back when I hear back. If people are interested  in something like this  please let me know so I get an idea of a headcount.



Me


----------



## travelinjenn

So newbie question...Saturday the 24th when we all get to the ship.  Do most people arrive earlier in the day?  We definitely don't want to miss out getting to meet and get to know everyone if that is a traditional thing the first day.  But if everyone kind of just arrives whenever we're going to stay and play in Rome until late in the evening.


----------



## Cousin Orville

@met19 Definitely interested in dinner in Venice.  Have you given Rome any thought?


----------



## travelinjenn

Cousin Orville said:


> I emailed the winery directly and it sounded like they would be open to set up a private tasting.  I was also asking about lunch reservations - they have a Michelin star restaurant, but unfortunately it's closed.  Anyway, if a group of us want to do the winery on our own, we'd just have to figure out transportation.  Maybe there are taxis that are easily available.
> 
> @met19 The Forum/Colosseum tour looks very good and it gets strong reviews on tripadvisor.  I like that it's led by a historian.


We also were disappointed that the winery tour was sold out and would be interested if you do set up a private wine tasting.


----------



## travelinjenn

met19 said:


> Seems interesting.  I would probably be more interested in the latter one as I really would like to see  The Greek amphitheater  Taormina.  Just for some reason after watching the BBC video Mount Etna exploding and Injuring tourists, I’m not as interested in going there but I will look at both. More importantly and coming from this New Yorker: I wonder the relationship between this winery and the Gambino crime family in New York lol


My husband and I would be interested in the Edna Tour, but if there is only interest in the Taormino tour we would be happy with that one.  We just want to do a winery!


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> @met19 Definitely interested in dinner in Venice.  Have you given Rome any thought?



I'm going to look tomorrow.  But definitely thinking of dinner on Friday when we get back from Orvieto.  That seems like a good day to dine.  Are we thinking Michelin star again?



travelinjenn said:


> We also were disappointed that the winery tour was sold out and would be interested if you do set up a private wine tasting.





travelinjenn said:


> My husband and I would be interested in the Edna Tour, but if there is only interest in the Taormino tour we would be happy with that one.  We just want to do a winery!



I would also be interested in the winery @ Crotone, but am very interested in the Taormin tour plus winery that @TheMaxRebo researched.


----------



## OKW Lover

travelinjenn said:


> So newbie question...Saturday the 24th when we all get to the ship.  Do most people arrive earlier in the day?  We definitely don't want to miss out getting to meet and get to know everyone if that is a traditional thing the first day.  But if everyone kind of just arrives whenever we're going to stay and play in Rome until late in the evening.


I don't think we are all planning on arriving at the ship at the same time.  I'm sure there will be some coincidental meetings as various parties show up at times, but so far I know of nothing planned.  More likely I'd guess we would first be meeting most folks at dinner that night.


----------



## katluva

Cousin Orville said:


> Usually private guides will meet you at the port.  They'll ask when this ship is scheduled to leave.  I'm paranoid and usually arrange to get back to the ship at least an hour prior to the all aboard time.  It should be said if you were to miss the all aboard time, the ship will leave without you.  Having said that, these private guides are typically very good and have reputations to uphold.  We've taken many private tours in Europe and have never had an issue.



Thanks so much!  This is helpful.  Two follow-ups:

1) When scheduling pick-up/trying to figure out how much time we have for a non-Viking tour, should we assume it takes an hour or so to get off the boat in port?  

2) If we wanted to just explore the city on foot on our own (no tour), like, for example, in Bari, can we count on Viking to provide transportation, or would we need to reserve the included trip and then just peel off when we get into town?

Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> My husband and I would be interested in the Edna Tour, but if there is only interest in the Taormino tour we would be happy with that one.  *We just want to do a winery!*



we are feeling a bit the same - can't go all the way to Italy and not get to at least one winery!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> Seems interesting.  I would probably be more interested in the latter one as I really would like to see  The Greek amphitheater  Taormina.  Just for some reason after watching the BBC video Mount Etna exploding and Injuring tourists, I’m not as interested in going there but I will look at both. More importantly and coming from this New Yorker: I wonder the relationship between this winery and the Gambino crime family in New York lol





Cousin Orville said:


> Kate and I would be interested in this one as well.  Gambino winery looks very nice on tripadvisor, and I too would like to see the Greek amphitheater in Taormina.





travelinjenn said:


> My husband and I would be interested in the Edna Tour, but if there is only interest in the Taormino tour we would be happy with that one.  We just want to do a winery!



Great to see the interest - and I think either sounded good to us so I can get back to them about the "Taormina and winery on the slopes of Etna" one to get some more info - I saw from some other reviews that they were fine with adjusting itineraries so perhaps we could arrange to have more time in Taormina than just the 1 hour listed

As to the NY crime family connection - I do know there are other tours offered called "The Godfather tour" so they definitely don't seem shy about connecting things to the NY Mafia/Mob movies

Just so you have it below is the description as they sent it to me (and includes an idea of what lunch will be) vs my cobbled together bullet notes.  One note is that they have asked we hold it with a credit card but then pay in cash - hope that is ok with everyone

_We will be picking you up from the shore of your port and enjoy a leisurely transfer direction Taormina, we will visit first the sea port village of Giardini Naxos, which was the first Greek settlement in Sicily. Driving a panoramic way, we will reach Taormina. We will stop at the most panoramic square "Belvedere square" with its unique breathtaking view over the Messina coast line, all the Taormina bays, the Catania coast line and our volcano Etna. We will then drive to the charming medieval village of Castelmola, located above Taormina. We will stroll several narrow picturesque streets with wonderful sea and Etna views. We can also visit the antique 13th century Arab castle, situated on the highest and most panoramic place in the area. We will then take you to the historical centre of Taormina and under our tip, you will have your own free time to explore the village, stroll the mean streets and narrow ways with picturesque corners and nice shops. (approx. 1 hour free time in town). 
We then drive a wonderful panoramic way along the slopes of Mount Etna to reach the known winery “Gambino”. Upon arrival it is possible to tour the wonderful property overlooking the sea. You will enjoy a wine tasting combined a Sicilian typical lunch. 
EURO 300,00 for 1/2/3/4 persons in sedan, 380,00 for 5/6 persons in minivan, 440,00 for 7/8 persons in minivan, includes a private deluxe auto with English speaking driver. 
to be added winery price: Euro 20,00 per person which includes a wine tasting of 4 wines with some delicious tipical sicilian food tastings: dried tomatoes, Etna area mushrooms and olives,  local salami, 2 types of Pepato cheese, Provola, fresh cheese, sausage in white wine, salad, hazelnuts sweet and coffe, possible vegetarian version. _


----------



## OKW Lover

katluva said:


> 1) When scheduling pick-up/trying to figure out how much time we have for a non-Viking tour, should we assume it takes an hour or so to get off the boat in port?


I doubt it would take that long.  Its a pretty small ship.  I'd just tell the tour company the time the ship is scheduled to dock.  They should be able to figure it out from there.


----------



## Cousin Orville

katluva said:


> Thanks so much!  This is helpful.  Two follow-ups:
> 
> 1) When scheduling pick-up/trying to figure out how much time we have for a non-Viking tour, should we assume it takes an hour or so to get off the boat in port?
> 
> 2) If we wanted to just explore the city on foot on our own (no tour), like, for example, in Bari, can we count on Viking to provide transportation, or would we need to reserve the included trip and then just peel off when we get into town?
> 
> Thanks!



1) If hiring a private guide just tell them the scheduled time to arrive in port.  They'll be there waiting for you when you get off.

2) I'm not familiar with Bari.  In general if you're doing your own thing, I'd research how far the cruise port is to the city.  DCL would occasionally provide bus transfers if it was a short drive ~10min (Tallinn, Stockholm).  But I wouldn't count on a bus.  If it was further than that, you had to get a taxi or make arrangements on your own.  When you get on board, they probably have a port desk that can answer those questions.


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> Great to see the interest - and I think either sounded good to us so I can get back to them about the "Taormina and winery on the slopes of Etna" one to get some more info - I saw from some other reviews that they were fine with adjusting itineraries so perhaps we could arrange to have more time in Taormina than just the 1 hour listed
> 
> As to the NY crime family connection - I do know there are other tours offered called "The Godfather tour" so they definitely don't seem shy about connecting things to the NY Mafia/Mob movies
> 
> Just so you have it below is the description as they sent it to me (and includes an idea of what lunch will be) vs my cobbled together bullet notes.  One note is that they have asked we hold it with a credit card but then pay in cash - hope that is ok with everyone
> 
> _We will be picking you up from the shore of your port and enjoy a leisurely transfer direction Taormina, we will visit first the sea port village of Giardini Naxos, which was the first Greek settlement in Sicily. Driving a panoramic way, we will reach Taormina. We will stop at the most panoramic square "Belvedere square" with its unique breathtaking view over the Messina coast line, all the Taormina bays, the Catania coast line and our volcano Etna. We will then drive to the charming medieval village of Castelmola, located above Taormina. We will stroll several narrow picturesque streets with wonderful sea and Etna views. We can also visit the antique 13th century Arab castle, situated on the highest and most panoramic place in the area. We will then take you to the historical centre of Taormina and under our tip, you will have your own free time to explore the village, stroll the mean streets and narrow ways with picturesque corners and nice shops. (approx. 1 hour free time in town).
> We then drive a wonderful panoramic way along the slopes of Mount Etna to reach the known winery “Gambino”. Upon arrival it is possible to tour the wonderful property overlooking the sea. You will enjoy a wine tasting combined a Sicilian typical lunch.
> EURO 300,00 for 1/2/3/4 persons in sedan, 380,00 for 5/6 persons in minivan, 440,00 for 7/8 persons in minivan, includes a private deluxe auto with English speaking driver.
> to be added winery price: Euro 20,00 per person which includes a wine tasting of 4 wines with some delicious tipical sicilian food tastings: dried tomatoes, Etna area mushrooms and olives,  local salami, 2 types of Pepato cheese, Provola, fresh cheese, sausage in white wine, salad, hazelnuts sweet and coffe, possible vegetarian version. _



sounds like they are a private tour and can adjust if we see fit.  I'm game as long as I can get into the greek amphitheater.


----------



## met19

On a Venice dinner note: I received a reply from Restaurant Quadri.  They received a Michelin star and are located right in St Mark's plaza.  some reviewers consider it over priced, but the menu looks good.  They also run the coffee shop in the Square.  They only take reservations on their website for a party of 6 so if there is more than that I need to contact them directly.

I have a couple emails out to other places but have not heard back yet.  

https://www.alajmo.it/en/sezione/ristorante-quadri/ristorante-quadri
https://www.alajmo.it/upload/Quadri AUTUNNO 2017_ENG.pdf


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> sounds like they are a private tour and can adjust if we see fit.  I'm game as long as I can get into the greek amphitheater.



I agree with this.  The greek amphitheater and a winery on the lopes of Mt Etna sounds like a perfect day.  I'm open to anything else.

@TheMaxRebo Count Kate and me in as well.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> On a Venice dinner note: I received a reply from Restaurant Quadri.  They received a Michelin star and are located right in St Mark's plaza.  some reviewers consider it over priced, but the menu looks good.  They also run the coffee shop in the Square.  They only take reservations on their website for a party of 6 so if there is more than that I need to contact them directly.
> 
> I have a couple emails out to other places but have not heard back yet.
> 
> https://www.alajmo.it/en/sezione/ristorante-quadri/ristorante-quadri
> https://www.alajmo.it/upload/Quadri AUTUNNO 2017_ENG.pdf



Michelin starred restaurants will always have a few random "overpriced" reviews.  I'll check it out, but Kate and I are probably game once you've found something you like.  I don't think these are starred, but La Palanga and Riviera looked good.

Also my not-so-secret place for ridiculously good pasta to go  (they put it in like a chinese take out box) is Dal Moro's.  If you're looking for an easy lunch and don't mind eating your fresh pasta on a bridge (or taking it back to a hotel), look no further.

If you want to go all out in Rome, there's Pergola - 3 stars, but it's supposed to be the best in Rome if not one of the best in Europe.  Bookings at any of these probably need to be made asap.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> I agree with this.  The greek amphitheater and a winery on the lopes of Mt Etna sounds like a perfect day.  I'm open to anything else.
> 
> @TheMaxRebo Count Kate and me in as well.


@TheMaxRebo and @Cousin Orville I contacted Sicily tours- they confirmed we can adjust to add more time in taormina if we want.  I agree Grek amphitheater and a winery--> two thumbs up


----------



## TheMaxRebo

met19 said:


> sounds like they are a private tour and can adjust if we see fit.  I'm game as long as I can get into the greek amphitheater.





Cousin Orville said:


> I agree with this.  The greek amphitheater and a winery on the lopes of Mt Etna sounds like a perfect day.  I'm open to anything else.
> 
> @TheMaxRebo Count Kate and me in as well.



Just heard back from them and they are totally flexible - basically say it is our 7/8 hours to use as we want.   They said to allow 1 hour drive from the port to Taormina, 1 hour to drive from Taormina to Winery, and then 1.5 hr from Winery back to port.  So that would leave us about 4 hours or so to split between winery and Taormina

So it would be:
- @TheMaxRebo & Judi
- @Cousin Orville & Kate
- @travelinjenn & husband
- @met19


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Michelin starred restaurants will always have a few random "overpriced" reviews.  I'll check it out, but Kate and I are probably game once you've found something you like.  I don't think these are starred, but La Palanga and Riviera looked good.
> 
> Also my not-so-secret place for ridiculously good pasta to go  (they put it in like a chinese take out box) is Dal Moro's.  If you're looking for an easy lunch and don't mind eating your fresh pasta on a bridge (or taking it back to a hotel), look no further.
> 
> If you want to go all out in Rome, there's Pergola - 3 stars, but it's supposed to be the best in Rome if not one of the best in Europe.  Bookings at any of these probably need to be made asap.




I am game for this Quadri restaurant if I don't hear back from anyone else.  If a group of people prefer something else, I am more than happy to adjust.  Dal Moro's sounds good, I'll look into it.

https://www.ilridotto.com/en/location/ is also open for easter dinner (they emailed back).

So far I have interest from:
@Cousin Orville (2)
@christannj (2)
me


For Rome: Pergola--> they are closed till Jan 29th.  I emailed them.  I'll let you know.
https://www.dorchestercollection.com/en/rome/hotel-eden/restaurants-bar/la-terrazza/
https://www.hotelhasslerroma.com/en/restaurants-bars/imago/  these two are food with a view.

  FYI most places in Rome require a jacket.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> FYI most of these places require a jacket.



I'm thinking white tie, top hat and tails, you?


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm thinking white tie, top hat and tails, you?



Just found another option for Venice and edited my post.  

If you are going to dress up going white tie might be the winner


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> I'm thinking white tie, top hat and tails, you?


----------



## Cousin Orville

lol..  perfect!


----------



## Cousin Orville

@met19 

Any of those Rome restaurants sound good.  My preference would be:
1) Pergola
2) Imago
3) La Terrazza

For Venice:
1) Riviera
2) La Palanca
3) Il Ridotto
4) Quadri

My opinion would be to go all out in Rome, and in Venice it would be cool to eat out by the water with good fish and wine.  But I'm really game for anything.  Definitely should book some stuff soon though.


----------



## corky441

katluva said:


> This will be our first cruise.  I'm not entirely sure how transportation on port days works.  If we want to explore a port on our own (say, Crotone), will the cruise provide transportation from the port to the closest major city?  Is that something we have to arrange?
> 
> (I know these are really basic questions, but this is an entirely new kind of travel for us.  We're used to picking one city and using a carefully-chosen hotel as home base to explore.  The port-to-city thing is throwing us for a loop.  Thanks in advance for any insight!)



I reached out directly to Viking regarding port transportation.

Every day a listing is provided regarding the port. A shuttle is provided to and from the city throughout the day. 

The shuttle schedules and meeting places will be in the daily listing.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> I reached out directly to Viking regarding port transportation.
> 
> Every day a listing is provided regarding the port. A shuttle is provided to and from the city throughout the day.
> 
> The shuttle schedules and meeting places will be in the daily listing.



That is good to know - for a number of the ports I think we will just do the included tour which are often only a few hours so good to know it should be pretty easy to get in/out of town on our own/outside of a tour if we want.  thanks for reaching out to them!


----------



## katluva

corky441 said:


> I reached out directly to Viking regarding port transportation.
> 
> Every day a listing is provided regarding the port. A shuttle is provided to and from the city throughout the day.
> 
> The shuttle schedules and meeting places will be in the daily listing.



Great to know!  Thank you!  And thanks so much to Cousin Orville and OKW Lover.  I really appreciate the insight from some cruising veterans!


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> @met19
> 
> Any of those Rome restaurants sound good.  My preference would be:
> 1) Pergola
> 2) Imago
> 3) La Terrazza
> 
> For Venice:
> 1) Riviera
> 2) La Palanca
> 3) Il Ridotto
> 4) Quadri
> 
> My opinion would be to go all out in Rome, and in Venice it would be cool to eat out by the water with good fish and wine.  But I'm really game for anything.  Definitely should book some stuff soon though.


 I emailed Pergola- awaiting a reply.  There is an auto reply.  Awaiting actual reply to my question re:reservation on March 23rd.  I know @christannj was interested also in Easter dinner.  Any thoughts on preference.  @Cousin Orville made a good list.

 Based on my research tables of 6 or less can be reserved on the websites (exception is Pergola).  6 or more need an email.  So if anyone else in interested in joining us- let me know ASAP for planning purposes.  Feel free to either reply or PM me.  Thanks.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

@christannj  looking forward to our next spritz.    As you all know I am a foodie.  There are total of 8 Michelin restaurants for 2018 in the metro Venice area four of which are located near where most of us are staying. I will keep people informed when I hear back when I hear back. If people are interested  in something like this  please let me know so I get an idea of a headcount.[/QUOTE]

Trish and I would be interested in Dinner in Venice on Easter.  We have a 4 hour tour booked that day at 2PM, I think anytime after 6:30PM would work, but if it doesn't work out I understand.

Thanks, Beth


----------



## met19

MaryKatesMom said:


> @christannj  looking forward to our next spritz.    As you all know I am a foodie.  There are total of 8 Michelin restaurants for 2018 in the metro Venice area four of which are located near where most of us are staying. I will keep people informed when I hear back when I hear back. If people are interested  in something like this  please let me know so I get an idea of a headcount.



Trish and I would be interested in Dinner in Venice on Easter.  We have a 4 hour tour booked that day at 2PM, I think anytime after 6:30PM would work, but if it doesn't work out I understand.

Thanks, Beth[/QUOTE]
no problem ill add you to our list.


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> I emailed Pergola- awaiting a reply.  There is an auto reply.  Awaiting actual reply to my question re:reservation on March 23rd.  I know @christannj was interested also in Easter dinner.  Any thoughts on preference.  @Cousin Orville made a good list.
> 
> Based on my research tables of 6 or less can be reserved on the websites (exception is Pergola).  6 or more need an email.  So if anyone else in interested in joining us- let me know ASAP for planning purposes.  Feel free to either reply or PM me.  Thanks.




I would be interested in Easter dinner


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> I would be interested in Easter dinner


got it.

an updated list
@Cousin Orville (2)
@christannj (2)
@MaryKatesMom (2)
@apurplebrat (2)
me
I'll email @Cousin Orville's #1 choice.  I looked at the menu looks good and its canal side.  What a way to finish this trip.  How does 730p sound?


----------



## khertz

corky441 said:


> I reached out directly to Viking regarding port transportation.
> 
> Every day a listing is provided regarding the port. A shuttle is provided to and from the city throughout the day.
> 
> The shuttle schedules and meeting places will be in the daily listing.



Thanks for getting this info and sharing!! @DDuck4Life and I had been wondering about this as we plan excursions and time on our own in each port.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> Just heard back from them and they are totally flexible - basically say it is our 7/8 hours to use as we want.   They said to allow 1 hour drive from the port to Taormina, 1 hour to drive from Taormina to Winery, and then 1.5 hr from Winery back to port.  So that would leave us about 4 hours or so to split between winery and Taormina
> 
> So it would be:
> - @TheMaxRebo & Judi
> - @Cousin Orville & Kate
> - @travelinjenn & husband
> Sounds lovely! Thanks for organizing.


----------



## Cousin Orville

met19 said:


> got it.
> 
> an updated list
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> @christannj (2)
> @MaryKatesMom (2)
> @apurplebrat (2)
> me
> I'll email @Cousin Orville's #1 choice.  I looked at the menu looks good and its canal side.  What a way to finish this trip.  How does 730p sound?



730 sounds good.


----------



## met19

khertz said:


> Thanks for getting this info and sharing!! @DDuck4Life and I had been wondering about this as we plan excursions and time on our own in each port.


I called Viking and they said as long as we let them know that we are off the ship they are fine with it. I specifically ask in case I take my own tour of the Doge’s palace on the 30th


----------



## MaryKatesMom

met19 said:


> I called Viking and they said as long as we let them know that we are off the ship they are fine with it. I specifically ask in case I take my own tour of the Doge’s palace on the 30th



Hmmm.  Now you have me thinking of adding an Almafi Coast tour when we are in Naples.  That was my absolute number one thing I wanted to do and there isn't an excursion.   We currently have the included excursion.


----------



## christannj

7:30 works for us as well.  Thanks for taking the initiative and time all of you in organizing this.  I am in the midst of getting Amy, my daughter, off to WDW for the college program.  

Chris


----------



## met19

MaryKatesMom said:


> Hmmm.  Now you have me thinking of adding an Almafi Coast tour when we are in Naples.  That was my absolute number one thing I wanted to do and there isn't an excursion.   We currently have the included excursion.


you just need to make sure you are back by ship departure time- its not going to wait.


----------



## met19

christannj said:


> 7:30 works for us as well.  Thanks for taking the initiative and time all of you in organizing this.  I am in the midst of getting Amy, my daughter, off to WDW for the college program.
> 
> Chris


no problem.  i always wanted to do that.


----------



## Cousin Orville

christannj said:


> 7:30 works for us as well.  Thanks for taking the initiative and time all of you in organizing this.  I am in the midst of getting Amy, my daughter, off to WDW for the college program.
> 
> Chris



Tell Amy "hi!" from us.  I hope she enjoys her college program.


----------



## bamagoofy

Will,
Please add me to Easter dinner.


----------



## met19

bamagoofy said:


> Will,
> Please add me to Easter dinner.


Will do


----------



## met19

Hello all-
4 of us (@Cousin Orville and his significant other, @bamagoofy, and myself) are taking the below tour privately.  We've added on the underground portion of the colosseum for an additional fee.  Their are two spots left if anyone is interested in the colosseum, the forum and ancient Rome.  If interested let me me know.  Date/Time 830am on March 22nd.

https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/roma-antica-tour


----------



## met19

khertz said:


> We have booked a couple tours in Rome through Dark Rome and are planning to do the Murano/Burano tour they offer in Venice. They also have a Doge's Palace one available if that's something you really wanted to do. We are probably going to stick with the included tour for Venice only because none of the additional ones really appealed to us except Murano/Burano and Dark Rome is a lot cheaper than booking through Viking.
> 
> I'm kind of leaning towards maybe booking the Murano/Burano tour for Easter Sunday just because I don't know how much else is going to be open. But we may do it Saturday instead and just spend Sunday wandering around and exploring since it will be our last day.
> 
> Getting to the airport is also puzzling me. I found what I think is the same transportation service we used for ABD but it is pretty expensive. It's 110 EUR for up to 4 people, and with everyone going their separate ways after the cruise, I don't know how feasible it's going to be to share something like that. I'm sure there has to be some kind of public transport option but I haven't delved too deeply into other options just yet. I'm still trying to wrap my head around what we are going to do once we get off the ship but before we can check in to our apartment.




I also found this tour both on easter sunday and the saturday prior but haven't booked it yet as its an evening tour.


----------



## khertz

Anyone else ready to start monitoring the weather?!


----------



## DisVegas

My wife and I would like to join the food tour on Friday the 23rd, if we still can.  What do we need to do?  Thanks, Mark and Samantha


----------



## apurplebrat

DisVegas said:


> My wife and I would like to join the food tour on Friday the 23rd, if we still can.  What do we need to do?  Thanks, Mark and Samantha



I sent the final list earlier this week but I will check with food tour folks to see if we can still add


----------



## met19

khertz said:


> Anyone else ready to start monitoring the weather?!
> 
> View attachment 293683


Watching, but hoping its gets warmer for this Southern Californian.


----------



## apurplebrat

met19 said:


> Watching, but hoping its gets warmer for this Southern Californian.


I was thinking it looked like a heatwave


----------



## met19

apurplebrat said:


> I was thinking it looked like a heatwave


It just hit a cool down here (65/49).  it even rained yesterday (2 inches).


----------



## WDWGeek1971

corky441 said:


> I’m quite confident that getting reserved spots for the Shore Excursions won’t be a let down.
> 
> For those of us in the DV category-we have the largest number of staterooms.
> 
> Ahead of us are:
> 
> 1 Owner Suite
> 13 Explorer Suites
> 32 Penthouse Suites
> 104 Penthouse Veranda rooms
> 
> At most, that is only 300 people ahead of us for booking.
> 
> I’ll be waiting to jump on the site at 3:00am when the booking window opens.
> 
> I’m always optimistic


And there is still availability at some of these levels, so it’s really fewer than 300!


----------



## OKW Lover

Hoping it warms up a bit from those temperatures.  After nearly four years living in FL I'm pretty much cold adverse.  (Disclaimer, I did just to a Christmas Market river cruise along the Danube in December).  Anyway, I'm thinking that packing a few layers will be needed this trip.


----------



## corky441

WDWGeek1971 said:


> And there is still availability at some of these levels, so it’s really fewer than 300!



Even better!!!!


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> Hoping it warms up a bit from those temperatures.  After nearly four years living in FL I'm pretty much cold adverse.  (Disclaimer, I did just to a Christmas Market river cruise along the Danube in December).  Anyway, I'm thinking that packing a few layers will be needed this trip.



When I had looked at those it was already nighttime in those cities. It looks like on Accuweather we can expect highs in the 60s. We are planning on layers as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Hoping it warms up a bit from those temperatures.  After nearly four years living in FL I'm pretty much cold adverse.  (Disclaimer, I did just to a Christmas Market river cruise along the Danube in December).  Anyway, I'm thinking that packing a few layers will be needed this trip.





khertz said:


> When I had looked at those it was already nighttime in those cities. It looks like on Accuweather we can expect highs in the 60s. We are planning on layers as well.



I noticed on the Viking page for our cruise when you go to each day it lists out the expected weather in that City for that time of year (though I think it is generic for the Month, so lists for March, so since we are at the end of March, hopefully a bit warmer - especially Venice!)
- Rome: 61F
- Naples: 61F
- Messina: 62F
- Crotone: 59F
- Bari: 60F
- Sibenik: 60F
- Venice: 55F


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> I noticed on the Viking page for our cruise when you go to each day it lists out the expected weather in that City for that time of year (though I think it is generic for the Month, so lists for March, so since we are at the end of March, hopefully a bit warmer - especially Venice!)
> - Rome: 61F
> - Naples: 61F
> - Messina: 62F
> - Crotone: 59F
> - Bari: 60F
> - Sibenik: 60F
> - Venice: 55F



On our ABD Venice was quite a bit cooler than the other cities so I wouldn’t count on it being much warmer!! Lol


----------



## OKW Lover

I suspect Venice temperatures are impacted most by the ocean temperatures.  By going in March we are pretty much guaranteed to have cooler weather as the ocean hasn't yet warmed up from the winter.  Wondering if fog becomes and issue at that point.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

We are confirmed for the Taormina & Winery tour for our day docked in Messina

We are scheduled to dock at 8am so they would meet us then at the port with a sign with my last name on it ("Schoen")

So it would be:
- @TheMaxRebo & Judi
- @Cousin Orville & Kate
- @travelinjenn & husband
- @met19

THe total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive

*We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are confirmed for the Taormina & Winery tour for our day docked in Messina
> 
> We are scheduled to dock at 8am so they would meet us then at the port with a sign with my last name on it ("Schoen")
> 
> So it would be:
> - @TheMaxRebo & Judi
> - @Cousin Orville & Kate
> - @travelinjenn & husband
> - @met19
> 
> THe total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive
> 
> *We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)



Sounds great.  And we're to bring cash the day of the tour, right?  or do you want us to pay you ahead of time?

I'd be game for a Crotone wine tour as well.  I did speak with the winery Viking visits, and they seemed open to creating a private tasting.  I just haven't had time to research it further.  Would other people be interested?  Is there any noteworthy sites near Crotone to hire a private guide and visit?  Maybe just find a 2nd winery or restaurant to have lunch at?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> Sounds great.  And we're to bring cash the day of the tour, right?  or do you want us to pay you ahead of time?
> 
> I'd be game for a Crotone wine tour as well.  I did speak with the winery Viking visits, and they seemed open to creating a private tasting.  I just haven't had time to research it further.  Would other people be interested?  Is there any noteworthy sites near Crotone to hire a private guide and visit?  Maybe just find a 2nd winery or restaurant to have lunch at?



We do need to pay in cash there so I think either is fine - if we just pay individually to the driver or if you'd rather pay me and I pay it all

We would potentially be interested in the Crotone wine tour as well - even if just in the afternoon and then do the included tour in the morning or something - but open to options


----------



## weatherboy80

apurplebrat said:


> I sent the final list earlier this week but I will check with food tour folks to see if we can still add


 Late to the party on this one.  My wife and I are now interested in this Rome food tour on Friday as well


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are confirmed for the Taormina & Winery tour for our day docked in Messina
> 
> We are scheduled to dock at 8am so they would meet us then at the port with a sign with my last name on it ("Schoen")
> 
> So it would be:
> - @TheMaxRebo & Judi
> - @Cousin Orville & Kate
> - @travelinjenn & husband
> - @met19
> 
> THe total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive
> 
> *We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)


Thanks for arranging this.


----------



## apurplebrat

weatherboy80 said:


> Late to the party on this one.  My wife and I are now interested in this Rome food tour on Friday as well


 
I will ask about adding. I sent an email last night about adding 2 , I will update to see if we can add 4
Will let you know


----------



## apurplebrat

Cousin Orville said:


> Sounds great.  And we're to bring cash the day of the tour, right?  or do you want us to pay you ahead of time?
> 
> I'd be game for a Crotone wine tour as well.  I did speak with the winery Viking visits, and they seemed open to creating a private tasting.  I just haven't had time to research it further.  Would other people be interested?  Is there any noteworthy sites near Crotone to hire a private guide and visit?  Maybe just find a 2nd winery or restaurant to have lunch at?


 
I would be interested in Crotone. I was able to sign up w/Viking but would be interested doing with the group


----------



## weatherboy80

apurplebrat said:


> I will ask about adding. I sent an email last night about adding 2 , I will update to see if we can add 4
> Will let you know



Great - thanks for catching this!!  Looking at their website there is availability to do other tours, but it would be better to do as a group


----------



## Cousin Orville

apurplebrat said:


> I would be interested in Crotone. I was able to sign up w/Viking but would be interested doing with the group



We're the same.  I'd prefer to arrange a smaller tour and add on a great lunch place or another winery.




TheMaxRebo said:


> We would potentially be interested in the Crotone wine tour as well - even if just in the afternoon and then do the included tour in the morning or something - but open to options



I don't think I've ever found so little info on a port as Crotone.  I actually emailed the winery and asked if they knew of a driver for hire.  I have a gut feeling taxi's may be slim pickings when we get off the ship.  And while renting a car is an option, someone would have to be the DD and that's just not cool.  On the other hand, I did find another winery to add on to Ceraudo if we can find .


----------



## Cousin Orville

Hah!  Susy at the winery immediately emailed back and said they would try to find a driver!  How's that for service?!  We'll see.  She did ask how many people would be interested. 

So, if I could get a head count from people interested in visiting Ceraudo winery as a private tour plus possibly lunch and another winery?


----------



## Cackyschmackers

LizzieBG said:


> My husband and I are doing the early Vatican tour that morning and would be interested in sharing a ride to the port as well.



Still wondering about sharing a ride to the port after our early a.m. Vatican tour as well.  If anyone is coordinating, please let me know!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> Hah!  Susy at the winery immediately emailed back and said they would try to find a driver!  How's that for service?!  We'll see.  She did ask how many people would be interested.
> 
> So, if I could get a head count from people interested in visiting Ceraudo winery as a private tour plus possibly lunch and another winery?



Just confirmed we Judi - we would be interested ... definitely like the sound of 2 wineries with a nice spot for lunch or something


----------



## apurplebrat

Cousin Orville said:


> We're the same.  I'd prefer to arrange a smaller tour and add on a great lunch place or another winery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever found so little info on a port as Crotone.  I actually emailed the winery and asked if they knew of a driver for hire.  I have a gut feeling taxi's may be slim pickings when we get off the ship.  And while renting a car is an option, someone would have to be the DD and that's just not cool.  On the other hand, I did find another winery to add on to Ceraudo if we can find .



I would be interested


----------



## apurplebrat

@weatherboy80 @DisVegas 
I was able to add you to the food tour. Payment is needed. $226 per couple.


----------



## JWren1234

Cousin Orville said:


> Hah!  Susy at the winery immediately emailed back and said they would try to find a driver!  How's that for service?!  We'll see.  She did ask how many people would be interested.
> 
> So, if I could get a head count from people interested in visiting Ceraudo winery as a private tour plus possibly lunch and another winery?



I would definitely be interested!

Thank you!
Jason


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> Hah!  Susy at the winery immediately emailed back and said they would try to find a driver!  How's that for service?!  We'll see.  She did ask how many people would be interested.
> 
> So, if I could get a head count from people interested in visiting Ceraudo winery as a private tour plus possibly lunch and another winery?





TheMaxRebo said:


> Just confirmed we Judi - we would be interested ... definitely like the sound of 2 wineries with a nice spot for lunch or something



Crotone I think is only 60K peeps.  
I might be interested.  Right now I am signed up for the Santa Servina 1/2 day rour.  This village has great reviews on TripAdvisor.   Here is one of the restaurants:
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...ta_Severina_Province_of_Crotone_Calabria.html
Any idea of the private wine tour itinerary?  I would love to combine a trip to the winery with driving thru some small villages and getting some amazing photos of the area.  After all we have 8 hours.


----------



## Malia78

LizzieBG said:


> My husband and I are doing the early Vatican tour that morning and would be interested in sharing a ride to the port as well.



Couldn't include you in a conversation yet but am arranging a shared van so would have room for 2.


----------



## LizzieBG

Malia78 said:


> Couldn't include you in a conversation yet but am arranging a shared van so would have room for 2.


Fantastic! Count us in. Let me know if you need any further info from us, and please keep me posted with details. Thanks!


----------



## Malia78

LizzieBG said:


> Fantastic! Count us in. Let me know if you need any further info from us, and please keep me posted with details. Thanks!



I think if you can get your message count to 10, then I can include you in a conversation to discuss the details off of the main thread.


----------



## LizzieBG

Malia78 said:


> I think if you can get your message count to 10, then I can include you in a conversation to discuss the details off of the main thread.


 I was just trying to figure out how to change my profile picture and read something similar about the message count. I'll try to get busy on here to get my numbers up real soon. Thanks


----------



## travelinjenn

christannj said:


> 7:30 works for us as well.  Thanks for taking the initiative and time all of you in organizing this.  I am in the midst of getting Amy, my daughter, off to WDW for the college program.
> 
> Chris


I did the college program waaaaay back!  She'll learn a lot, work hard and have memories that last a lifetime.  Disney has a very structured program... but there is still plenty of time to enjoy the parks. I loved that summer of '89.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> We do need to pay in cash there so I think either is fine - if we just pay individually to the driver or if you'd rather pay me and I pay it all
> 
> We would potentially be interested in the Crotone wine tour as well - even if just in the afternoon and then do the included tour in the morning or something - but open to options





Cousin Orville said:


> Hah!  Susy at the winery immediately emailed back and said they would try to find a driver!  How's that for service?!  We'll see.  She did ask how many people would be interested.
> 
> So, if I could get a head count from people interested in visiting Ceraudo winery as a private tour plus possibly lunch and another winery?



My husband Joe and I are also be interested in the Ceraudo wine tour. It would be nice to do "Crotone on your own" in the morning and the winery tour in the afternoon with lunch.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are confirmed for the Taormina & Winery tour for our day docked in Messina
> 
> We are scheduled to dock at 8am so they would meet us then at the port with a sign with my last name on it ("Schoen")
> 
> So it would be:
> - @TheMaxRebo & Judi
> - @Cousin Orville & Kate
> - @travelinjenn & husband
> - @met19
> 
> THe total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive
> 
> *We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)


If you would like money beforehand just let us know.  Thank you so very much for arranging this.  Joe and I are looking forward to it and meeting everyone.  Should be a fantastic day!


----------



## travelinjenn

apurplebrat said:


> I was thinking it looked like a heatwave


Same! We're currently at 20 degrees and dropping. Freezing rain is falling and all the businesses are closing up early.  Good times.


----------



## travelinjenn

DisneyKevin said:


> This has never worked for us.
> 
> It almost always turns into a full sleep and we're awake at 3am....with nothing to do.
> 
> I have set alarms and wake up calls to no avail.
> 
> This just makes the next day equally rough.
> 
> My advice...*try* to sleep on the plane (I highlighted try) and then stay awake as long as you are able on arrival day.
> 
> Because most flights to Europe leave the evening before, most arrive early in the morning the next day.
> 
> As Jeff gas pointed out, your room will most likely not be available until late afternoon.
> 
> This means that you have to keep yourself occupied until then or sleep in the lobby.
> 
> You're probably laughing, but it's happened to many of the folk who travel with us.
> 
> As I said earlier....I'm impressed that y'all are planning this. If we get our room and go someplace local for dinner...I think we'll be doing really really well.
> 
> The idea of walking around Rome at night on the day of arrival makes me twitchy.


I've been worried about the jet lag.  I'm anticipating a rough few days. Seems there is no real way to avoid it.


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are confirmed for the Taormina & Winery tour for our day docked in Messina
> 
> We are scheduled to dock at 8am so they would meet us then at the port with a sign with my last name on it ("Schoen")
> 
> So it would be:
> - @TheMaxRebo & Judi
> - @Cousin Orville & Kate
> - @travelinjenn & husband
> - @met19
> 
> THe total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive
> 
> *We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)


Thanks for arranging this.  Let me know if you want $ in advance


----------



## travelinjenn

OKW Lover said:


> Adding on to the power discussion, I'm still bringing the European plug adapters for a couple of reasons.  One is that we plan on some pre- and post-cruise nights so will need them for the hotels.  The second is that you can also use them on the ship if there aren't enough 110 outlets where you need them.


I was wondering about this.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## DisVegas

JWren1234 said:


> I would definitely be interested!
> 
> Thank you!
> Jason


My wife, Samantha and I, are interested in the Ceraudo wine tour also. 

I’m working on getting my post count up to 10 so I can get messages on here also. 

Thanks, 

Mark


----------



## met19

Lots of people seem to like the Ceraudo winery tour


----------



## weatherboy80

To continue on with the wine theme DW and I noticed there is a Dark Rome option that has a 12-h Tuscan Day trip from Rome: https://darkrome.com/rome-tours/tuscany-tours-from-rome.

Only bad thing is that it kills the entire day as you need to depart Rome at 7:30 AM for the 2.5+ bus ride to Tuscany.  Looks like a reasonable price for an all day tour that visits stunning Tuscany and includes lunch ....


----------



## Cousin Orville

@TheMaxRebo (2)
@apurplebrat (1)
@met19 (1)
@travelinjenn (2)
@DisVegas (2)
@Cousin Orville (2)

And anyone else,

Susy from Ceraudo Winery emailed back and can arrange a van for us.  She offered to set up a private tour in the morning of the vineyard, cellars, wine tasting and she offered to open her Michelin starred restaurant for us and have a private lunch (I think with the chef but I can confirm).  The restaurant is normally closed that day.
I researched the restaurant and the chef, Caterina Ceraudo, won the Michelin Chef Woman Price last year at 29yo and The NY Times named it one of the world’s most unmissable restaurants.
After that we could go wherever we want. She can recommend another winery or we can visit a town.

I don’t have final prices yet and I’m sure it will depend on how many people are interested and sharing a van.  The Private tour, wine tasting, and lunch looks like it ranges from 90-130 Euros pp.

Please let me know who would be interested.


----------



## apurplebrat

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo (2)
> @apurplebrat (1)
> @met19 (1)
> @travelinjenn (2)
> @DisVegas (2)
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> 
> And anyone else,
> 
> Susy from Ceraudo Winery emailed back and can arrange a van for us.  She offered to set up a private tour in the morning of the vineyard, cellars, wine tasting and she offered to open her Michelin starred restaurant for us and have a private lunch (I think with the chef but I can confirm).  The restaurant is normally closed that day.
> I researched the restaurant and the chef, Caterina Ceraudo, won the Michelin Chef Woman Price last year at 29yo and The NY Times named it one of the world’s most unmissable restaurants.
> After that we could go wherever we want. She can recommend another winery or we can visit a town.
> 
> I don’t have final prices yet and I’m sure it will depend on how many people are interested and sharing a van.  The Private tour, wine tasting, and lunch looks like it ranges from 90-130 Euros pp.
> 
> Please let me know who would be interested.



Jason Wren @JWren1234


----------



## Cackyschmackers

LizzieBG said:


> Fantastic! Count us in. Let me know if you need any further info from us, and please keep me posted with details. Thanks!





Malia78 said:


> I think if you can get your message count to 10, then I can include you in a conversation to discuss the details off of the main thread.



Count my husband and me in as well!  Thank you!


----------



## met19

Does viking realize how many are now planning their own tours since they "sold out"


----------



## met19

For those interested in a Rome restaurant: La Pergola. I was thinking late evening (e.g. 8p) on the 23rd as that is the Orviento day.  This restaurant is considered one of the best in Europe.  Jacket required.  I know @Cousin Orville is interested.  Is anyone else?  Please get back to me ASAP so I can book.  Thanks

edited for spelling


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo (2)
> @apurplebrat (1)
> @met19 (1)
> @travelinjenn (2)
> @DisVegas (2)
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> 
> And anyone else,
> 
> Susy from Ceraudo Winery emailed back and can arrange a van for us.  She offered to set up a private tour in the morning of the vineyard, cellars, wine tasting and she offered to open her Michelin starred restaurant for us and have a private lunch (I think with the chef but I can confirm).  The restaurant is normally closed that day.
> I researched the restaurant and the chef, Caterina Ceraudo, won the Michelin Chef Woman Price last year at 29yo and The NY Times named it one of the world’s most unmissable restaurants.
> After that we could go wherever we want. She can recommend another winery or we can visit a town.
> 
> I don’t have final prices yet and I’m sure it will depend on how many people are interested and sharing a van.  The Private tour, wine tasting, and lunch looks like it ranges from 90-130 Euros pp.
> 
> Please let me know who would be interested.



sounds great!


----------



## tardis1029

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo (2)
> @apurplebrat (1)
> @met19 (1)
> @travelinjenn (2)
> @DisVegas (2)
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> 
> And anyone else,
> 
> Susy from Ceraudo Winery emailed back and can arrange a van for us.  She offered to set up a private tour in the morning of the vineyard, cellars, wine tasting and she offered to open her Michelin starred restaurant for us and have a private lunch (I think with the chef but I can confirm).  The restaurant is normally closed that day.
> I researched the restaurant and the chef, Caterina Ceraudo, won the Michelin Chef Woman Price last year at 29yo and The NY Times named it one of the world’s most unmissable restaurants.
> After that we could go wherever we want. She can recommend another winery or we can visit a town.
> 
> I don’t have final prices yet and I’m sure it will depend on how many people are interested and sharing a van.  The Private tour, wine tasting, and lunch looks like it ranges from 90-130 Euros pp.
> 
> Please let me know who would be interested.





Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo (2)
> @apurplebrat (1)
> @met19 (1)
> @travelinjenn (2)
> @DisVegas (2)
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> 
> And anyone else,
> 
> Susy from Ceraudo Winery emailed back and can arrange a van for us.  She offered to set up a private tour in the morning of the vineyard, cellars, wine tasting and she offered to open her Michelin starred restaurant for us and have a private lunch (I think with the chef but I can confirm).  The restaurant is normally closed that day.
> I researched the restaurant and the chef, Caterina Ceraudo, won the Michelin Chef Woman Price last year at 29yo and The NY Times named it one of the world’s most unmissable restaurants.
> After that we could go wherever we want. She can recommend another winery or we can visit a town.
> 
> I don’t have final prices yet and I’m sure it will depend on how many people are interested and sharing a van.  The Private tour, wine tasting, and lunch looks like it ranges from 90-130 Euros pp.
> 
> Please let me know who would be interested.



Hi Kevin ( Cousin Orville ) 
This sounds good. 
If there is room for us, (Micki and I) please put us on the list and let us know more info as you get it.

Thank you 
John tardis1029


----------



## JWren1234

apurplebrat said:


> Jason Wren @JWren1234


Yes, I would be very interested if the Ceraudo Winery tour if there is still space available.

Thank you!
Jason


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Cousin Orville said:


> Hah!  Susy at the winery immediately emailed back and said they would try to find a driver!  How's that for service?!  We'll see.  She did ask how many people would be interested.
> 
> So, if I could get a head count from people interested in visiting Ceraudo winery as a private tour plus possibly lunch and another winery?



I am currently signed up for Viking’s winery tour but yours sounds smaller and more private which I prefer so Trish and I would be interested.



weatherboy80 said:


> To continue on with the wine theme DW and I noticed there is a Dark Rome option that has a 12-h Tuscan Day trip from Rome: https://darkrome.com/rome-tours/tuscany-tours-from-rome.
> 
> Only bad thing is that it kills the entire day as you need to depart Rome at 7:30 AM for the 2.5+ bus ride to Tuscany.  Looks like a reasonable price for an all day tour that visits stunning Tuscany and includes lunch ....



On the recommendation of the tour company I am working with I am NOT doing a day to to Florence and Tuscan winery tour out of Rome, rather I am taking the train into Florence and doing a day trip out of Florence. Taking the train instead of driving saves hours of time.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I've started a conversation regarding the private tour to Ceraudo winery + private lunch at their Michelin star restaurant.  We'll have an afternoon activity as well, but it will be up for a vote.  Total price is around 120-160 Euros per person.  If you're interested and not already in the conversation, let me know. 

@DisVegas, I couldn't invite you to the conversation until your post count is up.  You can let me know here.


----------



## DisVegas

@Cousin Orville my post count is over 10 now. If I still can’t be added then please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## littleshells

Seasoned travelers, is it wise to book a Gondola ride through Viking or hire one once in port? It's so iconic that I consider it a "must do" but I'm wondering if Viking's price is a bit high based on what I've read.


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> Seasoned travelers, is it wise to book a Gondola ride through Viking or hire one once in port? It's so iconic that I consider it a "must do" but I'm wondering if Viking's price is a bit high based on what I've read.



We spent about 100 Euros for a 40min private gondola ride a couple of years ago.  The prices are standardized I think.  We had no trouble hiring a gondola in the evening in the summer without a reservation.  We got one outside the Doge's palace.  That was nice as it sails under the Bridge of Sighs.  You can also get one near Rialto to sail the Grand Canal.  It really is a special experience.


----------



## CricketCred

Just joined Disboards! Should have done this a while ago when we booked. We are really excited for the trip and with it getting close to booking excursions, thought I should join in on the discussions. So excited!!!


----------



## corky441




----------



## CricketCred

apurplebrat said:


> *Twilight Trastevere Tour Friday 3/23/2018 - Update 12/18/2017*
> 
> https://www.eatingitalyfoodtours.com/rome/tours/twilight-trastevere/
> 
> Below is the current list of food tour participants. There is still room for more!
> 
> Food Tour date: Friday, March 23rd, 2018 - deposit has been paid to secure our spot.
> 
> * We are now up to 33 people for the food tour - the cost is $113.00 US
> We have 29 confirmed and 4 pending*
> 
> We will be split into possibly 2 or 3 groups - 4:15 & 5:00 & 5:45 are the tour start times.
> 
> Please let me know if any dietary restrictions (they *cannot *accommodate gluten or dairy free).
> 
> *Please let me know if you would like to join us on this food tour!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Name DIS Boards Name Count*
> 
> *confirmed -29*
> 
> * Karen A @apurplebrat 1
> Jason @JWren1234 1
> Chris & Chuck @christannj 2
> Micki & John @tardis1029 2
> Kristy & Dustin @khertz & @DDuck4Life 2
> Marilee & Dino @corky441 2
> Will @met19 1
> Kevin & Kate @Cousin Orville 2
> Beth & Trish @MaryKatesMom 2
> Chandra & Patty @bamagoofy 2
> Phil & Judi @TheMaxRebo 2
> Karen & Bruce @kipper 2
> Lauren,Jeri & Mom @stenogoddess 3
> Karen @me_minnie_me 1
> Erin & Gretchen @Enorto1 2
> Scott & Pam @sshaw10060 2
> 
> pending confirmation - please reach out to me to confirm*
> 
> *Angela & Eva @Skip3key 2
> Bob & Nancy @Oilheadbob2017 2*
> 
> 
> Tour Description
> Trastevere is a neighborhood like no other. Its ivy-coated, cobblestone streets come alive at night earning it comparisons to Greenwich Village and Paris’s Left Bank. It’s where Romans choose to eat with their families on a Sunday and where young Romans go for buzzing nightlife at evenings and weekends. You can’t leave Rome without walking through these streets, tasting the best food on offer, and taking a million pictures of this amazing hotspot.
> 
> On this *guided 4-hour walking food tour* we explore this photogenic neighborhood by night. You’ll sample a sumptuous blend of Italian classics like pizza and pasta, real Roman street food, less-known meats and cheeses, and amazing wine in a secret cellar – its history will blow you away. Few activities in Rome deliver as many hidden surprises and enchanting moments as this, so be sure to join us for an unforgettable night in one of our favorite neighborhoods in Rome. Take advantage of Rome’s vibrant nightlife by walking through the streets of Trastevere with a local.
> 
> 
> A few of us did this tour during our September 2014 ABD Viva Italia. It was AWESOME!
> 
> Kristy did a great report located on the boards
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...r-link-added-7-3.3335259/page-3#post-52386617


Is it still possible to join the tour?


----------



## corky441

Sorry pic is sideways and huge ...

For those in the DV and V categories ... we don't have a dresser for clothes storage.

I saw this on the Cruise Critic boards and thought it was a great idea.

I picked this one up at Bed Bath & Beyond for only $11.99 (after 20% coupon)
It only weighs 3 lbs


----------



## apurplebrat

CricketCred said:


> Is it still possible to join the tour?



Hi

Since you have less than 10 posts I can’t message you here.

Could you email me   your names and how many in your party? I can then check to see if we can add

Karen


----------



## apurplebrat

CricketCred said:


> Just joined Disboards! Should have done this a while ago when we booked. We are really excited for the trip and with it getting close to booking excursions, thought I should join in on the discussions. So excited!!!


----------



## CricketCred

apurplebrat said:


> Hi
> 
> Since you have less than 10 posts I can’t message you here.
> 
> Could you email me at  apurplebrat@aol.com  your names and how many in your party? I can then check to see if we can add
> 
> Karen


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## Enorto1

Cousin Orville said:


> I've started a conversation regarding the private tour to Ceraudo winery + private lunch at their Michelin star restaurant.  We'll have an afternoon activity as well, but it will be up for a vote.  Total price is around 120-160 Euros per person.  If you're interested and not already in the conversation, let me know.



I am interested!


----------



## CricketCred

Should have introduced myself first. My name is Steve and i'm traveling with my wife Cathie. Heard about this cruise on the Dis-Unplugged podcast and instantly checked it out. Haven't traveled out of the country much so we will be the confused looking tourist turning around in circles.


----------



## CricketCred

We have been on the Disney Dream and they have staggered boarding on the departure day. Does anyone know when your able to board the ship? I'm still going through the thread so I hope I'm not asking a question that has already been answered.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Enorto1 said:


> I am interested!



I sent an invite.  After you take a look in the conversation, please let me know if you'd like to go.


----------



## corky441

CricketCred said:


> We have been on the Disney Dream and they have staggered boarding on the departure day. Does anyone know when your able to board the ship? I'm still going through the thread so I hope I'm not asking a question that has already been answered.



Boarding is at your leisure anytime after 11:00am

Stateroom availability is contingent on your stateroom category


----------



## CricketCred

corky441 said:


> Boarding is at your leisure anytime after 11:00am
> 
> Stateroom availability is contingent on your stateroom category


Will they take your luggage if you board and your stateroom isn't available yet. Trying to set up a time for transfer from Rome and don't want to be sitting with our luggage to long.


----------



## CricketCred

We are arriving in Rome on the 21st. Never been to Rome so we wanted a couple days to explore. Anyone else going to be there that early.


----------



## CricketCred

Thinking about getting the Silver drink package. Trying to decide if it is worth purchasing. Seeing we having a shipboard credit, and drinks would be paid for with the package, not sure what else we would use the credit for. Any thoughts?


----------



## CricketCred

CricketCred said:


> Thinking about getting the Silver drink package. Trying to decide if it is worth purchasing. Seeing we having a shipboard credit, and drinks would be paid for with the package, not sure what else we would use the credit for. Any thoughts?


This might be known already but I just confirmed that you can add the drink package when boarding the ship and are able to use the ship board credit towards the package.


----------



## corky441

CricketCred said:


> Thinking about getting the Silver drink package. Trying to decide if it is worth purchasing. Seeing we having a shipboard credit, and drinks would be paid for with the package, not sure what else we would use the credit for. Any thoughts?



There are gratuities to be paid.
The OBC can help cover those

The drink package seems to be a great value. 

Drinks after returning from shore excursions, before dinner and after dinner are all extra. Also, with the package, the wine upgrades are covered too.


----------



## corky441

CricketCred said:


> Will they take your luggage if you board and your stateroom isn't available yet. Trying to set up a time for transfer from Rome and don't want to be sitting with our luggage to long.



Yes, they’ll hold your luggage until your stateroom is ready


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> There are gratuities to be paid.
> The OBC can help cover those
> 
> The drink package seems to be a great value.
> 
> Drinks after returning from shore excursions, before dinner and after dinner are all extra. Also, with the package, the wine upgrades are covered too.



I was on the fence about the drink package, but knowing the on board credit can help with that is pushing me towards getting it.   Not sure how many drinks we would have a day but not having to worry about it (and the wine upgrades) for minimal cost (after the OBC) seems to make it a bit of a no brainer

Can you use OBC towards excursions or is that separate?


----------



## travelinjenn

CricketCred said:


> We are arriving in Rome on the 21st. Never been to Rome so we wanted a couple days to explore. Anyone else going to be there that early.


Welcome!
Yes, A lot are arriving earlier in the week to explore Rome.
After reading through the posts we decided to book a room at Sina Bernini Bristol. Seems to be a good location and many of the cruisers are staying there.  We've gotten a ton of information from here and can't wait to meet the people that have provided such help along the way. My husband Joe and I haven't been on a cruise before and are definitely the newbies!
Jenn


----------



## TheMaxRebo

CricketCred said:


> We are arriving in Rome on the 21st. Never been to Rome so we wanted a couple days to explore. Anyone else going to be there that early.



We aren't arriving until the morning of Friday the 23rd - but we are doing the food tour that evening that many of us are doing and then doing an early morning Vatican tour (that several of us are doing) Saturday morning before heading to the port after lunch

We are also staying at the Bernini Bristol that @travelinjenn mentioned


----------



## corky441

TheMaxRebo said:


> Can you use OBC towards excursions or is that separate?



I know that any excursion you book pre cruise had to be paid for upon booking. 

The OBC doesn’t become available  until you board. 
If you wait to book an excursion after boarding, I would guess you could apply the OBC to the cost. Not 100% sure on that though


----------



## corky441

CricketCred said:


> We are arriving in Rome on the 21st. Never been to Rome so we wanted a couple days to explore. Anyone else going to be there that early.



We leave the states Wednesday evening  and arrive on Thursday morning. 

Like many others, we’re staying at the Bernini too

A great way to get a good feel for Rome is the Hop On Hop Off bus

It’s a narrated tour of the city which allows you to get off at any stop and then reboard another bus and continue through the city. 

We’re probably going to do this on Friday during the day before the Trastevere Walking food tour in the evening


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> A great way to get a good feel for Rome is the Hop On Hop Off bus
> 
> It’s a narrated tour of the city which allows you to get off at any stop and then reboard another bus and continue through the city.
> 
> We’re probably going to do this on Friday during the day before the Trastevere Walking food tour in the evening



This is our plan too. Great minds!


----------



## apurplebrat

stenogoddess said:


> This is our plan too. Great minds!





corky441 said:


> We leave the states Wednesday evening  and arrive on Thursday morning.
> 
> Like many others, we’re staying at the Bernini too
> 
> A great way to get a good feel for Rome is the Hop On Hop Off bus
> 
> It’s a narrated tour of the city which allows you to get off at any stop and then reboard another bus and continue through the city.
> 
> We’re probably going to do this on Friday during the day before the Trastevere Walking food tour in the evening





stenogoddess said:


> This is our plan too. Great minds!



my plans too


----------



## christannj

Just an FYI, when we stayed at the Bernini Bristol in 2014 for the ABD trip the front desk sold tickets for the hop on hop off bus and it stopped right outside the hotel.  We did that our first afternoon in Rome and it was a great overview of the city.

Chris


----------



## Jay1075

Love the hop on hop off buses! We are getting into Rome Wednesday morning and then we will ride the bus for a bit to get an overview of the city while we wait to check in. We are doing a Dark Rome colosseum tour Thursday and Vatican on Friday. Hoping to burn off one of the jet leg before the cruise starts. Can’t wait


----------



## Enorto1

It was probably unnecessary but I stayed up to booked our shore excursions.

Mom and I are doing the viking pre-nights which is why the days are numbered the way they are.


----------



## corky441

Set the alarm for 2:55am ... in order to book our shore excursions.

Dino & I will be doing:

Naples — Pompeii @12:45

Sicily — Mt. Etna and Taormina

Crotone — Hilltop Santa Severina

Bari — Walking Tour @9:00

Sibenik — Promenade @9:00

I couldn’t risk having Pompeii and Mt.Etna selling out.

I think I’ll be napping this afternoon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

I didn't set my alarm, but our three year old woke us up around 3am so figured while up I nights as well schedule our excursions.

Judi and I are doing:

Naples: included tour at 1:30pm

Messina: private tour organized here going to the Bambino Winery and Taormina (**still room for one more if anyone interested!**)

Crotone: private tour organized here (by Cousin Orville) to Ceraudo Winery plus TBD

Bari: included tour at 9:30

Sibenik - included tour at 9:45

Venice - The Island and the Abbey 

Hope everyone go what they wanted!


and we are like a week away from being able to book the specialty dining, right?  (Said 60 days out)


----------



## khertz

@DDuck4Life and I didn’t want to risk missing out on any of the excursions wanted so we too set our alarms for 2 am and got everything we wanted!

Naples: Pompeii
Sicily: Ancient City of Tindari (also signed up for the later included tour in case we make it back in enough time)
Crotone: Le Castella & its Fortifications
Bari: Castellana Caves & Polignano a Mare
Sibenik: Historic Split & Diocletian’s Palace
Venice: St. Mark’s Square (included tour). We are booking a separate Murano/Burano tour on this afternoon through a different company. 

@TheMaxRebo We had our dining plans ready to go last night too but yes, one more week until we can do that! At least we are already prepared lol


----------



## DDuck4Life

Looks like the 12:45 Pompeii Tour is sold out so I guess it was a good thing we woke up early to book. The 1:15 is still available but happy to get our first time choice.


----------



## Enorto1

TheMaxRebo said:


> Messina: private tour organized here going to the Bambino Winery and Taormina (**still room for one more if anyone interested!**)



Im intrigued. Only room for one more though?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Enorto1 said:


> Im intrigued. Only room for one more though?



Well, we have a car that fits up to 8 people reserved and 7 people going at this point - so one more in that car/van

We can definitely go beyond 8, just we would thenfow over into multiple cars - but we should be able to arrange that if there is interest

So I guess I should have said "room for one (or potentially more)"


----------



## littleshells

Woke up early and booked the following:

Naples: 12:45 Pompeii: City of Beauty & Ruin (so happy to have gotten this without issue it's what we look most forward to.

Messina: 8:30 - 5:00 - Mt. Etna & Taormina

Crotone: 8:45 - 1:15 Charming Santa Severina’s Hilltop Village

Bari: 9:45- 1:45 Castellana Caves & Polignano a Mare

Sibenik: 8:45 - 1:15 The Krka Waterfalls & Town of Skradin

Venice: The 9:30 included St. Mark's at a Glance tour. Still debating if I want to book a gondola ride through them. I am also intrigued by the masks in Venice but I am not sure $80 a person is worth it to me to visit a workshop. I feel like I can wander on my own.

I am finalizing the Rome plans too. We arrive early 3/22 but don't want to make any set plans that day. Going to stay near Trevi Fountian so will probably venture there that day.

3/23 I am going to book the Underground Colosseum tour

3/24 I am doing the 7:20 am Vatican Sistine Express and St. Peter's Basilica (seems many of you are doing the same). Then at 2pm we will hitch a ride with some of you to port. 

Who's getting excited!!??!!?


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> I am also intrigued by the masks in Venice but I am not sure $80 a person is worth it to me to visit a workshop. I feel like I can wander on my own.



If anyone is looking for handmade Venetian masks, I'd recommend Ca' Macana.  We bought a couple of masks on our last trip


----------



## khertz

We got a handmade mask at La Bottega dei Mascareri on the Rialto bridge and it is beautiful! I recommend that one also for anyone looking for a souvenir to bring home.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Seems several things are limited or sold out now.  Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted for excursions.

*Naples: Naples, Above & Below: A Walking Tour* - 1 Spot Left
*Naples: Pompeii: City of Beauty & Ruin* - 12:45 Sold Out, 1:15 still available
*Crotone: Ceraudo Winery & Calabrian Family Tradition - *Sold Out
*Bari: Conversano Cooking Class - *Sold Out
*Bari: Puglia’s White Cities *- Sold Out
*Šibenik*:*The Krka Waterfalls & Town of Skradin*- Sold Out
*Venice*:*Secrets of Doge’s Palace -* Long Sold Out
*Venice: An Evening Gondola Ride in Venice - *1 Spot Left
*Venice: Creative Master Class in Murano Glassblowing - 1 Spot Left


Even though it says 1 Spot Left on the site it still allows you to add 2 people to check out. 1 Spot might mean 1 room available.

*
Unfortunately I can't see the status of excursions we booked since they just show up as booked so there may be others that are running low or sold out.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDuck4Life said:


> Seems several things are limited or sold out now.  Hope everyone was able to get what they wanted for excursions.
> 
> *Naples: Naples, Above & Below: A Walking Tour* - 1 Spot Left
> *Naples: Pompeii: City of Beauty & Ruin* - 12:45 Sold Out, 1:15 still available
> *Crotone: Ceraudo Winery & Calabrian Family Tradition - *Sold Out
> *Bari: Conversano Cooking Class - *Sold Out
> *Bari: Puglia’s White Cities *- Sold Out
> *Šibenik*:*The Krka Waterfalls & Town of Skradin*- Sold Out
> *Venice*:*Secrets of Doge’s Palace -* Long Sold Out
> *Venice: An Evening Gondola Ride in Venice - *1 Spot Left
> *Venice: Creative Master Class in Murano Glassblowing - 1 Spot Left
> 
> *
> Unfortunately I can't see the status of excursions we booked since they just show up as booked so there may be others that are running low or sold out.



To complete the picture, I checked yours:

Naples: Pompeii - *as you said, 12:45 sold out, 1:15 still available*
Sicily: Ancient City of Tindari - *looks to be available *
Crotone: Le Castella & its Fortifications *-- looks to be available * 
Bari: Castellana Caves & Polignano a Mare - *looks to be available *
Sibenik: Historic Split & Diocletian’s Palace - *looks to be available * 
Venice: St. Mark’s Square (included tour). We are booking a separate Murano/Burano tour on this afternoon through a different company. - *the 9:30 am is SOLD OUT! other times are available *


----------



## littleshells

.


----------



## littleshells

Cousin Orville said:


> If anyone is looking for handmade Venetian masks, I'd recommend Ca' Macana.  We bought a couple of masks on our last trip





khertz said:


> We got a handmade mask at La Bottega dei Mascareri on the Rialto bridge and it is beautiful! I recommend that one also for anyone looking for a souvenir to bring home.


Thanks! I would like to buy one to hang  as art at home. Theyre just beatufiul!


----------



## weatherboy80

Figures I have to wait another 7 days to book my shore excursions!


----------



## khertz

littleshells said:


> Thanks! I would like to buy one to hang  as art at home. Theyre just beatufiul!



That’s what we did!


----------



## stenogoddess

weatherboy80 said:


> Figures I have to wait another 7 days to book my shore excursions!



Us too so you’re not alone


----------



## jmkinnc

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo (2)
> @apurplebrat (1)
> @met19 (1)
> @travelinjenn (2)
> @DisVegas (2)
> @Cousin Orville (2)
> 
> And anyone else,
> 
> Susy from Ceraudo Winery emailed back and can arrange a van for us.  She offered to set up a private tour in the morning of the vineyard, cellars, wine tasting and she offered to open her Michelin starred restaurant for us and have a private lunch (I think with the chef but I can confirm).  The restaurant is normally closed that day.
> I researched the restaurant and the chef, Caterina Ceraudo, won the Michelin Chef Woman Price last year at 29yo and The NY Times named it one of the world’s most unmissable restaurants.
> After that we could go wherever we want. She can recommend another winery or we can visit a town.
> 
> I don’t have final prices yet and I’m sure it will depend on how many people are interested and sharing a van.  The Private tour, wine tasting, and lunch looks like it ranges from 90-130 Euros pp.
> 
> Please let me know who would be interested.



My husband, Kevin, and I are also interested. Is there room for two more?


----------



## Cousin Orville

jmkinnc said:


> My husband, Kevin, and I are also interested. Is there room for two more?



Yes, we still have availability.  It’s getting popular!  I’ll send you an invite to the conversation, and you can check out the details.  Let me know there if you’d like to come.


----------



## suomyno

We booked our excursions this morning before work:

Naples: Naples Above and Below (12:45)

Messina: Messina & its Treasures (9:30)

Crotone: Le Castella & Its Fortification (9:30)

Bari: Bari Walking Tour (9:30)

Šibenik: Šibenik Promenade (9:00)

Venice: St. Mark’s Square At A Glance (9:30) and An Evening At the Opera (7:15)

We get in to Rome early evening on the 21st, so we’re still finalizing what we want to do there.


----------



## met19

suomyno said:


> We booked our excursions this morning before work:
> 
> Naples: Naples Above and Below (12:45)
> 
> Messina: Messina & its Treasures (9:30)
> 
> Crotone: Le Castella & Its Fortification (9:30)
> 
> Bari: Bari Walking Tour (9:30)
> 
> Šibenik: Šibenik Promenade (9:00)
> 
> Venice: St. Mark’s Square At A Glance (9:30) and An Evening At the Opera (7:15)
> 
> We get in to Rome early evening on the 21st, so we’re still finalizing what we want to do there.


I planned a bunch of stuff for rome that I posted above.  let me know if interested.


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> If anyone is looking for handmade Venetian masks, I'd recommend Ca' Macana.  We bought a couple of masks on our last trip





khertz said:


> We got a handmade mask at La Bottega dei Mascareri on the Rialto bridge and it is beautiful! I recommend that one also for anyone looking for a souvenir to bring home.



I am very interested in these masks.  This and glass stores.  On the Venice day (on the ship), I plan on heading over for a dark rome tour that gets into both the Doge's Palace and St Marks Basilica before they shut for good friday.  Afternoon I plan on shopping.  That night Opera and wine (wine not- no pun intended).  And then 2 post nights in Venice.  An architecture tour and then lovely dinners.


----------



## Dave Magee

Hey everyone!  FYI, and for what it's worth...according to www.cruisetimetables.com, The Sky is often the only ship at port each day of our trip (with the exception of Venice).  I hope this is a good indicator of crowd levels.  Looking forward to a fantastic voyage!


----------



## katluva

Just a quick note to check back if something you want is sold out.  We missed out on the Krka national park tour yesterday but I checked this morning and was able to book.  

Good luck!


----------



## littleshells

For those of you doing the 7:20 express Vatican tour on the 24th, how do you intend to get to the Vatican? I know most of you are at Berini Bristol, I am at an Air B n B close to that and it looks like a LONGGGGGGGGGGG walk. Cabs dont seem to operate before 7am. Trying to decide how I plan to make it to the 7:05 meet up time.


----------



## jmkinnc

Dave Magee said:


> Hey everyone!  FYI, and for what it's worth...according to www.cruisetimetables.com, The Sky is often the only ship at port each day of our trip (with the exception of Venice).  I hope this is a good indicator of crowd levels.  Looking forward to a fantastic voyage!



Nice! We were hoping that we would miss some of the crowds!


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> For those of you doing the 7:20 express Vatican tour on the 24th, how do you intend to get to the Vatican? I know most of you are at Berini Bristol, I am at an Air B n B close to that and it looks like a LONGGGGGGGGGGG walk. Cabs dont seem to operate before 7am. Trying to decide how I plan to make it to the 7:05 meet up time.



I'll ask the hotel when we arrive.  It may be that they just need to call for a taxi.  Otherwise Uber or the Metro.  There's a station right outside our hotel.  If your AirBnB is closer to the Bernini Bristol, you could always meet up with us in the lobby before we head out.


----------



## apurplebrat

Cousin Orville said:


> I'll ask the hotel when we arrive.  It may be that they just need to call for a taxi.  Otherwise Uber or the Metro.  There's a station right outside our hotel.  If your AirBnB is closer to the Bernini Bristol, you could always meet up with us in the lobby before we head out.



The hotel in 2014 arrange for taxis for us when a group was going to the food tour. We let them know the day before.


----------



## Enorto1

Did someone once say we should set up a group page on FB?

Would there still be interest for that?

I’d set it up. Someone would have to friend me because you can’t set up a group without adding at least one friend and my mom is not on FB. (I mean I have friends but none that are going to Italy on this trip..*facepalm*) 

If I get a friend request I’ll set it up if not we will forget this was ever mentioned...

(Erin Norton picture of me with Minnie Mouse)


----------



## Enorto1

Enorto1 said:


> Did someone once say we should set up a group page on FB?
> 
> Would there still be interest for that?
> 
> I’d set it up. Someone would have to friend me because you can’t set up a group without adding at least one friend and my mom is not on FB. (I mean I have friends but none that are going to Italy on this trip..*facepalm*)
> 
> If I get a friend request I’ll set it up if not we will forget this was ever mentioned...
> 
> (Erin Norton picture of me with Minnie Mouse)




Ok it is set up!

Search for Viking Sky March 24 2018 Dis Group

I think this will be a great way to put faces to Avatars!!


----------



## khertz

Thanks for starting the group. I think since it’s set to secret, people will have to be added by another member, it will not come up in a search. I added a few people but I’m sure there are some I’m missing!


----------



## Skip3key

Super Bummed! Was excited to add the Santa Severina tour... was looking at other ports, and about 20 minutes later we went to check out, and the Viking site told us it was "removed" from our list and was now sold out! I had no idea it wasn't holding our place! Super bummed! Any chance Eva and I can get in on the winery tour?

So far we are also doing the dinner tour in Rome Friday night, and the Vatican early tour Saturday and staying at the Bernini Bristol. Also planning on doing the "hop on, hop off" tour friday during the day- so there should be a lot of us able to help each other watch for pick pockets! (been watching all the Rick Steves youtube videos about Rome ... he goes on quite a bit about them!) I have no idea how we are getting from hotel to port yet- plan on getting a car... guess I better get on that.

Is anyone doing any darkrome venice tours? We are planning to do the included Venice tour, but we were looking at darkrome options and some look interesting...

Tried to find the Facebook group- seems we don't know the secret handshake...

Angie


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Thanks for starting the group. I think since it’s set to secret, people will have to be added by another member, it will not come up in a search. I added a few people but I’m sure there are some I’m missing!



Now I feel better about not being able to find it!  Thanks for the add!


----------



## suomyno

Enorto1 said:


> Ok it is set up!
> 
> Search for Viking Sky March 24 2018 Dis Group
> 
> I think this will be a great way to put faces to Avatars!!



Since the group can’t be searched for publicly, may I be added?


----------



## Enorto1

Sorry new to starting groups  

Now not secret so should be search able!! Let me know if you have issues!!


----------



## Enorto1

suomyno said:


> Since the group can’t be searched for publicly, may I be added?



Fixed it so it should be search-able now! Let me know if I didn’t figure it out!


----------



## Enorto1

Skip3key said:


> Tried to find the Facebook group- seems we don't know the secret handshake...



Sorry! I changed the privacy setting so now you should be able to find it! My bad!!!


----------



## met19

Skip3key said:


> Super Bummed! Was excited to add the Santa Severina tour... was looking at other ports, and about 20 minutes later we went to check out, and the Viking site told us it was "removed" from our list and was now sold out! I had no idea it wasn't holding our place! Super bummed! Any chance Eva and I can get in on the winery tour?
> 
> So far we are also doing the dinner tour in Rome Friday night, and the Vatican early tour Saturday and staying at the Bernini Bristol. Also planning on doing the "hop on, hop off" tour friday during the day- so there should be a lot of us able to help each other watch for pick pockets! (been watching all the Rick Steves youtube videos about Rome ... he goes on quite a bit about them!) I have no idea how we are getting from hotel to port yet- plan on getting a car... guess I better get on that.
> 
> Is anyone doing any darkrome venice tours? We are planning to do the included Venice tour, but we were looking at darkrome options and some look interesting...
> 
> Tried to find the Facebook group- seems we don't know the secret handshake...
> 
> Angie


I am doing the dark rome veince tour on march 30th.  includes doge's palace and St Mark's Basilica.  think is better than the included tour.  was only 90/PP


----------



## suomyno

Enorto1 said:


> Fixed it so it should be search-able now! Let me know if I didn’t figure it out!



I was able to find it, so it’s all good!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Skip3key said:


> Super Bummed! Was excited to add the Santa Severina tour... was looking at other ports, and about 20 minutes later we went to check out, and the Viking site told us it was "removed" from our list and was now sold out! I had no idea it wasn't holding our place! Super bummed! Any chance Eva and I can get in on the winery tour?
> 
> So far we are also doing the dinner tour in Rome Friday night, and the Vatican early tour Saturday and staying at the Bernini Bristol. Also planning on doing the "hop on, hop off" tour friday during the day- so there should be a lot of us able to help each other watch for pick pockets! (been watching all the Rick Steves youtube videos about Rome ... he goes on quite a bit about them!) I have no idea how we are getting from hotel to port yet- plan on getting a car... guess I better get on that.
> 
> Is anyone doing any darkrome venice tours? We are planning to do the included Venice tour, but we were looking at darkrome options and some look interesting...
> 
> Tried to find the Facebook group- seems we don't know the secret handshake...
> 
> Angie



Regarding the winery tour in Crotone, there may still be availability.  I'm waiting for confirmation on the total number of guests the vans can accommodate.  I'll send you an invite to the conversation.  After taking a look, please let me know if you are interested in the conversation.


----------



## OKW Lover

Wondering why there is a FB group.  What isn't this thread providing?


----------



## Enorto1

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering why there is a FB group.  What isn't this thread providing?



I thought it would be a good way to put a face to the avatars on here.


----------



## littleshells

Cousin Orville said:


> I'll ask the hotel when we arrive.  It may be that they just need to call for a taxi.  Otherwise Uber or the Metro.  There's a station right outside our hotel.  If your AirBnB is closer to the Bernini Bristol, you could always meet up with us in the lobby before we head out.


Great idea! I think we might take you guys up on that because we are going to be about a block from the hotel and since it's an air b n b we have no help in the calling a cab department.


----------



## littleshells

Skip3key said:


> Super Bummed! Was excited to add the Santa Severina tour... was looking at other ports, and about 20 minutes later we went to check out, and the Viking site told us it was "removed" from our list and was now sold out! I had no idea it wasn't holding our place! Super bummed! Any chance Eva and I can get in on the winery tour?
> 
> So far we are also doing the dinner tour in Rome Friday night, and the Vatican early tour Saturday and staying at the Bernini Bristol. Also planning on doing the "hop on, hop off" tour friday during the day- so there should be a lot of us able to help each other watch for pick pockets! (been watching all the Rick Steves youtube videos about Rome ... he goes on quite a bit about them!) I have no idea how we are getting from hotel to port yet- plan on getting a car... guess I better get on that.
> 
> Is anyone doing any darkrome venice tours? We are planning to do the included Venice tour, but we were looking at darkrome options and some look interesting...
> 
> Tried to find the Facebook group- seems we don't know the secret handshake...
> 
> Angie


I was looking at the Dark Rome Murano and Burano afternoon tour while in Venice. I did not book it yet though. I did the included tour as well, the earliest time it allowed. Was thinking the afternoon Murano one might wedge in nicely.


----------



## stenogoddess

khertz said:


> Thanks for starting the group. I think since it’s set to secret, people will have to be added by another member, it will not come up in a search. I added a few people but I’m sure there are some I’m missing!



Thank goodness you said this. I couldn’t find the group at all and was sure it was proof of my encroaching senility!


----------



## stenogoddess

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering why there is a FB group.  What isn't this thread providing?



For me Facebook is easier because for some reason Dis Boards doesn’t tell me when there are new posts anymore for any of the threads I’m in. It’ll be fine once or twice and then stop. I come back over here and there’s 20 new posts I’ve missed!  Oops!  Also, seeing the photos is easier there.  I think they compliment each other more than compete. Plus if I’m in court I can just leave Facebook open and watch it scroll when everybody is doing things that don’t involve me. Dis Boards needs more interaction from me to use and I need to keep my hands mostly on my steno machine.  Also I get too interested in what’s going on here and I need to keep my attention mostly on the court in case something is going off schedule suddenly. Facebook is sort of the TV I’m not really watching. If that makes sense.


----------



## Enorto1

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1309682159136068/


----------



## Cousin Orville

littleshells said:


> Great idea! I think we might take you guys up on that because we are going to be about a block from the hotel and since it's an air b n b we have no help in the calling a cab department.



@TheMaxRebo @met19 
I can't remember who else is on the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour.  But we could all meet up in the lobby of the Bristol before heading out.  Google Maps says it takes ~30min to get there plus time for calling a cab/uber?  Would we all like to meet 45-60min ahead of time?


----------



## khertz

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo @met19
> I can't remember who else is on the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour.  But we could all meet up in the lobby of the Bristol before heading out.  Google Maps says it takes ~30min to get there plus time for calling a cab/uber?  Would we all like to meet 45-60min ahead of time?



@DDuck4Life and I are also doing this tour. This should work for us as well.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo @met19
> I can't remember who else is on the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour.  But we could all meet up in the lobby of the Bristol before heading out.  Google Maps says it takes ~30min to get there plus time for calling a cab/uber?  Would we all like to meet 45-60min ahead of time?





khertz said:


> @DDuck4Life and I are also doing this tour. This should work for us as well.



Sure, sounds good to us - I did google map it and it said it would be ~45 min walk (3.5km or ~3.2miles) if anyone is eager to stretch their legs

Says check-in time for the tour is 7:05am and not sure if anyone else will want to look for a coffee/breakfast beforehand, so maybe plan to meet around 6am or so?


----------



## Cousin Orville

@Skip3key Regarding the Crotone winery tour.  I received an email from the driver that is arranging a bus for us.  There are 20 seats and we currently have 19 signed up. So, unfortunately there is no additional room for 2.  I've written your name down.  So, if someone can't do it, I'll certainly let you know.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Cousin Orville

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sure, sounds good to us - I did google map it and it said it would be ~45 min walk (3.5km or ~3.2miles) if anyone is eager to stretch their legs
> 
> Says check-in time for the tour is 7:05am and not sure if anyone else will want to look for a coffee/breakfast beforehand, so maybe plan to meet around 6am or so?



That sounds like a good plan.  We can nap on the way to Civitavecchia!


----------



## DDuck4Life

TheMaxRebo said:


> Sure, sounds good to us - I did google map it and it said it would be ~45 min walk (3.5km or ~3.2miles) if anyone is eager to stretch their legs
> 
> Says check-in time for the tour is 7:05am and not sure if anyone else will want to look for a coffee/breakfast beforehand, so maybe plan to meet around 6am or so?



I did read somewhere that in the past if you had something before breakfast started at the hotel you could let them know before hand and they could have something like a brown bag breakfast prepared for you to pick up in the morning before heading out. At least some people in the past have done this.  Might be something to check into once we get to the hotel to see if it's still an option. Not sure how much will be open or what is available around us at 6am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DDuck4Life said:


> I did read somewhere that in the past if you had something before breakfast started at the hotel you could let them know before hand and they could have something like a brown bag breakfast prepared for you to pick up in the morning before heading out. At least some people in the past have done this.  Might be something to check into once we get to the hotel to see if it's still an option. Not sure how much will be open or what is available around us at 6am.



I was looking at options for breakfast near the meeting place and there were a few that opened at either 6 or 7, but pretty limited.  If the hotel had something that would probably be better/safer

and then maybe grab an espresso or something after the tour


----------



## Skip3key

Cousin Orville said:


> @Skip3key Regarding the Crotone winery tour.  I received an email from the driver that is arranging a bus for us.  There are 20 seats and we currently have 19 signed up. So, unfortunately there is no additional room for 2.  I've written your name down.  So, if someone can't do it, I'll certainly let you know.  Sorry about that.


Ok- If we can be "wait listed" thats cool as we are definitely interested! My family is actually from Petilia Polocastro which is very close to Santa Severina... thought about going there, but its a bit further and very small...but you never know


----------



## littleshells

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo @met19
> I can't remember who else is on the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour.  But we could all meet up in the lobby of the Bristol before heading out.  Google Maps says it takes ~30min to get there plus time for calling a cab/uber?  Would we all like to meet 45-60min ahead of time?


Perfect. Count us in for sure.


----------



## Malia78

Cousin Orville said:


> I can't remember who else is on the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour. But we could all meet up in the lobby of the Bristol before heading out. Google Maps says it takes ~30min to get there plus time for calling a cab/uber? Would we all like to meet 45-60min ahead of time?



Mom and I are also doing this tour.


----------



## travelinjenn

We're be staying over in Venice Saturday the 31st. Any suggestions on a nice hotel in the city?


----------



## met19

Cousin Orville said:


> @TheMaxRebo @met19
> I can't remember who else is on the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour.  But we could all meet up in the lobby of the Bristol before heading out.  Google Maps says it takes ~30min to get there plus time for calling a cab/uber?  Would we all like to meet 45-60min ahead of time?





Cousin Orville said:


> That sounds like a good plan.  We can nap on the way to Civitavecchia!





TheMaxRebo said:


> I was looking at options for breakfast near the meeting place and there were a few that opened at either 6 or 7, but pretty limited.  If the hotel had something that would probably be better/safer
> 
> and then maybe grab an espresso or something after the tour



I am in for breakfast @ 6 at the hotel.  Grab and go.


----------



## met19

travelinjenn said:


> We're be staying over in Venice Saturday the 31st. Any suggestions on a nice hotel in the city?


I am staying at the westin


----------



## MaryKatesMom

OK I am pending on the FB page.  This is going to be like when the podcast went to video.  I couldn't watch it for the longest time!  "Who is that woman talking with Teresa's voice??!!"  I still mostly listen and not watch at the gym.  The "Steve in the Park" segments I stop to watch.  Love watching a live shot of the parks.

On the FB page we are on the Wild Africa Trek from a couple of years ago, I am all the way to the right and my traveling partner is Trish who is wearing the yellow shirt.  She was 16 there but looks 12 and is now 18 and looks in her twenties.


----------



## CricketCred

suomyno said:


> I was able to find it, so it’s all good!


 Me too. No problem finding it.


----------



## CricketCred

Interested in the Dark Rome Morning Vatican Tour. Just to make sure, Dark Rome is the name of the tour company. Is that correct. Wouldn’t want to book it through a wrong company and end up not with the group.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Yes, here's the Vatican Tour info:

DarkRome
Vatican Sistine Express and St. Peter's Basilica
Group - English - 07:20 AM
24 March 2018


----------



## CricketCred

Cousin Orville said:


> Yes, here's the Vatican Tour info:
> 
> DarkRome
> Vatican Sistine Express and St. Peter's Basilica
> Group - English - 07:20 AM
> 24 March 2018


Thanks, we will check availability. The B&B we are staying at has a 10:00 checkout, so we are waiting to here if we can leave our luggage until noon or so.


----------



## CricketCred

Just looked on


travelinjenn said:


> Welcome!
> Yes, A lot are arriving earlier in the week to explore Rome.
> After reading through the posts we decided to book a room at Sina Bernini Bristol. Seems to be a good location and many of the cruisers are staying there.  We've gotten a ton of information from here and can't wait to meet the people that have provided such help along the way. My husband Joe and I haven't been on a cruise before and are definitely the newbies!
> Jenn


Looks like are place is only a 2 min walk away. So we should have no problem meeting up with the cruisers at the Bristol!


----------



## CricketCred

We are looking into transportation to the port. Was wondering if anyone else is still looking. The place we are staying will schedule the transfer for us. She quoted

The pick up service by normale car/ Max 3 people + luggage
TOTAL PRICE: 130 EURO

The pick up service by MINIVAN /Max 7 people + luggage
TOTAL PRICE: 160 EURO.

Much cheaper for the van even with 4 people.  You pay the driver, so no up front payment, but Payment must be in cash.

We are only 400ft from the Hotel Bernini Bristol. So if anyone interested in sharing a van let us know. We haven’t any set plans for when we are leaving for the port.


----------



## weatherboy80

We are at the Hotel Artimede which is about a 5-7 minute walk from the Bristol.


----------



## Skip3key

CricketCred said:


> We are looking into transportation to the port. Was wondering if anyone else is still looking. The place we are staying will schedule the transfer for us. She quoted
> 
> The pick up service by normale car/ Max 3 people + luggage
> TOTAL PRICE: 130 EURO
> 
> The pick up service by MINIVAN /Max 7 people + luggage
> TOTAL PRICE: 160 EURO.
> 
> Much cheaper for the van even with 4 people.  You pay the driver, so no up front payment, but Payment must be in cash.
> 
> We are only 400ft from the Hotel Bernini Bristol. So if anyone interested in sharing a van let us know. We haven’t any set plans for when we are leaving for the port.


Would love to get in on a ride to the port- we are staying at the Bristol and were hoping to leave after lunch or so?


----------



## CricketCred

Skip3key said:


> Would love to get in on a ride to the port- we are staying at the Bristol and were hoping to leave after lunch or so?


Great. We were thinking of the same thing. Some time after lunch. Still trying to decide if we want to do an early morning tour or just wonder on Saturday morning.

Still room for 2 more. The more merrier. If we had 6 people that would make it only €27/person


----------



## CricketCred

travelinjenn said:


> Welcome!
> Yes, A lot are arriving earlier in the week to explore Rome.
> After reading through the posts we decided to book a room at Sina Bernini Bristol. Seems to be a good location and many of the cruisers are staying there.  We've gotten a ton of information from here and can't wait to meet the people that have provided such help along the way. My husband Joe and I haven't been on a cruise before and are definitely the newbies!
> Jenn


What time does your flight get in and how are you getting to the hotel?


----------



## corky441

travelinjenn said:


> We're be staying over in Venice Saturday the 31st. Any suggestions on a nice hotel in the city?



The Luna Baglioni is a beautiful hotel within a very short walking distance to Piazza San Marco. It's the hotel that Disney used to use for the ABD trips.

We've stayed there twice. I believe there are several people from this cruise staying there as well.


----------



## corky441

Has anyone given any thought to getting Croatian $ for the day in Sibenik ??

Their currency is the : Kuna

I'm concerned that if we shop in a small local shop or try to get lunch in town that they won't take our credit card...

Any thoughts


----------



## OKW Lover

For those who were also on the Alpine Magic ABD trip in 2016, Miki who was one of the Adventure guides on that trip lives in Rome.  I've contacted her and she would live to meet some of us for dinner the night of March 22nd.  Please let me know if you are interested so we can plan a convenient time/place.


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> For those who were also on the Alpine Magic ABD trip in 2016, Miki who was one of the Adventure guides on that trip lives in Rome.  I've contacted her and she would live to meet some of us for dinner the night of March 22nd.  Please let me know if you are interested so we can plan a convenient time/place.



Sorry to miss that.  We have the Trastevere Food tour that evening.  Tell her hi for us!  We could try to stop by after the food tour, but it may be a bit too late.


----------



## christannj

Sadly we don't arrive until Friday so please say hi to Miki from Chuck and Chris.

Chris


----------



## bamagoofy

I also will be on the Thursday tour with Kevin. Please tell her I said hello. Depending on the time and place we may be able to come before the tour starts.

Chandra


----------



## travelinjenn

Cousin Orville said:


> Yes, here's the Vatican Tour info:
> 
> DarkRome
> Vatican Sistine Express and St. Peter's Basilica
> Group - English - 07:20 AM
> 24 March 2018


Can I ask why everyone is booking the Express 7:20 am tour of the Vatican? Isn't there plenty of time for a tour later in the morning or early afternoon? Do we need to be at the ship way earlier than I am thinking? I know the ship leaves at 11 pm. We would like to enjoy Rome for a majority of the day and head out to it around 5 pm.  First cruise so not sure if we are missing something.


----------



## khertz

travelinjenn said:


> Can I ask why everyone is booking the Express 7:20 am tour of the Vatican? Isn't there plenty of time for a tour later in the morning or early afternoon? Do we need to be at the ship way earlier than I am thinking? I know the ship leaves at 11 pm. We would like to enjoy Rome for a majority of the day and head out to it around 5 pm.  First cruise so not sure if we are missing something.



I can’t speak for anyone else, but we chose that one because we wanted to get in to the Sistine Chapel before it opens to the public.


----------



## travelinjenn

CricketCred said:


> What time does your flight get in and how are you getting to the hotel?


Our flight gets in Friday morning at 10:30 am.  Truthfully we haven't addressed land transportation details as of yet. We would be up for sharing transportation if our flights arrival around the same time.


----------



## Cousin Orville

khertz said:


> I can’t speak for anyone else, but we chose that one because we wanted to get in to the Sistine Chapel before it opens to the public.



Agreed.  We're looking forward to seeing the Sistine Chapel without the heavy crowds.


----------



## met19

bamagoofy said:


> I also will be on the Thursday tour with Kevin. Please tell her I said hello. Depending on the time and place we may be able to come before the tour starts.
> 
> Chandra


I will also be on the same food tour.  Interested in meeting before or after if not too late.  Tell her hi.


----------



## Cackyschmackers

Enorto1 said:


> Ok it is set up!
> 
> Search for Viking Sky March 24 2018 Dis Group
> 
> I think this will be a great way to put faces to Avatars!!



Thank you!  I just requested to join the group!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

CricketCred said:


> We are looking into transportation to the port. Was wondering if anyone else is still looking. The place we are staying will schedule the transfer for us. She quoted
> 
> The pick up service by normale car/ Max 3 people + luggage
> TOTAL PRICE: 130 EURO
> 
> The pick up service by MINIVAN /Max 7 people + luggage
> TOTAL PRICE: 160 EURO.
> 
> Much cheaper for the van even with 4 people.  You pay the driver, so no up front payment, but Payment must be in cash.
> 
> We are only 400ft from the Hotel Bernini Bristol. So if anyone interested in sharing a van let us know. We haven’t any set plans for when we are leaving for the port.



@Malia78 was coordinating transportation for a few of us from the Bernini Bristol to the port Saturday morning; I'm not sure if our plans are set, maybe you can be added it? Not sure.


----------



## corky441

SO, I jumped online at 3:00am this morning since my window for Specialty Dining opened today. 

Not a lot of availability was left

I did get Chef’s Table on Day 4 @8:30
and Manfredi’s on Day 5 @8:30

Hope to get another reservation for dinner at Manfredi’s when we board. 

How’d everyone else do ??


----------



## Cackyschmackers

corky441 said:


> SO, I jumped online at 3:00am this morning since my window for Specialty Dining opened today.
> 
> Not a lot of availability was left
> 
> I did get Chef’s Table on Day 4 @8:30
> and Manfredi’s on Day 5 @8:30
> 
> Hope to get another reservation for dinner at Manfredi’s when we board.
> 
> How’d everyone else do ??



I got on at 6am EST and got Manfredi’s Day 5 and Chef’s Table Day 2, both 6pm as we wanted.   Kind of wanted Manfredi’s earlier in the cruise.  Manfredi’s only gave me three available times; Chef's Table a lot more. But I will try for another Manfredi’s resi when we board.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> SO, I jumped online at 3:00am this morning since my window for Specialty Dining opened today.
> 
> Not a lot of availability was left
> 
> I did get Chef’s Table on Day 4 @8:30
> and Manfredi’s on Day 5 @8:30
> 
> Hope to get another reservation for dinner at Manfredi’s when we board.
> 
> How’d everyone else do ??



ugh, I forgot about this - the only days available for Chef's table were the first night (Rome) or last night (Naples) - Last night is Good Friday and we are supposed to Fast so figured that is out.  So booked first night at 9pm, all they had

There was nothing available for Manfredi's so pretty bummed about that since we are supposed to get one guaranteed seating at each  (it said we can try to get space at the shared table once onboard.)


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> SO, I jumped online at 3:00am this morning since my window for Specialty Dining opened today.
> 
> Not a lot of availability was left
> 
> I did get Chef’s Table on Day 4 @8:30
> and Manfredi’s on Day 5 @8:30
> 
> Hope to get another reservation for dinner at Manfredi’s when we board.
> 
> How’d everyone else do ??



I couldn’t sleep AT ALL last night. I hate nights like that. But since I was up I was able to do our shore excursions. There was only one that was sold out that I was really sad about. It’s a good excuse to go again I suppose. Just going to stay greatful that we get to go!  I wonder if they do a waiting list once on board just in case.


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, I forgot about this - the only days available for Chef's table were the first night (Rome) or last night (Naples) - Last night is Good Friday and we are supposed to Fast so figured that is out.  So booked first night at 9pm, all they had
> 
> There was nothing available for Manfredi's so pretty bummed about that since we are supposed to get one guaranteed seating at each  (it said we can try to get space at the shared table once onboard.)



I forgot about the guaranteed thing! I don’t understand their definition of guaranteed in this case


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> I forgot about the guaranteed thing! I don’t understand their definition of guaranteed in this case



yeah, that is why I want to call.  I was hoping it wouldn't be so tough to get a reservation (I recall some reviews I read of other cruises on these ships saying it was never an issue to get into the specialty restaurants) - hopefully it works itself out as I was hoping to maybe get into the Chef's table more than once


----------



## jmkinnc

corky441 said:


> SO, I jumped online at 3:00am this morning since my window for Specialty Dining opened today.
> 
> Not a lot of availability was left
> 
> I did get Chef’s Table on Day 4 @8:30
> and Manfredi’s on Day 5 @8:30
> 
> Hope to get another reservation for dinner at Manfredi’s when we board.
> 
> How’d everyone else do ??



Manfredi’s was not available when I logged in this morning. We hope to get a reservation when we are on board.


----------



## jmkinnc

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, I forgot about this - the only days available for Chef's table were the first night (Rome) or last night (Naples) - Last night is Good Friday and we are supposed to Fast so figured that is out.  So booked first night at 9pm, all they had
> 
> There was nothing available for Manfredi's so pretty bummed about that since we are supposed to get *one guaranteed seating at each*  (it said we can try to get space at the shared table once onboard.)



Yes we were kind of bummed as well. Hoping that it works out in the end. At any rate, I'm pretty sure that we won't starve.


----------



## corky441

Cackyschmackers said:


> I got on at 6am EST and got Manfredi’s Day 5 and Chef’s Table Day 2, both 6pm as we wanted.   Kind of wanted Manfredi’s earlier in the cruise.  Manfredi’s only gave me three available times; Chef's Table a lot more. But I will try for another Manfredi’s resi when we board.



My only problem was that I was looking for Golden Dining time of 7:30 

We have alway had late Dining on previous cruises, so our 8:30 time isn’t  too far fetched for us. 

I’m sure as the cruise plays out, there will be the restaurant reservation shuffle as people decide to change plans.


----------



## corky441

stenogoddess said:


> I couldn’t sleep AT ALL last night. I hate nights like that. But since I was up I was able to do our shore excursions. There was only one that was sold out that I was really sad about. It’s a good excuse to go again I suppose. Just going to stay greatful that we get to go!  I wonder if they do a waiting list once on board just in case.



I would send off a quick email to them and ask if there is a waitlist now. 

They’re very responsive


----------



## DDuck4Life

Got our dining booked but not very well. Only took talking to 5 different agents and finally being told I shouldn't have even called the first time and that only Kevin should be talking to them since he was the booking agent and I wasn't even technically their customer. Kevin was their customer and I was Kevin's customer. Not the best experience I've had when trying to book dining.

End result:
Chef's Table - Day 3, 6:30pm Shared 4 top
Manfredi's - Day 5. 7:30pm Shared 4 top

Both shared tables with other random parties of 2. I guess we will be making some new friends.

From what I gathered when calling there were several tables of 4 and 6 available for different times but you just couldn't select that when booking online to agree to shared seating. Tried to book a table of 4 For Manfredi's with @TheMaxRebo but no one was able to do that correctly over the phone for us. All they kept suggesting was when we got on the ship check and see what was still available then.

If your going to call on your own just know all 2 tops are booked so it would be a shared 4 or 6 top you would be booked under. And they might suggest you should have had Kevin call them.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Before y’all write to me, I have something to tell you...

I spent 4 hours on the phone last week trying to get to the bottom of this.

According to Viking, you are only able to reserve dining for the number of guests in your stateroom.

I have a couple that tried to include the wife’s mother and I travel with three people besides John and I was able to get nowhere.

I have an explorer suite and booked everyone in our group and couldn’t get any of this fixed.

I was told that Guest Service may be able to assist once on board.

Other than that....Im sorry to say that there is nothing I can do.

I realize that we have all been trained/abused by DCL and getting up at 3am, but Viking doesn’t usually work this way.

I know this isn’t the best answer, but I don’t have another


----------



## christannj

I am thinking positively that once we are on board we will be able to join up with others to eat since as you have noticed they will only let you book dinner reservations for the 2 people in your room.  As we have said before, they are not going to know what to do when 103 people are trying to coordinate meals.  We should really freak them out and request to all eat together....at one table! 

Chris


----------



## kpiper

OKW Lover said:


> For those who were also on the Alpine Magic ABD trip in 2016, Miki who was one of the Adventure guides on that trip lives in Rome.  I've contacted her and she would live to meet some of us for dinner the night of March 22nd.  Please let me know if you are interested so we can plan a convenient time/place.



Bruce and I might be up for this! I think our food tour is on Friday night the 23rd, so we should be free the evening of the 22nd. The bigger question is....how bad will our jet lag be (we arrive that morning)!??


----------



## travelinjenn

christannj said:


> I am thinking positively that once we are on board we will be able to join up with others to eat since as you have noticed they will only let you book dinner reservations for the 2 people in your room.  As we have said before, they are not going to know what to do when 103 people are trying to coordinate meals.  We should really freak them out and request to all eat together....at one table!
> 
> Chris


Yes, I'm hoping we can get dinner reservations too once on board since we scored absolutely nothing!  So much for that "guaranteed" one seating. My husband Joe even called and got nowhere. It's not like we paid peanuts and are sailing 3rd class in steerage!


----------



## kpiper

christannj said:


> I am thinking positively that once we are on board we will be able to join up with others to eat since as you have noticed they will only let you book dinner reservations for the 2 people in your room.  As we have said before, they are not going to know what to do when 103 people are trying to coordinate meals.  We should really freak them out and request to all eat together....at one table!
> 
> Chris


 

Hey girl! I made our dining reservations a while ago but they don't sync up with yours at all. We will just have to do as you said.....bombard them once on board......man, they really don't know what's comin'.....


----------



## met19

kpiper said:


> Hey girl! I made our dining reservations a while ago but they don't sync up with yours at all. We will just have to do as you said.....bombard them once on board......man, they really don't know what's comin'.....



@DisneyKevin I would totally join your table!  Love traveling with you.  

Its going to be weird dining as a table of one.  But its their rules.

I was thinking of having a ABD 2016 reunion on board for dinner.  @Cousin Orville had a similar idea and heard back that once on board we can "try to get a table"


----------



## DDuck4Life

If the picture on Viking's site is accurate it's no wonder there are no booking available there are only 7 tables in each restaurant.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

met19 said:


> Its going to be weird dining as a table of one.  But its their rules.



I don’t think anyone will be required to dine alone, or only with those in their cabin.  I just seems that the constraints of their PREBOOKING  system restrict those advance reservations to the immediate traveling party.

I think Disney has trained everyone that you must aggressively plan in excruciating detail and book wayyyy in advance.  Sounds like relaxing and making dining arrangements once on board is the Viking way. Having done two Viking river cruises, I’m pretty confident that they will take good care of us onboard. 

Try to switch out of the Disney commando mode and embrace a bit of spontaneity.


----------



## met19

WebmasterKathy said:


> I think Disney has trained everyone that you must aggressively plan in excruciating detail and book wayyyy in advance.  Sounds like relaxing and making dining arrangements once on board is the Viking way. Having done two Viking river cruises, I’m pretty confident that they will take good care of us onboard.
> 
> Try to switch out of the Disney commando mode and embrace a bit of spontaneity.



good points.  no commando planning for disneyland   I've done an AMA river cruise with ABD.  it was nice and calm.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

DDuck4Life said:


> If the picture on Viking's site is accurate it's no wonder there are no booking available there are only 7 tables in each restaurant.
> 
> View attachment 297566



Well...  the diagram shows 114 seats.  If we assume seven nights at two seatings per night, that’s 1596 slots for specialty dining.  Ship capacity is  930 guests.  Everyone won’t won’t use a specialty restaurant, and I know we’ll be under the 930 number as I know several of us are traveling solo.  So there should be ample spots for everyone to experience 2 specialty restaurant nights. 

I’m hoping they hold most of this back so they can manage booking on board, where they should have much more flexibility in grouping people dynamically. (Please don’t make me plan every meal more than a couple hours before dinner time, ROFL!!)


----------



## met19

WebmasterKathy said:


> Well...  the diagram shows 114 seats.  If we assume seven nights at two seatings per night, that’s 1596 slots for specialty dining.  Ship capacity is  930 guests.  Everyone won’t won’t use a specialty restaurant, and I know we’ll be under the 930 number as I know several of us are traveling solo.  So there should be ample spots for everyone to experience 2 specialty restaurant nights.
> 
> I’m hoping they hold most of this back so they can manage booking on board, where they should have much more flexibility in grouping people dynamically. (Please don’t make me plan every meal more than a couple hours before dinner time, ROFL!!)


BTW: the hanging out at night and during the day is just as important as dining.  Someone made me president of the wine club.  I am handing out free memberships (notice not free wine). LOL


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WebmasterKathy said:


> I don’t think anyone will be required to dine alone, or only with those in their cabin.  I just seems that the constraints of their PREBOOKING  system restrict those advance reservations to the immediate traveling party.
> 
> I think Disney has trained everyone that you must aggressively plan in excruciating detail and book wayyyy in advance.  Sounds like relaxing and making dining arrangements once on board is the Viking way. Having done two Viking river cruises, I’m pretty confident that they will take good care of us onboard.
> 
> Try to switch out of the Disney commando mode and embrace a bit of spontaneity.



I'll try, but spotaneity stresses me out ... unless of course it is pre-planned spontaneity I can allocate time for in my Excel spreadsheet


----------



## DDuck4Life

WebmasterKathy said:


> Well...  the diagram shows 114 seats.  If we assume seven nights at two seatings per night, that’s 1596 slots for specialty dining.  Ship capacity is  930 guests.  Everyone won’t won’t use a specialty restaurant, and I know we’ll be under the 930 number as I know several of us are traveling solo.  So there should be ample spots for everyone to experience 2 specialty restaurant nights.
> 
> I’m hoping they hold most of this back so they can manage booking on board, where they should have much more flexibility in grouping people dynamically. (Please don’t make me plan every meal more than a couple hours before dinner time, ROFL!!)



Was only kidding.  Quite a few more than 7 in Manfredi's.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

DDuck4Life said:


> Was only kidding.  Quite a few more than 7 in Manfredi's.
> 
> View attachment 297573


Oh, nice!  

Well, except for that carpet. I may need LOTS of wine to handle that carpet...


----------



## met19

WebmasterKathy said:


> Oh, nice!
> 
> Well, except for that carpet. I may need LOTS of wine to handle that carpet...


i approve the need for wine.  (currently having a cab)


----------



## MaryKatesMom

WebmasterKathy said:


> I don’t think anyone will be required to dine alone, or only with those in their cabin.  I just seems that the constraints of their PREBOOKING  system restrict those advance reservations to the immediate traveling party.
> 
> I think Disney has trained everyone that you must aggressively plan in excruciating detail and book wayyyy in advance.  Sounds like relaxing and making dining arrangements once on board is the Viking way. Having done two Viking river cruises, I’m pretty confident that they will take good care of us onboard.
> 
> Try to switch out of the Disney commando mode and embrace a bit of spontaneity.



You are correct!  In no other world would people get up every day for 10 days to book dining 180 days in advance.  Ya'll know I am NOT kidding.  One December a few years ago I was standing in front of St. Patrick's cathedral and the online reservation system had gone down.  I was on hold for hours, as I am trying to go to Mass, I am trying to book my dining and was SCREAMING my CC number into the phone multiple times because it was so loud on 5th Ave.   Plus it was an old flip phone.   My DH was so annoyed with me he left me standing there and went in.  I also called from the middle of a lake on a boat while fishing.

One Easter Holiday about 5-7 years ago, there was no reservations available at all 7 AM for Cali Grill, Le Cellier, and two others that slip my mind because everyone who had 180 + 10 had filled the restaurants.  That is the world we have lived in.  Restaurants booked at 190 days out.  Viking has no idea how we've been conditioned by WDW to plan.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

met19 said:


> BTW: the hanging out at night and during the day is just as important as dining.  Someone made me president of the wine club.  I am handing out free memberships (notice not free wine). LOL



I'll join!  I've decided to do the Silver Seas package even though Trish doesn't drink and we have to buy for both of us.  It works out to be around $20/person/day and still I will be ahead.  I regularly pay $15/ drink for Negroni's in NYC.  My go to drink at the moment.


----------



## jmkinnc

DisneyKevin said:


> Before y’all write to me, I have something to tell you...
> ...
> I know this isn’t the best answer, but I don’t have another



Thanks for the update. I figure that we just have to go with the flow (and deal with it onboard). I'm sure that things will work out fine in the end.


----------



## met19

MaryKatesMom said:


> I'll join!  I've decided to do the Silver Seas package even though Trish doesn't drink and we have to buy for both of us.  It works out to be around $20/person/day and still I will be ahead.  I regularly pay $15/ drink for Negroni's in NYC.  My go to drink at the moment.



The 15/drink in NYC is not why I left metro NYC but I definitely don't miss their food/drink prices.


----------



## met19

Does anyone know what time we need to disembark on the last day?


----------



## DisneyKevin

met19 said:


> Does anyone know what time we need to disembark on the last day?



You must be off the ship no later than 10am per Viking.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

corky441 said:


> I'm concerned that if we shop in a small local shop or try to get lunch in town that they won't take our credit card...



Any chance they'd take Euros?  For example, in the Bahamas, they are happy to take US Dollars.


----------



## DisneyKevin

WDWGeek1971 said:


> Any chance they'd take Euros?  For example, in the Bahamas, they are happy to take US Dollars.



i am sure there will be an ATM nearby.


----------



## corky441

WDWGeek1971 said:


> Any chance they'd take Euros?  For example, in the Bahamas, they are happy to take US Dollars.



I’ve checked and most places only take their national currency


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> i am sure there will be an ATM nearby.



I’m hoping that there will be one at the cruise port area. I really don’t want to hunt one down in town


----------



## met19

DisneyKevin said:


> You must be off the ship no later than 10am per Viking.


Thanks for the info


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWGeek1971 said:


> Any chance they'd take Euros?  For example, in the Bahamas, they are happy to take US Dollars.





DisneyKevin said:


> i am sure there will be an ATM nearby.



I did a little google searching and the did say that ATMs around and other areas to exchange money and that people felt the exchange rate was much better doing it there vs ahead of time (so recommendation was to just get a bit ahead of time to be safe/immediate needs and then get out more or exchange more if you feel you need it)


----------



## MaryKatesMom

TheMaxRebo said:


> ugh, I forgot about this - the only days available for Chef's table were the first night (Rome) or last night (Naples) - Last night is Good Friday and we are supposed to Fast so figured that is out.  So booked first night at 9pm, all they had
> 
> There was nothing available for Manfredi's so pretty bummed about that since we are supposed to get one guaranteed seating at each  (it said we can try to get space at the shared table once onboard.)



Dang!  Forgot about Good Friday's fasting/no meat!  We used to do WDW every Easter and my DH marveled at my ability to forget that every year and I would have Le Cellier booked for Good Friday.  Good thing Il Mulino would usually have room for me to switch it out with so he could get pasta.

I just checked I don't have any dining reservations for that evening.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Before y’all write to me, I have something to tell you...
> 
> I spent 4 hours on the phone last week trying to get to the bottom of this.
> 
> According to Viking, you are only able to reserve dining for the number of guests in your stateroom.
> 
> I have a couple that tried to include the wife’s mother and I travel with three people besides John and I was able to get nowhere.
> 
> I have an explorer suite and booked everyone in our group and couldn’t get any of this fixed.
> 
> I was told that Guest Service may be able to assist once on board.
> 
> Other than that....Im sorry to say that there is nothing I can do.
> 
> I realize that we have all been trained/abused by DCL and getting up at 3am, but Viking doesn’t usually work this way.
> 
> I know this isn’t the best answer, but I don’t have another



Was this after_ everyone's_ booking times had opened?  If I am understanding this correctly there is no way to "link" reservations so each stateroom which has a max of 2 people has to make its own reservation and you can only make reservations for 2  at two tops.  Maybe people can call Viking and say they are willing to sit with strangers and coordinate times with other people? I can understand not getting 103 people at one table but 3?  If you can't book one reservation for 4 people why have 4 tops since you can't reserve the table?  The entire ship is reservations for 2.  If I remember correctly each stateroom needed its own reservation even if you were a family of 4 in two rooms.

You're right we are a bunch of "well trained/abused" travelers who probably overwhelmed the reservation system.


----------



## katluva

Just another plug to check back if something you want is sold out.  My mother wanted to get on the Sicilian Walk Through Rustic Villages tour.  It's been sold out for a while but it looks like they just added another time slot, so I was able to get it for her.

Good luck!


----------



## khertz

MaryKatesMom said:


> Was this after_ everyone's_ booking times had opened?  If I am understanding this correctly there is no way to "link" reservations so each stateroom which has a max of 2 people has to make its own reservation and you can only make reservations for 2  at two tops.  Maybe people can call Viking and say they are willing to sit with strangers and coordinate times with other people? I can understand not getting 103 people at one table but 3?  If you can't book one reservation for 4 people why have 4 tops since you can't reserve the table?  The entire ship is reservations for 2.  If I remember correctly each stateroom needed its own reservation even if you were a family of 4 in two rooms.
> 
> You're right we are a bunch of "well trained/abused" travelers who probably overwhelmed the reservation system.



My husband spent forever on the phone trying to get a 4 top for us and @TheMaxRebo and even with their reservation number on hand, the best we could do was get a reservation at a 4 top with another couple. We could not specify a couple to share the table with, so it will be randomly assigned I guess. It doesn’t make much sense to me that if we have 2 other people we’d like to share a 4 top with and they have plenty of them available, why can’t we book a table for the 4 of us?!


----------



## me_minnie_me

kpiper said:


> Bruce and I might be up for this! I think our food tour is on Friday night the 23rd, so we should be free the evening of the 22nd. The bigger question is....how bad will our jet lag be (we arrive that morning)!??



I arrive the morning of the 22nd and would be up for this... just as long as it’s not too late. Last time I conked out pretty early after a red eye flight


----------



## met19

me_minnie_me said:


> I arrive the morning of the 22nd and would be up for this... just as long as it’s not too late. Last time I conked out pretty early after a red eye flight


if you want meet up in the afternoon.  so you can "conk out" in the evening


----------



## MaryKatesMom

khertz said:


> My husband spent forever on the phone trying to get a 4 top for us and @TheMaxRebo and even with their reservation number on hand, the best we could do was get a reservation at a 4 top with another couple. We could not specify a couple to share the table with, so it will be randomly assigned I guess. It doesn’t make much sense to me that if we have 2 other people we’d like to share a 4 top with and they have plenty of them available, why can’t we book a table for the 4 of us?!



My parents cruised with another 2 couples for 20 years so, although we are a large group of uber planners, groups traveling together is nothing new to cruising.


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> My parents cruised with another 2 couples for 20 years so, although we are a large group of uber planners, groups traveling together is nothing new to cruising.



It is very new to Viking Ocean.

They are a fairly new cruise line and
we are the largest group ever booked and this has them a bit off balance.

They have said they will work with us for once on board.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> It is very new to Viking Ocean.
> 
> They are a fairly new cruise line and
> we are the largest group ever booked and this has them a bit off balance.
> 
> They have said they will work with us for once on board.



Also, all this angst is just about their 2 Specialty restaurants 

The Main Restaurant has open seating every night of the cruise. 

If 2,4 or 6 people approach the podium, you’ll be able to be seated together. There may be a slight wait, as there is with any My Time Dining venue, but what are we in a hurry for anyway. 

I myself am looking forward to every minute on this cruise, not just 2 hours a couple nights in a restaurant

Just MHO


----------



## MaryKatesMom

corky441 said:


> Also, all this angst is just about their 2 Specialty restaurants
> 
> The Main Restaurant has open seating every night of the cruise.
> 
> If 2,4 or 6 people approach the podium, you’ll be able to be seated together. There may be a slight wait, as there is with any My Time Dining venue, but what are we in a hurry for anyway.
> 
> I myself am looking forward to every minute on this cruise, not just 2 hours a couple nights in a restaurant
> 
> Just MHO



Agreed.  The food in the Main Restaurant is supposed to be excellent.  Even on the buffet everything is made to order but because of that the food does not come out quickly.  I think that is going to be a bit of an adjustment from DCL also.  One tip I did read was to skip dessert in the restaurants and go over to the buffet for dessert and coffee.  As the night progresses the kitchen gets backed up a bit and getting dessert seemed drag out the longest. 

The best part will not having to wait to get the check or having the waiter pick up the CC.  My biggest dining pet peeve is being stuck at a table waiting for the check when you need to leave.


----------



## Cousin Orville

I will be cancelling my Ceraudo winery tour for 2 tomorrow at 12:00pm CST in case anyone wants to pick that tour up.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Cousin Orville said:


> I will be cancelling my Ceraudo winery tour for 2 tomorrow at 12:00pm CST in case anyone wants to pick that tour up.



OK I'll cancel mine also but 11 AM EST.  If I am wrong about the time someone let me know.  I've already made a few error's trying to convert to a 24 hour clock even though I listen to the BBC World Service in the car and try to calculate it out from GMT, so it will be 3PM GMT.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Cousin Orville said:


> I will be cancelling my Ceraudo winery tour for 2 tomorrow at 12:00pm CST in case anyone wants to pick that tour up.



I just cancelled mine if anyone wants to book.


----------



## met19

FYI I will be cancelling my enchanting taormina tour as I will be doing @TheMaxRebo's planned tour with Taormina plus the Gambino winery.  I will also be cancelling my Crotone tour: Santa Severina.  @Cousin Orville has planned an fun tour that includes wines and towns.  I will cancel @ 9am PST tomorrow


----------



## apurplebrat

I just cancelled my reservation for Ceraudo winery tour for 1


----------



## OKW Lover

Those that have Amazon Prime might want to search for a three-part series "Visions of Italy".  Its a beautiful compilation of arial views all over Italy.  I recognized several spots we saw on our Viva Italia and Alpine Magic ABD's.  Pretty much just wallpaper, but fun to see.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just wanted to add that his might also be available on other streaming services.  It was originally by PBS


----------



## OKW Lover

OKW Lover said:


> Those that have Amazon Prime might want to search for a three-part series "Visions of Italy".  Its a beautiful compilation of arial views all over Italy.  I recognized several spots we saw on our Viva Italia and Alpine Magic ABD's.  Pretty much just wallpaper, but fun to see.


...and to further distract you, there is also a series on France.  Val & I did a Viking River cruise along the Seine from Paris to Normandy and back a couple of years ago (with many good friends) and expect to see some familiar sights when we watch this series.


----------



## stenogoddess

OKW Lover said:


> Those that have Amazon Prime might want to search for a three-part series "Visions of Italy".  Its a beautiful compilation of arial views all over Italy.  I recognized several spots we saw on our Viva Italia and Alpine Magic ABD's.  Pretty much just wallpaper, but fun to see.



Loved this so much!  Thanks for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## jmkinnc

My husband and I are first time cruisers. Could someone help us out with tipping? 

As I understand it, on-board tipping is automatic @ $15/day/guest on your shipboard account, correct? So that's $210/room (or $240/room)?

I'm guessing that these are the folks that we should plan to tip -- note that part of my question is cruise tipping and part of it is "European rules" for tipping:

Transport to/from port
Porters on embarkation/disembarkation days

Guides
drivers for tours
bartenders on board if we purchase non-included drinks? (looks like 15% is automatically included in the tab here)
What am I missing?


----------



## DisneyKevin

jmkinnc said:


> My husband and I are first time cruisers. Could someone help us out with tipping?
> 
> As I understand it, on-board tipping is automatic @ $15/day/guest on your shipboard account, correct? So that's $210/room (or $240/room)?
> 
> I'm guessing that these are the folks that we should plan to tip -- note that part of my question is cruise tipping and part of it is "European rules" for tipping:
> 
> Transport to/from port
> Porters on embarkation/disembarkation days
> 
> Guides
> drivers for tours
> bartenders on board if we purchase non-included drinks? (looks like 15% is automatically included in the tab here)
> What am I missing?



Here is Viking's tipping policy:

Our onboard staff is dedicated to providing you with the best cruise experience possible, and it is customary to give gratuities in recognition of service. How much you choose to tip is a personal matter and completely at your discretion. To save you worry over whom to tip and how much, we automatically add a discretionary hotel and dining charge of $15.00 per guest, per day to your shipboard account, which appears on your final invoice at the end of your cruise. This charge will be shared among the onboard staff who helped support and provide your cruise experience, including the waitstaff, stateroom stewards, buffet stewards, galley staff, laundry staff and others. (Please note this charge excludes bar gratuity; a 15% gratuity is automatically added to bar, beverage, wine and deck service tabs.) Should you wish to make changes to the gratuity amounts or pay in cash, just stop by our Explorers’ Desk at any time. You may also wish to tip your local excursion guides or driver; we suggest doing so in cash at the end of each tour.

From Trip Advisor:

In Italy service, which usually ranges from 1 to 3 euros depending on the restaurant, is automatically added to the check and must be visible on the menu. "Coperto," the charge for the tablecloth, silverware, etc., is illegal in Lazio but may be added in other regions. 

Normally, just round up the bill, a few Euro.  If you were given an outstanding service, a good tip -- 10 euro in cash -- will make the staff happy, but you are not "compelled" to do so.

Tipping cab drivers is unusual, but appreciated -- especially if they help you with your luggage and provide you with useful info about getting around in that particular place.

Tipping hotel porters is appreciated. Same for the hotel concierge if he/she is helpful in making your stay easier or more pleasant.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Here is Viking's tipping policy:
> 
> Our onboard staff is dedicated to providing you with the best cruise experience possible, and it is customary to give gratuities in recognition of service. How much you choose to tip is a personal matter and completely at your discretion. To save you worry over whom to tip and how much, we automatically add a discretionary hotel and dining charge of $15.00 per guest, per day to your shipboard account, which appears on your final invoice at the end of your cruise. This charge will be shared among the onboard staff who helped support and provide your cruise experience, including the waitstaff, stateroom stewards, buffet stewards, galley staff, laundry staff and others. (Please note this charge excludes bar gratuity; a 15% gratuity is automatically added to bar, beverage, wine and deck service tabs.) Should you wish to make changes to the gratuity amounts or pay in cash, just stop by our Explorers’ Desk at any time. You may also wish to tip your local excursion guides or driver; we suggest doing so in cash at the end of each tour.
> 
> From Trip Advisor:
> 
> In Italy service, which usually ranges from 1 to 3 euros depending on the restaurant, is automatically added to the check and must be visible on the menu. "Coperto," the charge for the tablecloth, silverware, etc., is illegal in Lazio but may be added in other regions.
> 
> Normally, just round up the bill, a few Euro.  If you were given an outstanding service, a good tip -- 10 euro in cash -- will make the staff happy, but you are not "compelled" to do so.
> 
> Tipping cab drivers is unusual, but appreciated -- especially if they help you with your luggage and provide you with useful info about getting around in that particular place.
> 
> Tipping hotel porters is appreciated. Same for the hotel concierge if he/she is helpful in making your stay easier or more pleasant.




Thanks Kevin, very helpful.    Any thoughts on standard/acceptable tip amount for tour guides/drivers?


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks Kevin, very helpful.    Any thoughts on standard/acceptable tip amount for tour guides/drivers?



Keep in mind that this is just my opinion....

If you are on a Viking organized tour, I wouldn't tip the driver.

If you are on a private tour where you hired the driver / tour company...I would.

I will tip the driver that takes us to Orvieto and back because I hired him.

I also believe in tipping someone that does something above and beyond.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Fabulous News Bulletin:

YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.

Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)


----------



## khertz

DisneyKevin said:


> Fabulous News Bulletin:
> 
> YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.
> 
> Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)



So exciting!!! I will be camping out at the mailbox!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Fabulous News Bulletin:
> 
> YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.
> 
> Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)


----------



## DDuck4Life

I'm camped out and waiting


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Fabulous News Bulletin:
> 
> YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.
> 
> Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)




I just have a webcam aimed at the mailbox and I can just star at the monitor for it 24/7 starting now.  It's one of those Nest ones that I can talk through as well - always gives the mail carrier a start!


----------



## apurplebrat

DisneyKevin said:


> Fabulous News Bulletin:
> 
> YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.
> 
> Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)




 You know us too well


----------



## christannj

Either we are extremely sick people or we all need to get lives since this announcement made my day and so many of my fellow travelers as well it would appear.

Chris


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I should have read it a little closer because I as was reading it the postal truck pulls in front (sounds like a lawnmower), I threw on my shoes and ran out in the snowstorm to my box without a coat.  Unsurprisingly, it is not here yet.

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

OKW Lover said:


> Those that have Amazon Prime might want to search for a three-part series "Visions of Italy".  Its a beautiful compilation of arial views all over Italy.  I recognized several spots we saw on our Viva Italia and Alpine Magic ABD's.  Pretty much just wallpaper, but fun to see.



The photography is beautiful!  If you are downloading them to your device use the "Best" setting.  I first used a data saver but it was awful so I deleted it and then downloaded it again on "Best" and it was gorgeous.  I used to own these but my sister borrowed them and I haven't seen them since. 



DisneyKevin said:


> Keep in mind that this is just my opinion....
> 
> If you are on a Viking organized tour, I wouldn't tip the driver.
> 
> If you are on a private tour where you hired the driver / tour company...I would.
> 
> I will tip the driver that takes us to Orvieto and back because I hired him.
> 
> I also believe in tipping someone that does something above and beyond.



What percentage would you recommend for the private guide?  10% was what I was thinking and rounding up a bit.


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> TWhat percentage would you recommend for the private guide?  10% was what I was thinking and rounding up a bit.



I think it depends on what the driver / guide does for you and what you ask of the driver / guide.

Use your discretion.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

If you purchase the Silver Sea's Beverage package the price of gratuity is included.  It is $139/person.  From the website.

"Please note: Both guests in a stateroom must purchase the package for the full length of the cruise in order for it to be valid. A 15% service charge per person is included with the price. Prices effective as of October 2016."



DisneyKevin said:


> I think it depends on what the driver / guide does for you and what you ask of the driver / guide.
> 
> Use your discretion.



Sorry that made me giggle.  I'll try not to ask for too many extra services.


----------



## YZFMoose

DisneyKevin said:


> Fabulous News Bulletin:
> 
> YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.
> 
> Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)


Yey!!! Then again it has to go through customs and then travel to Northern Canada, where mail isn’t always the fastest.  Here’s hopping it arrives on time


----------



## OKW Lover

CNN story about Venice Restaurants.   www.cnn.com/travel/article/venice-tourist-trap-restaurants/?iid=ob_travel_core_homepage


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Fabulous News Bulletin:
> 
> YOUR VIKING CRUISE DOCUMENTS ARE OUT VIA USPS.
> 
> Now go stand by your mail box and tap your foot. (you think I don't know you.)



I hear my postal carrier long before he gets to my box.  I wonder who'll get it first.


----------



## katluva

For folks who want to track the shipment, try logging into your my viking account.  I got a pop-up leading me to the tracking information.  Or try this link (with your account): https://www.myvikingjourney.com/account/VisaTravelDocumentation/

My tracking number indicates I'll get mine tomorrow, so hopefully others will get theirs soon, too!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

katluva said:


> For folks who want to track the shipment, try logging into your my viking account.  I got a pop-up leading me to the tracking information.  Or try this link (with your account): https://www.myvikingjourney.com/account/VisaTravelDocumentation/
> 
> My tracking number indicates I'll get mine tomorrow, so hopefully others will get theirs soon, too!



Mine are still in "pre-shipment" so definitely not getting it first


----------



## apurplebrat

katluva said:


> For folks who want to track the shipment, try logging into your my viking account.  I got a pop-up leading me to the tracking information.  Or try this link (with your account): https://www.myvikingjourney.com/account/VisaTravelDocumentation/
> 
> My tracking number indicates I'll get mine tomorrow, so hopefully others will get theirs soon, too!




my tracking indicates tomorrow too!


----------



## corky441

katluva said:


> For folks who want to track the shipment, try logging into your my viking account.  I got a pop-up leading me to the tracking information.  Or try this link (with your account): https://www.myvikingjourney.com/account/VisaTravelDocumentation/
> 
> My tracking number indicates I'll get mine tomorrow, so hopefully others will get theirs soon, too!



Just checked & our package should be arriving on Friday . . . excitement level increasing daily now - leaving in just 7 weeks from today *WOW*


----------



## littleshells

I haven't logged on it a bit so my package arriving yesterday was a total shock! It got me so excited for the trip! No spoilers, but the contents are really great and thoughtful!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Do we need to get Visa's?


----------



## OKW Lover

MaryKatesMom said:


> Do we need to get Visa's?


Not if you are a US citizen


----------



## DDuck4Life




----------



## OKW Lover

Got our documents today!


----------



## Jay1075

We received our documents yesterday, very exciting. I don't want to spoil the fun for anyone so i'll wait for more folks to post before I discuss contents 

On tipping, when we did the Viking river cruise we tipped the tour guide a few Euro's in most cases.  We had one tour guide who wasn't that great so he just got one Euro out of guilt.  They didn't automatically add the daily tip onto our bill for the river cruise but we tipped a good amount as the service was fantastic. We also gave a specific tip to the head waiter/maitre d who took excellent care of me (i'm gluten free) and a bartender who took very good care of us all week.  We had the drink package and made sure to get our money's worth


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Got our package today - two cruises coming up in the next few months ... we are very excited!


----------



## corky441

The arrival of the Viking package was just another reminder that this cruise is just around the corner. 
My excitement level is increasing exponentially every day !!!

So, I was just wondering... am I the only one who’s checking the weather every day for the ports we’re visiting?

I also have multitudes of lists in progress for everything from what to buy before hand, what to pack and things to do & buy in every city. 

The suitcases are also sitting out on the beds in the spare room, ready and waiting for the infamous packing ritual. 
The next 46 days are going to fly by


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> The arrival of the Viking package was just another reminder that this cruise is just around the corner.
> My excitement level is increasing exponentially every day !!!
> 
> So, I was just wondering... am I the only one who’s checking the weather every day for the ports we’re visiting?
> 
> I also have multitudes of lists in progress for everything from what to buy before hand, what to pack and things to do & buy in every city.
> 
> The suitcases are also sitting out on the beds in the spare room, ready and waiting for the infamous packing ritual.
> The next 46 days are going to fly by



What are you planning on buying?  I always talk myself out of everything. I wish I had bought some piece of pottery when we were in Orvieto last time but didn’t do it.


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> The arrival of the Viking package was just another reminder that this cruise is just around the corner.
> My excitement level is increasing exponentially every day !!!
> 
> So, I was just wondering... am I the only one who’s checking the weather every day for the ports we’re visiting?
> 
> I also have multitudes of lists in progress for everything from what to buy before hand, what to pack and things to do & buy in every city.
> 
> The suitcases are also sitting out on the beds in the spare room, ready and waiting for the infamous packing ritual.
> The next 46 days are going to fly by



Wowza...

I am going away for the weekend on Thursday and haven't taken a suitcase out yet.

I feel like a complete slacker.


----------



## Cousin Orville

stenogoddess said:


> What are you planning on buying?  I always talk myself out of everything. I wish I had bought some piece of pottery when we were in Orvieto last time but didn’t do it.



As long as they ship, I plan to do my part to stimulate the local Orvieto economy.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> As long as they ship, I plan to do my part to stimulate the local Orvieto economy.



they not only ship.....if you spend enough (VERY EASY TO DO)....they ship for free.

I think you had to spend 250 or 300 euros and shipping was free.

I have sent an email warning them that we're coming to see them.


----------



## OKW Lover

Just to add to what @DisneyKevin says above, they also pack the stuff very, very securely.  If you buy something big, you might need help getting it into your home.


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> If you buy something big, you might need help getting it into your home.



Challenge accepted!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Cousin Orville said:


> Challenge accepted!



Careful....

We had a pice shipped that was too big to fit through the door.

We had to "uncrate" it in the garage.

Its a giant planter that holds a good sized lemon tree and sits on our pool deck.


----------



## Cousin Orville

DisneyKevin said:


> Careful....
> Its a giant planter that holds a good sized lemon tree and sits on our pool deck.



I’d love to see a picture of that sometime.

Are we arranging a way to pay you for the Orvieto bus trip?


----------



## corky441

stenogoddess said:


> What are you planning on buying?  I always talk myself out of everything. I wish I had bought some piece of pottery when we were in Orvieto last time but didn’t do it.



If you’re not going to go to Orvieto on this trip, you might want to look for some ceramics in Sicily. They are well know for their hand painted pieces. 

A lot of what I’m interested in getting is in the culinary line. We’re not allowed to bring back any salami, sausage etc, so I’m going to look for some regional cheeses. Most of the regions specialize is specific ones. 

Naples is known for their Nativity scenes.

Sicily has excellent olive oils as does Puglia. 

Crotone is known for their Ciro wine. I’ve read that the Rosso is best.

And, I’m hoping to have enough time in Naples to find some pastries and Limoncello 

In Venice I plan on getting a carnival mask. I’ll be looking for a cat face. 
I’ve located a yarn store and hope to find some interesting Italian yarns. 
I make jewelry, so I’m going to look for some Venetian glass beads to work with. 

Plus, the more I research the more I find ... I’m going to need more luggage. Lol


----------



## christannj

I can second Jeff's shipping comment....they must have spent as much on the bubble wrap and packing material as I spent on my three pieces.  I have 2 beautiful serving pieces in a fruit motif from the trip in 2014 as well as a coffee mug that matches Kevin and John's dinner set that they bought....OK I admit it I am a suck up but it is fun to drink from that mug and know that it has relatives in K&J's house 

Chris


----------



## apurplebrat

corky441 said:


> If you’re not going to go to Orvieto on this trip, you might want to look for some ceramics in Sicily. They are well know for their hand painted pieces.
> 
> A lot of what I’m interested in getting is in the culinary line. We’re not allowed to bring back any salami, sausage etc, so I’m going to look for some regional cheeses. Most of the regions specialize is specific ones.
> 
> Naples is known for their Nativity scenes.
> 
> Sicily has excellent olive oils as does Puglia.
> 
> Crotone is known for their Ciro wine. I’ve read that the Rosso is best.
> 
> And, I’m hoping to have enough time in Naples to find some pastries and Limoncello
> 
> In Venice I plan on getting a carnival mask. I’ll be looking for a cat face.
> I’ve located a yarn store and hope to find some interesting Italian yarns.
> I make jewelry, so I’m going to look for some Venetian glass beads to work with.
> 
> Plus, the more I research the more I find ... I’m going to need more luggage. Lol



Marilee
In 2014 I found a great fabric place in Venice.
I have these awesome tapestry pillow cases.
I would love to get yarn from Venice


----------



## DisneyKevin

christannj said:


> I can second Jeff's shipping comment....they must have spent as much on the bubble wrap and packing material as I spent on my three pieces.  I have 2 beautiful serving pieces in a fruit motif from the trip in 2014 as well as a coffee mug that matches Kevin and John's dinner set that they bought....OK I admit it I am a suck up but it is fun to drink from that mug and know that it has relatives in K&J's house
> 
> Chris



We bought dinner service for 6 (dinner and salad plates), a serving platter and a carafe.

The salad plates are displayed on my hutch. The serving platter hangs in my dining room and the carafe is on a shelf in my living room.

The dinner plates are stored with cardboard between them.

They are too nice to actually use them. 

My house looks like the ceramic store showroom. 

I love their stuff.


----------



## corky441

apurplebrat said:


> Marilee
> In 2014 I found a great fabric place in Venice.
> I have these awesome tapestry pillow cases.
> I would love to get yarn from Venice



Karen,

The name of the yarn shop is
LellaBella
It’s not far from the Rialto Bridge and their website give directions through Google Maps 

Www.lellabellavenezia.com


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> We bought dinner service for 6 (dinner and salad plates), a serving platter and a carafe.
> 
> The salad plates are displayed on my hutch. The serving platter hangs in my dining room and the carafe is on a shelf in my living room.
> 
> The dinner plates are stored with cardboard between them.
> 
> They are too nice to actually use them.
> 
> My house looks like the ceramic store showroom.
> 
> I love their stuff.



We have a platter that we use for antipasto. 
Two deep bowls that we use for spaghetti and pastas. 
Two salad plates for regular salads. 

I think we use some combination of the above at least twice a month


----------



## MaryKatesMom

After doing some research I decided that for our first meal in Rome is going to be Porketta at Er Buchetto.  This is a 4 minute walk from Boscolo Excedra Roma and a 12-4 minute walk from Hotel Bernini Bristol
Er Buchetto, 
Via del Viminale 2 F, 00184 Rome, Italy
+39 329 965 2175
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g187791-d2084834-Reviews-Er_Buchetto-Rome_Lazio.html 
https://www.yelp.com/biz/er-buchetto-roma


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I'd like to get some Venetian Glass.  Any suggestion of what and where?  I'm am NOT a big tchotchke or knick-knack fan.  We always had a "no souvenirs" rule at WDW with the exception of T-shirts which had some use.   A vase?  Wine glasses would be well used.   Although I do need a new chandelier for the dining room I can't imagine what my DH would say if I got something like this, which should be familiar to just about everyone.


----------



## corky441

Real Venetian is expensive and it’s best to do a lot of research ahead of time 

A lot of what you’re going to see are well made Chinese imports that are cheap knockoffs.
Even some of the shops on Murano sell the knockoffs. 

You’re best bet is to go to one of the glass blowing factories and buy directly from them


----------



## Dave Magee

Hi Folks.  FYI...we were informed today by our Rome touring provider that the Vatican is now closed Friday, March 23...just in case anyone had plans to visit that day.  the eight of us are now trying to adjust our plans.  :/


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dave Magee said:


> Hi Folks.  FYI...we were informed today by our Rome touring provider that the Vatican is now closed Friday, March 23...just in case anyone had plans to visit that day.  the eight of us are now trying to adjust our plans.  :/



Thanks for the update - is it just that date?  I know a number of us have a tour planned for the morning of Saturday the 24th


----------



## Jay1075

Thanks for the heads up! Going to try and swap our tour dates and see the Vatican Thursday and the colosseum on Friday.


----------



## Dave Magee

TheMaxRebo said:


> Thanks for the update - is it just that date?  I know a number of us have a tour planned for the morning of Saturday the 24th


As far as I know.  We actually switched into the Saturday morning 3/24 tour, and our guide confirmed.  So...I'm going with no news is good news and (for now at least) we are good to go for Saturday a.m.


----------



## Jay1075

I was able to get my tours swapped, the folks at Dark Rome (City Wonder) were still waiting on official word from the Vatican for Friday but advised me to change the dates I had booked. I asked about Saturday and they hadn’t heard anything about a closure on the 24th, so I would imagine Saturday folks are good to go


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Dave Magee said:


> As far as I know.  We actually switched into the Saturday morning 3/24 tour, and our guide confirmed.  So...I'm going with no news is good news and (for now at least) we are good to go for Saturday a.m.





Jay1075 said:


> I was able to get my tours swapped, the folks at Dark Rome (City Wonder) were still waiting on official word from the Vatican for Friday but advised me to change the dates I had booked. I asked about Saturday and they hadn’t heard anything about a closure on the 24th, so I would imagine Saturday folks are good to go



great, thank you!  And perhaps we'll have a few more DIS friends with us on our Saturday tour now!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

corky441 said:


> Real Venetian is expensive and it’s best to do a lot of research ahead of time
> 
> A lot of what you’re going to see are well made Chinese imports that are cheap knockoffs.
> Even some of the shops on Murano sell the knockoffs.
> 
> You’re best bet is to go to one of the glass blowing factories and buy directly from them



I have a tour booked that will take me to a glass factory.  I'll buy something there I'm sure but what I have no idea.


----------



## weatherboy80

Just realized that we don't have any transfers booked yet (airport to our hotel, hotel to ship on sat, and ship to airport in Venice - return flight is at 10AM so need to be off early) and was wondering what tour companies folks recommend?  It's just my wife and I so looking for something fairly reasonable.


----------



## DisneyKevin

weatherboy80 said:


> Just realized that we don't have any transfers booked yet (airport to our hotel, hotel to ship on sat, and ship to airport in Venice - return flight is at 10AM so need to be off early) and was wondering what tour companies folks recommend?  It's just my wife and I so looking for something fairly reasonable.



We use www.Blacklane.com.

Ive used them all over the world and have never had an issue.

Only you can decide if they're reasonable. I think they are, but more importantly, I think they're reliable and thats invaluable.


----------



## corky441

On the recommendation of a fellow traveler, we are using:

Www.romeinlimo.com

Their prices seemed reasonable and reviews I read were positive. 

We’re using them from the sotto the hotel in Rome and then to the port on Saturday. 

I would suggest using the Viking transfer in Venice if you’re going directly to the airport on Saturday 

Kevin can help you with that


----------



## DisneyKevin

corky441 said:


> Kevin can help you with that



Kevin is away until Monday.


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Kevin is away until Monday.



I hope you’re somewhere fun and enjoyable


----------



## weatherboy80

Thanks for the input everyone - concur with the idea of using Viking in Venice since we are just going to the airport from ship (and early).


----------



## TheMaxRebo

weatherboy80 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone - concur with the idea of using Viking in Venice since we are just going to the airport from ship (and early).



we too are using Blacklane in Rome - I thought it was very reasonable and their website is very professional and they have been quite good with getting back to me to answer questions, etc.

As for in Venice form the port to the airport (as we are going straight, not staying over) we aren't set yet but will probably just use the viking transportation to keep it simple - not really sure of other options


----------



## DisneyKevin

Viking ship to airport transfers are $49 per person.

If you wish to add these, you will need to submit credit card info.

I will back on Monday, if you’d like to do this.


----------



## weatherboy80

Thanks Kevin - that actually seems quite reasonable!  Will contact you early next week.  Safe travels!

For the Rome transfers it sounds like another highly rated company is romecabs (tripadvisor).


----------



## weatherboy80

And finally reading through my hotel confirmation email it appears ours (Hotel Artemide) also provides transfers to and from the airport and/or port at a competitive rate.  Sorry about the double post


----------



## khertz

I had been looking at Rome Cabs as well. Decent pricing and good ratings. 

We checked another thing off our to-do list and booked our Murano/Burano Tour! We decided to go with Dark Rome instead of the Viking excursion because it was quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Capwkidd

I have this crazy idea... tell me if you thought about this also....... Paris is less than a 2 hour flight away, I was thinking about going to Paris for a day, to go to DLP, then fly home.... Am I crazy?


----------



## DDuck4Life

Capwkidd said:


> I have this crazy idea... tell me if you thought about this also....... Paris is less than a 2 hour flight away, I was thinking about going to Paris for a day, to go to DLP, then fly home.... Am I crazy?



Not crazy at all. This is exactly what we did after the Viva Italia ABD. All of the flights home went through Charles de Gaulle and we never knew when we would be back there with an opportunity like this to see DLP so we decided on an extended layover. We flew into CDG that afternoon spent the night and had a full day in the parks before flying out the following morning. Definitely worth it.


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> Paris is less than a 2 hour flight away, I was thinking about going to Paris for a day, to go to DLP, then fly home.... Am I crazy?


Keep in mind that a 2=hour flight is actually more like 4 hours when you add the time to check in on the front end and getting your bags once you get there.  Then you need to actually get from CDG to DLP.  Yes, it is do-able.  

Are you crazy?  That's an entirely different question.


----------



## travelinjenn

Capwkidd said:


> I have this crazy idea... tell me if you thought about this also....... Paris is less than a 2 hour flight away, I was thinking about going to Paris for a day, to go to DLP, then fly home.... Am I crazy?


Not crazy at all.  My husband and I have a layover on the way to Rome in Dublin so we made our layover a stay over.  Gotta take advantage of everything you can when you travel.  Never know when you'll get the chance to visit again!  I say go for it!


----------



## sshaw10060

met19 said:


> Hello all-
> 4 of us (@Cousin Orville and his significant other, @bamagoofy, and myself) are taking the below tour privately.  We've added on the underground portion of the colosseum for an additional fee.  Their are two spots left if anyone is interested in the colosseum, the forum and ancient Rome.  If interested let me me know.  Date/Time 830am on March 22nd.
> 
> https://www.contexttravel.com/cities/rome/tours/roma-antica-tour



Any chance you still have 2 spots left?  I have been so busy with work I am just now catching up on the Boards.


----------



## travelinjenn

I have never been on a cruise before and am looking for some advise on wardrobe.  I know comfortable shoes for the excursions.  But can we get away with jeans on the excursions? How dressy is dinner on the ship? Should I pack a dress for dinner? Slacks?  Any hints or suggestions as to what to bring are appreciated.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> I have never been on a cruise before and am looking for some advise on wardrobe.  I know comfortable shoes for the excursions.  But can we get away with jeans on the excursions? How dressy is dinner on the ship? Should I pack a dress for dinner? Slacks?  Any hints or suggestions as to what to bring are appreciated.



All ships/cruise lines are a little different.  Here is what Viking says on their site:

*What Is The Dress Code?*


Dress during the day is casual including shorts (if the season is warm), pants or jeans and comfortable shoes for walking tours. Swimsuits, brief shorts, cover-ups and exercise attire should be reserved for the Fitness Center, pool areas and Sports Deck. There are no “formal nights” in the evening; evening dress is “elegant casual” for all dining venues after 6:00 PM, performances and special events. On these occasions, required attire for ladies includes a dress, skirt or slacks with a sweater or blouse; for gentlemen, trousers and a collared shirt. A tie and jacket are optional.

-------------

Only other thing I would add is that it is Holy Week when we are there so if any excursions involve any religious sites you might want to et on a bit more dressed up/neat/respectful


----------



## OKW Lover

Just to add further to what @TheMaxRebo has said above, also remember that the weather forecast for the various ports we will be visiting is for cooler weather.  Long sleeves, pants and layers are probably needed on most shore excursions.  It remains to be seen what the on-board temperatures will be so having some options will be good.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> All ships/cruise lines are a little different.  Here is what Viking says on their site:
> 
> *What Is The Dress Code?*
> 
> 
> Dress during the day is casual including shorts (if the season is warm), pants or jeans and comfortable shoes for walking tours. Swimsuits, brief shorts, cover-ups and exercise attire should be reserved for the Fitness Center, pool areas and Sports Deck. There are no “formal nights” in the evening; evening dress is “elegant casual” for all dining venues after 6:00 PM, performances and special events. On these occasions, required attire for ladies includes a dress, skirt or slacks with a sweater or blouse; for gentlemen, trousers and a collared shirt. A tie and jacket are optional.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Only other thing I would add is that it is Holy Week when we are there so if any excursions involve any religious sites you might want to et on a bit more dressed up/neat/respectful


Well "elegant casual" it is.  Thank you so much for the information


----------



## stenogoddess

Stuff like elegant casual annoys me. I went to a wedding once at a country club and the dress was beach casual. What does that even mean?  Wear a bathing suit?  Shorts weren’t allowed at the country club but isn’t that what you wear at the beach??

I’ll probably be wearing black slacks and a a couple of different tops that will rotate around. I have to get everything in one carry on so that’s all I can bring. That’s all my mom is planning to do too.  I told Mom if the other dinning room people look too fancy we’ll just eat at one of the more casual options, so no worries.


----------



## corky441

travelinjenn said:


> I have never been on a cruise before and am looking for some advise on wardrobe.  I know comfortable shoes for the excursions.  But can we get away with jeans on the excursions? How dressy is dinner on the ship? Should I pack a dress for dinner? Slacks?  Any hints or suggestions as to what to bring are appreciated.



For shore excursions I plan on wearing jeans or khaki style slacks along with my favorite broken in sneakers or flats.
 I’ll be bringing long sleeve tees, light weight cotton sweaters and long sleeve blouses. 
I have a light weight quilted vest, a suede jacket and a bulky knit poncho style cover up in addition to a blanket scarf for layering.

During the afternoon on board, I’ll probably have leggings and casual slacks to wear. 

For evenings, I’ll be bringing dress slacks and some dressier tops to wear  

No dresses, no heels 

Working on making sure everything mixes and matches. 
No odd ball colors or patterns that can only be worn once or with only one other piece. 

Still hemming and hawing about a bathing suit for the spa pool???


----------



## TheMaxRebo

During the day I figure we will be pretty casual - but have layering options if it is cool (like @OKW Lover mentioned)

Of course bringing a few "DIS" t-shirts - as I think my "I'm just happy to be here" shirt will be pretty appropriate


----------



## apurplebrat

corky441 said:


> For shore excursions I plan on wearing jeans or khaki style slacks along with my favorite broken in sneakers or flats.
> I’ll be bringing long sleeve tees, light weight cotton sweaters and long sleeve blouses.
> I have a light weight quilted vest, a suede jacket and a bulky knit poncho style cover up in addition to a blanket scarf for layering.
> 
> During the afternoon on board, I’ll probably have leggings and casual slacks to wear.
> 
> For evenings, I’ll be bringing dress slacks and some dressier tops to wear
> 
> No dresses, no heels
> 
> Working on making sure everything mixes and matches.
> No odd ball colors or patterns that can only be worn once or with only one other piece.
> 
> Still hemming and hawing about a bathing suit for the spa pool???




I don't plan on bring any dresses either. Nicer slacks and tops for evening as well.
Jeans and such for excursions. Layers for the weather. scarf and maybe light gloves.

typical color scheme black and purple.


----------



## Capwkidd

What time must we be off the ship by, on March 31st?


----------



## corky441

apurplebrat said:


> I don't plan on bring any dresses either. Nicer slacks and tops for evening as well.
> Jeans and such for excursions. Layers for the weather. scarf and maybe light gloves.
> 
> typical color scheme black and purple.



Never thought of light weight gloves
Thanks


----------



## OKW Lover

apurplebrat said:


> typical color scheme black and purple.


Somehow I guessed that!


----------



## khertz

I am struggling with this a bit too as I don’t want to overpack. I have some long sleeved shirts and comfortable pants and shoes for the excursions. I was going to bring a pair of black pants with a couple of top options and maybe a few casual dresses with a pair of black flats to wear to dinner. Some of the shirts I’m bringing for daywear could be paired with the black pants for dinner. I’ll also be bringing a jacket for excursions and a cardigan to cover up for dinner if it’s cool in the dining rooms.


----------



## met19

sshaw10060 said:


> Any chance you still have 2 spots left?  I have been so busy with work I am just now catching up on the Boards.


I believe yes.  Let me check and I’ll pm you.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

In case anyone was interested I see the shore excursion "The Secrets of Doge's Palace", which I believe was showing sold out, is showing availability.


----------



## Jay1075

Thanks for the heads up! I had wanted to do that one. We cancelled our St. Marks walking tour for 9:30 if anyone wanted it.


----------



## Micki1014

apurplebrat said:


> I don't plan on bring any dresses either. Nicer slacks and tops for evening as well.
> Jeans and such for excursions. Layers for the weather. scarf and maybe light gloves.
> 
> typical color scheme black and purple.


I’m not up to even “thinking of packing” yet. Soon


----------



## Capwkidd

No activity on this thread?! I still would like to know when we will be forced off the ship on the 31st....


----------



## DDuck4Life

Capwkidd said:


> No activity on this thread?! I still would like to know when we will be forced off the ship on the 31st....





Per Kevin earlier in the thread:


DisneyKevin said:


> You must be off the ship no later than 10am per Viking.


----------



## corky441

If memory serves, I believe they also ask that we leave our staterooms by 8:00 am


----------



## DisneyKevin

Out of your stateroom by 8am and off the ship by 10am.

There is a boatload of folks looking to use our ship.


----------



## Capwkidd

DisneyKevin said:


> Out of your stateroom by 8am and off the ship by 10am.
> 
> There is a boatload of folks looking to use our ship.



Ha! Boatload.... yeah... You would think for the money we are paying we would be able to leave the ship later, but I guess it will be earlier, So, 8am is 11pm SoCal time, and 10am is 1am.... I guess I will be use to the time change by then.... But thanks for the heads up.... I guess a flight out of CDG no earlier than 1pm will be in order....


----------



## Capwkidd

I am going to Paris Disneyland for a couple of nights before I go to Rome... I am wondering if anyone else is going to do the same? Now to figure out which hotel to stay in... Would love a suite with a view into DLP... Wonder how much per night that would be?!

Also, I found that if I take a flight from VCE to FCO, I can save allot of money on a flight back! It just has to be the next day  ... But even with 1 night of hotel stay back in Rome before going home... and actually being in Rome on Easter does not seem to bad, eh?


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> and actually being in Rome on Easter does not seem to bad, eh?


Should be a good day for roaming around.


----------



## stenogoddess

Capwkidd said:


> I am going to Paris Disneyland for a couple of nights before I go to Rome... I am wondering if anyone else is going to do the same? Now to figure out which hotel to stay in... Would love a suite with a view into DLP... Wonder how much per night that would be?!
> 
> Also, I found that if I take a flight from VCE to FCO, I can save allot of money on a flight back! It just has to be the next day  ... But even with 1 night of hotel stay back in Rome before going home... and actually being in Rome on Easter does not seem to bad, eh?



Sounds like a great plan to me!  I have DLP envy for sure!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Capwkidd said:


> Ha! Boatload.... yeah... You would think for the money we are paying we would be able to leave the ship later, but I guess it will be earlier, So, 8am is 11pm SoCal time, and 10am is 1am.... I guess I will be use to the time change by then.... But thanks for the heads up.... I guess a flight out of CDG no earlier than 1pm will be in order....



Would you be okay with the travelers BEFORE us leaving the ship later, and your room not being available until later?  I’ll bet they are also paying a lot. The crew has to do a LOT of housekeeping in a short window to get the entire ship ready for a whole new group of guests who start boarding around 1:00 pm


----------



## Capwkidd

WebmasterKathy said:


> Would you be okay with the travelers BEFORE us leaving the ship later, and your room not being available until later?  I’ll bet they are also paying a lot. The crew has to do a LOT of housekeeping in a short window to get the entire ship ready for a whole new group of guests who start boarding around 1:00 pm



I look at it this way... Why must they have back to back cruises? First cruise I went on, was with you guys, PODCAST 6.0 cruise, and I was shocked to find out we had to be off the ship so early so more people could come onto the ship.... It seems like theses cruises are just for that one point in time, a big event, not an every day thing... But I know, they are trying to make as much money as possible.... Where does the ship go when it leaves venice? Back to Rome? Just a reverse of the trip we will take?


----------



## Capwkidd

Anyone know if there is a free shuttle from FCO to the hotel Bernini?


----------



## corky441

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone know if there is a free shuttle from FCO to the hotel Bernini?



No there isn’t 

Many of us have contracted with private car companies for the transfer from the airport into the city and then from the city over to the port


----------



## Capwkidd

corky441 said:


> No there isn’t
> 
> Many of us have contracted with private car companies for the transfer from the airport into the city and then from the city over to the port



Anyone arriving on the 22nd? Leaving on the 31st?


----------



## DisneyKevin

Capwkidd said:


> I look at it this way... Why must they have back to back cruises? First cruise I went on, was with you guys, PODCAST 6.0 cruise, and I was shocked to find out we had to be off the ship so early so more people could come onto the ship.... It seems like theses cruises are just for that one point in time, a big event, not an every day thing... But I know, they are trying to make as much money as possible.... Where does the ship go when it leaves venice? Back to Rome? Just a reverse of the trip we will take?



This is the way the entire cruise industry works.

You pay for a week. You get a week.

Want to stay on the ship? Pay for another week.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I was able book Trish on the last seat on the shore excursion to Pompeii.  So Trish was doubly lucky to get the last seat and her mother can't go with her!  Is anyone else going?  I'm sure she'll be fine.  She's 18 but if anyone sees a girl with long curly brown hair being loaded into a trunk let someone at Viking know.

Also, if anyone notices that there is an opening  on that excursion let me know.  The only for me to see it on My Viking Journey is to cancel my included tour and with my luck I'll cancel it and someone else will book it.  I do know they will add seats on the included tour if it fills.


----------



## corky441

MaryKatesMom said:


> I was able book Trish on the last seat on the shore excursion to Pompeii.  So Trish was doubly lucky to get the last seat and her mother can't go with her!  Is anyone else going?  I'm sure she'll be fine.  She's 18 but if anyone sees a girl with long curly brown hair being loaded into a trunk let someone at Viking know.
> 
> Also, if anyone notices that there is an opening  on that excursion let me know.  The only for me to see it on My Viking Journey is to cancel my included tour and with my luck I'll cancel it and someone else will book it.  I do know they will add seats on the included tour if it fills.



Which time slot is the excursion she’s on ??

BTW, I’ve noticed that a third time has been added for the Pompeii excursion. 

None of the three times are listed as “Sold Out” ...

It might be worth it to investigate this further


----------



## MaryKatesMom

corky441 said:


> Which time slot is the excursion she’s on ??
> 
> BTW, I’ve noticed that a third time has been added for the Pompeii excursion.
> 
> None of the three times are listed as “Sold Out” ...
> 
> It might be worth it to investigate this further



I did it!  I had to back out of the Included tour and then I could add it to my cart so I am in!  We are on the 12:45 tour.

You know you just ruined Trish's day right?


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone know if there is a free shuttle from FCO to the hotel Bernini?



We signed up for transfer from FCO to Bernini Bristol as part of our reservation:

Additional services:
1 Transfer from Airport to Hotel max. 3 people: 105.00 EUR

Since they offer a service for a fee, I doubt there is a free service.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Capwkidd said:


> I look at it this way... Why must they have back to back cruises? First cruise I went on, was with you guys, PODCAST 6.0 cruise, and I was shocked to find out we had to be off the ship so early so more people could come onto the ship.... It seems like theses cruises are just for that one point in time, a big event, not an every day thing... But I know, they are trying to make as much money as possible.... Where does the ship go when it leaves venice? Back to Rome? Just a reverse of the trip we will take?



Yes.  It turns around and goes back to ROME.  And before we board, the ship will have sailed along the Med Coast from Barcelona.  Someday, when I retire, I would love to do back-to-back cruises like that--Barcelona to Rome, and then Rome to Venice.  Sounds almost twice the fun of Rome to Venice! ;-)


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Double check any excursion you were interested in that said "Sold Out".  I picked up Pompeii this AM and a cooking class this afternoon after cancelling Puglia's White Cities.

I also moved around our day in Šibenik, Croatia.


----------



## CricketCred

We still have room for 2 (possible 3) more people who still are looking for transportation from Rome to the ship. The van seats up to seven and there are 4 of us already.

 MINIVAN /Max 7 people + luggage 
TOTAL PRICE: 160 EURO. 

Just sharing the price so if we fill the van it would only be 23 euros each.
We are thinking about leaving Rome early afternoon. The more the merrier!


----------



## CricketCred

Forgot to say we are right near Bernini Bristol. Just around the corner on the same block.


----------



## DDuck4Life

Excited to get some surprise Dreams/DIS mail today!!! Keep an eye out!

Trip is getting so close can't contain the excitement.


----------



## corky441

DDuck4Life said:


> Excited to get some surprise Dreams Unlimited/DIS mail today!!! Keep an eye out!
> 
> Trip is getting so close can't contain the excitement.



Just got our mail. 

I love getting DIS-Dreams gifts

4 weeks from now we’ll be on the ship, can’t wait ..


----------



## weatherboy80

CricketCred said:


> Forgot to say we are right near Bernini Bristol. Just around the corner on the same block.



My wife (Tricia) and I (Joe) might be interested in sharing the van to the ship if still available?  We are staying at the Hotel Artemide which is only 5-10 away from the Bristol.  This would be much cheaper than a transfer available from our hotel


----------



## WDWGeek1971

weatherboy80 said:


> My wife (Tricia) and I (Joe) might be interested in sharing the van to the ship if still available?  We are staying at the Hotel Artemide which is only 5-10 away from the Bristol.  This would be much cheaper than a transfer available from our hotel



We (Janet & Rob) are at the Bristol. I was looking at booking Blacklane. We need a Business Van, which holds 5 passengers and 5 bags. It is 193 EUR. We are 3 bags and 2 passengers. We are still figuring out departure time, but thinking about 3pm. Might that work?  Since we have the 3 bags I figure 80 EUR to share—if you have 2 bags.


----------



## weatherboy80

Potentially interested but we are leaning towards getting to the ship a bit earlier in the afternoon ...


----------



## CricketCred

weatherboy80 said:


> My wife (Tricia) and I (Joe) might be interested in sharing the van to the ship if still available?  We are staying at the Hotel Artemide which is only 5-10 away from the Bristol.  This would be much cheaper than a transfer available from our hotel


Yes there is still room in the van. We are doing the Dark Rome tour at 7:30 Saturday morning then heading to the ship.


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

WDWGeek1971 said:


> We (Janet & Rob) are at the Bristol. I was looking at booking Blacklane. We need a Business Van, which holds 5 passengers and 5 bags. It is 193 EUR. We are 3 bags and 2 passengers. We are still figuring out departure time, but thinking about 3pm. Might that work?  Since we have the 3 bags I figure 80 EUR to share—if you have 2 bags.



Nancy and I are still working out the details to get to the ship from the Bristol.  We, however, have three bags.  All this work is getting in the way of trip planning!


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

Capwkidd said:


> Anyone arriving on the 22nd? Leaving on the 31st?



Nancy and I are arriving on the 22nd and leaving on the 31st.  I know we get in early on the 22nd, not sure when our flight out is, I left all the planning on this trip to my lovely wife.  I am truly just along for the ride!


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Oilheadbob2017 said:


> I left all the planning on this trip to my lovely wife. I am truly just along for the ride!



My hubby left the planning to me, but I am leaving all the conversations requiring Italian to him!  He has three assignments before we leave:

1) have a chat with his buddy, Tony, who is from Rome and visits a couple of times a year.  This is important, because Tony owns a gourmet Italian grocery shop here in NJ, has all but adopted my husband, and will give us some great tips on restaurants, cheese, coffee shops, cheese, and other out of the way foodie treats.  Oh, didi I mention cheese shops.
2) Study the maps so that he can comfortably navigate the pre- and post-cruise stops--Rome (5 days) and Venice (4 days.)
3) Call the Bernini Bristol a few days before we leave to verify the pickup at FCO.

His fourth, and optional, task is to sign up for Global Entry.  I already have it because I do enough business travel to make it more than worthwhile.  Also, I am not afraid to use it and leave him in line.  #CallMeEvil

There is also an app called Mobile Passport that I have seen advertised at Terminal B (yuck) at Newark.  I works for "24 US airports" and Newark is one of them.  Does anyone have any experience using the App?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI regarding transportation to the airport in Venice post-cruise.

I was traveling so was late to sign up for the Viking option (which was $49/person) so I reached out to a company I saw recommended (Venice Limousine) regarding transportation from the port to the airport on the 31st:
 - they quoted me a rate of Euro 58 by credit card Euro 50 if pay by cash for a car that fits 2 people 
 - for up to 6 people it would be Euro 68/60
 - for up to 8 people it would be Euro 83/75

If anyone is in a similar situation and needs to get to the airport that morning (our flight is at 11:55am) and would want to split a ride, let me know and I can book a larger car


----------



## WDWGeek1971

TheMaxRebo said:


> I reached out to a company I saw recommended (Venice Limousine)



Did you have a way to reach them other than the "Express Request" box on their website?  I'm thinking it might be easier to call.  We are looking for transport from the Westin Europa (Venice) to the Marco Polo Airport late in the afternoon on Monday, April 2nd. I am expecting that transfer to include boats, trains and automobiles.  Is there a helicopter service? ;-)


----------



## TheMaxRebo

WDWGeek1971 said:


> Did you have a way to reach them other than the "Express Request" box on their website?  I'm thinking it might be easier to call.  We are looking for transport from the Westin Europa (Venice) to the Marco Polo Airport late in the afternoon on Monday, April 2nd. I am expecting that transfer to include boats, trains and automobiles.  Is there a helicopter service? ;-)



I just did the "express request" and they got back to me within a few hours

at the bottom of the note I got in response with this contact information:




_
 Sales and booking
 +39-347-881-0184_


----------



## Capwkidd

WDWGeek1971 said:


> My hubby left the planning to me, but I am leaving all the conversations requiring Italian to him!  He has three assignments before we leave:
> 
> 1) have a chat with his buddy, Tony, who is from Rome and visits a couple of times a year.  This is important, because Tony owns a gourmet Italian grocery shop here in NJ, has all but adopted my husband, and will give us some great tips on restaurants, cheese, coffee shops, cheese, and other out of the way foodie treats.  Oh, didi I mention cheese shops.
> 2) Study the maps so that he can comfortably navigate the pre- and post-cruise stops--Rome (5 days) and Venice (4 days.)
> 3) Call the Bernini Bristol a few days before we leave to verify the pickup at FCO.
> 
> His fourth, and optional, task is to sign up for Global Entry.  I already have it because I do enough business travel to make it more than worthwhile.  Also, I am not afraid to use it and leave him in line.  #CallMeEvil
> 
> There is also an app called Mobile Passport that I have seen advertised at Terminal B (yuck) at Newark.  I works for "24 US airports" and Newark is one of them.  Does anyone have any experience using the App?



Maybe I can hitch a ride... I arrive on the 22nd... But... I have not booked that flight yet.... Its from CDG, so I am flexible, but not a morning person ... Don't want to leave the Disneyland Paris hotel too soon, ya know? I am most likely getting a flight out of VCE about 1pm... So... A ride from the ship to VCE before then with others works for me... I will have 2 hard cases for my luggage...


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI regarding transportation to the airport in Venice post-cruise.
> 
> I was traveling so was late to sign up for the Viking option (which was $49/person) so I reached out to a company I saw recommended (Venice Limousine) regarding transportation from the port to the airport on the 31st:
> - they quoted me a rate of Euro 58 by credit card Euro 50 if pay by cash for a car that fits 2 people
> - for up to 6 people it would be Euro 68/60
> - for up to 8 people it would be Euro 83/75
> 
> If anyone is in a similar situation and needs to get to the airport that morning (our flight is at 11:55am) and would want to split a ride, let me know and I can book a larger car



Sign me up! If you have space still...


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> Sign me up! If you have space still...



Sure!  I haven’t officially booked anything but with you it is more than 2 so I will book the 6 passenger one and see if anyone else wants to join us

What time do you need to be at the airport by?


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

Let me check with my trip planner to see when our flight leaves on the 31st, we might be able to split a ride with you!

Bob and Nancy


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Oilheadbob2017 said:


> Let me check with my trip planner to see when our flight leaves on the 31st, we might be able to split a ride with you!
> 
> Bob and Nancy



ok, sounds great - that would be 5 of us then and like 12 Euro a person (plus tip I guess)


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> ok, sounds great - that would be 5 of us then and like 12 Euro a person (plus tip I guess)



It's official, my flight leaves at 1:05p... Do we need to be at the airport 3 hours before our flights?


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

TheMaxRebo said:


> FYI regarding transportation to the airport in Venice post-cruise.
> 
> I was traveling so was late to sign up for the Viking option (which was $49/person) so I reached out to a company I saw recommended (Venice Limousine) regarding transportation from the port to the airport on the 31st:
> - they quoted me a rate of Euro 58 by credit card Euro 50 if pay by cash for a car that fits 2 people
> - for up to 6 people it would be Euro 68/60
> - for up to 8 people it would be Euro 83/75
> 
> If anyone is in a similar situation and needs to get to the airport that morning (our flight is at 11:55am) and would want to split a ride, let me know and I can book a larger car




Looks like our departing flight from Venice may be too early for you all.  Ours leaves at 10:00 am.   Oh well, it was a good thought!


----------



## Capwkidd

I still need a ride from FCO on 3/22 to Bristol Bernini ....

I was looking at the excursions, and noticed one I was interested in says "Demanding", anyone have any idea how demanding that is? Do they mean demanding for an elderly person? Demanding like running around WDW in the summer.... Any ideas?


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Capwkidd said:


> I still need a ride from FCO on 3/22 to Bristol Bernini ....
> 
> I was looking at the excursions, and noticed one I was interested in says "Demanding", anyone have any idea how demanding that is? Do they mean demanding for an elderly person? Demanding like running around WDW in the summer.... Any ideas?



I struggled with that also for the Pompeii excursion.   After years of standing in one place not moving for hours as a pharmacist and having arthritis in my feet I can walk for hours but standing in a non moving line is painful.  WDW, because the lines move and you can move around within the line are uncomfortable but not prohibitive but I don't do SB if it is more than 1/2 hour -40 minutes.  

Here is what I worked out for myself.  First I watched a Rick Steves video of a tour of the Pompeii Ruins and there is no steep climbing or serious hiking involved.  We are visiting the ruin not hiking Mt. Vesuvius.  The "Demanding" term in part says "Activities by foot may contain difficult and unpaved surfaces and/or multiple stairs and steep inclines.  Total walking or standing may exceed 3 hours."   There will be a 40 minute bus ride each way taking more than hour out of the 4 hour tour and there is plenty of room to move around at the ruin so I don't think standing for long periods would be involved.  I also purchased Rick Steves book on Naples which includes Pompeii and he provides a small map of the ruin which includes water closets mapped out and a cafeteria.  There is free time included on the tour and if my feet hurt that would be a good time to get a coffee.

In this case I think the demanding part is the difficult and unpaved surface so I purchased a good set of walking shoes.  The soles of walking shoes are stiffer than sneakers making them better for uneven surfaces like cobblestones.  Yea, they are old lady shoes but if the shoe fits.......  As my DH pointed out the average age of a Viking passenger is over 55 and I read a big discussion of how upset some people are about the "No Scooter" policy so the bar is probably pretty low on what is considered "Demanding."

 but I had to share.  Years ago just as the Meatpacking District in NYC started to become hot my DH and I would eat outside at Pastis and I'm telling you there is nothing funnier than watching a twenty something dressed to the hilt struggle in high heels on cobblestones.  It just can _not_ be done gracefully at any age.


----------



## Capwkidd

MaryKatesMom said:


> I struggled with that also for the Pompeii excursion.   After years of standing in one place not moving for hours as a pharmacist and having arthritis in my feet I can walk for hours but standing in a non moving line is painful.  WDW, because the lines move and you can move around within the line are uncomfortable but not prohibitive but I don't do SB if it is more than 1/2 hour -40 minutes.
> 
> Here is what I worked out for myself.  First I watched a Rick Steves video of a tour of the Pompeii Ruins and there is no steep climbing or serious hiking involved.  We are visiting the ruin not hiking Mt. Vesuvius.  The "Demanding" term in part says "Activities by foot may contain difficult and unpaved surfaces and/or multiple stairs and steep inclines.  Total walking or standing may exceed 3 hours."   There will be a 40 minute bus ride each way taking more than hour out of the 4 hour tour and there is plenty of room to move around at the ruin so I don't think standing for long periods would be involved.  I also purchased Rick Steves book on Naples which includes Pompeii and he provides a small map of the ruin which includes water closets mapped out and a cafeteria.  There is free time included on the tour and if my feet hurt that would be a good time to get a coffee.
> 
> In this case I think the demanding part is the difficult and unpaved surface so I purchased a good set of walking shoes.  The soles of walking shoes are stiffer than sneakers making them better for uneven surfaces like cobblestones.  Yea, they are old lady shoes but if the shoe fits.......  As my DH pointed out the average age of a Viking passenger is over 55 and I read a big discussion of how upset some people are about the "No Scooter" policy so the bar is probably pretty low on what is considered "Demanding."
> 
> but I had to share.  Years ago just as the Meatpacking District in NYC started to become hot my DH and I would eat outside at Pastis and I'm telling you there is nothing funnier than watching a twenty something dressed to the hilt struggle in high heels on cobblestones.  It just can _not_ be done gracefully at any age.



Awesome info!! Double like for all that info ! I forgot about their demographic! I have good sneakers, which serve me well... Not sure about "walking" shoes.... I find it hard to find clothes in general that I like!


----------



## Capwkidd

I have my flight booked now from CDG to FCO, the plane arrives at 3:15pm.... Anyone else arriving at that time want to share a car?


----------



## met19

3 weeks till Rome....


----------



## Capwkidd

met19 said:


> 3 weeks till Rome....



20 days until Europe for me!


----------



## disney dog lover

20 days for us too


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> It's official, my flight leaves at 1:05p... Do we need to be at the airport 3 hours before our flights?



I just put in the official request for the 6 passenger van - I put a pick up time of 8:45.  They said it takes ~20 mins to get to the airport so that should be just under 3 hours before our flight, just over 4 for you

If anyone else is interested we have 3 more seats!


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just put in the official request for the 6 passenger van - I put a pick up time of 8:45.  They said it takes ~20 mins to get to the airport so that should be just under 3 hours before our flight, just over 4 for you
> 
> If anyone else is interested we have 3 more seats!



Thank you!


----------



## Capwkidd

I still need a ride from Bernini Bristol to the ship.... Hoping to go as later rather than earlier....

What are the must do's in Rome? I very much want to check out some churches.... I understand the best time of day for inside lighting in mid day... Any suggestions?

Also I just watched a youtube video yesterday that said there is a very long wait for the Coliseum....


----------



## crsibun

Hi everyone,

I've been following much of what has been posted here, but have yet to chime in.  My wife and I (Chris and Leilani) are looking forward to sailing with everyone even though we've never met anyone yet.  We have travelled extensively, but we're very novice cruisers (a 3 and 4 night Disney cruise in the last 10 years).

I let the dates of this cruise get away from me and have been playing catch up with my pre and post cruise accommodations and activities.  We're arriving in Rome on the 21st to spend a few days at our favorite places around the city.  While not very Italian, there's a great Monet exhibit that will still be on when we arrive...just in case there Impressionist fans out there.  After a night in Venice post-cruise, we're going to move along to Florence for a few days to round out the Italian vacation.  

The only thing I still need to sort out is our transportation from Rome to the port.  We're staying in an apartment on the Forum, but can grab a cab to meet up with others if someone still has space for two more in a van/shuttle.  I don't mind leaving early either. If this works for someone, let me know!

Time to start packing!


----------



## Capwkidd

crsibun said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been following much of what has been posted here, but have yet to chime in.  My wife and I (Chris and Leilani) are looking forward to sailing with everyone even though we've never met anyone yet.  We have travelled extensively, but we're very novice cruisers (a 3 and 4 night Disney cruise in the last 10 years).
> 
> I let the dates of this cruise get away from me and have been playing catch up with my pre and post cruise accommodations and activities.  We're arriving in Rome on the 21st to spend a few days at our favorite places around the city.  While not very Italian, there's a great Monet exhibit that will still be on when we arrive...just in case there Impressionist fans out there.  After a night in Venice post-cruise, we're going to move along to Florence for a few days to round out the Italian vacation.
> 
> The only thing I still need to sort out is our transportation from Rome to the port.  We're staying in an apartment on the Forum, but can grab a cab to meet up with others if someone still has space for two more in a van/shuttle.  I don't mind leaving early either. If this works for someone, let me know!
> 
> Time to start packing!



Welcome to the thread! Hope you have a good time... See you on the ship!


----------



## Capwkidd

How is everyone getting from FCO to Bristol Bernini, and from Bristol Bernini to the ship? I guess I could just Uber.... When in doubt... Uber out!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> How is everyone getting from FCO to Bristol Bernini, and from Bristol Bernini to the ship? I guess I could just Uber.... When in doubt... Uber out!



We booked a car with blacklane from FCO to the Bernini - as for from Bernini to the ship there were a number of vans, etc. organized several (probably many several at this point) pages ago - not sure where they stand as far as capacity


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> We booked a car with blacklane from FCO to the Bernini - as for from Bernini to the ship there were a number of vans, etc. organized several (probably many several at this point) pages ago - not sure where they stand as far as capacity



How much was Blacklane?

Anyone feel free to chime in


----------



## Capwkidd

Wasn't there a group going to a church on the 24th as well?


----------



## DDuck4Life

Capwkidd said:


> How much was Blacklane?
> 
> Anyone feel free to chime in



I believe it was around ~71Euro but they also have a 10% off coupon for your first booking so ~64Euro.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Capwkidd said:


> How much was Blacklane?
> 
> Anyone feel free to chime in



with tax it was 66 Euro


----------



## mark&loriw

Hi my wife and i (Lori and Mark) will be sailing on this ship and would love to share a car service from Rome to the cruise port.  We were thinking about leaving Rome on Saturday afternoon.  We can be flexible.  If some one needs 2 more bodies in their car/van let me know.  If someone doesn't have a service yet let me know and i can make arrangements.

Thx


----------



## DisneyKevin

Capwkidd said:


> How much was Blacklane?
> 
> Anyone feel free to chime in



You can visit Blacklane.com and get a quote for free.


----------



## Capwkidd

mark&loriw said:


> Hi my wife and i (Lori and Mark) will be sailing on this ship and would love to share a car service from Rome to the cruise port.  We were thinking about leaving Rome on Saturday afternoon.  We can be flexible.  If some one needs 2 more bodies in their car/van let me know.  If someone doesn't have a service yet let me know and i can make arrangements.
> 
> Thx



I need a ride to the ship also... Are you staying at Bernini?


----------



## mark&loriw

We are saying about 1.5 miles away Hotel Due Torri


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> How much was Blacklane?
> 
> Anyone feel free to chime in


You can easily see how much it would be by going to their website and entering your date, time and size of vehicle.  www.blacklane.com

Ooops.  I see @DisneyKevin already provided this info.  Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## katluva

I noticed the "what you can't bring" list includes extension cords and surge protectors.  I have something like this (https://www.amazon.com/Protected-BESTEK-Universal-Converter-Worldwide/dp/B012ERZ7B8) that I generally take when I do foreign travel and I was planning to use it pre and post cruise in the hotel.  Does anyone know if Viking will allow you to check this sort of item with them and pick it up at the end of the cruise?


----------



## Capwkidd

mark&loriw said:


> We are saying about 1.5 miles away Hotel Due Torri



Can you book it, have them pick you up first, then me? Sometime in the afternoon perhaps... I just want check out a local church around noon (best time to take pictures inside a church), and I would like to get to my cabin before the sun goes down so I can setup my time lapse 



katluva said:


> I noticed the "what you can't bring" list includes extension cords and surge protectors.  I have something like this (https://www.amazon.com/Protected-BESTEK-Universal-Converter-Worldwide/dp/B012ERZ7B8) that I generally take when I do foreign travel and I was planning to use it pre and post cruise in the hotel.  Does anyone know if Viking will allow you to check this sort of item with them and pick it up at the end of the cruise?



What you can’t bring? Who says you can’t bring those things?


----------



## katluva

http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/mvj/onboard-prohibited-list.pdf


----------



## Capwkidd

katluva said:


> http://wpc.475d.edgecastcdn.net/00475D/mvj/onboard-prohibited-list.pdf



I see.... no surge suppressors? Why not I wonder?


----------



## corky441

Capwkidd said:


> I see.... no surge suppressors? Why not I wonder?



They are considered a fire hazard. 

A fire on a cruise ship can be deadly


----------



## corky441

Capwkidd said:


> Can you book it, have them pick you up first, then me? Sometime in the afternoon perhaps... I just want check out a local church around noon (best time to take pictures inside a church)



Make sure you check with the church you want to visit

Many are closed for several hours in the afternoon


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> Make sure you check with the church you want to visit
> 
> Many are closed for several hours in the afternoon



Also some might have different hours with it being Holy Week


----------



## Enorto1

Mom just called Viking to clarify the dining process for the main restaurant (called The Restaurant). Breakfast is served from 7:30am-9am it’s open seating so you just head to a table in between those times. Same process for dinner between 6:30pm-9:30pm.


----------



## christannj

katluva said:


> I noticed the "what you can't bring" list includes extension cords and surge protectors.  I have something like this (https://www.amazon.com/Protected-BESTEK-Universal-Converter-Worldwide/dp/B012ERZ7B8) that I generally take when I do foreign travel and I was planning to use it pre and post cruise in the hotel.  Does anyone know if Viking will allow you to check this sort of item with them and pick it up at the end of the cruise?



I am so glad that you posted this.  I have one of these as well and was planning on bringing it for our electronics.  You have helped to avert an international incident when I would have gone ballistic as they confiscated this and destroyed it.  I guess that I will now bring the adapter plugs only.

Chris


----------



## OKW Lover

katluva said:


> I noticed the "what you can't bring" list includes extension cords and surge protectors.


Just for everybody's general knowledge, this is a typical restriction for any ship.  I've encountered the same restriction on DCL and RCL.


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Capwkidd said:


> Maybe I can hitch a ride... I arrive on the 22nd...



We arrive in Rome on the 20th, so I'm afraid we can't help!


----------



## WDWGeek1971

MaryKatesMom said:


> In this case I think the demanding part is the difficult and unpaved surface so I purchased a good set of walking shoes. The soles of walking shoes are stiffer than sneakers making them better for uneven surfaces like cobblestones. Yea, they are old lady shoes but if the shoe fits.......



I am in a similar situation. I will also bring a cane and a pair of hiking poles.  Something to lean on if the standing becomes a problem, and some confidence that I won't trip and face plant!


----------



## mark&loriw

Capwkidd I looked into a car service 
Are u one person?
I got a price of 129 euros
Fattoricarservice.com
Thinking around 330-4 leaving Rome. 
Are u still interested. 
Anyone else want to join in. Obviously more people who join the price goes down. Let me know
Thx.


----------



## mark&loriw

mark&loriw said:


> Capwkidd I looked into a car service
> Are u one person?
> I got a price of 129 euros
> Fattoricarservice.com
> Thinking around 330-4 leaving Rome.
> Are u still interested.
> Anyone else want to join in. Obviously more people who join the price goes down. Let me know
> Thx.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Enorto1 said:


> Mom just called Viking to clarify the dining process for the main restaurant (called The Restaurant). Breakfast is served from 7:30am-9am it’s open seating so you just head to a table in between those times. Same process for dinner between 6:30pm-9:30pm.



I double checked with some veteran Viking cruisers and the World Cafe (buffet) is open seating, seat yourself, and The Restaurant is no reservations and they will seat you.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

MaryKatesMom said:


> I double checked with some veteran Viking cruisers and the World Cafe (buffet) is open seating, seat yourself, and The Restaurant is no reservations and they will seat you.



I don't know, sounds too flexible, simple, and easy - how do I enter that in my planning excel spreadsheets!!!!


----------



## corky441




----------



## seanfaulk

Thanks for creating and updating this thread. I have never been on a trip like this, so this has been very helpful! Can’t wait to meet everyone.


----------



## OKW Lover

OK, so this is getting real now.  We have started to pack our stuff (first had to unpack from our most recent trip last week) and have just picked up our Euros.  Can't believe that in 2 weeks we will already be in Italy!!!  Wow!!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> OK, so this is getting real now.  We have started to pack our stuff (first had to unpack from our most recent trip last week) and have just picked up our Euros.  Can't believe that in 2 weeks we will already be in Italy!!!  Wow!!!!



You know you travel a lot when you have to first unpack from the previous trip to then repack for the next!  It doesn't seem real to us.  Italy still feels so far way.  Just moved into our new house.  We're doing ok on unpacking boxes but of course still have a lot left to unpack.  Next week is spring break which is a busy week for us at work.  This trip will be coming up at just the right time.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> OK, so this is getting real now.  We have started to pack our stuff (first had to unpack from our most recent trip last week) and have just picked up our Euros.  Can't believe that in 2 weeks we will already be in Italy!!!  Wow!!!!



We are so not ready - we are now on day 7 of now power from the last storm and then we got 14” of snow last night for new fun.  We are so far behind on laundry

Oh, and my bank said they can’t issue me Euros as I have an online based account and they can only do foreign currency transactions if you have a physical branch account - so now I have to figure out another way to get Euros or just wait until we are in Rome and use an ATM


----------



## corky441

TheMaxRebo said:


> We are so not ready - we are now on day 7 of now power from the last storm and then we got 14” of snow last night for new fun.  We are so far behind on laundry
> 
> Oh, and my bank said they can’t issue me Euros as I have an online based account and they can only do foreign currency transactions if you have a physical branch account - so now I have to figure out another way to get Euros or just wait until we are in Rome and use an ATM



We’ve found the best rate for exchanging dollars to Euros is at our local AAA office. They offer all denominations in cash and also you can get a card preloaded in Euros. 
Turnaround time is usually overnight for on site pick up

Do it in person, if you do it online the exchange rate is more plus there’s a delivery fee.  

Of course you must be a AAA member


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> We’ve found the best rate for exchanging dollars to Euros is at our local AAA office. They offer all denominations in cash and also you can get a card preloaded in Euros.
> Turnaround time is usually overnight for on site pick up
> 
> Do it in person, if you do it online the exchange rate is more plus there’s a delivery fee.
> 
> Of course you must be a AAA member



Thanks - I didn’t realize that.  I am a AAA members so will give them a call


----------



## corky441

Here are the current temperatures for our itinerary( approx. 2:45 pm). Definitely better than a week ago


----------



## Cousin Orville

FYI, as I know a lot of us will be flying in and out of JFK, IAH, ATL, there was a recent article on Mobile Passport versus Global Entry by the points guy.
https://thepointsguy.com/2016/09/mobile-passport-can-be-better-than-global-entry/

I’m a huge fan of Global Entry and have used it a lot over the years, but my wife recently got off a cruise and used Mobile Passport and like it.  Might be worth looking into.


----------



## MaryKatesMom

corky441 said:


> We’ve found the best rate for exchanging dollars to Euros is at our local AAA office. They offer all denominations in cash and also you can get a card preloaded in Euros.
> Turnaround time is usually overnight for on site pick up
> 
> Do it in person, if you do it online the exchange rate is more plus there’s a delivery fee.
> 
> Of course you must be a AAA member



I went into my AAA branch last week and they said they are not doing Euro's there, only in small packs of around $100 Euros until further notice.  I had to do it online, they gave me the website and if it is over $250 home delivery is free.  Fine. So I go to purchase online and if you pay by CC you are subject to fees and it is considered a cash advance but if you use a debit card you are fine.  I never use my credit union debit card for purchases but I tried and as it turned out I bumped into an unknown limit on my card.  I didn't know about the limit and my CU closed because of the storm, after the 4th guess on the limit it went through Hooray! but I get a notice saying because of a security issue (3 previous attempts) it needed to be reviewed.  Fine.  I get a phone call from Travelex and they ask some questions and approve the order BUT you have sign for the currency which will arrive on Monday March 5th.  Fine.  I wait all day, no delivery.  I call.  They can't find the order but they will call me back.  After a half an hour I call back again and refuse to get off the phone until they tell me what is going on.  My order was "stuck".  Which I think means it was approved but not submitted and there was no charge to my CU.  Fine.  Cancel the order!  I can't sit around all day again Tuesday when there is a storm on Wednesday.  Monday night I order from Wells Fargo which also had a better rate, I had just opened an account there because I needed an ATM I knew worked overseas. Tuesday morning there is a charge to my debit card from Travelex!  I call and they STILL can't find the order and I have to wait 2 hours for the US office to open.  This is not fine.  They never called but the currency showed up and it is 50 Euros less than the amount I am getting from Wells Fargo.

Long story short.  Don't order from AAA/Travelex.  I know have more Euros than I need but my older daughter is taking some summer classes through NYU in Florence and will be there for 6 weeks.  

AND if you order from Wells Fargo and put the local branch address they will deliver it there so there will be no waiting all day to sign for it.  I just got a call to go pick it up.


----------



## corky441

MaryKatesMom said:


> Long story short.  Don't order from AAA/Travelex.



I don’t think that generalization is fair. 
Your local office couldn’t provide the amount you wanted and the online ordering problems stemmed from your 2 card issues. 

I personally found my local AAA office to be a great way to get our Euros


----------



## MaryKatesMom

corky441 said:


> I don’t think that generalization is fair.
> Your local office couldn’t provide the amount you wanted and the online ordering problems stemmed from your 2 card issues.
> 
> I personally found my local AAA office to be a great way to get our Euros



I did too a few months ago when my DD went to Europe.  I paid by check and went to pick it up at my  convenience. When I went in last Thursday and couldn’t order it the Receptionist said they had just gotten the email that afternoon and when I asked if they were going to start again anytime soon she said she did not know.

I got a better price and service from Wells Fargo.  It is unacceptable to not return a phone call regarding a missing currency order and Travlex did it TWICE.

ETA Travelex is the company national AAA works with not just my local branch.  My confirmation email said the Euro’s were to be delivered Monday and when on Tuesday the debit appeared on my account the credit union asked if I wanted to to put a deposit dispute on it I said no, I’ll wait until they call and they they never did.  It was a fluke I was home to let the dog out when my lovely UPS driver came by and I could sign for it.


----------



## corky441

MaryKatesMom said:


> I did too a few months ago when my DD went to Europe.  I paid by check and went to pick it up at my  convenience. When I went in last Thursday and couldn’t order it the Receptionist said they had just gotten the email that afternoon and when I asked if they were going to start again anytime soon she said she did not know.
> 
> I got a better price and service from Wells Fargo.  It is unacceptable to not return a phone call regarding a missing currency order and Travlex did it TWICE.



That’s very true. I hate when companies don’t have the common courtesy to return a call


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> I just put in the official request for the 6 passenger van - I put a pick up time of 8:45.  They said it takes ~20 mins to get to the airport so that should be just under 3 hours before our flight, just over 4 for you
> 
> If anyone else is interested we have 3 more seats!





TheMaxRebo said:


> We booked a car with blacklane from FCO to the Bernini - as for from Bernini to the ship there were a number of vans, etc. organized several (probably many several at this point) pages ago - not sure where they stand as far as capacity


My husband and I are on the same flight from Dublin to Rome with you guys if I'm remembering correctly.  Would you like to split that car to Bernini and share the cost?


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> My husband and I are on the same flight from Dublin to Rome with you guys if I'm remembering correctly.  Would you like to split that car to Bernini and share the cost?



so the van I was speaking of in the one post is for going from the port in Venice back to VCE at the end of the cruise - if you are heading to the airport directly after the cruise there are still 3 seats in that

As for getting to the Bernini from FCO I currently just had a sedan booked for taking my wife and I .... but I am happy to reach out to Blacklane and see if I can get it changed to something that would fit 4 people and would love to share the ride with you both if you would like


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I was talking to a friend of mine who just got back from Florence last week and she had gone to the same AAA office two weeks ago and gotten her Euro's and paid by check and picked it up without any issues.  We'd both been doing it for years so to be fair to AAA I called them this morning for clarification.  AAA National is switching banks from Wells Fargo to Travelex and (lucky me) this happened last Thursday the day I walked in.  They will eventually return to that service soon and some branches are already up and running.  When my branch will be up and running is still unclear which explains the vague answer from the receptionist.  It is likely happening sometime soon but they can not give me a definite answer.  So I will look like a crazy person next week when everyone goes to AAA and picks up their Euro's.  I just happened to hit them during the transition.


----------



## travelinjenn

Yes, if you don't mind checking into FCO to Bernini we would love to share the ride and fare.  Every little bit helps We'll have two suitcases with us. Just to confirm we're on the same flight (we're getting on in Dublin) Aer Lingus Flight 10402 at 6:15 am Aer Lingus Arrival 10:30 am.


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> so the van I was speaking of in the one post is for going from the port in Venice back to VCE at the end of the cruise - if you are heading to the airport directly after the cruise there are still 3 seats in that
> 
> As for getting to the Bernini from FCO I currently just had a sedan booked for taking my wife and I .... but I am happy to reach out to Blacklane and see if I can get it changed to something that would fit 4 people and would love to share the ride with you both if you would like



Yes, if you don't mind checking into FCO to Bernini we would love to share the ride and fare.  Every little bit helps We'll have two suitcases with us. Just to confirm we're on the same flight (we're getting back on in Dublin) 3/23 Aer Lingus Flight 10402 at 6:15 am Aer Lingus Arrival into Rome 10:30 am.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

travelinjenn said:


> Yes, if you don't mind checking into FCO to Bernini we would love to share the ride and fare.  Every little bit helps We'll have two suitcases with us. Just to confirm we're on the same flight (we're getting back on in Dublin) 3/23 Aer Lingus Flight 10402 at 6:15 am Aer Lingus Arrival into Rome 10:30 am.



Ok, I just updated it - we now have a van that fits up to 5 passengers with 5 suitcases.  Total is €86.92 (plus tip I assume) ... hope that works if we split it.

It will pick us up at 11:15 (I had asked before and they said that was a decent time to use to allow for getting through customs, etc.) and have a sign with our names (Philip & Judith Schoen)


----------



## Capwkidd

mark&loriw said:


> Capwkidd I looked into a car service
> Are u one person?
> I got a price of 129 euros
> Fattoricarservice.com
> Thinking around 330-4 leaving Rome.
> Are u still interested.
> Anyone else want to join in. Obviously more people who join the price goes down. Let me know
> Thx.



I am 1 with the force... Yes, just me... Time frame sounds good, Sunset it 6:25pm that day... From Bernini to the port, right?


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I just updated it - we now have a van that fits up to 5 passengers with 5 suitcases.  Total is €86.92 (plus tip I assume) ... hope that works if we split it.
> 
> It will pick us up at 11:15 (I had asked before and they said that was a decent time to use to allow for getting through customs, etc.) and have a sign with our names (Philip & Judith Schoen)



BTW, I am 1 person with 2 cases...


----------



## Capwkidd

Enorto1 said:


> Mom just called Viking to clarify the dining process for the main restaurant (called The Restaurant). Breakfast is served from 7:30am-9am it’s open seating so you just head to a table in between those times. Same process for dinner between 6:30pm-9:30pm.



Breakfast is only until 9am? What is that in CA time? Lol


----------



## Capwkidd

OKW Lover said:


> OK, so this is getting real now.  We have started to pack our stuff (first had to unpack from our most recent trip last week) and have just picked up our Euros.  Can't believe that in 2 weeks we will already be in Italy!!!  Wow!!!!


Shoot. I should pick up some € from my local bank before I go.... How much do you guys figure you need in cash for this trip?


----------



## mark&loriw

Capwkidd said:


> I am 1 with the force... Yes, just me... Time frame sounds good, Sunset it 6:25pm that day... From Bernini to the port, right?


Ok I booked Roma limo service it is 110euros cash. 55 euros each. We have them coming to your hotel at 4 pm. We will take a cab over to your place and meet you at your hotel.
And leave from there.
Thx.


----------



## Capwkidd

mark&loriw said:


> Ok I booked Roma limo service it is 110euros cash. 55 euros each. We have them coming to your hotel at 4 pm. We will take a cab over to your place and meet you at your hotel.
> And leave from there.
> Thx.



Sounds good...


----------



## Capwkidd

May I suggest, for all of you giving money to each other for things like sharing a car, may I suggest setting up Apple Pay... Very convenient!


----------



## OKW Lover

Capwkidd said:


> How much do you guys figure you need in cash for this trip?


Kind of depends on how willing you are to use credit cards.  Obviously some things will be charged (hotel, etc) but other things you could either charge or pay cash.  You'll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Quick FYI 

I loved goes into the Viking site today and noticed two things:

1) our cruise is in 14 days 

2) a pop-up came up saying any excursions we’d to be booked with 7 days (so guess they need to be set 7 days out from the cruise) - just if you were still debating any, maybe get want to get that figured out soon


----------



## OKW Lover

PSA:  check your cellar service plan to see how much using your phone for calls & data will cost while on the trip.  You may be able to add an international option.


----------



## Capwkidd

OKW Lover said:


> Kind of depends on how willing you are to use credit cards.  Obviously some things will be charged (hotel, etc) but other things you could either charge or pay cash.  You'll have to decide for yourself.



I have a low limit credit cars I can use for all the semi questionable places... The totally questionable ones, or outside of Italy can be in cash... I am nstill t a big  souvenir buyer...

Which reminds me, are tips expected in Italy?


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Quick FYI
> 
> I loved goes into the Viking site today and noticed two things:
> 
> 1) our cruise is in 14 days
> 
> 2) a pop-up came up saying any excursions we’d to be booked with 7 days (so guess they need to be set 7 days out from the cruise) - just if you were still debating any, maybe get want to get that figured out soon



7 days before?! Lol.... I guess I better get to it!


----------



## Capwkidd

Trip tip for you all... When I travel with my iPhone I take an Apple Lightning to HDMI adaptor, a long Lightning cable and a long HDMI cable (velcrosed together), so I can plug my iPhone into the hotel room/ship cabin TV to watch videos... Easiest way I have found to watch videos on a trip!


----------



## Capwkidd

OKW Lover said:


> PSA:  check your cellar service plan to see how much using your phone for calls & data will cost while on the trip.  You may be able to add an international option.



I have AT&T, other providers probably have a similar deal... I forget what AT&T calls it, but it’s a “day pass” so I can use all my unlimited features while in Europe... $10/a day.... It’s automatic, if you don’t turn on your cell service one day, you don’t get charged, until you start using it. Just check to see if you can phone/txt home as well (I need to double check that!)


----------



## Capwkidd

Also remember to pack higher than normal SPA sunscreen.... Being on the water, and places where there are allot of places for the sun to bounce and hit you from all angles,.. Remmeber those solar hotdog cookers? I normally use 30 SPA, on a cruise, I use 48 (why they come in 48 or 50 I don’t know... It’s like a 10 pack of hotdogs and 8 pack of buns).


----------



## katluva

FWIW, I sent the following to Viking and got the response below:

My question: 

Hello, I am scheduled for the Italian Sojourn trip beginning March 24. I was reading the prohibited items list and had two questions; 1) I usually bring something like this when I travel internationally: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012ERZ7B8?tag=vglnk-c911-20; I was planning to bring it this trip for my pre- and post-cruise hotel stays; if this is a prohibited item, would I be able to check this when boarding and get it back when I disembark?; and 2) I also usually bring a travel hair straightener like this: https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/Pro...GCh2pwgf8EAQYAiABEgJKWPD_BwE&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds; is that a prohibited item? Thank you!

Their response: 

Thank you for your recent online inquiry.

There is no problem with you bringing these items onboard ship.

Best regards,

Viking Cruises


----------



## travelinjenn

TheMaxRebo said:


> Ok, I just updated it - we now have a van that fits up to 5 passengers with 5 suitcases.  Total is €86.92 (plus tip I assume) ... hope that works if we split it.
> 
> It will pick us up at 11:15 (I had asked before and they said that was a decent time to use to allow for getting through customs, etc.) and have a sign with our names (Philip & Judith Schoen)


Thank you so much for organizing! All sounds great. It will be nice to meet you both and it won't be long now


----------



## Cousin Orville

Capwkidd said:


> I have AT&T, other providers probably have a similar deal... I forget what AT&T calls it, but it’s a “day pass” so I can use all my unlimited features while in Europe... $10/a day.... It’s automatic, if you don’t turn on your cell service one day, you don’t get charged, until you start using it. Just check to see if you can phone/txt home as well (I need to double check that!)




Pretty sure the ATT day pass also includes Unlimitted texts and phone calls.  Works for a 24 hr period.  So if you turn on your phone at 12pm when arriving in Rome, the $10 service is live until 12pm the next day when you’re charged again.  Same fee also applies if you’re crossing boarders from one country to the next.

Keep in mind this only works in port.  Be sure to turn airplane mode on when back on board.  Cellular at sea is no bueno.


----------



## Cousin Orville

Since there are a lot of good tips being thrown out here, I’ll add mine.

When paying with a CC, the store or restaurant often asks you whether to pay in Euros or Dollars.  As long as you are using a CC that does not charge a foreign transaction fee, the correct answer is always Euros. If you charge in Dollars the merchant will include a hefty conversion fee on top of the price.  If you charge in Euros, your bank will do the conversion, and it will be less expensive.  It’s always a point of confusion.  I’ve even seen ABD guides get confused over this and give out the wrong advice.

This may have been mentioned before, but your best conversions rate getting Euros is usually at an ATM.


----------



## corky441

katluva said:


> FWIW, I sent the following to Viking and got the response below:
> 2) I also usually bring a travel hair straightener like this: https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441989943&amp;site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_OFF&amp;gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8-iErJvj2QIVTluGCh2pwgf8EAQYAiABEgJKWPD_BwE&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds; is that a prohibited item? Thank you!
> 
> Their response:
> 
> Thank you for your recent online inquiry.
> 
> There is no problem with you bringing these items onboard ship.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Viking Cruises



Just a reminder, make sure that your hair straightener is either dual voltage (probably not) 
Or have a voltage converter to use with it. 

If not you can fry it, or the hotel or the the ship. None of the 3 are a good option


----------



## corky441

Well, well, well...

Just found out that Europe doesn’t change over to Daylight Saving Time until March 25th. 

Something else to add to the joy of jet lag


----------



## met19

corky441 said:


> Well, well, well...
> 
> Just found out that Europe doesn’t change over to Daylight Saving Time until March 25th.
> 
> Something else to add to the joy of jet lag


. Massive dislike as I am really enjoying the 6P sun is still up right now.   I usually bring on my trips a plug converter and then a surge protector- so I can plug in all my gear (laptop, iPhone and iPad, and camera battery  charger


----------



## MaryKatesMom

katluva said:


> FWIW, I sent the following to Viking and got the response below:
> 
> My question:
> 
> Hello, I am scheduled for the Italian Sojourn trip beginning March 24. I was reading the prohibited items list and had two questions; 1) I usually bring something like this when I travel internationally: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012ERZ7B8?tag=vglnk-c911-20; I was planning to bring it this trip for my pre- and post-cruise hotel stays; if this is a prohibited item, would I be able to check this when boarding and get it back when I disembark?; and 2) I also usually bring a travel hair straightener like this: https://www.saksoff5th.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441989943&amp;site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_OFF&amp;gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8-iErJvj2QIVTluGCh2pwgf8EAQYAiABEgJKWPD_BwE&amp;gclsrc=aw.ds; is that a prohibited item? Thank you!
> 
> Their response:
> 
> Thank you for your recent online inquiry.
> 
> There is no problem with you bringing these items onboard ship.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Viking Cruises



Thanks for the link on the converter.  My DD used our last June in Germany and Eastern Europe and I KNOW she came home with them.  After that, I don't remember where I put them.  Last summer was a little hectic here and they will turn up at some point but I'm done searching.


----------



## christannj

Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.  Now a public service announcement:

I happened to be in Orlando a few weeks ago for a conference and received the magnets from Kevin and John directly rather than the mail.  I packed them in my checked luggage to come home and received a notice from TSA that they had examined my bag because of it.  I am planning on taking it onboard and putting it directly through the X-ray machine to avoid conflict.  We have had our bags completely taken apart by TSA, especially in China, for refrigerator magnets so a word to the wise.... It shows up as a metal object on the screen. 

Now back to our regularly scheduled program

Chris


----------



## TheMaxRebo

christannj said:


> Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones.  Now a public service announcement:
> 
> I happened to be in Orlando a few weeks ago for a conference and received the magnets from Kevin and John directly rather than the mail.  I packed them in my checked luggage to come home and received a notice from TSA that they had examined my bag because of it.  I am planning on taking it onboard and putting it directly through the X-ray machine to avoid conflict.  We have had our bags completely taken apart by TSA, especially in China, for refrigerator magnets so a word to the wise.... It shows up as a metal object on the screen.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program
> 
> Chris




Good to know - we are planning just just have our carry-on, so hopefully no issues getting through security with it in our bags


----------



## OKW Lover

Another PSA:  For those taking iDevices with you there is a Viking Ap you can download.


----------



## Capwkidd

OKW Lover said:


> Another PSA:  For those taking iDevices with you there is a Viking Ap you can download.



I wish the app actually did something off the ship... It’s just for when you are on the ship.... I wonder if their internet is as horrible as  Royal Caribbean? At lest it is included!


----------



## Capwkidd

TheMaxRebo said:


> Good to know - we are planning just just have our carry-on, so hopefully no issues getting through security with it in our bags



Are they allowed in carryon? The magnets are so wimpy...I once thought it would be cool to have a super strong magnet to hold my suitcases together


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Capwkidd said:


> Trip tip for you all... When I travel with my iPhone I take an Apple Lightning to HDMI adaptor, a long Lightning cable and a long HDMI cable (velcrosed together), so I can plug my iPhone into the hotel room/ship cabin TV to watch videos... Easiest way I have found to watch videos on a trip!



Is it this one thing or this PLUs a long lightening cable and a long HDMI cable?  Sorry, if I am reading it wrong.

https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-iP...0880193&sr=8-4&keywords=iphone+lightning+hdmi


----------



## weatherboy80

Starting to look a bit chilly for us in Rome next week - well by my Florida standards anyways


----------



## corky441

weatherboy80 said:


> Starting to look a bit chilly for us in Rome next week - well by my Florida standards anyways



The windchill is 15 degrees right now in Western NY. 

Italy looks quite Springlike by comparison


----------



## Capwkidd

MaryKatesMom said:


> Is it this one thing or this PLUs a long lightening cable and a long HDMI cable?  Sorry, if I am reading it wrong.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Lightning-iP...0880193&sr=8-4&keywords=iphone+lightning+hdmi



That’s interesting... I wonder if it lets you connect the USB to the TV or a charger.... Seems too short. I use a 15ft HDMI cable and a 10ft lightning cable along with the Apple lightning to HDMI adapter.... all wrapped up together, ready to go for the next trip


----------



## Capwkidd

weatherboy80 said:


> Starting to look a bit chilly for us in Rome next week - well by my Florida standards anyways



Chilly? Let’s hope! I hope I can wear my jacket the whole trip! I intend to keep my camera strap under my jacket 

BTW... I have an REI jacket that is seem sealed, has “pit zips” so you can open up the area under the arm pit all the way down the arm! I wore this jacket on the glacier when I went to  Juneau Alaska ... they said the wind chill was 25! I was fine... my hands where cold, but other wise fine!


----------



## Capwkidd

Tip: Use those little ziplock pill bags, rather than ziplock snack bags... Much smaller, thicker... It takes time to pack each days pills for night and day, but very convenient when you travel. Going out for the night? Don’t know when you will be back... Take your tiny bag of pills to make sure you have them when it’s time to take them!


----------



## WDWGeek1971

Just found out that Italy, and most of Europe, will switch to Daylight Savings Time on Sunday, 25th of March!  So, we will get to jump forward another hour the first full day of our cruise!  It's like jet lag, compounded!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

*REMINDER *- seats available!


Private tour in Messina: Taormina & Winery tour:

Currently booked:
- @TheMaxRebo & Judi
- @Cousin Orville & Kate
- @travelinjenn & husband
- @met19

Te total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive

*We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)


Also, I have the van that holds up to 6 booked for going to VCE from the port on the 31st when the cruise is over.  Pickup time is 8:45. They said it takes ~20 mins to get to the airport

Total cost for the van is Euro 60 - so the more people we get the cheaper per person it is. 

Currently booked:
- @TheMaxRebo & Judi
- @Capwkidd 

_*We have room for 3 more*_ if anyone interested


----------



## met19

TheMaxRebo said:


> *REMINDER *- seats available!
> 
> 
> Private tour in Messina: Taormina & Winery tour:
> 
> Currently booked:
> - @TheMaxRebo & Judi
> - @Cousin Orville & Kate
> - @travelinjenn & husband
> - @met19
> 
> Te total is Euro 580 - so Euro 82.86 / person inclusive
> 
> *We would have room for one more *as the car fits 8 passengers if anyone is interested (and that would lower the per-person price to $75/person)


Looking forward to this- someone posted a picture from Taormina on the FB group.  Looked gorgeous.  A friend of mine who works in the Naval Hospital in Sicily (we spent time in the desert together) loves Taormina.


----------



## Capwkidd

met19 said:


> Looking forward to this- someone posted a picture from Taormina on the FB group.  Looked gorgeous.  A friend of mine who works in the Naval Hospital in Sicily (we spent time in the desert together) loves Taormina.



Facebook? Is there a Facebook page for this trip?


----------



## Capwkidd

Another tip: If you might run out of your prescription drugs during a trip, and a refill is not available... ask for a vacation override


----------



## Capwkidd

I wonder if A) there are any singles, besides myself, going on this trip, and B) Should we have a get together one night on the ship?


----------



## met19

Capwkidd said:


> Facebook? Is there a Facebook page for this trip?


yes there is.  not sure i can link to it on the boards.  someone else started it.  Here is the name: Viking Sky march 24 2018 Dis Group


----------



## Capwkidd

met19 said:


> yes there is.  not sure i can link to it on the boards.  someone else started it.  Here is the name: Viking Sky march 24 2018 Dis Group



Ok, I joined... Thank you...


----------



## jmkinnc

Capwkidd said:


> I wonder if A) there are any singles, besides myself, going on this trip, and B) Should we have a get together one night on the ship?


Not a single but *of course we should have a get together!
*
Yeah, maybe not exactly what you meant but still...


----------



## DisneyKevin

We are hoping to have a “meet and greet” early in the cruise.

I’d tell you when but we have to schedule it on board.

We will get the info to you one way or another!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> We are hoping to have a “meet and greet” early in the cruise.
> 
> I’d tell you when but we have to schedule it on board.
> 
> We will get the info to you one way or another!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> We are hoping to have a “meet and greet” early in the cruise.
> 
> I’d tell you when but we have to schedule it on board.
> 
> We will get the info to you one way or another!




sounds great!   given there is wifi on the ship guess you could just post the details here ....

... or just bang on every door that has one of the magnets on it


----------



## jmkinnc

DisneyKevin said:


> We are hoping to have a “meet and greet” early in the cruise.
> 
> I’d tell you when but we have to schedule it on board.
> 
> We will get the info to you one way or another!



Excellent! :-D


----------



## DisneyKevin

TheMaxRebo said:


> sounds great!   given there is wifi on the ship guess you could just post the details here ....
> 
> ... or just bang on every door that has one of the magnets on it



Each stateroom has a phone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisneyKevin said:


> Each stateroom has a phone.



excellent - multiple options.  Some much more serious than others    Either way, thanks in advance for organize the meet!


----------



## corky441

DisneyKevin said:


> Each stateroom has a phone.



But where’s the fun in that


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Think I've posted this here before, but I'm going to do it again.  

Hope all DIS'ers, Team Members, and those lucky enough to be journeying with them have safe travels, awesome times together, everlasting memories, and lots of fun adventures, and laughs.  I am VERY jelly,. and will be thinking about you all, enviously.  

Please exchange hugs TO each other FROM me, and keep one for yourself!


----------



## OKW Lover

SorcererHeidi said:


> Please exchange hugs TO each other FROM me, and keep one for yourself!


Well...there is that restraining order.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OKW Lover said:


> Well...there is that restraining order.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

OKW Lover said:


> Well...there is that restraining order.



Wait, are those valid internationally?  Might have to revise our itinerary 

Do international waters come in to play?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

NOW it’s time to start gathering stuff to pack.  (Just so you know, I think those of you who started this 6 weeks ago are NUTS, LOL!!)


----------



## OKW Lover

Packing is proving to be a bit of a challenge weather wise.  Forecasts for Rome and other ports of call keep changing (surprise!).  We've decided that the only alternative is to pack layers and hope for the best.  Looks like its not really going to be shorts weather.


----------



## Cousin Orville

WebmasterKathy said:


> NOW it’s time to start gathering stuff to pack.  (Just so you know, I think those of you who started this 6 weeks ago are NUTS, LOL!!)



We fly out Tuesday.  The goal is to start packing tomorrow.


----------



## CricketCred

Here is how we will subtly broadcast we are part of the Dissers group.


----------



## DisneyKevin

Revised weather from the Weather Channel

https://weather.com/forecast/news/2...t?hootPostID=7fe185d3fe10336315c258ecf60df642

Looks like it may be chilly.

Shorts...back in the closet.


----------



## bamagoofy

So I just went thru tsa. I have tsa precheck but asked the agent about the door magnet because no one was behind me in line. After showing him the magnet he said to leave it out because it would block portions of the bag. Back to Kevin with the weather


----------



## met19

OKW Lover said:


> Packing is proving to be a bit of a challenge weather wise.  Forecasts for Rome and other ports of call keep changing (surprise!).  We've decided that the only alternative is to pack layers and hope for the best.  Looks like its not really going to be shorts weather.


Gonna pack Monday, working today and tomorrow.  Leave tuesday.  Figuring I'm brining no shorts (shame), and multiple layers.


----------



## khertz

I started pulling clothes out yesterday afternoon and need to finish getting everything organized and packed today. We are going to a parade all day tomorrow, then I work Monday & Tuesday and we leave Wednesday. Not too much time left to pack!!

I also picked up a thermal headband to keep my ears warm with these cold temps coming through, especially at night in Rome & Venice!


----------



## corky441

khertz said:


> I also picked up a thermal headband to keep my ears warm with these cold temps coming through, especially at night in Rome & Venice!



Great idea on the headband. 
I think I have a crochet pattern for one that I can whip up quickly

Already have a pair of gloves packed. 

My suitcase is almost finished... DH on the other hand is still in deciding mode. He may be taking unlaundered unironed clothes at the rate he’s going. 

Laundry last call is this afternoon


----------



## MaryKatesMom

DisneyKevin said:


> Revised weather from the Weather Channel
> 
> https://weather.com/forecast/news/2...t?hootPostID=7fe185d3fe10336315c258ecf60df642
> 
> Looks like it may be chilly.
> 
> Shorts...back in the closet.



Dang, gonna miss getting a peek at those gams!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

we are off on a trip to IKEA to pick up some packing cubes - as we need to fit everything into on carry on item!

Hoping to get the bulk of the packing done today - tomorrow we are thinking of going to a local brewery that is doing "kegs and eggs" before the big St. Patrick's Day parade.  Then I work Mon-Wed before we leave Thursday

Likely just going to pack lots of layers to adjust to the temperature and also to help enable dressing up/down as needed

As for the temperatures in Italy - they look a good 20 degrees or more warmer than we have here (it was 28 degrees this morning) - so bring it on!


----------



## DisneyKevin

Leaving Tuesday.

Packed!


----------



## DisneyKevin

MaryKatesMom said:


> Dang, gonna miss getting a peek at those gams!



You don't want to see things you can't unsee.


----------



## weatherboy80

Interesting - just read that most International airlines have a pretty strict weight limit on carry on baggage.  Alitalia says nothing over 2kg (17 lbs)


----------



## WebmasterKathy

bamagoofy said:


> So I just went thru tsa. I have tsa precheck but asked the agent about the door magnet because no one was behind me in line. After showing him the magnet he said to leave it out because it would block portions of the bag. Back to Kevin with the weather



When do you arrive in Rome?


----------



## bamagoofy

I will get to Rome Wednesday afternoon. I could not resist going back to Florence for a few days.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

bamagoofy said:


> I will get to Rome Wednesday afternoon. I could not resist going back to Florence for a few days.



Ah, gorgeous Florence...


----------



## Capwkidd

CricketCred said:


> Here is how we will subtly broadcast we are part of the Dissers group.
> View attachment 309420



Where did you get that?


----------



## khertz

weatherboy80 said:


> Interesting - just read that most International airlines have a pretty strict weight limit on carry on baggage.  Alitalia says nothing over 2kg (17 lbs)



2 kg would only be a little over 4 lbs! That can't be right, can it?!

Edited to add: Looks like its 5 kg/11 lb for carry on, and 20 kg/44 lb for checked bags on Alitalia. We experienced the same when we booked and Easy Jet flight last time from Venice to Paris, with the 20 kg for checked bags.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> 2 kg would only be a little over 4 lbs! That can't be right, can it?!
> 
> Edited to add: Looks like its 5 kg/11 lb for carry on, and 20 kg/44 lb for checked bags on Alitalia. We experienced the same when we booked and Easy Jet flight last time from Venice to Paris, with the 20 kg for checked bags.



We just check ours (AerLingus) and it is 10kg for carry on and 23kg for checked (and one good thing is we get one free checked for transatlantic trip and that is good for our entire journey even though we do have a stop in dublin)


----------



## khertz

TheMaxRebo said:


> We just check ours (AerLingus) and it is 10kg for carry on and 23kg for checked (and one good thing is we get one free checked for transatlantic trip and that is good for our entire journey even though we do have a stop in dublin)



Nice! Free is always a good thing when it comes to air travel.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Nice! Free is always a good thing when it comes to air travel.



well, probably should say "included" since it is obviously factored into the price  (unlike, say, parking at your Disney resort )


----------



## weatherboy80

khertz said:


> 2 kg would only be a little over 4 lbs! That can't be right, can it?!
> 
> Edited to add: Looks like its 5 kg/11 lb for carry on, and 20 kg/44 lb for checked bags on Alitalia. We experienced the same when we booked and Easy Jet flight last time from Venice to Paris, with the 20 kg for checked bags.



You're right it was a typo, but yes we are flying Alitalia.  On the flip side looks like we get 2 included bags coming from the USA?

https://www.seatguru.com/airlines/Alitalia_Airlines/baggage.php


----------



## CricketCred

Capwkidd said:


> Where did you get that?


At the 20th anniversary of the Dis at WDW last June.


----------



## Oilheadbob2017

DisneyKevin said:


> We are hoping to have a “meet and greet” early in the cruise.
> 
> I’d tell you when but we have to schedule it on board.
> 
> We will get the info to you one way or another!


Sounds Great!  Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Bob and Nancy Ryan


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Quick question I haven't found the answer to:  Do you wear your money belt through the body scanner or do you take it off and put it in your carry on?  I will have only cash in there, not my passport.  I did a search and I could only find a 2010 discussion on flyertalk.


----------



## corky441

MaryKatesMom said:


> Quick question I haven't found the answer to:  Do you wear your money belt through the body scanner or do you take it off and put it in your carry on?  I will have only cash in there, not my passport.  I did a search and I could only find a 2010 discussion on flyertalk.



My thinking is that you would have to remove it and put it in your carry on...
 Personally, I would only wear it when out sightseeing


----------



## DisneyKevin

I never used a money belt, but on our first trip, we used this thing that hung around your neck under your clothing.

I felt like a fool and looked utterly conspicuous trying to get cash out of it.

Treat everywhere you are like a large urban area and beware of pickpockets.

You will be fine.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

DisneyKevin said:


> I never used a money belt, but on our first trip, we used this thing that hung around your neck under your clothing.
> 
> I felt like a fool and looked utterly conspicuous trying to get cash out of it.
> 
> Teat everywhere you are like a large urban area and beware of pickpockets.
> 
> You will be fine.


I have one of those things too, and have exactly that same feeling (of trying to be COVERT, but being totally OVERT, in all reality).  Especially being a chick, and constantly reaching into my chestal zone.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

SorcererHeidi said:


> I have one of those things too, and have exactly that same feeling (of trying to be COVERT, but being totally OVERT, in all reality).  Especially being a chick, and constantly reaching into my chestal zone.



We have one of those too but only used it once - stopped for similar reasons (well, other than the chestal region scenario)

For this trip we picked up some bags (I got like a sling pack) that have zipper clips and rfid protection and mesh that makes it harder to cut, etc.  but yeah, just being aware helps a lot too


----------



## Enorto1

I have a hidden wallet story for you. 

When I was in Florence in high school I went into a gelato shop. I ordered and while I waited for my gelato to get scooped I dug out a five euro note from my secret money necklace, thinking that would be plenty. Then I look over at what ever I had just ordered and it involves two cones inside of one another several scoops of gelato and cookies sticking out of it. Needless to say I had to dig out my money necklace at the cash register because that gelato concoction cost 14 EUROS!! YIKES!

I’ve never lived down this episode among the people who were there and especially my mom who heard about the whole thing second hand while I was still abroad. Just ask her when you see her!


----------



## Dave Magee

Rebooking that flight out of JFK tomorrow is not fun times, everyone.  Curse you snow!


----------



## Cousin Orville

Waiting for our flight out of Houston. Good luck to everyone dealing with flights and the weather.


----------



## corky441

We’re going to be brave and hopefully get to JFK and on to Rome tomorrow. 

If not, there are plenty of flights on Thursda we could book-it’s not like there’s only one flight to Rome


----------



## met19

chilling in san diego airport.....


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yes, good luck everybody affected by the latest winter storm!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

So not nearly as exciting as the people who have already started their travels ... but we finally were able to get some Euros!

Ordered them through AAA and they were delivered with no fees (including no delivery fee) so all in all it worked out!


----------



## weatherboy80

About to drive down to Miami for our overnight flight to Rome - safe travels everyone!


----------



## jmkinnc

TheMaxRebo said:


> So not nearly as exciting as the people who have already started their travels ... but we finally were able to get some Euros!
> 
> Ordered them through AAA and they were delivered with no fees (including no delivery fee) so all in all it worked out!



Same here -- both on the jealous part and the AAA part ;-)


----------



## jmkinnc

Today is out 25 anniversary. I am so ready to get the party started!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

jmkinnc said:


> Today is out 25 anniversary. I am so ready to get the party started!



Happy Anniversary!  (our anniversary isn't until June, but this trip is our celebration for it - though we are only at 15 years)


----------



## corky441

Hell hath no fury like a N'orEaster snow storm

1. Our flight from Buffalo to JFK scheduled for Wednesday afternoon was cancelled - no way to get to JFK for our Delta flight out Wednesday night (if it even gets out)

2. Trying to change our flight(s) took me over 10 hours. Four calls to Delta with a 2 hr hold for each call. I found that it's easier to do the search for flights online while on hold. Unfortunately, by the time they get back to you the flights are full except for first class - $9000+ ea extra !!!!

3. Meanwhile, JetBlue flights are selling out faster than Elton John's final concerts

4. Finally got a JetBlue flight out at 5:30am Friday to JFK
5. Delta flight at 3:15pm in the afternoon to MIAMI !!!!
6. Delta flight at 8:20pm to ROME
7. Arrive in Rome Saturday at 11:00am

Working on getting transportation from the airport directly to the cruise port now

We're really sad to miss out on having two days in Rome... but at least we're getting to do the cruise. About 5:00 today I was really doubtful that we'd be able to

Good luck to everyone - safe travels - see you on the ship


----------



## TheMaxRebo

corky441 said:


> Hell hath no fury like a N'orEaster snow storm
> 
> 1. Our flight from Buffalo to JFK scheduled for Wednesday afternoon was cancelled - no way to get to JFK for our Delta flight out Wednesday night (if it even gets out)
> 
> 2. Trying to change our flight(s) took me over 10 hours. Four calls to Delta with a 2 hr hold for each call. I found that it's easier to do the search for flights online while on hold. Unfortunately, by the time they get back to you the flights are full except for first class - $9000+ ea extra !!!!
> 
> 3. Meanwhile, JetBlue flights are selling out faster than Elton John's final concerts
> 
> 4. Finally got a JetBlue flight out at 5:30am Friday to JFK
> 5. Delta flight at 3:15pm in the afternoon to MIAMI !!!!
> 6. Delta flight at 8:20pm to ROME
> 7. Arrive in Rome Saturday at 11:00am
> 
> Working on getting transportation from the airport directly to the cruise port now
> 
> We're really sad to miss out on having two days in Rome... but at least we're getting to do the cruise. About 5:00 today I was really doubtful that we'd be able to
> 
> Good luck to everyone - safe travels - see you on the ship



Oh my gosh!  Glad you got it sorted out - first round is on me when we get to the shop!


----------



## stenogoddess

corky441 said:


> We're really sad to miss out on having two days in Rome... but at least we're getting to do the cruise. About 5:00 today I was really doubtful that we'd be able to
> 
> Good luck to everyone - safe travels - see you on the ship




I’m so sorry this happened!!  I’ll keep all my fingers crossed that it’s smooth sailing for y’all from here!  Big Hug!!!


----------



## corky441

stenogoddess said:


> I’m so sorry this happened!!  I’ll keep all my fingers crossed that it’s smooth sailing for y’all from here!  Big Hug!!!



Thanks Lauren 

Hugs to you too


----------



## MaryKatesMom

Sorry for everyone affected by the storm.


----------



## DisVegas

weatherboy80 said:


> Interesting - just read that most International airlines have a pretty strict weight limit on carry on baggage.  Alitalia says nothing over 2kg (17 lbs)


We flew from Barcelona this evening and Alitalia didn’t even check!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

DisVegas said:


> We flew from Barcelona this evening and Alitalia didn’t even check!



We flew AerLingus (well, are flying - just about to take off from Dublin to Rome) and they very clearly listed weight and size limits but didn’t even check (though perhaps they could tell our bags wouldn’t be an issue)


----------



## corky441

DisVegas said:


> We flew from Barcelona this evening and Alitalia didn’t even check!



We’re fly Alitalia today, good to know

But we’re within the limits anyway


----------



## Jay1075

We got an email today from the state department about a demonstration on Saturday; nothing to worry about I’m sure but wanted to pass along the info.

*U. S. Embassy Rome, Italy*

*Demonstrations/Marches in Rome on Saturday, March 24, 2018 *

*March 22, 2018*



Multiple demonstrations/marches are planned this weekend. 



*Location 1:*

Event:  A demonstration is expected to take place in front of the U.S. Embassy, on the corner between via Veneto and Via Bissolati.  The demonstration organized by a group of American citizens abroad is expected to take place Saturday, March 24, 2018 beginning at 1100 and ending at 1300.   50 demonstrators are expected. The police will be monitoring the event.



*Location 2:*

Event:  A march is expected to take place from Piazza Barberini to Piazza del Popolo. The demonstration, organized in support of research for endometriosis, is expected to take place on Saturday, March 24, 2018 beginning at 1100 and ending at 1300 with the following routes: Piazza Barberini, Via Sistina, Trinita’ dei Monti to Piazza del Popolo.  200 people are expected.  The police will be monitoring the event.


*Action to take:  *We recommend that you:

·         Avoid the area of the demonstrations.

·         Exercise caution if unexpectedly in the vicinity of large gatherings or protests.

·         Monitor local media for updates.

·         Keep a low profile.

*Assistance:         *

·         U.S. Embassy Rome, Italy

+39 06 46741 (24/7)

USCitizensRome@state.gov

https://it.usembassy.gov/ 

·         State Department – Consular Affairs 888407-4747 or 202 501 4444

·         Italy Country Information

·         Enroll in Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive security

updates

·         Follow us on Facebook and Twitter


----------



## Capwkidd

bamagoofy said:


> So I just went thru tsa. I have tsa precheck but asked the agent about the door magnet because no one was behind me in line. After showing him the magnet he said to leave it out because it would block portions of the bag. Back to Kevin with the weather



Every time I went through security they pulled my luggage aside.... I expect the same on the way home...


----------



## Capwkidd

met19 said:


> Gonna pack Monday, working today and tomorrow.  Leave tuesday.  Figuring I'm brining no shorts (shame), and multiple layers.



I have heard that Europeans do not wear shorts, so anyone with shorts is assumed to be an American...


----------



## Capwkidd

weatherboy80 said:


> Interesting - just read that most International airlines have a pretty strict weight limit on carry on baggage.  Alitalia says nothing over 2kg (17 lbs)



Good thing they didn’t weight my carryon, it’s 10lbs empty!


----------



## Capwkidd

khertz said:


> 2 kg would only be a little over 4 lbs! That can't be right, can it?!
> 
> Edited to add: Looks like its 5 kg/11 lb for carry on, and 20 kg/44 lb for checked bags on Alitalia. We experienced the same when we booked and Easy Jet flight last time from Venice to Paris, with the 20 kg for checked bags.



I think my carryon was 25... and my checked luggage was 48...


----------



## Capwkidd

CricketCred said:


> At the 20th anniversary of the Dis at WDW last June.



Oh, the pin... not the bag! Lol... I have  at least one as well!


----------



## MaryKatesMom

It’s official!  Trish is the youngest person on board.  Was talking to some officer’s and there is a 19yr old and another 20 yr old.


----------



## disney dog lover

Just wanted to thank Kevin, John, Pete, the DIS and Dreams Unlimited for putting together this wonderful vacation.
It was great to see old friends and made many new ones. And the ports- just wow. So thankful to be part of this group


----------



## jmkinnc

disney dog lover said:


> Just wanted to thank Kevin, John, Pete, the DIS and Dreams Unlimited for putting together this wonderful vacation.
> It was great to see old friends and made many new ones. And the ports- just wow. So thankful to be part of this group



What disdoglover said! Thank you so much for putting this together! Kevin and I both had a great time! 

It was also really nice seeing you yesterday ;-)


----------



## OKW Lover

Val & I are back home (after spending an additional 3 nights in Venice) and just wanted to say how much we enjoyed the ship and the sailing companions!  Some very interesting ports.  Thought the food on board was very good.  Loved the stateroom layout.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Just to add my thoughts/and thanks - Thanks for @WebmasterJohn and @DisneyKevin for organizing the trip itself and also for organizing the Meet and Mingle - and to everyone from the team that came 

We greatly enjoyed our trip - that was enhanced by traveling with the group

This ship was really wonderful and the rooms were really nice (especially the heated floor in the bathroom!).  Service and food were quite good as well (though, to me, just a tick below what I got on Disney Cruise Line).  Enjoyed the ports and got to see so many things I never thought I would.  I think Sibenik, Croatia was the positive surprise of the trip!


----------



## khertz

This was only our second DIS trip, but I'm ever thankful again to @DisneyKevin and @WebmasterJohn for putting together an excellent trip! We thoroughly enjoyed meeting everyone we did, spending time with old traveling buddies, and meeting lots of new friends! Although we (unfortunately) can't do them all, we certainly hope this won't be our last.


----------



## OKW Lover

TheMaxRebo said:


> This ship was really wonderful and the rooms were really nice (*especially the heated floor in the bathroom*!).


That's a feature I really love about Viking ships.  They have them on their river cruise vessels as well.


----------



## OKW Lover

I'm slowly adding some pictures of our trip to my Flickr account.  Here are a few, from which you can click on the link to see any of my other Flickr pictures.  




DSC_0599 by jalves_02360, on Flickr




DSC_0818 by jalves_02360, on Flickr




DSC_0881 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## met19

I will also be adding a subset of my photos to Flickr and my Facebook acct.   I enjoyed the trip.  Loved the heated floors, wish their was some late night food or use of the winter garden besides for tea.   Loved the new friends I met and of course enjoyed traveling with my old friends.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OKW Lover said:


> I'm slowly adding some pictures of our trip to my Flickr account.  Here are a few, from which you can click on the link to see any of my other Flickr pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0599 by jalves_02360, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0818 by jalves_02360, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0881 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


Wow - incredible pics, Jeff.  Thanx for sharing!


----------



## khertz

Hey @DisneyKevin for anyone who might be wanting to do a trip report on this cruise (  )where do you think will be the best place to put it on the boards? I am going back and forth in my mine between the podcast board or just puttting it with the Disney TRs and posting a link on the podcast board? I’m also probably overthinking this, but...that’s what I do best.


----------



## SorcererHeidi

khertz said:


> Hey @DisneyKevin for anyone who might be wanting to do a trip report on this cruise (  )where do you think will be the best place to put it on the boards? I am going back and forth in my mine between the podcast board or just puttting it with the Disney TRs and posting a link on the podcast board? I’m also probably overthinking this, but...that’s what I do best.


Oooh - I'd love to read it!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

khertz said:


> Hey @DisneyKevin for anyone who might be wanting to do a trip report on this cruise (  )where do you think will be the best place to put it on the boards? I am going back and forth in my mine between the podcast board or just puttting it with the Disney TRs and posting a link on the podcast board? I’m also probably overthinking this, but...that’s what I do best.



I was wondering the same thing ... I think, since I am also in the middle of my trip report from my Disney Cruise, I am just going to do a mini-trip report for the Italy Viking trip as an Intermission to that trip report


----------



## OKW Lover

I'd love to see peoples' trip report.  I think it might be easier though to make each of them a separate thread but post a link here.  That may make it easier to read multi-part reports.


----------



## khertz

OKW Lover said:


> I'd love to see peoples' trip report.  I think it might be easier though to make each of them a separate thread but post a link here.  That may make it easier to read multi-part reports.



Yes, sorry, I did mean making a separate thread. Just wondering about which board would be the best to start it on. I might not have explained myself well lol


----------



## khertz

I decided to go with the podcast board since it was a cruise talked about a lot on the podcast. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...s-dis-viking-italian-sojourn-2018-tr.3676698/


----------



## OKW Lover

We just got our ceramics from Orvieto and they are beautiful!  

There was a bit of delay in getting them though as many others got their shipment a week or more ago.  Sunday I got a call from a strange looking number, which went to voice mail.  Turns out it was Ceramiche Giacomini letting us know that our shipment had arrived (a bit of a language barrier) and giving us our DHL tracking number.  Went to the DHL website and saw that it had been in Orlando since Monday and was being held.  Further scanning of their web site showed something about customs.  Tried calling but apparently DHL's customer service isn't open on Sunday.  Val called yesterday and gave them a CC number for the ~$55 customs charge and they brought the package today.  

Apparently the snag was a minor blip in the email address they had.  A simple change of an underscore to a dash, which of course made email notification impossible.  Thank goodness Giacomini had called with the tracking number.  Had a very nice follow-up call from them this morning (before the box arrived) and I let them know it was being delivered today.  

We unpacked everything (a task in itself - this stuff gets very carefully packaged) and it was all great.  Sent an email off to Orvieto letting them know everything was fine.


----------



## OKW Lover

A few more pictures:



DSC_0283 by jalves_02360, on Flickr




DSC_0827 by jalves_02360, on Flickr




DSC_0531 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


----------



## SorcererHeidi

OKW Lover said:


> A few more pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0283 by jalves_02360, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0827 by jalves_02360, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0531 by jalves_02360, on Flickr


So gorgeous, @OKW Lover.  Thax again for sharing.  I especially love the 2nd one with all the colorful bottles!  I'm assuming that's your ship in the last one?  Very pretty, and clean looking!


----------



## OKW Lover

SorcererHeidi said:


> I especially love the 2nd one with all the colorful bottles! I'm assuming that's your ship in the last one? Very pretty, and clean looking!


Yes, the colorful bottles caught my eye while wandering around some of the alleyways of Venice.  That is the ship in the last one.


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> We unpacked everything (a task in itself - this stuff gets very carefully packaged) and it was all great.  Sent an email off to Orvieto letting them know everything was fine.



Glad to hear your ceramics arrived.  They truly are gorgeous pieces.  We have several on display and have been using our dinner plates nightly.
Could you send me their email address?  I'd like to send them a thank you and order a few more pieces if possible.


----------



## OKW Lover

Cousin Orville said:


> Could you send me their email address?


ceramichegiacomini@virgilio.it


----------



## Cousin Orville

OKW Lover said:


> ceramichegiacomini@virgilio.it



Great. Thanks!


----------



## TheMaxRebo

If anyone is interested, I did a mini Trip Report for this trip as an intermission to my ongoing trip report from our recent Disney Cruise:

*Part A) Introduction and Time In Rome

Part B) The Viking Sky - Our Room, the Ship, and the Food!

Part C) Excursions and Recap/Comparison to Disney Cruise Line*


----------



## MaryKatesMom

I am kicking around the idea of taking this same trip in 2020 with my DH instead of Trish.  Love her dearly but I spent most of the cruise wishing he were with me and how much he would enjoy it.

The cruise was pretty weak on evening entertainment but that doesn't hold much interest with us.  If I hadn't spent most evenings in the Explorer's lounge with the lovely disboard people here while Trish had her nose in a book I would have been bored to tears but I'll have the DH to hang out with next time and  that will be fine.

The food in the World Buffet, The Restaurant and Manfredi's was outstanding  I could probably skip the Chef's Table.  My husband has the palate of a 10 yr old boy so we would end up  going to the buffet or getting room service.  Room service was outstanding.  The food is definitely a step or two above DCL but the atmosphere wasn't as entertaining.   The Silver Sea's package was an unbelievable bargain and room service would deliver glasses of wine at no charge.  I expect they aren't used to passengers with fully functioning livers.

My big problem was with our excursions with Viking, beginning with the extra Pompeii excursion.  It is labeled demanding and I have arthritis in my feet after years of being a pharmacist.  I can easily walk miles but standing in one spot gets uncomfortable not to mention boring so I was a bit on the fence about it.  I was surprised when we loaded the bus to find two of the guests using canes and several of the guests quite elderly and moving slowly.  The tour moved so slowly it was a shuffle and we saw what I felt was a small percentage of Pompeii.  The tour guide would often come to a stand still waiting for guests to catch up and several of the guests had to sit for a bit.  I think it was the luck of the draw which bus you were on because I don't think others had the same problem.  I think it would have been better if Viking had a separate excursion labeled "moderate" that the slower moving guests could enjoy.  As soon as I boarded the ship I canceled all of the extra excursions except the ones in Venice and the cooking class.  Viking immediately refunded those without penalty which was wonderful.

Another of our extra excursions also had issues.  The Unraveling St. Mark's Square and Doge's Palace in Venice.  We got to the theatre early and was placed in group number 8 and we waited.  Then our number was called and we disembarked from the ship and we waited.  Group 9 passed us by and left.  We then got in line for the shuttle behind Group 10 members of whom got to the theatre long after we did but got better seats on the boat shuttle.  We get to St. Mark's Square and there was some confusion about getting tickets into Doge's Palace and we waited.  We finally got the tickets and we got in line and then we waited in line again, for awhile.  We had left our room nearly two hours ago and had seen nothing but did a lot of waiting standing on my feet and I'd rather be walking.  The tour inside Doge's Palace was meh but the guide upon leaving the large room did not make sure we were all together and a group of non-English speaking tourist cut off about a third of us.  Unfortunately this happened during the walk through the prison and all of our headsets went dead, we were too far away from the guide who did not notice we were missing.  So we heard nothing of Cassanova and what I thought would be the most interesting parts of the tour.  The tour was over before anyone could get into the Basilica and some guests elected to stay and catch a later shuttle.

The cooking class, another extra excursion, had the feeling that it opened up the tour to more guests it was a bit more than they could comfortably handle.  The big bus could not make it up to the school so there was a little walk but it was fine.

All of the excursions through Viking had that big box feeling of too many people being herded together moving at the pace of the slowest person which would have been fine for the included tours but was really unacceptable for the extras.  

I've read TheMaxRebo's TR and am following khertz's TR and agree with everything they have said and it sounds like Kristy had a better Pompeii experience than we did.  I had heard that others enjoyed the River Cruise excursions more and it would seem to me that a cruise line that is by nature a port intensive cruise line would have had better excursions. The best one we had was the private one organized by Cousin Orville.

What was everyone else's experiences with the Viking excursions?  How were the ones in Croatia and Bari?  If we do go we are definitely getting TheMaxRebo's and Cousin Orville's contacts for private tours but I don't like the idea of having to do that in every port.


----------



## disneyholic family

khertz said:


> I decided to go with the podcast board since it was a cruise talked about a lot on the podcast.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/a...s-dis-viking-italian-sojourn-2018-tr.3676698/





TheMaxRebo said:


> If anyone is interested, I did a mini Trip Report for this trip as an intermission to my ongoing trip report from our recent Disney Cruise:
> 
> *Part A) Introduction and Time In Rome
> 
> Part B) The Viking Sky - Our Room, the Ship, and the Food!
> 
> Part C) Excursions and Recap/Comparison to Disney Cruise Line*



thanks for the links to your trip reports...

i just saw a tv show on a cruise on the Viking Star (or maybe the Sun - saw it this morning and already forgot)..
so i was curious to see if anyone on the dis had written a trip report on the viking cruise...and voila!!
thanks for sharing!!!!

.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

FYI - part 1 of the coverage of this cruise by the Dreams Unlimited Podcast was just posted ... makes me want to go back!!!


----------



## Cousin Orville

https://news.sky.com/story/cruise-s...to-be-evacuated-after-engine-failure-11673395

Holy cow!  Our 1 year anniversary!


----------



## OKW Lover

Wow!  Sounds scary!!!


----------



## SorcererHeidi

Yeah - been following this - looks pretty scary!  Was thinking about all you guys who had gone on this ship previously!


----------



## Cackyschmackers

So frightening! I can't believe it's exactly one year ago... wow. The evacuation looked so scary


----------



## Enorto1

For anyone that is interested we are having an Italy Cruise reunion during the Dis 20th anniversary party. Friday August 9th at 2pm, at the Italy Pavilion in Epcot.


----------



## apurplebrat

Enorto1 said:


> For anyone that is interested we are having an Italy Cruise reunion during the Dis 20th anniversary party. Friday August 9th at 2pm, at the Italy Pavilion in Epcot.


Sorry I will miss it. The Dreams Ice Cream Social is 3-5


----------

